# Tomodachi Life General Discussion



## Hamusuta

*About the game:*
Tomodachi Life takes place on an island inhabited by various Miis, which the player can import from their 3DS, other devices, or QR codes, or create from scratch using the 3DS' camera or the in-game creation tools. These Miis can be given their own voice, which is spoken in vocal synthesizer software, and a unique personality based on slider inputs given. Miis can then perform various actions, such as eating, trying on different outfits, falling in love with someone of the opposite sex, and doing many leisurely activities. As more Miis are introduced, many strange and curious interactions can occur between Miis, such as friendship, rivalry, bizarre musical numbers, and more.

*Gameplay:*





*NOTE: PLEASE VISIT THIS THREAD IN ORDER TO VIEW MEMBERS' MII QR CODES SO YOU CAN SCAN THEM AND PLAY WITH THEM IN YOUR TOMODACHI LIFE *


​


----------



## Roxer9000

I got this game downloaded on my 3ds and if it does go over seas

you might be like me and play it constantly for 2 days now.


----------



## Kaijudomage

It defiantly resembles The Sims type gameplay, plus it's not published by EA, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Craftyott

Who is the evil person who introduced this game just to torture us here in North America? Great, now I'll lose the rest of the day looking up videos of this on YouTube...

But seriously - this would justify my time playing around on the Mii Maker. I'm already imagining an apartment with my favorite TV characters...


----------



## Hamusuta

Craftyott said:


> Who is the evil person who introduced this game just to torture us here in North America? Great, now I'll lose the rest of the day looking up videos of this on YouTube...
> 
> But seriously - this would justify my time playing around on the Mii Maker. I'm already imagining an apartment with my favorite TV characters...



I'm not ebil ;_; And you have no idea how much love me and Jenna Ushkowitz are going to have 

(@Jake. ujelly?)


----------



## JCnator

So, I've been playing this game since a few days and I'm hooked on it. What could've been an hour-long session ended up adding 30 more minutes easily. Seeing how the Miis do things (and reacts) is a part of fun. I'll drop down some pictures inside the spoiler bar, to see how much I enjoyed!




Spoiler








I'm stalking for other people in their dreams, hehe!





Rapid-Fire tapping is the key to the success!





Link's outift! Or is that more like of Peter Pan?





Magical Girl Bowser! He seems to like sushi, though...





Group picture of my current Miis


----------



## Hamusuta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, I've been playing this game since a few days and I'm hooked on it. What could've been an hour-long session ended up adding 30 more minutes easily. Seeing how the Miis do things (and reacts) is a part of fun. I'll drop down some pictures inside the spoiler bar, to see how much I enjoyed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stalking for other people in their dreams, hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid-Fire tapping is the key to the success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link's outift! Or is that more like of Peter Pan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magical Girl Bowser! He seems to like sushi, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group picture of my current Miis



Oh my gosh you actually have it!! I'm so jealous right now, do you recommend it to us? Or is it kind of boring? :O


----------



## JCnator

Actually, this game easily beats Nintendogs. I know that's an unfair comparison, but the latter seemed to be too monotonous for my tastes. In Tomodachi Collection, you constantly get to do something, even after waiting for a couple of minutes. And they do happen on almost anytime, regardless of when you get to play the game.

And the Mii integration is the most important feature in this game. Your Mii will be thrown on various situations (sometimes in a hilarious way).  I mean, who doesn't want to see a Wario Mii falling into love with a random girl? And what's about Bowser being a White Sushi Magical Girl?

But, does it worth importing a Japanese 3DS with this game? Well, if you're willing *enough* to learn Japanese, go ahead. The game seems to require you a bit more advanced understanding of Japanese than Animal Crossing: New Leaf does. If a localization of this title is happening, I'll say wait for that. Though, the game will have to undergo with many changes like it happened while localizing Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan into Elite Beat Agents.


----------



## HayHey

Oooo i saw this video yesterday!  I want to so bad too. I'm a major Sims fan and enjoy these life simulation games. I'm really hoping they will translate and release it.


----------



## Hamusuta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Actually, this game easily beats Nintendogs. I know that's an unfair comparison, but the latter seemed to be too monotonous for my tastes. In Tomodachi Collection, you constantly get to do something, even after waiting for a couple of minutes. And they do happen on almost anytime, regardless of when you get to play the game.
> 
> And the Mii integration is the most important feature in this game. Your Mii will be thrown on various situations (sometimes in a hilarious way).  I mean, who doesn't want to see a Wario Mii falling into love with a random girl? And what's about Bowser being a White Sushi Magical Girl?
> 
> But, does it worth importing a Japanese 3DS with this game? Well, if you're willing *enough* to learn Japanese, go ahead. The game seems to require you a bit more advanced understanding of Japanese than Animal Crossing: New Leaf does. If a localization of this title is happening, I'll say wait for that. Though, the game will have to undergo with many changes like it happened while localizing Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan into Elite Beat Agents.



Thanks for your input! I know I'm not going to import a Japanese 3DS for it though, I'm not that rich lol xD But all I can do is keep my hopes up. And I do understand that if it does come globally it will be sometime next year... so I hope its worth the wait ^_^


----------



## Julie

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Though, the game will have to undergo with many changes like it happened while localizing Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan into Elite Beat Agents.



This is why I sometimes doubt this will come overseas. If it were to release here, they would probably have to take out the voices completely since English doesn't have a phonetic alphabet, they would have to change most of the foods and dishes, change a lot of events and minigames... the game has _a lot_ of Japanese culture aspects that would make it hard to localize. I really want to see this localized, but yeah, it will probably go through a lot of changes.


----------



## JCnator

Apparently, the game lets you have a marriage between two males. I'm not intending on being sexist, but the mariage feature in this game doesn't allow two females. Whether it's intentional or not has yet be seen, given that Nintendo is prepping a patch for the game.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...tures_same_sex_marriage_for_men_but_not_women


----------



## Hamusuta

HOLY BALLS

ITS REALLY HAPPENING YOU GUYS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 





http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Tomodachi-Life-871968.html


----------



## Solar

It's so bizarre, but yet so appealing.


----------



## Hamusuta

The American trailer for all you guys in the US:


----------



## radical6

if they took out the gay marriage in this game ill be upset lmao
but it looks cute


----------



## Solar

The more I look at info about the game the more excited I get c:


----------



## Cudon

First time I've ever heard of tomodachi life. Looks fricking terrifying.. What even.


----------



## Salem

wow, this looks so cute! I want it, lol.


----------



## Pixlplume

This is coming out on June 6th! Will this replace Animal Crossing? Maybe.
I really wanted to play this since LinandKo. I think that they had a pretty heavy influence on getting this game out to people. Just an opinion.


----------



## windfall

I had no idea this game existed until today, but it looks hilarious/bizarre. 







I'll probably pick it up eventually, I want to see more videos/stuff first.


----------



## Swiftstream

OMG OMG OMG 
ASDFGHJKL ;-;

I'm going to run into stores when it comes out!!

When I first saw Lin post the video I really wished that they would bring the game overseas!! <3
I can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## chillv

Swiftstream said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> ASDFGHJKL ;-;
> 
> I'm going to run into stores when it comes out!!
> 
> When I first saw Lin post the video I really wished that they would bring the game overseas!! <3
> I can't wait for it to come out!



me too


----------



## Fudgenuggets

So I just watched the US and UK versions of the Nintendo Direct. Is it me or do the US and UK versions have different accents? o.o
Also, you Europeans are lucky that you get to hear the voices in different languages. D:


----------



## unravel

Le watch this


Spoiler










and its damn hilarious xD


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm sure that was already posted.

But I prefer the UK direct alot more, Not just because I'm from the UK ofcourse :U


----------



## Lurrdoc

"you can enjoy watching your miiis favorite activities" *rolls around on floor*

lmao, this game is too much.


----------



## Hamusuta

Etinceru said:


> This is coming out on June 6th! Will this replace Animal Crossing? Maybe.
> I really wanted to play this since LinandKo. I think that they had a pretty heavy influence on getting this game out to people. Just an opinion.



Yeah i think they did  I wouldnt of known about it if it wasnt for them


----------



## kasane

First thing that comes to mind is Sims :/
Should be fun! >:3


----------



## kasane

Double post ><


----------



## Zanessa

I don't even know what this is but I'm excited.


----------



## Zanessa

double post..


----------



## iLoveYou

A friend of mine told me about this game. She wants me to get it so we can play together. After watching the trailor, I'm most likely going to get it to try it out. It looks kinda neat. Need more games for my 3DS anyways.


----------



## a potato

Is it coming to the US?


----------



## Mayor TB

So, a question for everyone browsing this thread:

How do you feel about the fact same sex marriages aren't allowed?

EDIT: I realize I sound like I'm going to judge everyone who replies, but I'm just curious is all.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mayor TB said:


> So, a question for everyone browsing this thread:
> 
> How do you feel about the fact same sex marriages aren't allowed?
> 
> EDIT: I realize I sound like I'm going to judge everyone who replies, but I'm just curious is all.



Not really that big of a deal to be honest. It's just a goofy sim game.


I'm really excited for it though. The direct video completely sold it for me, but just imagining making all of my friends and having them get into all those crazy antics really appeals to me.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mayor TB said:


> So, a question for everyone browsing this thread:
> 
> How do you feel about the fact same sex marriages aren't allowed?
> 
> EDIT: I realize I sound like I'm going to judge everyone who replies, but I'm just curious is all.



Why should it be?


----------



## Pixlplume

a potato said:


> Is it coming to the US?



Yup! Coming to NA on June 6th.


----------



## toxapex

For anyone who's interested... 

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/04-10-2014/#/video-ndirect


----------



## Kip

Isn't that the third time the video has been posted?

I'm really excited for this! I never thought it would happen, But i guess after its huge success in japan it would be a no brainer.


----------



## Solar

Prof Gallows said:


> Not really that big of a deal to be honest. It's just a goofy sim game.
> 
> 
> I'm really excited for it though. The direct video completely sold it for me, but just imagining making all of my friends and having them get into all those crazy antics really appeals to me.



This pretty much explains why I'm getting it too!


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm really excited for it though. The direct video completely sold it for me, but just imagining making all of my friends and having them get into all those crazy antics really appeals to me.



that is wat i am gonna do except with glee characters hehehehehehehehehehehEOAHOEAEHAHEOAHOEHOOHEHEHHAEHAHEHAHHAEHAH

idk if i'll get this on the get go though, i might see if i can find it for cheaper somewhere first. but i'll probs pick it up if i can get it cheap enough


----------



## radical6

Mayor TB said:


> So, a question for everyone browsing this thread:
> 
> How do you feel about the fact same sex marriages aren't allowed?
> 
> EDIT: I realize I sound like I'm going to judge everyone who replies, but I'm just curious is all.



aw they actually removed it. wow. kinda sad about it. but if they did allow it people would boycott nintendo. 

i still want the game tho it looks so cute


----------



## dreamysnowx

Is this coming out in Australia anytime soon?


----------



## kite

I'm kind of interested in this game, especially since I can share this with my siblings and close friends. I feel like I'd get bored of this quickly, but I still want to give it a shot.


----------



## Jake

dreamysnowx said:


> Is this coming out in Australia anytime soon?



we will probs get is around the same time. NintendoAUS Youtube uploaded the EU direct so we're defs gettin it


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> that is wat i am gonna do except with glee characters hehehehehehehehehehehEOAHOEAEHAHEOAHOEHOOHEHEHHAEHAHEHAHHAEHAH
> 
> idk if i'll get this on the get go though, i might see if i can find it for cheaper somewhere first. but i'll probs pick it up if i can get it cheap enough



um tina will be my wife i have already decided all the other glee characters can **** off


----------



## shananza

It looks cool, to be honest the same sex marriage thing was most likely gong to be taken out for UK/USA release, they do things like that frequently (e.g. Gracie Grace) so it's no biggie.

Apart from that, I cannot wait for the game to come out! It looks like a whole tonne of fun XD


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> um tina will be my wife i have already decided all the other glee characters can **** off



i am gonna do them all coz i have no friends 

rip artie + wheelchair tho </3


----------



## KarlaKGB

shananza said:


> It looks cool, to be honest the same sex marriage thing was most likely gong to be taken out for UK/USA release, they do things like that frequently (e.g. Gracie Grace) so it's no biggie.
> 
> Apart from that, I cannot wait for the game to come out! It looks like a whole tonne of fun XD



Wait gay marriage is in the JP version? I always figured they'd be more conservative...


----------



## Prof Gallows

KarlaKGB said:


> Wait gay marriage is in the JP version? I always figured they'd be more conservative...



Pretty sure it's not in any version.

I remember last year there were some fights about it, because there was a bug allowing people to set their mii one gender and dress them in the other gender's clothes. It was patched quickly after and removed the ability to do that.


----------



## oath2order

I'm still trying to figure out if this game is real or a hallucination we all had because it looks so crazy and awesome


----------



## unravel

I tried Marijuana and what the heck is that


----------



## Kip

http://mynintendonews.com/2014/04/1...-same-sex-marriage-from-tomodachi-collection/ this should clear up most of your questions

PS: you may not want to read the comments.


----------



## a potato

Etinceru said:


> Yup! Coming to NA on June 6th.



ERMAGHERD I WANT IT NOW


----------



## Kaiaa

Honestly this game is strangely fascinating. I love simulation games so this is right up my alley. Besides watching and slightly interacting with but not controlling mii's, I wonder what the player can do. Maybe it's me but it doesn't seem like players can do too much but watch.


----------



## Zedark

What even is this game like i don't even understand it just seems so random


----------



## Nim

Ahaha so excited for this game to come out! It just looks so... odd.


----------



## unravel

Ship it?


----------



## Sleepy

EDIT: reply to Mayor TB on same-sex marriages in Tomadachi Life 
It really does kind of irk me that they aren't allowed. I mean, I understand and all- but I really hope it is because Nintendo wants to avoid backlash rather than exclude some players.. 

Anyway, this game looks really awful. In fact, awful enough where I really, really want it. I'll consider it because I love the quirkiness of it and I would love to show Nintendo I support more interesting localizations like this. At the same time, I am disappointed about what Mayor TB mentioned.


----------



## Improv

I'd be really happy if they released that XL bundle over here that they did in Japan. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## MelonPan

Tomodachi Life seems so...Japanese.  In that Katamari Damacy sort of way.  Which is why I want it and want to support it, we don't get enough of those kinds of games.  The fact that they kept Tomodachi as it's title is awesome.


----------



## Hamusuta

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Ship it?


Im LAUHGING SO HARD RIGHT NOW



Jake. said:


> i am gonna do them all coz i have no friends
> 
> rip artie + wheelchair tho </3


you have me you ****


----------



## Senor Mexicano




----------



## Hamusuta

Pokebub said:


>



reggie4smash


----------



## gooieooie

Oh gosh... Bill turn around

Who else is planning to pick this up on Day 1?


----------



## Mariah

gooieooie said:


> Oh gosh... Bill turn around
> 
> Who else is planning to pick this up on Day 1?



Me. Even if there's no preorder bonus.


----------



## Sleepy

The more I think about it, the more I want to get it right away! I really want to support Nintendo with this so they know we like these interesting Japanese titles. 

I have a lot of Miis to make in the meantime. Does anyone know the limit you can move in to Tomadachi Life?


----------



## gooieooie

I'm getting progressively more excited for this. I'm not sure if anyone has touched on this earlier in the thread, but one of the minigames is actually bigger than most of them: a JRPG with 4 of your Miis! Here's a link to a YouTube video (in the Japanese version though): http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tbdTJ6MZL9U


----------



## Hamusuta

Mariah said:


> Me. Even if there's no preorder bonus.


----------



## Senor Mexicano

Hamusuta said:


> reggie4smash



REGGIE4SMASH


----------



## kite

Sleepy said:


> The more I think about it, the more I want to get it right away! I really want to support Nintendo with this so they know we like these interesting Japanese titles.
> 
> I have a lot of Miis to make in the meantime. Does anyone know the limit you can move in to Tomadachi Life?



I'm not sure, but I think 24? Since there are 24 windows...


----------



## Cadbberry

kite said:


> I'm not sure, but I think 24? Since there are 24 windows...
> 
> View attachment 39892


There are also houses for married couples but I am unsure. You can look up LinandKo they did a play through of the game and covered everything.


----------



## kite

Thanks for the recommendation, I didn't know it was already covered.


----------



## Cadbberry

Check out their playlist here: LinandKo They also did Animal Crossing. Both games in Japanese but they speak english


----------



## dew

I can't wait for the game ;; I really want it now mostly because I'm getting bored of NL.


----------



## JCnator

I don't know what's the exact limit on how huge the apartment can grow, but I can definitely tell it's based on how many Miis you added in your island.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am just excited! I have been watching out for this game ever since it came out in Japan


----------



## kite

Urgh, I can't stop thinking about this game. I've been bored with my gaming arsenal lately as well, but it's 2 months away... ;-;


----------



## Chiarasu

Day one purchase! ^.^ I like life-sim games and I finally have a purpose for all the miis instead of them loitering in the plaza.


----------



## Hot

Eh. I thought it was already brought to EU and US?


----------



## Hamusuta

New footage of the American version gameplay:


----------



## Cadbberry

Hamusuta said:


> New footage of the American version gameplay:



Thanks for keeping us updated :3


----------



## Mercedes

All this is, is the sims only you play as Mii's. Ok let's go ahead and drop 40-50$ for this. Uh no.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

So I just get disney Magical World and now I find out about this. I think im gonna be overloaded on life simulations games this year! XD


----------



## chillv

Okay, I think I can explain this game now. 

Basically, you take your Miis (or you make one in game), give them their own unique personality by taking a quiz and set the many options for their voice. Then, you put them into a apartment.

As for the gameplay, it's based around constantly checking on them and helping with their "worries". The worries can be anything. It could be that they lost something, love someone, want to be freinds with someone, hungry, need new clothing or even want you to play with them. As you fulfil their worries, it will fill their happiness meter. When their happiness meter is filled completely, they will level up. Each time they level up, you can give them a gift that they can use. The challenge to some of these worries is that it is actually possible to not fulfil them. For example, when they want new clothing, if you give them something they don't like, their happiness meter may fall. It's kind of like Tamagotchi, except less boring, they don't leave or die and you don't necessarily have to look after them like with Animal Crossing. You can leave the game alone for a long time and go back with no penalty. Beyond the regular gameplay, certain other things will happen inside and outside of the apartment.

Let me explain some of the things that were shown in the trailer. I will hide this in a spoiler because these can be considered spoilers for some.



Spoiler



*Mr. Iwata playing with cat* *Reggie punching a punching bag* *Mr. Iwata playing with a computer* *Miyamoto playing a guitar* *Four of them playing Wii U*

These are actually examples of the gifts you can give your mii characters when they level up. Occasionally, you will see them using their gifts as when you check on them 

*Iwata and others playing Heavy Metal*

Funny enough, this is also a gift you can give your miis when they level up. It comes in the form of sheet music. A button will appear with music note on it and you can do a performance with them. You can even change the lyrics.

*Reggie talking to Miyamoto and Iwata saying "Sometimes I feel I can't compete with Bill"

During a certain time, guys will come to the cafe to talk and stuff. There is also a time for girls too.

*Iwata and Reggie fighting. throwing stuff* *Reggie and Bill fighting over a teddy bear*

These are examples of drama that can happen inside the apartment

*Bill and Iwata skateboarding* *Bill and Reggie in a rap battle* *Bill and Reggie on a roller coaster*

These are examples of things that can happen outside of the apartment

*Iwata singing in the bathtub*

One of the worries miis will have is that they want to take a bath. You will have to give them a bath kit to do so

*People walking in a circle shouting "all hail the virtual boy"* *Mii heads peeping out of the water*

These are actually dreams that Miis can have. Depending on the dream and what is shown in it, you will get an item from it. In the case of "all hail the virtual boy", you will probably have gotten a virtual boy that you can give to someone to play.

*Weird sceneries such as an office, game collection, western desert. storm, grass hilly field, outer space and campsite*

Funny enough, these are not places. They are interior designs for each mii's apartment room. There are many different interior designs like this.

*Miyamoto and peach showing a 64%*

There is a feature in this game that predicts two characters possible relationships based on their birth dates.



Also, a few localization changes

The shop owners that appear when a mii is not working now have robot heads instead of bags over their head like in the Japanese version.

The rock band wears hair dyed in bright colors. This is not apparent in the Japanese version.

Also, some food has been changed to from Japanese to american food.

Confirmed food

*Cornflakes
*Scones
*Cake

I will explain some more soon


----------



## Chiarasu

I hope they will let us have Eastern/Japanese food as well as Western food~ 
Also with the hair dye item, I wonder if you can only get that through chance (fulfilling a random worry). It's awesome how you get to pick what shade you want~


----------



## Cadbberry

Chiarasu said:


> I hope they will let us have Eastern/Japanese food as well as Western food~
> Also with the hair dye item, I wonder if you can only get that through chance (fulfilling a random worry). It's awesome how you get to pick what shade you want~



I believe it is at complete random from helping someone


----------



## Murray

Luckypinch said:


> All this is, is the sims only you play as Mii's. Ok let's go ahead and drop 40-50$ for this. Uh no.



Uh no.

Don't judge a game if you don't even have any idea about it.


----------



## chillv

Chiarasu said:


> I hope they will let us have Eastern/Japanese food as well as Western food~



They won't remove all of the Japanese food, just ones that are completely alien to the western audience. Like, we will have stuff like Sushi and we might have a chance of getting Tokoyaki, however, I am afraid they might change it to a cupcake or muffin maker.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some other localization changes
*The Sumo wresting minigame has been changed to football? It has the same rules, but the sumo wrestlers are replaced with football players and the ring is replaced with a football field. This is rather weird and didn't really need to be changed, since many other games didn't change this when they were release in America.

Examples: Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz, Wii Party U, Wario Ware Smooth Moves

Confirmed food
Hamburger
Donuts
Pizza (Do they think Westerj people eat nothing but junk food?)


----------



## Libra

Hm, this game is coming to Europe on June, 6. Not sure I'll get it. It seems fun, but not something I'd play a lot. Maybe if it isn't too expensive (one can always dream, right? ^_~).


----------



## Mercedes

Why buy it. I can buy the sims. And why spend 30-40$ on a rip off sims game?


----------



## Cudon

Luckypinch said:


> Why buy it. I can buy the sims. And why spend 30-40$ on a rip off sims game?


It's actually quite different, first of all.. unlike sims it seems like you don't have much control over the Miis in it.


----------



## Mercedes

Dinomates said:


> It's actually quite different, first of all.. unlike sims it seems like you don't have much control over the Miis in it.


Hmp. Can u make them eat like in the sims?


----------



## Cudon

Luckypinch said:


> Hmp. Can u make them eat like in the sims?


I don't think you can control them.. but you can give them stuff such as food? Tbh if you want to compare this to something compare it to AC. I really hope they're gonna have better dialog in this game.. really hope it's less repetitive


----------



## kite

Dinomates said:


> I don't think you can control them.. but you can give them stuff such as food? Tbh if you want to compare this to something compare it to AC. I really hope they're gonna have better dialog in this game.. really hope it's less repetitive



Nintendo had AC in mind when they made it, but in a totally opposite way. They wanted to stray from AC so it wouldn't be a copy of it.

Anyway, it _is_ a simulation game. I think exchanging Miis with other players (or street-passing people and getting their Miis) and then putting them in the game too seems fun. ^^


----------



## Prof Gallows

Dinomates said:


> I don't think you can control them.. but you can give them stuff such as food? Tbh if you want to compare this to something compare it to AC. I really hope they're gonna have better dialog in this game.. really hope it's less repetitive



You can put in custom dialogue for certain activities.

If anyone is curious enough they should just go to youtube and look at the videos from people who got the japanese version. I know someone linked Lindsey's channel somewhere in this thread and she has quite a few videos of the game from last year.


----------



## a potato

WHat do you even do in this game?


----------



## chillv

a potato said:


> WHat do you even do in this game?



Put mii's in an apartment with their own unique voices and personality, check on them, help them with their worries, customize things such as what they wear and their room's interior design, watch drama happen and unfold outside and inside the apparent. It's kind of like Tamagotchi, but more fleshed out and with humans, plus you can have many of them and they never leave or die, and you pretty much have something to do all the time.


----------



## Mercedes

chillv said:


> Put mii's in an apartment with their own unique voices and personality, check on them, help them with their worries, customize things such as what they wear and their room's interior design, watch drama happen and unfold outside and inside the apparent. It's kind of like Tamagotchi, but more fleshed out and with humans, plus you can have many of them and they never leave or die, and you pretty much have something to do all the time.



Like animal crossing?


----------



## Jacob4

Luckypinch said:


> Why buy it. I can buy the sims. And why spend 30-40$ on a rip off sims game?



*Why WOULDN'T you get it? Imo, it looks far more entertaining and looks far more aesthetically pleasing than sims.

Also, Animal Crossing can be classified as a sims game, so...

But, like Animal Crossing, Tomodachi Life looks different.*


----------



## Solar

Prof Gallows said:


> You can put in custom dialogue for certain activities.
> 
> If anyone is curious enough they should just go to youtube and look at the videos from people who got the japanese version. I know someone linked Lindsey's channel somewhere in this thread and she has quite a few videos of the game from last year.



Yeah, they really gave me a good look at the game and explained really thoroughly what everything was.

off-topic OMG GALLOWS I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE HOW DID YOU FIND THAT AND ARE THERE MORE FOR DIFFERENT CHARACTERS.


----------



## kite

Luckypinch said:


> Like animal crossing?



Like any other customization game?


----------



## Cadbberry

Prof Gallows said:


> You can put in custom dialogue for certain activities.
> 
> If anyone is curious enough they should just go to youtube and look at the videos from people who got the japanese version. I know someone linked Lindsey's channel somewhere in this thread and she has quite a few videos of the game from last year.


 I posted thier link, here is a relink to LinandKo's Channel. They do a FULL play through and each section is usually 45+ minutes so the game is covered if you want spoilers. I am still getting it, the game looks FABOOLOUS!


----------



## Hamusuta

Luckypinch said:


> All this is, is the sims only you play as Mii's. Ok let's go ahead and drop 40-50$ for this. Uh no.





Luckypinch said:


> Why buy it. I can buy the sims. And why spend 30-40$ on a rip off sims game?








Don't make me laugh.
At least Nintendo give us the full game for $30- $40 instead of EA ripping you off for $30 - $40 for new freaking hair and clothes for your sims, yay gj dont even try to use money as an argument if you're arguing WITH an EA game...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Must you cuss?


----------



## chillv

Luckypinch said:


> Like animal crossing?



Well, unlike Animal Crossing, you don't play as any of the miis. Sure, you add a mii of yourself, but they do things such as moving around and talking to others on their own just like the other miis in the apartment, but they will ask you for help with things such as eating, bathing, relationship problems, fashion etc. They may even ask you to play with them.

This game may be a bit similar to Animal Crossing, but it's also like Tamagotchi and the Sims too.  A cross between Animal Crossing, Tamagotchi, and The Sims


----------



## Hamusuta

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Must you cuss?



Soz, changed it.


----------



## Mercedes

Hamusuta said:


> Don't make me laugh.
> At least Nintendo give us the full game for $30- $40 instead of EA ripping you off for $30 - $40 for new freaking hair and clothes for your sims, yay gj dont even try to use money as an argument if you're arguing WITH an EA game...


You make me laugh!


----------



## Hamusuta

Luckypinch said:


> You make me laugh!



Thanks. I try my best


----------



## Mercedes

Hamusuta said:


> Thanks. I try my best



><" Haha not what I was going for but what ever!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Stay on topic please.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ya guys. No more silliness. :/

And I appreciate you removing the cuss word Hamusuta.


----------



## Remakine

I'd have to say that this game looks AMAZING, but I do understand what Luckypinch is coming from.

This game is 50% like the Sims but different because why: Its made by a completely different company with completely different ideals about simulation games. While yes, it can be construed as a "Sims Rip-off" but what is standard for a game that's supposed to be a SIMULATION? Mainly this: *"A Simulation Game attempts to copy various activities from "real life" in the form of a game for various purposes such as training, analysis, or prediction. Usually there are no strictly defined goals in the game, with players instead allowed to freely control a character"* And thats what this game is. Every simulation game is unique and has its fair share of things that make it great, amazing and cool. Tomodachi for example is its use of funny banter and random events that normally wouldn't be in a Sims game from EA. EA is a pretty serious company when it comes to Sims anyway...so this is kind of a "Lets joke around with our friends!" kinda game instead of a "Raise a family, get a job, live LIFE." kinda game.


----------



## Hamusuta

Luckypinch said:


> ><" Haha not what I was going for but what ever!







last one promise


----------



## Mercedes




----------



## chillv

To be honest, there isn't really isn't anything like this game. Like sure, it has some things that all three of the games I mentioned have, but this game really is it's own unique thing that will probably have it's own unique charm just like Disney Magical World.

It's possible that they could have gotten inspiration or borrowed something from those games, but inspiration or borrowing aspects from certain games isn't always equal to unoriginality. It is very possible to do one or even both and come up with something entirely new.


----------



## Jawile

It looks pretty stupid... But I might get it just because it seems hilarious.


----------



## BlueLeaf

I plan on getting this game, I really like games like these! I already made a couple of Mii's for this game, lol. And Tomodachi Life isn't a rip-off, per se. Every game has what makes them shine, like this game's funny banter and actions, or Animal Crossing's talking animals. 

Anyway, is there any planned release for a Tomodachi Life Bundle (XL, and the game) for the US? In some videos I have seen, it looks like the game can get a bit pixelated, so I would like to get the XL. It looks awesome, I like the conversation bubbles on it.



Spoiler:  Tomodachi Life 3DS XL / LL


----------



## Cadbberry

BlueLeaf said:


> I plan on getting this game, I really like games like these! I already made a couple of Mii's for this game, lol. And Tomodachi Life isn't a rip-off, per se. Every game has what makes them shine, like this game's funny banter and actions, or Animal Crossing's talking animals.
> 
> Anyway, is there any planned release for a Tomodachi Life Bundle (XL, and the game) for the US? In some videos I have seen, it looks like the game can get a bit pixelated, so I would like to get the XL. It looks awesome, I like the conversation bubbles on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Tomodachi Life 3DS XL / LL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40866


I didn't believe they are doing a bundle with it but who knows~ That looks rocking with the bubbles


----------



## kite

BlueLeaf said:


> I plan on getting this game, I really like games like these! I already made a couple of Mii's for this game, lol. And Tomodachi Life isn't a rip-off, per se. Every game has what makes them shine, like this game's funny banter and actions, or Animal Crossing's talking animals.
> 
> Anyway, is there any planned release for a Tomodachi Life Bundle (XL, and the game) for the US? In some videos I have seen, it looks like the game can get a bit pixelated, so I would like to get the XL. It looks awesome, I like the conversation bubbles on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Tomodachi Life 3DS XL / LL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40866



I love the colors.


----------



## BluebellLight

i have so much hype for this game
i cant even handle it


----------



## radical6

BlueLeaf said:


> I plan on getting this game, I really like games like these! I already made a couple of Mii's for this game, lol. And Tomodachi Life isn't a rip-off, per se. Every game has what makes them shine, like this game's funny banter and actions, or Animal Crossing's talking animals.
> 
> Anyway, is there any planned release for a Tomodachi Life Bundle (XL, and the game) for the US? In some videos I have seen, it looks like the game can get a bit pixelated, so I would like to get the XL. It looks awesome, I like the conversation bubbles on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Tomodachi Life 3DS XL / LL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40866



omg that is so cute
i dont need another 3ds tho
its better than this ugly ACNL one (i want to put a cover over it ok)


----------



## oath2order

I really should look into 3DS covers. That one is kind of cute.


----------



## Hamusuta

HAHAHAHHAAHHA YOU GUYS IM LEGIT CRYING.
I FORGOT YOU CAN MAKE THEM SING LYRICS YOU CAN WRITE YOURSELF HAHAAHAHA!

English Gameplay for one of the Songs:


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> HAHAHAHHAAHHA YOU GUYS IM LEGIT CRYING.
> I FORGOT YOU CAN MAKE THEM SING LYRICS YOU CAN WRITE YOURSELF HAHAAHAHA!
> 
> English Gameplay for one of the Songs:



WHAT THE **** DID I JUST WATCH I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Cudon

I really wonder how much censorship is going to be put into this. I've always wanted to make a friend sing about stupid crap x3


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> WHAT THE **** DID I JUST WATCH I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON



i'll explain on facebook bby


----------



## chillv

Jake. said:


> WHAT THE **** DID I JUST WATCH I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON



When your miis level up, you can give them a song script to sing on stage. To have them sing on stage, you press the icon with a music note. Afterwards, you can name the song and change the lyrics that the mii will sing. Eventually, you will be able to have your miis sing in groups. There are a variety of song genres to choose from too.

I really like the heavy metal version

"Dragon fires drawing near
Lords and ladies gasp in fear"

I wish I could get the rest of those rock lyrics.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> I really wonder how much censorship is going to be put into this. I've always wanted to make a friend sing about stupid crap x3



I believe it is just swearing, sexual stuff and slurs.


----------



## BlueLeaf

I heard about the lyric thing somewhere else. It's a good idea ; it makes everyone have a unique experience with the songs. I like the Island Life one shown in the Nintendo Direct, lol.

The song is kind of hard to understand without lyrics though, so it's a good idea they put subtitles in!


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys,
this channel goes through Tomodachi Life really well:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AriaBlarg

here is her first Tomodachi video:


----------



## Micah

Hamusuta said:


> HAHAHAHHAAHHA YOU GUYS IM LEGIT CRYING.
> I FORGOT YOU CAN MAKE THEM SING LYRICS YOU CAN WRITE YOURSELF HAHAAHAHA!
> 
> English Gameplay for one of the Songs:


If I wasn't going to buy this game before, I sure am now.


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> HAHAHAHHAAHHA YOU GUYS IM LEGIT CRYING.
> I FORGOT YOU CAN MAKE THEM SING LYRICS YOU CAN WRITE YOURSELF HAHAAHAHA!
> 
> English Gameplay for one of the Songs:



I SAW THAT. That was amazing. Morgan Freeman ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## NMiller

This game looks so Japanese and I love it! I feel like I might become really addicted to this game.


----------



## Cadbberry

I can't wait! this game is only 46 days away I think!


----------



## kite

Cadbberry said:


> I can't wait! this game is only 46 days away I think!



Still too far for me. :I


----------



## Cadbberry

kite said:


> Still too far for me. :I


I know but at least it will be summer for me~


----------



## Gingersnap

too many games i want, bravely default, mh3 ultimate, ssb4, and now this?
3ds confirmed for best handheld


----------



## Hamusuta

is anyone else spamming their mii plaza with miis and preparing whos gonna live in the apartment? lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

Hamusuta said:


> is anyone else spamming their mii plaza with miis and preparing whos gonna live in the apartment? lol.



Yes.... I am deciding who I will marry


----------



## chillv

Cadbberry said:


> Yes.... I am deciding who I will marry



You can't really decide who your mii marries. Even if you manage to hook them up, they can break up. Like, I guess you could do it by only leaving those two in the apartment and only adding more once they get married.


----------



## Cadbberry

chillv said:


> You can't really decide who your mii marries. Even if you manage to hook them up, they can break up. Like, I guess you could do it by only leaving those two in the apartment and only adding more once they get married.


Sorta, I am deciding who I will INFLUENCE to possibly marry mii


----------



## Tinkalila

I'm so excited for this game! I only have like 5 miis, and they're all female. I should really get/make some more and maybe even out the female to male ratio.


----------



## Cadbberry

Tinkalila said:


> I'm so excited for this game! I only have like 5 miis, and they're all female. I should really get/make some more and maybe even out the female to male ratio.


I have a ton of girls but a ton of anime boys too. It is fun to make miis


----------



## Remakine

Waiting for this game is so stressful @.@


----------



## Hamusuta

Remakine said:


> Waiting for this game is so stressful @.@



preach it sista


----------



## Shirohibiki

I was much more hyped about this the less I knew about it.

I like having control. I am _not_ a fan of sitting and watching. If I want my miis to be married, they'll be married or I'll throw a fit. I'm pretty stubborn. It looks absolutely bizarre beyond all reason, and for now, I think I'll just stick with the Sims. I mean, it's cute and all, and weird as ****, but I was a lot more excited with the original reveal. Now I'm just kinda... Eh. Just my opinion though, I'm glad so many are excited for it. Perhaps my mind will change! uvu


----------



## Hamusuta

This is cheezey as heck and the kid has an annoying voice, but some new footage of dreams:


----------



## Chiarasu

Hamusuta said:


> is anyone else spamming their mii plaza with miis and preparing whos gonna live in the apartment? lol.



^This! DR + SDR2 charas, I want to see the canon and crack pairings~
I'll probably throw in a few rl friends while I'm at it as well!


----------



## Zanessa

Hamusuta said:


> is anyone else spamming their mii plaza with miis and preparing whos gonna live in the apartment? lol.



I made a bunch of miis but I'll be with my crush 
no judgement pls


----------



## Nerd House

The voices in the videos kill the game for me :/

I'll prolly get Disney Magical World instead.


----------



## chillv

Adol the Red said:


> The voices in the videos kill the game for me :/
> 
> I'll prolly get Disney Magical World instead.




The voices can be completely changed to your liking, even after the mii has been registered into the game.


----------



## Libra

I was most surprised to find a Nintendo Direct for this game that was subtitled in Dutch. Anyway, I'll keep an eye on the forums and what not that talk about this game, but I don't think I'll get it (it does seem rather unique, but I have a feeling I would quickly lose interest, so yeah...).


----------



## oath2order

Hamusuta said:


> is anyone else spamming their mii plaza with miis and preparing whos gonna live in the apartment? lol.



Yes! I have the Happy Mask Salesman, Zelda, and Link in my plaza along with me. I dunno who else to add.


----------



## Cadbberry

oath2order said:


> Yes! I have the Happy Mask Salesman, Zelda, and Link in my plaza along with me. I dunno who else to add.


TINGLE!!


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> Yes! I have the Happy Mask Salesman, Zelda, and Link in my plaza along with me. I dunno who else to add.



Add Blainey Days


----------



## chillv

I have my family members and youtubers

YouTubers

MadameWario (Bethany)
WiiFolderJosh (Josh Thomas)
Slimkirby (Rob)
Cobanermani456 (Coban)
Linandko (Lindsey and Kohei)

I'm trying to lay off on adding in YouTubers that I don't know about beyond gaming because I am pretty sure it will just end up being generic clones of me.


----------



## Hamusuta

chillv said:


> I have my family members and youtubers
> 
> YouTubers
> 
> MadameWario (Bethany)
> WiiFolderJosh (Josh Thomas)
> Slimkirby (Rob)
> Cobanermani456 (Coban)
> Linandko (Lindsey and Kohei)
> 
> I'm trying to lay off on adding in YouTubers that I don't know about beyond gaming because I am pretty sure it will just end up being generic clones of me.



MADEAME WARIO <3<33333333
you watch her too?  She is amazing omg i love her so much she makes me laugh lol.


----------



## chillv

Hamusuta said:


> MADEAME WARIO <3<33333333
> you watch her too?  She is amazing omg i love her so much she makes me laugh lol.



Yes, she is the one who got me into watching lets plays and YouTube in general


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys, i came across some videos of more English gameplay.


----------



## Cadbberry

Less than a month away!


----------



## Bambath

I love how silly this game is.. I'm probably going to have a lot of fun with all the randomness (and my niece and nephew will love it when I show them this)

Hopefully time will fly and the game will be here soon~


----------



## Hamusuta

We're trending on twitter:






But only because of:
This


----------



## Cadbberry

Kids dont know it is right yet so I have a feeling Nintendo doesn't want the email saying "I had to explain to my kid why there could be two daddies!" In some families it is Taboo so I don't really thing we will be missing much. I don't mind it personally but it is a little sad that it cant be implemented.


----------



## Boidoh

Cadbberry said:


> Kids dont know *it is right* yet so I have a feeling Nintendo doesn't want the email saying "I had to explain to my kid why there could be two daddies!" In some families it is Taboo so I don't really thing we will be missing much. I don't mind it personally but it is a little sad that it cant be implemented.



Kids cannot know what isn't so.


----------



## fun123Joker

i dont know if this has been said but 
my favorite thing about the trailer is that Mr.Iwata is actually president on Nintendo of america and helped out on abunch of games mario, kirby, and acnl some of his most famous work. This man is real and owns a big chunk of your life (assuming you are one with nintendo and video games)


----------



## Cadbberry

Boidoh said:


> Kids cannot know what isn't so.



I am very confused by what you are saying Boidoh, are you saying it isn't allowed to be in a same sex relationship


----------



## Boidoh

Cadbberry said:


> I am very confused by what you are saying Boidoh, are you saying it isn't allowed to be in a same sex relationship



You said that "Kids dont know it is right yet". But in MY opinion, same-sex relations aren't right.


----------



## Cadbberry

Boidoh said:


> You said that "Kids dont know it is right yet". But in MY opinion, same-sex relations aren't right.


 Well there ya go, it goes either way I think it is right but I respect your opinon


----------



## Boidoh

Just for clarification purposes so that I don't misinterpret anything your saying. You said that you think that it is 'right', so therefore are you stating that same-sex relationships are the way to go, as in they are superior to heterosexual relations?


----------



## Cadbberry

Boidoh said:


> Just for clarification purposes so that I don't misinterpret anything your saying. You said that you think that it is 'right', so therefore are you stating that same-sex relationships are the way to go, as in they are superior to heterosexual relations?


No I like people of the male gender as a female but I am just saying it is just fine for a male to like a male and a female to like a female


----------



## RayOfHope

Saying that something is 'right' doesn't (necessarily) mean you're saying it's superior to something else... That's... kind of a huge conclusion to make.


----------



## oath2order

Let's not start a same-sex marriage debate, m'kay?


----------



## Cadbberry

It ended around 5 hours ago I beleive


----------



## Zeiro

nintendo's response was really poor imo


----------



## Cadbberry

yeah a bit


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> nintendo's response was really poor imo



what was their response?


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> what was their response?


they basically said that tomodachi life is just a silly game and things like that should not matter

they went on to say the original programming from japan only allows heterosexual relationships (as if it's THAT HARD to fix)


----------



## kite

I think it was also a memory thing. I vaguely recall reading in another site that to implement a same-sex marriage feature would make the game size bigger. To dish out more money by _adding _a feature rather than _fixing_ one... I guess they really can't be bothered with an already-finished game as it is.


----------



## Cadbberry

Also some parts of the world it was localized for do not yet accept same sex marriage


----------



## Zeiro

kite said:


> I think it was also a memory thing. I vaguely recall reading in another site that to implement a same-sex marriage feature would make the game size bigger. To dish out more money by _adding _a feature rather than _fixing_ one... I guess they really can't be bothered with an already-finished game as it is.


It would literally take nothing but a few lines of coding to fix. 

And it's not really something that needs to be "added", it's something that need to be "fixed" because the lack of non-hetero relationships is a "problem", ya dig?



Cadbberry said:


> Also some parts of the world it was localized for do not yet accept same sex marriage


That's too damn bad for them then. Other life simulation games (like The Sims) have had same-sex marriage for years.


----------



## Cadbberry

Yeah but oh well, it will still be a fun, cute game


----------



## kite

Reizo said:


> And it's not really something that needs to be "added", it's something that need to be "fixed" because the lack of non-hetero relationships is a "problem", ya dig?



Oh, I totally "dig" haha. We still have a long way to go. ~_~


----------



## Cadbberry

Soooo who is excited


----------



## Mariah

Cadbberry said:


> Soooo who is excited


Clearly, no one. No one on this thread is excited for the game to come out.


----------



## Kaiaa

Yes, it's unfortunate but I'm not sure Nintendo NA/EU has ever supported same sex relationships in their games. No matter your thoughts on it, let's end the same-sex marriage debate. (If you have proof that they do and want to make a point to me, PM me instead)


----------



## Cadbberry

Exactly now how, ummmm isn't the clothing in the game interesting. It obviously has a point to other Nintendo games but I wonder what else will be in the clothing department


----------



## Jennifer

Kaiaa said:


> Yes, it's unfortunate but I'm not sure Nintendo NA/EU has ever supported same sex relationships in their games. No matter your thoughts on it, let's end the same-sex marriage debate. (If you have proof that they do and want to make a point to me, PM me instead)



Just as an important note, I'd like to point out that there was a glitch that could end up with the game breaking if it happened in the Japanese version which is the whole reason it was patched--it never even existed in Japan's game properly. It would require MUCH more than a little bit of coding due to the fact that it caused game breaking otherwise. 

I'm still super excited for the game. And while I understand people being upset they can't have the marriage they want, there are tons of games where for the longest time, you could only even be one gender and there's still a large amount where that is still in play. I'm still happy I can finally play as a girl in many games now.


----------



## kite

Mariah said:


> Clearly, no one. No one on this thread is excited for the game to come out.



Someone held me at gunpoint and told me to come to this thread, there's no other reason why I'd be here. 

None. None at all.

I absolutely am not waiting for this game.


----------



## chillv

I'm going to make a blog post on this topic. I will post it later


----------



## chillv

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry...efusing-to-put-gay-marriage-in-Tomodachi-Life

Here is my blog post, it took me a long time to write it.


----------



## Hamusuta

Nintendo on the whole gay marriage thing:
"We apologize for disappointing many people by failing to include same-sex relationships in Tomodachi Life. Unfortunately, it is not possible for us to change this game?s design, and such a significant development change can?t be accomplished with a post-ship patch. At Nintendo, dedication has always meant going beyond the games to promote a sense of community, and to share a spirit of fun and joy. We are committed to advancing our longtime company values of fun and entertainment for everyone. We pledge that if we create a next installment in the Tomodachi series, we will strive to design a game-play experience from the ground up that is more inclusive, and better represents all players."


----------



## chillv

I know people are going to call me names for saying this. But I don't ever want that in a game like this. It's just way too controversial considering the target audience, moreso than it not being in the game. If they do, they should make it free DLC or something, but not something that is pre-included in the game. Or, they should make an addition of the game specifically for these people.


----------



## kite

Hamusuta said:


> Nintendo on the whole gay marriage thing:
> "We apologize for disappointing many people by failing to include same-sex relationships in Tomodachi Life. Unfortunately, it is not possible for us to change this game’s design, and such a significant development change can’t be accomplished with a post-ship patch. At Nintendo, dedication has always meant going beyond the games to promote a sense of community, and to share a spirit of fun and joy. We are committed to advancing our longtime company values of fun and entertainment for everyone. We pledge that if we create a next installment in the Tomodachi series, we will strive to design a game-play experience from the ground up that is more inclusive, and better represents all players."



Yeah I saw that. That is a good way to handle it, considering Nintendo originated in a conservative country where people don't really talk about homosexuality much, let alone gay marriage.

Honestly I don't really care as it's just a game, but good for them.


----------



## Cadbberry

I just hope every game they make is fun-a-fun-fun~


----------



## Kaiaa

chillv said:


> I know people are going to call me names for saying this. But I don't ever want that in a game like this. It's just way too controversial considering the target audience, moreso than it not being in the game. If they do, they should make it free DLC or something, but not something that is pre-included in the game. Or, they should make an addition of the game specifically for these people.



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I don't want anymore discussion of it if people cannot be respectful to other peoples opinions. Nintendo will do what they decide and consumers will react accordingly. Hopefully in the next installment there will be same sex relationships so we have that to look forward to. To those who do not look forward to it, it's okay, you will most likely be able to turn the feature on or off so that Nintendo can please all it's fanbase


----------



## Boidoh

Hamusuta said:


> Nintendo on the whole gay marriage thing:
> "We apologize for disappointing many people by failing to include same-sex relationships in Tomodachi Life. Unfortunately, it is not possible for us to change this game’s design, and such a significant development change can’t be accomplished with a post-ship patch. At Nintendo, dedication has always meant going beyond the games to promote a sense of community, and to share a spirit of fun and joy. We are committed to advancing our longtime company values of fun and entertainment for everyone. We pledge that if we create a next installment in the Tomodachi series, we will strive to design a game-play experience from the ground up that is more inclusive, and better represents all players."



Nintendo of America said this, if they were unable to do it now, more than likely never. NoA's job is to translate the game. They're just trying to please the whiners.


----------



## Bowie

I'm boycotting it.


----------



## Boidoh

Good for you then. 

And for everyone crying about the gay marriage stuff, the Mii's can use both male and female features. So you can always pick the opposite gender and change the voice and facial features to that of the one you chose.


----------



## Bowie

Boidoh said:


> Good for you then.
> 
> And for everyone crying about the gay marriage stuff, the Mii's can use both male and female features. So you can always pick the opposite gender and change the voice and facial features to that of the one you chose.



Darling, we shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## Boidoh

Too bad. Thats just life.


----------



## Bowie

Boidoh said:


> Too bad. Thats just life.



What are you talking about?


----------



## radical6

upset that u cant be gay in the game but its ok if they add it in the next game :- )



Boidoh said:


> And for everyone crying about the gay marriage stuff, the Mii's can use both male and female features. So you can always pick the opposite gender and change the voice and facial features to that of the one you chose.



while i dont agree that people should stop being upset because you can do that, i actually like the idea of that feature. im going to make my miis a mix of both  i was hoping that they wouldnt restrict anything based on gender so yay


----------



## Boidoh

What I mean is, you cannot get everything you ask for.

Either way I'm not sure if Nintendo can do it. I don't follow this stupid marriage laws and stuff that the 'god country' America is doing. But I think it is only legal in a couple states. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Bowie

Boidoh said:


> What I mean is, you cannot get everything you ask for.



I can try.


----------



## kite

Oh gosh, can the discussion move on from this now? Please and thanks.


----------



## Boidoh

Now that I think about it more, same sex marriage cannot happen in Tomodachi Life anyways. How does two people of the same sex make a baby?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Boidoh said:


> Now that I think about it more, same sex marriage cannot happen in Tomodachi Life anyways. How does two people of the same sex make a baby?



what in the actual hell did i come back to

uh. wow. so. hey guys. hows the waiting going? i anticipate OR/AS will be like this too, with that horrible stale waiting period that feels icky. release is soon for this tho, right? ill be interested to see all of yalls miis and stuff when you get it O:


----------



## Cadbberry

Shirohibiki said:


> what in the actual hell did i come back to
> 
> uh. wow. so. hey guys. hows the waiting going? i anticipate OR/AS will be like this too, with that horrible stale waiting period that feels icky. release is soon for this tho, right? ill be interested to see all of yalls miis and stuff when you get it O:


 I am excited for OR/AS~ and I can not wait to see everyone's interesting miis


----------



## ACNiko

I'm so angry at Nintendo for not including same sex marriage in Tomodachi Life. I think the game looks awesome, and I was afraid that they wouldn't have same sex marriage in the game, but I seriously thought that they would consider it. Now I won't buy the game as a protest. It was great though of Nintendo to apologize and explain that same sex marriage will be included in an eventual sequel.


----------



## Zanessa

ACNiko said:


> I'm so angry at Nintendo for not including same sex marriage in Tomodachi Life. I think the game looks awesome, and I was afraid that they wouldn't have same sex marriage in the game, but I seriously thought that they would consider it. *Now I won't buy the game as a protest.* It was great though of Nintendo to apologize and explain that same sex marriage will be included in an eventual sequel.



That's just a few less sales. People are still gonna buy the game regardless.
ACNL didn't include a skin tone feature, so does that mean I should not buy it to protest the lack of that feature? No, because there are other things I can do that make that feature less important. 

I'm not sure if any boycott or protest will even work.

Now, back onto discussion.. 

When I get this game, I'm making myself and my dream guy. //shot


----------



## ACNiko

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm not sure if any boycott or protest will even work.


I know that it won't matter whether I, one person, doesn't buy the game. I just don't want to support it. Also, I feel like it won't be fun to play it just because I always will have in mind that same sex couples aren't allowed.


----------



## Attribule

Because Nintendo is a traditional Japanese company, this is pretty much what's going to happen:

?The sad thing is that this probably just means either the next game will never come out or it will completely drop the marriage system.?


----------



## ProfessorMiku

Just because Nintendo did not include same-sex marriage is the game does not mean they're homophobic. They really do have legitimate reasons. Quoting directly from the Nintendo website: 



> We apologize for disappointing many people by failing to include same-sex relationships in Tomodachi Life. Unfortunately, it is not possible for us to change this game’s design, and such a significant development change can’t be accomplished with a post-ship patch. At Nintendo, dedication has always meant going beyond the games to promote a sense of community, and to share a spirit of fun and joy. We are committed to advancing our longtime company values of fun and entertainment for everyone. We pledge that if we create a next installment in the Tomodachi series, we will strive to design a game-play experience from the ground up that is more inclusive, and better represents all players.


(I'm pretty sure someone already posted this on here, so, sorry)http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/c4FWbi-Uave2T9R1h7SFzX0aoa-d4pgx

It's not that Nintendo released the patch to ban gay marriage. The gay marriage glitch actually rendered the game unplayable. And like they said in their recent post, it would not have been easy just to include same-sex marriage in a new patch. Also, they would surely be given hell for including same-sex marriages by close-minded parents, and that really is something to be cautious about. I'm a lesbian, and I don't find Nintendo's actions homophobic, and I will be buying the game. It looks really fun!


----------



## ACNiko

ProfessorMiku said:


> They really do have legitimate reasons.


 They didn't include same sex relationships in the first version on purpose. Otherwise they would've found out about the glitch before the release. They had reasons to patch the glitch, but they had no reasons to not include same sex relationships in the game.


----------



## Attribule

ProfessorMiku said:


> It's not that Nintendo released the patch to ban gay marriage. The gay marriage glitch actually rendered the game unplayable.



What glitch? I could be an idiot but I haven't read about there being any glitch related to gay marriage, only that a gay marriage patch wouldn't be possible (Statement made by Nintendo PR, giving no legitimate reason other than "it can't happen"). Patch in this context, by the way, meaning to add content, not fix content.

I don't want to be "that" guy, but Nintendo is a traditional Japanese company and as such they don't really "get it". Ever. Never trust PR unless you see proof. Nintendo is no different than any other company and never has been. They're a business and do whatever it takes to cover their tracks and gain your trust so you continue buying their products. (Ever wonder why Iwata, Reggie, etc keep appearing in your Nintendo ads while embracing memes and whatnot? They want you to feel connected to them, personally, so you in-turn feel connected to the brand itself. Basic marketing) You would never trust a PR statement from Disney, would you? Of course not.

Also, even if they did make a statement saying there was an unplayable glitch related to gay marriage I can 100% guarantee you that it's completely false. No glitch ever existed. I know more than enough about how these companies work to know when I see a poor attempt at "damage control", as they say.

I personally don't care just cause I don't even play this game, but I'm just saying.


----------



## Cudon

From what I've heard the glitch isn't even a big deal. Some people who got the japanese version have just avoided the patch and have been fine.


----------



## Jennifer

The glitch can actually cause the save data to stop working and/or break the game. I'm not sure the specifics or how to get around it, but it can literally break your game which is why they needed to patch it.

Edit: Also, it's sad to see people protesting the game over this. I understand why people are upset, but there is a large chance the game could have it added properly next time and having wanted this game to come over since the first one, I don't want to see the chance of us continuing to get the series ruined.

Protesting isn't going to do anything except never give them the chance to fix it.

And honestly, we're still in an age where many many many games only let you play as one gender--even simulation games. Not to mention games where you can't even change your skin color (like Animal Crossing). So the fact that you can only have different-gender marriage/dating? Not really surprising. A bit disappointing, sure, but not surprising. 

And it's not like they removed something from the Japanese game--it was something NEVER available. And considering it happening accidentally caused a glitch that could break the game, it would be a lot harder to add than just "some coding". 

Tomodachi Life may be a life sim, but it's main "advertisement" is just what you saw in the Direct--all the crazy stuff that could happen. I mean, they eat their favorite food and then blast off into Space. It's not a game that is meant to be taken super ultra seriously.


----------



## Princess Weeb

ZanessaGaily said:


> ACNL didn't include a skin tone feature, so does that mean I should not buy it to protest the lack of that feature? No, because there are other things I can do that make that feature less important.



I was literally just about to point this out

Are we going to call Nintendo racists for this?? 
No, of course not. 

If people are so upset that there aren't going to be same sex relationships as an option in this, buy another game.


----------



## Alienfish

There is a slight difference between complaining over a few skin tones(since you can get tan in NL and it's not really "human" per se). Now, I don't have a 3DS or probably won't get one unless I move to Japan, I find it stupid that you can't do it. Also those "close-minded" countries would probably not affect the sales at all, so for my sake they could have included it. I would have protested if I had a 3DS, and while it might not be serious, the fact that they included it as a faulty thing that needed to be patched is just even dumber.


----------



## Jennifer

Nobody includes a glitch--it just happens and doesn't get caught in a playtest. Because of the glitch, it would be a large undertaking to include it without making it break the game and possibly involve a lot more than just an add-on as it'd probably involve a lot of stuff that makes the game "tick" as well. I mean, Nintendo even apologized and said they will try their best to get it included next time--but there is honestly nothing they can do about it right now. It's not a simple fix/patch. 

And the only thing protesting is going to do is make it so that feature will never happen over here because then they may not bring the game over again.


----------



## Alienfish

Considering how little amount of games they actually bring here - and even less to the EU I would not be surprised. Sure you may be right about the protest reverse effect, but still even if it was intentional or not it got attention. They could always do a free DLC for it, maybe and release and while it was discovered 'late' I still think it was a bit lame to do what they did.


----------



## ACNiko

Melleia said:


> If people are so upset that there aren't going to be same sex relationships as an option in this, buy another game.


That's what I'll do 

I just think that life simulators in 2014 should include same sex relationships without doubt.


----------



## Boidoh

Why should it include something that is illegal in most countries, not to mention immoral in most religions.


----------



## Cudon

Boidoh said:


> Why should it include something that is illegal in most countries, not to mention immoral in most religions.


Don't bring religion into this.. Religion should stay the frick away from gaming.

As far as I'm aware it's a game about creating you and your friends & then seeing the insanity happen. It's pretty bad when you can't create yourself accurately. I'm not asking for Sims level of customization, but the customization of mii's is quite crap. Not just that people might want to see their characters be the of the right sexuality.


----------



## Boidoh

I could say the same. Don't bring homosexuality into this.. Homosexuality should stay the frick away from gaming.


----------



## Cadbberry

Why dont we talk about the games other mechanics instead of marriage~ Like about the food, I wonder what it will be since in Japan there was an entire selection of Japanese foods. What do you think will be changed for the other countries release?


----------



## Cudon

Boidoh said:


> I could say the same. Don't bring homosexuality into this.. Homosexuality should stay the frick away from gaming.


Homosexuality should be a part of Tomodachi, considering that getting together with a random mii and then having a child seems to be a big thing ingame. It's also a part of customization. Religion instead has nothing to do with this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Why dont we talk about the games other mechanics instead of marriage~ Like about the food, I wonder what it will be since in Japan there was an entire selection of Japanese foods. What do you think will be changed for the other countries release?


 I saw some gameplay footage and it seemed like the English version had stuff like pizza and tea. Disappointing tbh.


----------



## Cadbberry

Dinomates said:


> I saw some gameplay footage and it seemed like the English version had stuff like pizza and tea. Disappointing tbh.


 That is food that japanese games had, I mean like region specific food~ Like in their games they had foods like Tamagoyaki (pan fried rolled egg) so what do you think everyone else may have?


----------



## Boidoh

Dinomates said:


> Homosexuality should be a part of Tomodachi, considering that getting together with a random mii and then having a child seems to be a big thing ingame. It's also a part of customization. Religion instead has nothing to do with this.




As I said before, how can two people of the same sex have a child?


----------



## Cudon

Boidoh said:


> As I said before, how can two people of the same sex have a child?


Adoption. Besides is it really that important? I wouldn't mind if a child came *poof* out of nowhere.


----------



## Alienfish

Boidoh said:


> As I said before, how can two people of the same sex have a child?



Getting inseminated with sperm? Also you don't really need to make a child if you don't want? lol


----------



## Boidoh

Dinomates said:


> Adoption. Besides is it really that important? I wouldn't mind if a child came *poof* out of nowhere.



But they didn't MAKE the child. In Tomodachi Life, the child is supposed to share attributes with the mother and father.


----------



## radical6

Boidoh said:


> As I said before, how can two people of the same sex have a child?



trans gay people?
but this game seems pretty fantasy-like. like you can do whatever you want. why wouldnt it be possible in a game where logic doesn't make sense? but anywaaaay 

i haven't watched much footage of the game but i hope you can edit your miis a bit more in the game. the options the 3ds gives you is kinda meh. i want more hair lol. i want to start working on creating my friends as miis though o:


----------



## Alienfish

Boidoh said:


> But they didn't MAKE the child. In Tomodachi Life, the child is supposed to share attributes with the mother and father.



game mechanics? lol


----------



## Cudon

tsundere said:


> trans gay people?
> but this game seems pretty fantasy-like. like you can do whatever you want. why wouldnt it be possible in a game where logic doesn't make sense? but anywaaaay
> 
> i haven't watched much footage of the game but i hope you can edit your miis a bit more in the game. the options the 3ds gives you is kinda meh. i want more hair lol. i want to start working on creating my friends as miis though o:


I know really. The customization is quite crap. What if my friend has bright red hair? Why can't I make a miis hair red?!


----------



## radical6

Dinomates said:


> I know really. The customization is quite crap. What if my friend has bright red hair? Why can't I make a miis hair red?!



the hairstyles are boring too.. they look so ugly. i hate them. and what if i want pink hair ): i hope they add some more customization in game because ehhh


----------



## Boidoh

They are limited to how the Miis are customized in the 3DS Mii Maker. Theres nothing they can do about that, unless Nintendo creates a firmware update for the 3DS to add more hairstyles and stuff for Miis.


----------



## RayOfHope

Boidoh said:


> Why should it include something that is illegal in most countries, not to mention immoral in most religions.



That argument doesn't hold up if we consider the countless amount of games with illegal or immoral content. Grand Theft Auto, for example. And the things you can do in a game like that are way worse than two gay Miis having a family-friendly relationship in a family-friendly game.
People who are offended by it could stay away from it, couldn't they? And even if they still wanted to play the game they don't _have_ to have gay Miis, right? I don't see the problem, then...


----------



## Boidoh

The difference is, GTA is rated M.


----------



## Alienfish

Wyndfyre said:


> That argument doesn't hold up if we consider the countless amount of games with illegal or immoral content. Grand Theft Auto, for example. And the things you can do in a game like that are way worse than two gay Miis having a family-friendly relationship in a family-friendly game.
> People who are offended by it could stay away from it, couldn't they? And even if they still wanted to play the game they don't _have_ to have gay Miis, right? I don't see the problem, then...


This. And yeah GTA is kind of violent and sexy so should suit it right.

Well they can't rate this M/18 but just because some countries have it illegal doesn't mean you need to respect something that disrespects you.


----------



## RayOfHope

Jun said:


> This. And yeah GTA is kind of violent and sexy so should suit it right.
> 
> Well they can't rate this M/18 but just because some countries have it illegal doesn't mean you need to respect something that disrespects you.



/fistbump XD



Boidoh said:


> The difference is, GTA is rated M.



Well, yeah, it's an adult game. It's not like same-sex relationships would make this an adult game.


----------



## Alienfish

^^ This. If it were same-sex in GTA people would be even more rage.


----------



## Jennifer

Jun said:


> Considering how little amount of games they actually bring here - and even less to the EU I would not be surprised. Sure you may be right about the protest reverse effect, but still even if it was intentional or not it got attention. They could always do a free DLC for it, maybe and release and while it was discovered 'late' I still think it was a bit lame to do what they did.



They already said it's something that can not be fixed through a patch (which is essentially what DLC is) because a lot of the game itself would have to be modified so whatever causes the game breaking doesn't happen. It's not a quick fix--it's an overhaul and at that point, they might as well make a new game. I don't recall it being discovered that late either--North America and Europe just made a bigger deal.

If you want to be upset with someone, be upset with Nintendo of Japan for not including it in the first place, but don't blame Nintendo of America and Europe for being nice enough to localize it. Nintendo still apologized as a whole and in general, while the relationships between 2 guys or 2 girls in Japan isn't that "controversial" as it can be here, it never goes further than that--Japan still has very traditional views on marriage overall. 

Anyway, any further arguing about all of this will get the topic locked--it's just turning into an argument of preferences versus talking about the game. 

--------------------------

To change the subject...

There's a lot of different hair dyes in the game at least--looking forward to that as many of the Miis I made look very similar at the moment. 

I hope they don't change too much to be honest. I'd like if they kept some of the cultural stuff in.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I don't think I'm gonna buy this one immediately since I'll be saving for SSB 3ds and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire but if I get some spare money I'll grab this one too since the game does look quite interesting. ^_^


----------



## Solar

So many important games are coming out in such a short period of time! Nintendo should work on spacing out there release schedule a bit lol! I hope to pick this one up as soon as I get some higher priority games bought first! I've already made some Miis on my Mii Maker!


----------



## Cadbberry

I know right, to many good games coming out, I have been saving up with a $50 Target card and $90 extra XD


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Cadbberry said:


> I know right, to many good games coming out, I have been saving up with a $50 Target card and $90 extra XD



Lucky you. That's enough to get 3 almost 4 brand new games. I'll just be bugging my mom till she agrees to get them all. XD


----------



## Gummysaur

If Nintendo included same-sex marriages, they'd get TONS of hell from homophobes. It's sad but true.


----------



## ACNiko

Gummysaur said:


> If Nintendo included same-sex marriages, they'd get TONS of hell from homophobes. It's sad but true.


If they didn't include same sex relationships for that reason, they are cowards. But I know you're right.


----------



## Jennifer

It's already been said why they didn't include it. Like I said though, please end any discussion involving this at this point. It really doesn't add to the discussion.


----------



## Hamusuta

Another cheesy American commercial lel:


----------



## kite

Oh gosh, that _is_ cheesy. The commercial seems a little boring compared to the Tomodachi Life Direct lol. 

The game would definitely grab more attention on tv if they used bits from the Direct, like the part where Bill is trying to talk to Iwata or something.


----------



## Cadbberry

Yeah that was bland, though the rapping part was kinda funny, cheesy but funny. Using more interesting features would make this game look a whole lot better.


----------



## Hamusuta

NEW TRAILER HOLALALAAAAAA:





its a European one yayay


----------



## Cudon

Hamusuta said:


> NEW TRAILER HOLALALAAAAAA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a European one yayay


Did I just see.. green and pink hair? o.o


----------



## radical6

why do the voices sound so bad


----------



## Skky

tsundere said:


> why do the voices sound so bad



Maybe this is why Miis don't usually talk.


----------



## Kaiaa

tsundere said:


> why do the voices sound so bad



Probably for comedy effect and so they wouldn't have to hire people to do the voice overs. I think it would be kind of cool for the miis to be able to use your voice. All they'd have to do is have you record certain sounds and sound combinations so your mii could talk!


----------



## radical6

Kaiaa said:


> Probably for comedy effect and so they wouldn't have to hire people to do the voice overs. I think it would be kind of cool for the miis to be able to use your voice. All they'd have to do is have you record certain sounds and sound combinations so your mii could talk!



i would prefer that much more..the voices make me cringe. like they sound more gibberish than animaleese in acnl omg.


----------



## kite

tsundere said:


> i would prefer that much more..the voices make me cringe. like they sound more gibberish than animaleese in acnl omg.



I'm not comfortable with the voices either, so I'd probably be playing on mute with some music or something.


----------



## Zeiro

yeah the voices make me cringe. it's not even cute or funny.


----------



## chillv

I actually like the voices. If they were to add a feature to use your own voice, I would like for it to be optional. Also, you can change pretty much everything about the voice if you find a certain voice annoying.


----------



## vintage-rabbit

im real excited for this game ah <3
as for the no same-sex marriage part, it doesn't really bother me that much that they didn't include it.  i agree that it would be nice to see it in the game, but i think it wont make a big difference if it isnt included.  just my opinion -- i respect those who _are and aren't_ heterosexual!!  also, i dont think its reasonable to bash people for their opinions on same-sex marriage.  i do, however, think it is okay to have a debate; not a full-on flame war.  respect eachother's opinions, it doesn't mean you have to _agree._

as for the voices, i love love LOVE the japanese.  
and then,
_we have the english._
its actually terrifying, it sounds robotic and sortof devilish imo.


----------



## Zeiro

vintage-rabbit said:


> its actually terrifying, it sounds robotic and sortof devilish imo.


it's like daft punk but worse


----------



## Hamusuta

seriously these things are getting cringier. like we all know these guys have 0 interest of anything thats happening. should of hired me nintendo.





- - - Post Merge - - -

AAND HE CALLED THE GAME TAMAGOTCHI LIFE OMFG GETTTTTT OUTTTTTT YOUU STUPID KIDSSSS


----------



## windfall

Platinum club nintendo members should check their emails! 



Spoiler











(image from reddit)


----------



## Boidoh

If anyone has a code, i am willing to offer TBT bells, ACNL bells, Pok?mon and ACNL items.


----------



## chillv

windfall said:


> Platinum club nintendo members should check their emails!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image from reddit)



I'm am so upset. I am platinum and registered New Leaf, yet I get no email!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boidoh said:


> If anyone has a code, i am willing to offer TBT bells, ACNL bells, Pok?mon and ACNL items.



Me too, except for Pokemon since I don't have that game.


----------



## Jennifer

I'm mostly jealous of the special ingame item. I hope it's something that can still be earned in normal gameplay :/


----------



## Kaiaa

I have platinum status and New Leaf registered too D= I wish all plat with New Leaf registered got the special demo!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

windfall said:


> Platinum club nintendo members should check their emails!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (image from reddit)



I'm Platinum and haven't received an email like that. Kinda upsetting.


----------



## Jennifer

Hopefully they are still sending them out :/


----------



## windfall

Someone on reddit got the email about an hour ago. They might still be sending them out?

Edit: thread is below, for anyone who cares: http://www.reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/25yz9w/tomodachi_life_early_access_special_demo_going/


----------



## Zigzag991

Welp, I'll be at Club Nintendo registering all these games I never bothered to register until now for the next 2 hours.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

windfall said:


> Someone on reddit got the email about an hour ago. They might still be sending them out?



Ah. They're probably still going out then.


----------



## windfall

Tom said:


> Ah. They're probably still going out then.



Yup, someone got it around 30 minutes ago near the bottom of the thread! 

There's still hope.


edit: someone posted some screenshots from the demo: http://imgur.com/a/tKFLn


----------



## Trent the Paladin

windfall said:


> Yup, someone got it around 30 minutes ago near the bottom of the thread!
> 
> There's still hope.
> 
> 
> edit: someone posted some screenshots from the demo: http://imgur.com/a/tKFLn





Spoiler







It's related, promise!



Excited to try the demo! I wonder who's Miis I'll import first.


----------



## Kaiaa

Tom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's related, promise!
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to try the demo! I wonder who's Miis I'll import first.


Oh did you get it?!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kaiaa said:


> Oh did you get it?!



Not yet. I'm just dreaming up combinations. If they leave me out I'll cry.


----------



## Improv

I hope I get one! D:


----------



## Kaiaa

Tom said:


> Not yet. I'm just dreaming up combinations. If they leave me out I'll cry.



Me too D= I will never forgive Nintendo....but then I'll buy the game so I guess it's a win-win for them.


----------



## chillv

Oh, so there is still hope


----------



## Chromie

Yes! I can play it finally!


----------



## Hamusuta

wow chromie ur so lucky ;(

pls post screenies 

and idk if im platinum or not but i do register every game i get... so... maybe? i havent gotten an email tho so probs not xD


----------



## Chromie

Hamusuta said:


> wow chromie ur so lucky ;(
> 
> pls post screenies
> 
> and idk if im platinum or not but i do register every game i get... so... maybe? i havent gotten an email tho so probs not xD



The email had mention something about registering Animal Crossing: New Leaf and well lets face it if you're on BT you probably have it. You can check your Club Nintendo account and see if you have Platinum status actually.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hamusuta said:


> wow chromie ur so lucky ;(
> 
> pls post screenies
> 
> and idk if im platinum or not but i do register every game i get... so... maybe? i havent gotten an email tho so probs not xD



Just log into Club Nintendo and look for a shield next to your name. Gold Shield = Gold Member ; Silverish Shield = Platinum Member


----------



## chillv

I still haven't recieved it *gives Club Nintendo the finger*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

How do we know if we got the demo? I'm platinum and never received an email for the demo.


----------



## chillv

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> How do we know if we got the demo? I'm platinum and never received an email for the demo.



Apparently, it's only being given to random people who are platinum and registered Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## Boidoh

Does it have limited uses?


----------



## Hajra

I registered acnl 3 times with a platinum member status no email yet


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Still clinging to hope that Nintendo loves me. Hope fading fast.


----------



## Boidoh

I registered ACNL twice. 
Nintendo appears to not have mutual love relations ships...


----------



## PurinPudding

I'm thinking they might release it on the eShop in the near future? Or hoping, at least. I just wanna play. ;~;


----------



## windfall

Boidoh said:


> Does it have limited uses?


Nope it's unlimited uses. Gameplay is fairly limited though (you only get 3 miis).


----------



## Boidoh

Darn, now I want it EVEN MORE, knowing that I will permanently have a limited edition demo.


----------



## Farobi

i got an email and i didn't really care that much of tomodachi life anymore so i cleared my inbox with it but now that everyone wants it i'm kinda regretting it.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Still clinging to hope that Nintendo loves me. Hope fading fast.


no one would love you



Farobi said:


> i got an email and i didn't really care that much of tomodachi life anymore so i cleared my inbox with it but now that everyone wants it i'm kinda regretting it.


please check ur trash or see if they can resend it omg !! ur so lucky aaah i want it so bad


----------



## Kaiaa

Farobi said:


> i got an email and i didn't really care that much of tomodachi life anymore so i cleared my inbox with it but now that everyone wants it i'm kinda regretting it.



Please check your trash!!! I will give you every tbt bell I have and 3 rare collectibles for it lol


----------



## Jennifer

Envying you, Farobi T___T

I want the special bonus item .__.

*offers pokeball + yellow candy to whoever doesn't want their demo*


----------



## Boidoh

If you buy Tomodachi Life, you get 2 demo codes to give away.


----------



## Kaiaa

I have been given a Tomodachi Life Demo Game code from Andelsky! (Thank you again my friend!) I will upload a few spoiler pictures so that we all can enjoy the demo together! I can say that I'm having a lot of fun with it already! 







Spoiler: Do NOT open if you don't like spoilers



A fun little note for when you get the game: Tomodachi Life lets you take screenshots of the top or bottom screen! Whichever you want to share! To Take a picture of the top all you have to do is click X, to take one of the bottom, click Y. I'm just letting you know this so you don't miss out on taking pictures of your mii creations (like I missed!)

During start up you get to name you Island. At Gallows suggestion, I named my island Kaisland Island. (Island will always be at the end of your island name fyi so think of a good name in advance!) After that you get to make your first mii. It functions much like the 3DS mii maker but you can also import a mii from you plaza to use! Easy stuff! You can customize your name and get this: Customize the pronunciation! Kaiaa for example, is pronounced "K-eye-uh" but if I leave it as Kaiaa, the game pronounces it as "Kay-uh". On the pronunciation page I put in the letters that make Kaiaa sound like Kaiaa instead of "Kayuh" =D (Hint for those of you with awkwardly pronounced names like me, put a space between syllables and the game should read it correctly. My pronunciation spelling of my name is "Kai uh" because "Kaiuh" is still read as Kayuh)






Tomodachi Life utilizes a Level Up system! To level up your islanders you do favors. Favors can be anything from helping a mii make a new friend, giving them food, changing their outfits, and a lot more others that are restricted in the Move-In version. Here I leveled myself from eating a Salad. Yum!










If you choose to give a phrase, you make up what you want the mii to say and when they say it! You can choose happy actions, angry actions, sad actions, worried actions, and random actions for the phrase. 





If you chose to give an item, you can choose from this list of items to give when they level up!





I chose to give Kaiaa  the Hula-dancing manual and later caught her dancing in her room! It was actually pretty funny!





Later on I created a second Mii! I don't have many screenshots of his adventures on my island but if you notice the background, you can change your mii's Room to different settings. Kaiaa is hanging out with Larry in his "Secret Base" treehouse themed room!









While hanging out with Larry, we dyed his hair. There are a LOT of hues to choose from. I wasn't brave enough to try any funky colors so we kept it the same. For those brave enough you will have a lot of fun!





That was just a short little sneak peak but I hope you enjoyed it anyway. Most of this stuff has been shown on youtube so check there for more information as well!



If you have any questions about the demo I would be glad to answer them!​


----------



## windfall

Boidoh said:


> If you buy Tomodachi Life, you get 2 demo codes to give away.


Thought that was just for the EU though? But if they do it for NA that's pretty cool too, it seems like a great way to advertise. I'm still on the fence on this game, personally. 


Source for EU: http://www.vooks.net/tomodachi-life-comes-with-demo-version-to-share-in-europe/



Kaiaa said:


> I have been given a Tomodachi Life Demo Game code from Andelsky! (Thank you again my friend!) I will upload a few spoiler pictures so that we all can enjoy the demo together! I can say that I'm having a lot of fun with it already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Do NOT open if you don't like spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> A fun little note for when you get the game: Tomodachi Life lets you take screenshots of the top or bottom screen! Whichever you want to share! To Take a picture of the top all you have to do is click X, to take one of the bottom, click Y. I'm just letting you know this so you don't miss out on taking pictures of your mii creations (like I missed!)
> 
> During start up you get to name you Island. At Gallows suggestion, I named my island Kaisland Island. (Island will always be at the end of your island name fyi so think of a good name in advance!) After that you get to make your first mii. It functions much like the 3DS mii maker but you can also import a mii from you plaza to use! Easy stuff! You can customize your name and get this: Customize the pronunciation! Kaiaa for example, is pronounced "K-eye-uh" but if I leave it as Kaiaa, the game pronounces it as "Kay-uh". On the pronunciation page I put in the letters that make Kaiaa sound like Kaiaa instead of "Kayuh" =D (Hint for those of you with awkwardly pronounced names like me, put a space between syllables and the game should read it correctly. My pronunciation spelling of my name is "Kai uh" because "Kaiuh" is still read as Kayuh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomodachi Life utilizes a Level Up system! To level up your islanders you do favors. Favors can be anything from helping a mii make a new friend, giving them food, changing their outfits, and a lot more others that are restricted in the Move-In version. Here I leveled myself from eating a Salad. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you choose to give a phrase, you make up what you want the mii to say and when they say it! You can choose happy actions, angry actions, sad actions, worried actions, and random actions for the phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you chose to give an item, you can choose from this list of items to give when they level up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chose to give Kaiaa  the Hula-dancing manual and later caught her dancing in her room! It was actually pretty funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on I created a second Mii! I don't have many screenshots of his adventures on my island but if you notice the background, you can change your mii's Room to different settings. Kaiaa is hanging out with Larry in his "Secret Base" treehouse themed room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While hanging out with Larry, we dyed his hair. There are a LOT of hues to choose from. I wasn't brave enough to try any funky colors so we kept it the same. For those brave enough you will have a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just a short little sneak peak but I hope you enjoyed it anyway. Most of this stuff has been shown on youtube so check there for more information as well!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any questions about the demo I would be glad to answer them!​



Looks great Kaiaa! Didn't know about the customizing the pronunciation thing. But my name is super common so I won't be having issues anyway haha.


----------



## Improv

Farobi said:


> i got an email and i didn't really care that much of tomodachi life anymore so i cleared my inbox with it but now that everyone wants it i'm kinda regretting it.



I THINK I DELETED MINE TOO I SAW AN EMAIL FROM NINTENDO BUT I JUST DELETED IT BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS A PROMOTION FOR WII U OR SOMETHING OMG


----------



## radical6

Swurve said:


> I THINK I DELETED MINE TOO I SAW AN EMAIL FROM NINTENDO BUT I JUST DELETED IT BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS A PROMOTION FOR WII U OR SOMETHING OMG



please check ur trash ):


----------



## Luna_Solara

Looking forward to this game coming out, it's the first time in awhile I've wanted a game at it's release


----------



## Kaiaa

*Meanwhile on Kaisland Island....*


Spoiler: Spoilers of Tomodachi Life









I imported a new Mii! Meet Princess Zelda:









For some strange reason, I know what it's like...









After sharing a little about herself, Zelda challenged me to a game of football! The game only lasts about 10-15 seconds depending on how fast you tap the lower screen. It reminds me of the Wario Ware mini games.





I won! I won lipstick  I knew I should have picked the big box!





Larry wasn't feeling too well when I went to visit him. I gave him some cold medicine which I received from Kaiaa earlier and that helped him right away! Any Mii with a cloud over their head is sick so be sure to take care of them!














Here are three of the 16, yes, 16 different personalities you Mii can have! The basic rule for personalities is that they fall into 1 of 4 categories, each of those categories has 4 sub categories for a total of 16. I don't know all of them but three of the categories are listed above. I'm guessing the last one is Lazy but I could be wrong. The sub categories my miis belong to are listed below the main category on the above pictures. 





Last but not least, for you collectors out there here is a list of how many collectibles you can get. Hint: There are a LOT.
*Collections:*
*Food:* 231 Types of food
*Clothes:*409 Types, 3,198 colors
*Hats:*152 Types, 1,076 colors
*Interiors:*102 Types
*Goods:*18 Types
*Treasure:*152 Types
*Special Foods:*48 Types


----------



## Jennifer

The game is so much fun <3 I'm really enjoying it.

For those with the demo, think of me for your extra Panda costume


----------



## LyraVale

I like these posts, thanks for doing them and keeping us in the loop! 

I got the impression though that once you create the mii's you just become a spectator and watch their lives. Is that not how it is? I mean do you affect their lives or play games with them??


----------



## Jennifer

You play games with them, give them gifts (it's kind of like taking care of a pet in a way), give them food, etc. You also give them advice.


----------



## chillv

Check email and still no demo, I will give anyone all my TBT bells for it.


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> You play games with them, give them gifts (it's kind of like taking care of a pet in a way), give them food, etc. You also give them advice.



Aw, I can't wait! Sounds like fun! 

Based on the LP's I've seen, I'm just a little worried that I'll be SUPER into it for a short while and then get over it or run out of things to do... :/


----------



## chillv

tsundere said:


> please check ur trash ):



Do you mean "TRANSPHOBIC TRASH"?!

(Do not take this as me trying to instigate anything, because I am not posting this with that intent)


----------



## Libra

Thanks for the pictures, Kaiaa! Much appreciated! <3



windfall said:


> I'm still on the fence on this game, personally.



Yeah, me too. I don't know; on the one hand, I think I'd like this. But on the other, I also think I'd get bored of this rather quickly. x_x


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dear diary, today I have given up on ever receiving a code from based Nintendo. Especially after based Sony sent me another Beta invite, I have lost more faith in blessed Miyamoto san.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

You know we ought to start collecting Miis, I'm sure there's a number of us here who wouldn't mind playing god with other users.


----------



## oath2order

Yeah

How do you add another user's mii again?


----------



## Cudon

oath2order said:


> Yeah
> 
> How do you add another user's mii again?


Qr code?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Yeah
> 
> How do you add another user's mii again?



QR Codes via the Mii Maker app. 






Please do not abuse me.


----------



## oath2order

i'll make you love jubs


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> i'll make you love jubs



Glad they removed the glitch. c:


----------



## oath2order

oh frig you're right damn.

I'll make you love Jen.

Or Kaiaa.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> oh frig you're right damn.
> 
> I'll make you love Jen.
> 
> Or Kaiaa.



Why not pair me with my pairing.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Why not pair me with my pairing.



who is your pairing then?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> who is your pairing then?



>trolly
>triver

hmmm.


----------



## Solaeus

I haven't read anything and seen anything (except for a few pics)
I want the game to be a suprise (I scrolled by everything super fast LOL)
Hope it doesn't disappoint :O


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> >trolly
> >triver
> 
> hmmm.



but river i dunno if she wants me to add her on it


----------



## Kaiaa

Spoiler: Just a Mii dream









I went to visit Larry and he was dreaming! I clicked on his dream bubble to see this strange dream ​



Lol and if anyone wants to add me to their game here is my Mii's QR Code:


----------



## Jennifer

oath2order said:


> oh frig you're right damn.
> 
> I'll make you love Jen.
> 
> Or Kaiaa.



I will kill you. :| That is why I haven't put up my QR Code.

Anyway, I finally put up images from playing for the last 36 hours--looking forward to putting up a smaller entry today


----------



## Kaiaa

Jennifer said:


> I will kill you. :| That is why I haven't put up my QR Code.
> 
> Anyway, I finally put up images from playing for the last 36 hours--looking forward to putting up a smaller entry today



How the hell do you always get to get early releases lol I wish Nintendo liked me that much


----------



## Jennifer

I don't always! This is only the second time I have. 

I don't really know either, but I'm happy they liked my writing enough to offer me them in the first place T~T


----------



## Kaiaa

Jennifer said:


> I don't always! This is only the second time I have.
> 
> I don't really know either, but I'm happy they liked my writing enough to offer me them in the first place T~T



That's really cool though lol I'm super jealous =p


----------



## Jennifer

Kaiaa said:


> That's really cool though lol I'm super jealous =p



Well, remember, you get Panda Costumes for free and I don't so


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> Anyway, I finally put up images from playing for the last 36 hours--looking forward to putting up a smaller entry today



Thanks for sharing this! So when you hit 50 move-in's, did you create or choose them, or does the game have random move-ins at some point? It seems like you don't really get to control too much what happens IG, which stresses me out cuz I'm a control freak!


----------



## Jennifer

LyraVale said:


> Thanks for sharing this! So when you hit 50 move-in's, did you create or choose them, or does the game have random move-ins at some point? It seems like you don't really get to control too much what happens IG, which stresses me out cuz I'm a control freak!



I created them. To be honest, they won't do most stuff without your approval in the terms of relationships besides making someone a Best Friend after they have been friends a while (and even then, some DO ask). 

The most they fully do without you is wander around and change their clothes out of stuff you've given them.


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> To be honest, they won't do most stuff without your approval



Hehe, I wonder what it says about me that this is a major selling point! XD


----------



## Hamusuta

Loved reading all your blog posts <3 Thanks for posting 
I doubt anyone will, but just in caseies here is my QR code. BTW I'll update the main post with everyones QR code (if u want to give it to me; you dont have to) kk?


----------



## jvgsjeff

I've started a new Tomodachi Life Blog too, although I'm not nearly as far into the game as Jennifer. The game has been making me laugh quite a bit so far.


----------



## Zanessa

//cries
I wish I could play..


----------



## Boccages

Jennifer said:


> I will kill you. :| That is why I haven't put up my QR Code.
> 
> Anyway, I finally put up images from playing for the last 36 hours--looking forward to putting up a smaller entry today


 Well I'm reading your Tomodachi Life blog now.


----------



## Zeiro

I don't want this game anymore tbh.


----------



## Jennifer

jvgsjeff said:


> I've started a new Tomodachi Life Blog too, although I'm not nearly as far into the game as Jennifer. The game has been making me laugh quite a bit so far.



Stuff unlocks pretty fast once you start creating more people  I kind of wish more items would go on sale in the shops throughout the day though. There's so few daily specials and I'd love to find nicer stuff. I would say that and just how "low" it feels the chance for a friend/relationship pop to show up are my biggest issues right now--I want my whole apartment to be friends already T~T

Reizo - Aww  How come?


----------



## Kildor

All hail the Virtual Boy.

I'm totally gonna buy this game. I ship myself with Reggie aha.


----------



## Jennifer

I really love the Concert Hall--it's so cute. This is like my new favorite:


----------



## Hamusuta

Jennifer said:


> I really love the Concert Hall--it's so cute. This is like my new favorite:



IS THAT JIGGLYPUFF SINGING BACK UP? LOL XD


----------



## aieatspeaches

*Who is getting Tomodachi Life?*

Hi! I just got the preorder for Tomodachi Life today, and I was wondering who else was planning on getting it. I wouldn't mind discussing the game as well!


----------



## LadyVivia

aieatspeaches said:


> Hi! I just got the preorder for Tomodachi Life today, and I was wondering who else was planning on getting it. I wouldn't mind discussing the game as well!



I want to know who is getting it as well. I don't find it really interesting, it kinda looks like Animal Crossing in my opinion.. I saw that commercial with the two girls and that fricken rapping part with the high pitched voice made me go upstairs and take a nap for 3 hours to escape that horrifying scene.


----------



## Jennifer

Hamusuta said:


> IS THAT JIGGLYPUFF SINGING BACK UP? LOL XD



YES. YES IT IS. I have Jigglypuff and Kirby in my game


----------



## Hamusuta

Jennifer said:


> YES. YES IT IS. I have Jigglypuff and Kirby in my game



I ship them together now. I HOPE THEY HAVE CHILDREN.


----------



## Cudon

Definitely not buying the game for myself. I can see myself getting bored of it in less than 10 hours. It's basically just Tamadochi with Miis.. Not too interesting


----------



## LyraVale

I'm not gonna pre-order, but I'll probably buy it once it's out.

Since so many of us are concerned that we'll get bored with the game, it would be great if the people with the demo can post in a couple of weeks if they're still into it or not.


----------



## Jennifer

Hamusuta said:


> I ship them together now. I HOPE THEY HAVE CHILDREN.



I've shipped them ever since Smash Brothers. I HOPE SO TOO.

Also in the Techno video we feature Tom on keyboard.


----------



## Kaiaa

LyraVale said:


> I'm not gonna pre-order, but I'll probably buy it once it's out.
> 
> Since so many of us are concerned that we'll get bored with the game, it would be great if the people with the demo can post in a couple of weeks if they're still into it or not.



The demo is very short, you only get to solve 5 problems for your mii and level them to level 3. However, I still like to get on and watch my Miis do wacky things. They dance, do yoga, nap, dream, talk with each other, play on the beach, talk to themselves, and hang out with each other in the demo. A lot of things are locked in the demo but it's still funny  When I get the game I will take it slow so that I don't get burned out on it. However, you can add up to 100 miis to your island so it will take a while to get bored when I'm taking care of and laughing at all the funny things they do!


----------



## Solar

IDK HOW MANY OF YOU MAY HAVE SEEN THIS BUT THIS MAKES ME WANT THE GAME 1000x MORE. THIS GAME IS JUST TOO AMAZING SO MUCH CONTENT, I MEAN I KNEW YOU COULD HAVE A BABY AND GET MARRIED BUT THERE IS SO MUCH MORE TOO IT THAN THAT IT SEEMS


----------



## Kaiaa

Benmjy said:


> IDK HOW MANY OF YOU MAY HAVE SEEN THIS BUT THIS MAKES ME WANT THE GAME 1000x MORE. THIS GAME IS JUST TOO AMAZING SO MUCH CONTENT, I MEAN I KNEW YOU COULD HAVE A BABY AND GET MARRIED BUT THERE IS SO MUCH MORE TOO IT THAN THAT IT SEEMS


Oh wow! I didn't know you could go so into depth with raising your kid! This make me even more happy because I have a lot of couples to pair up^^


----------



## Cadbberry

This leads to so much shipping, I mean love~ true love :3 I can't wait to see what happens. Only 11 more days!!!


----------



## LyraVale

Ooh, so you could put your crush in the game and see if they end up with your mii! lol that would suck if they end up with someone else though. 

The babies seem to grow up fast, I wonder what happens to the parents! They just stay the same age, and then you just end up with some couple that's everyone's great great great great great grandparents? Bahaha, ok, I'm in.


----------



## Cudon

LyraVale said:


> Ooh, so you could put your crush in the game and see if they end up with your mii! lol that would suck if they end up with someone else though.
> 
> The babies seem to grow up fast, I wonder what happens to the parents! They just stay the same age, and then you just end up with some couple that's everyone's great great great great great grandparents? Bahaha, ok, I'm in.


You can just create you and your crush  before other mii's and ship em before there's competition xD Also yeah gotta wonder aswell.. Do the mii's die? 

I really dunno whether to buy this or not o,o Looks so nice but at the same time what if i get bored? ;n;


----------



## Mr Coffee

I really like this game.Im gonna ask my dad soon if i could buy the game.I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I'm so excited I pre ordered Tomodachi Life through Amazon with 2 day Shipping and its expected delivery is June 6th on its official release date. (Thank god for such a kind friend to give me a free $50 Amazon gift card).


----------



## nintendofan85

So excited for this!


----------



## Cadbberry

Dinomates said:


> You can just create you and your crush  before other mii's and ship em before there's competition xD Also yeah gotta wonder aswell.. Do the mii's die?
> 
> I really dunno whether to buy this or not o,o Looks so nice but at the same time what if i get bored? ;n;


If you get bored it is unlike animal crossing where everything ages it just stands still if you dont play. Or if you get bored make more miis~~~


----------



## Capella

I didn't even know what this was 
It seems interesting though


----------



## Cadbberry

Jupiter said:


> I didn't even know what this was
> It seems interesting though


Glad you found it~ It looks like a lota fun~ <3


----------



## Crobatman45

I already asked for it for my end-of-school-year present.
My dad said he'd talk to my mom about it.


----------



## MistyBlue

This is gonna be the best end of exams gift to myself, ever since I heard about it last year i've been hoping it would be localised :3 Along with Sims 4 in the fall is gonna make for a good year of games


----------



## Vinathi

I'm really excited ~
I'm tempted to buy it on release day, but it's the week before finals. >_<


----------



## Pearls

This looks good and the bet part about it... It's released a day after my birthday


----------



## Cadbberry

XD Awesome! Happy almost birthday!


----------



## LeilaChan

Look at my signature! I'm so excited for this game I even started a tumblr so I could help others out and stuff


----------



## Griffin

I also preordered this game from Amazon. Can't wait to ship my dumb OCs in Mii form and dye their hair the right colors


----------



## Crobatman45

Update: I WILL get this game.
Most likely not day one, though.


----------



## chillv

Good news guys, Nintendo replied to my email and said that the demo will be available to everyone once the game is released.


----------



## Kaiaa

chillv said:


> Good news guys, Nintendo replied to my email and said that the demo will be available to everyone once the game is released.



Oh that's great news! Did they say if the demo gives out the panda costume as well?


----------



## LyraVale

chillv said:


> Good news guys, Nintendo replied to my email and said that the demo will be available to everyone once the game is released.



I guess that's nice of them.  It would be nice to try it now though, so we can just buy it when it's available...why make people wait to try it?


----------



## Cadbberry

I wish I knew there was going to be a demo for some platinum members, I would have gotten more points and hoped  I am totally getting it day 1


----------



## Solar

chillv said:


> Good news guys, Nintendo replied to my email and said that the demo will be available to everyone once the game is released.



That's refreshing how they actually replied to your email instead of just sending the generic "we know as much as you do!" email!


----------



## chillv

Kaiaa said:


> Oh that's great news! Did they say if the demo gives out the panda costume as well?



The actual physical game comes with two codes for the move in edition, which has the panda suits. So, you could redeem one of them and then get your two panda suits. However, a standard demo will available to everyone, but it doesn't have any panda suits unfortunately.

This is exactly what they said 

"While I can understand your disappointment at not being selected for this recent promotion, I wanted to let you know that the Move-In demo will also be available upon purchase of the full version of the game.
*
. The Move-In demo will also include the two Panda Suit bonus items.
*
. Digital copies of the game will have the download code on the Nintendo eShop receipt. Physical versions will have two codes included in the packaging.
*
. Save data from the Move-In demo (including characters and the Panda Suit bonus items) will transfer to the full version.
*
Additionally, a standard game demo will be available in the Nintendo eShop after Tomodachi Life is released."

Btw, I believe there are panda suits in the actual game, but they are black and white (standard color).


----------



## LyraVale

What's the panda suit? Can someone please explain why this item is significant?


----------



## Cadbberry

LyraVale said:


> What's the panda suit? Can someone please explain why this item is significant?


It is a panda costume


----------



## LyraVale

Oh. Thanks.


----------



## Cadbberry

Yup, I was like sooooo helpful  (I am kidding)


----------



## LyraVale

lol I just thought it was something special, cuz they make it sound like they're really giving you something spectacular there. XD


----------



## Cadbberry

My guess is most people want cool clothes to start the game off with


----------



## Libra

chillv said:


> Good news guys, Nintendo replied to my email and said that the demo will be available to everyone once the game is released.



Wonderful! The demo will hopefully help me decide whether or not to get this game. On the one hand, it's so different that part of me goes "Want!", but on the other, I have the feeling I might get bored of it very quickly. So the demo should give me at least some idea of what the game is like if I play it myself.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am super excited only 9 days left


----------



## Crobatman45

SO CLOSE to being able to preorder.


----------



## Boidoh

Hello,
*
Thank you for contacting us. I apologize for the delay in our response. For a variety of reasons, we're experiencing a higher volume of emails.
*
I can appreciate your interest in the Tomodachi Life Move-In demo and I will make sure the appropriate departments at Nintendo are aware of your position.
*
On May 19, 2014 several Club Nintendo members received an early download code for the demo. Winners were randomly chosen from a pool of members who achieved Platinum Status for the current Club Nintendo year, as well as registered a copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
*
While I can understand your disappointment at not being selected for this recent promotion, I wanted to let you know that the Move-In demo will also be available upon purchase of the full version of the game.
*
. The Move-In demo will also include the two Panda Suit bonus items.
*
. Digital copies of the game will have the download code on the Nintendo eShop receipt. Physical versions will have two codes included in the packaging.
*
. Sav


----------



## Cudon

Pre ordered <u< This better be worth my cash


----------



## Cadbberry

Dinomates said:


> Pre ordered <u< This better be worth my cash


It will be :3


----------



## MistyBlue

The only thing to decide now is whether to download it or get a physical copy? ugh it took me so long to decide with New Leaf..


----------



## Pearls

All I need to do is ask my auntie to buy me it for my birthday which is 1 day before the release date  (How convenient)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Whoo I got ahold of a demo.


----------



## Swiftstream

Tom said:


> Whoo I got ahold of a demo.



Lucky ;-;

I'm literally counting down the days on my calender to get it.

A week more to go


----------



## Cadbberry

I don't need a demo, I just need the physical game :3


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Whoo I got ahold of a demo.


give it to me


----------



## DJStarstryker

I didn't want this game for the longest time. It just looked really weird. But I don't know. All of a sudden the hype hit me pretty hard today. I noticed GameXplain and The Bit Block got some early copies and have been putting up video journals on YouTube. It somehow looks kinda fun. Despite being a platinum member, Nintendo never sent me a code for the demo. I guess I'll have to wait and see if they end up putting a regular demo up. I think I need to try it myself to decide if I want to buy it or not.


----------



## Improv

Finally pre-ordered the game!!


----------



## LyraVale

I'm gonna stop watching the LP's, because it seems like it's gonna ruin the game. I mean I think I'll be playing and I'll see something cool in the game, and it'll be ruined cuz I already saw it in someone else's game. Did that make sense? >.< IDK if I explained that well.

I just mean like the dreams, like the hide and seek one, I've seen it in 3 or 4 different LP's... :c


----------



## cIementine

_I really want to get this and Pokemon X/Y to take my mind off ACNL because it's all I play and I need a variety. May get Art Academy (3DS version) as well because I completed the original one.
It seems so fun!_


----------



## Mayor N

I'm so excited about this game! I've always thought that the Miis didn't get to do enough since their debut. I like how they can have their own relationships and get married and have a kid.  

I started making more Miis to put in my island once I get the game, but it's been a little difficult to think of Miis to add. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Swiftstream

Mayor N said:


> I'm so excited about this game! I've always thought that the Miis didn't get to do enough since their debut. I like how they can have their own relationships and get married and have a kid.
> 
> I started making more Miis to put in my island once I get the game, but it's been a little difficult to think of Miis to add. Anyone have any suggestions?



Celebrities, your friends, family, yourself, your neighbours (haha), your classmates, your employers, etc. 
Also characters from your fav tv show

I AM SO EXCITED ^^


----------



## LyraVale

Mayor N said:


> I'm so excited about this game! I've always thought that the Miis didn't get to do enough since their debut. I like how they can have their own relationships and get married and have a kid.
> 
> I started making more Miis to put in my island once I get the game, but it's been a little difficult to think of Miis to add. Anyone have any suggestions?



There's a bunch of videos of mii's and their qr codes on youtube. Seems like a good place to start.


----------



## Mayor N

Ok! Thanks! You can have 100 Miis, right? 

Does anyone know if you can delete a Mii off of your island if you decide that you don't want them anymore?


----------



## Jennifer

You can remove Miis from your island.



LyraVale said:


> I'm gonna stop watching the LP's, because it seems like it's gonna ruin the game. I mean I think I'll be playing and I'll see something cool in the game, and it'll be ruined cuz I already saw it in someone else's game. Did that make sense? >.< IDK if I explained that well.
> 
> I just mean like the dreams, like the hide and seek one, I've seen it in 3 or 4 different LP's... :c



It shouldn't ruin it for you. I watched many Let's Plays before getting mine (And I've been uploading so many videos...) and it's a much different feeling from seeing your own Miis do and say these things.


----------



## Pearls

Mayor N said:


> I'm so excited about this game! I've always thought that the Miis didn't get to do enough since their debut. I like how they can have their own relationships and get married and have a kid.
> 
> I started making more Miis to put in my island once I get the game, but it's been a little difficult to think of Miis to add. Anyone have any suggestions?



Omg they can have kids? This game is so awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

What should I call my island? Can someone help me come up with ideas?


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I've preordered!  Hopefully Amazon will ship early so I get it a day or two before Friday... 

I've got no idea what I'm going to call me island either, Joan. I guess I could use Tsu- so it fits in with my AC:NL town, so it'd be Tsuland... meh.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

My QR Mii XD


----------



## Hamusuta

Yuki Nagato said:


> My QR Mii XD



Added


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I don't know if I should get it. I saw the trailer and some other stuff, I can't decide... =/
Any arguments to convice me people? xD


----------



## Farobi

ItachiKouyou said:


> I don't know if I should get it. I saw the trailer and some other stuff, I can't decide... =/
> Any arguments to convice me people? xD



Me too. I'm 50-50 right now.

I think there should be a separate thread with all Mii QR codes of the members of tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

I think this game will be a much more interactive and fun version of the Sims series. I loved the sims and still have 1st PC version and Sims 3 pets on 3DS so I hope this game will be more fun


----------



## DJStarstryker

GAH. I did it, guys. After a few days of Tomodachi Life sitting in my Amazon cart, I hit the button. It's pre-ordered. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS. Oh well. It'll probably be fun.


----------



## Cudon

DJStarstryker said:


> GAH. I did it, guys. After a few days of Tomodachi Life sitting in my Amazon cart, I hit the button. It's pre-ordered. I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS. Oh well. It'll probably be fun.


TIME TO PRAY IT'S WORTH THE CASH.


----------



## Hamusuta

Farobi said:


> I think there should be a separate thread with all Mii QR codes of the members of tbt



I did actually think about this, but i didn't want to anger mods and stuff by making a new thread. I'll do it anyway, the worst thing that could happen is that it gets locked lel


----------



## Pearls

I think I might call my island either Tortimer Island or New Moon Island. Which one?


----------



## TheWonky

Question- Whats so cool about Tomodachi life? I don't really know what it is.


----------



## Kaiaa

Hamusuta said:


> I did actually think about this, but i didn't want to anger mods and stuff by making a new thread. I'll do it anyway, the worst thing that could happen is that it gets locked lel



Nah we wouldn't get mad about that, I honestly think it's a great idea! I stickied it for everyone because it's like a directory, except with miis 



GoldieJoan said:


> I think I might call my island either Tortimer Island or New Moon Island. Which one?



New Moon Island sounds really pretty!


----------



## Libra

ItachiKouyou said:


> I don't know if I should get it. I saw the trailer and some other stuff, I can't decide... =/
> Any arguments to convice me people? xD



Same here. I'm going to wait for the demo and see what it's like to play it myself. I watched some LP's, but it's not the same, you know? That being said; I have a feeling I'd get bored quite fast of this game. Not that it won't be any fun, just that's it not really my kind of game, I guess.


----------



## n64king

I flat out said no, until I got the special Club Nintendo presale demo thing. Their trailers and stuff make it seem like there's no way anyone over the age of 15 would be interested but it actually feels like anyone can play it. It's really goofy and not as lame and childish as I was expecting. But I'm still like 80-20 cause I'm still like how long does this game even last, and how easy is it? The demo seemed like its easy but can last forever like a Sims game. Which is fine by me. But still some doubt in my mind cause it's a new IP haha I always have some doubt


----------



## Bulbadragon

I want this game, but I'm kind of frustrated that they didn't include same-sex marriage. I understand it's a "kid's" game and that some people don't want their kids knowing about that (for whatever reason) and that's why they didn't include it, because they would lose business. I seriously doubt the entire reason was because it was too late to add it, honestly. They even patched a glitch in the Japanese version allowing same-sex marriage (though I do understand it's a whole different culture there). I'll probably still get the game, but I am disappointed in Nintendo.


----------



## radical6

Bulbadragon said:


> I want this game, but I'm kind of frustrated that they didn't include same-sex marriage. I understand it's a "kid's" game and that some people don't want their kids knowing about that (for whatever reason) and that's why they didn't include it, because they would lose business. I seriously doubt the entire reason was because it was too late to add it, honestly. They even patched a glitch in the Japanese version allowing same-sex marriage (though I do understand it's a whole different culture there). I'll probably still get the game, but I am disappointed in Nintendo.



the glitch ended up breaking the games for people, so thats why they fixed it
i feel you though. hopefully they add it in the next game (if there is a next game)
ill probably just make my gay sims marry or w/e by just putting them in the diff gender cuz their face can still look the same. idk if clothes are locked for gender tho


----------



## LyraVale

tsundere said:


> by just putting them in the diff gender cuz their face can still look the same. idk if clothes are locked for gender tho



I get what you're saying, and that's a pretty good idea! I think there is a lot of customization options to masculinize a female mii, and vice versa...to whatever degree. So you could, for example, have a masculine "female" mii marry a male mii--and you'd be able to consider it a male/male marriage. I mean if you made it somehow clear that the masculine "female" mii is actually a man (through name, clothes, etc).

I agree it would be nice if you didn't have to do that in this day and age, but games have all kinds of limits, and in most cases it can be viewed as another creative challenge to play around with.


----------



## Elise

Am I the only one glad that the glitch got fixed?

I totally think that the game should include same sex relationships and marriage BUT I would like to be able to choose whether each of my individual miis are homosexual or not. From what I gather, they fall in love of their own free will in this version of the game. I hope this doesn't sound homophobic because I am not at all, but I would find it really weird if my miis which I've based on myself and my friends and family just got into same sex relationships at random when most of them are straight.

Maybe they just couldn't or didn't think to put in such a feature where you give your miis a sexuality and made them all straight by default to cater to most of the population.


----------



## LyraVale

Elise said:


> Am I the only one glad that the glitch got fixed?
> 
> I totally think that the game should include same sex relationships and marriage BUT I would like to be able to choose whether each of my individual miis are homosexual or not. From what I gather, they fall in love of their own free will in this version of the game. I hope this doesn't sound homophobic because I am not at all, but I would find it really weird if my miis which I've based on myself and my friends and family just got into same sex relationships at random when most of them are straight.
> 
> Maybe they just couldn't or didn't think to put in such a feature where you give your miis a sexuality and made them all straight by default to cater to most of the population.



The marriages seem are totally asexual anyway...I mean, they have little miracle babies obviously lol. I can see that giving them any sexuality would have changed the "family game" aspect of it. So really, they don't even have specific genders if you think of it that way, much less sexual preferences.


----------



## radical6

LyraVale said:


> I get what you're saying, and that's a pretty good idea! I think there is a lot of customization options to masculinize a female mii, and vice versa...to whatever degree. So you could, for example, have a masculine "female" mii marry a male mii--and you'd be able to consider it a male/male marriage. I mean if you made it somehow clear that the masculine "female" mii is actually a man (through name, clothes, etc).
> 
> I agree it would be nice if you didn't have to do that in this day and age, but games have all kinds of limits, and in most cases it can be viewed as another creative challenge to play around with.



ill probably just make my mii a dude because i dont care about being a girl or a dude so. and id rather have my mii date girls anyway. i honestly think this game probably couldve gone without gender (so any mii can marry anyone regardless of gender) because i dont really see the difference between a male mii and a female mii because they seem to be able to do the same things? and like you said babies just randomly pop out of no where so yeah


----------



## chillv

You guys already know how I feel about this, so I'm not going to say anything. Especially since tsundere is here.


----------



## DJStarstryker

n64king said:


> I flat out said no, until I got the special Club Nintendo presale demo thing. Their trailers and stuff make it seem like there's no way anyone over the age of 15 would be interested but it actually feels like anyone can play it. It's really goofy and not as lame and childish as I was expecting. But I'm still like 80-20 cause I'm still like how long does this game even last, and how easy is it? The demo seemed like its easy but can last forever like a Sims game. Which is fine by me. But still some doubt in my mind cause it's a new IP haha I always have some doubt



I personally look at it this way. Tomodachi Life costs about the same as going to see movies at the theater a few times. I'll probably get more than 3-4 hours of fun out of it. Therefore, it's worth it. 



Bulbadragon said:


> I want this game, but I'm kind of frustrated that they didn't include same-sex marriage. I understand it's a "kid's" game and that some people don't want their kids knowing about that (for whatever reason) and that's why they didn't include it, because they would lose business. I seriously doubt the entire reason was because it was too late to add it, honestly. They even patched a glitch in the Japanese version allowing same-sex marriage (though I do understand it's a whole different culture there). I'll probably still get the game, but I am disappointed in Nintendo.



As someone who lives in Japan (I buy US versions of games that are released in English because my Japanese reading ability is still meh), that's not the problem at all. They fixed it because it was a game breaking bug. They didn't fix it because of homosexuality reasons. Yes, gay marriage is not legal in Japan yet, but at the same time, no one cares if you're gay. I mean, they sell yaoi (M/M) manga at pretty much every single book store. It's super easy to find books, manga, video games, anime, etc exploring other sexualities. And it's not even sold at "adult" stores. It's everywhere.

Why did Nintendo not make it an option? Probably the same reason many games don't include it if there's a dating element. We live in a very heteronormative world. That's seen as "the default". They probably didn't even think about it, or think that people would be interested.

Tomodachi Life was also not marketed as a kids' game in Japan. It was marketed for all ages. Just like Animal Crossing New Leaf was.


----------



## Farobi

Kaiaa said:


> Nah we wouldn't get mad about that, I honestly think it's a great idea! I stickied it for everyone because it's like a directory, except with miis



ty kaiaa <3 even though i probably wont even get the game woops


----------



## LyraVale

DJStarstryker said:


> I personally look at it this way. Tomodachi Life costs about the same as going to see movies at the theater a few times. I'll probably get more than 3-4 hours of fun out of it. Therefore, it's worth it.



Hehe, I'm gonna use this as an excuse to get ALL the games from now on! Thanks! ;D I always use restaurants as an excuse. You can easily drop $30-$40 on one meal for 2 people...and that's food that comes and goes, whereas you can have the game for years.


----------



## Swiftstream

I'm SO SO EXCITED

literally I've been running around, waiting for time to pass by. 

But i've wanted this game ever since some japanese youtubers posted videos of it way earlier in the year.

3 more days until it comes out!!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

LyraVale said:


> Hehe, I'm gonna use this as an excuse to get ALL the games from now on! Thanks! ;D I always use restaurants as an excuse. You can easily drop $30-$40 on one meal for 2 people...and that's food that comes and goes, whereas you can have the game for years.



Hey, I'm a gamer. I use this excuse ALL the time.  But yeah, I don't really go out to eat much for that reason. It costs so much. I like cooking and I can make food cheaper at home. I'd rather save that $30-$40 for a video game.

I probably won't get the game until maybe Friday next week or early the week after because of the fact that I ordered it online and I don't live in the US. I have to keep forcing myself to not watch anymore Let's Play videos. I don't want to see all of the scenes before I get the game. It'll make it less funny when I see it.


----------



## matt

The game has no free movement whatsoever and consists of mainly entering details and menu pressing.
I'm getting it anyway


----------



## Crobatman45

4 DAYS REMAIN.


----------



## Hamusuta

GUYS 1 DAY REMAINING OAIFMAPSOUDFASOPUDHGPSOADHUGPZSO;NPSUDFINVPSDFUIN


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

OMG my copy already shipped from Amazon and should get here tomorrow. O_O


----------



## cIementine

_When does it come out in the UK? c:_


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Avalon said:


> _When does it come out in the UK? c:_



Tomorrow.


I shall be royally peeved if my copy doesn't get here.


----------



## Improv

Downloading the game in less than 12 hours!


----------



## Meggotropolis

I got my hands on a copy yesterday if anyone has any questions!


----------



## Solar

Downloading tonight!!!! So excited!!


----------



## Boidoh

Would anyone mind giving me on of the two free demo codes you get with the game?


----------



## Swiftstream

literally SO. EXCITED!!


----------



## Kaiaa

If the NA version comes with codes I will give a couple away as well 
Also don't forget to add your QR codes to our new QR Mii list so that we can laugh at all our miis together =p


----------



## Improv

aaah 3 hours till download!  I'm getting more excited by the minute haha.


----------



## Solar

I might give away 1 code!! I'm pretty sure the NA game comes with it!!


----------



## Swiftstream

Kaiaa said:


> If the NA version comes with codes I will give a couple away as well
> Also don't forget to add your QR codes to our new QR Mii list so that we can laugh at all our miis together =p


Wait wheres the QR mii list?


----------



## Kaiaa

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Mii-QR-Code-Dictionary!-For-Tomodachi-Life-★
It's a Mii Directory for anyone to add their Miis to for others to use in Tomodachi Life!


----------



## Mario.

Benmjy said:


> I might give away 1 code!! I'm pretty sure the NA game comes with it!!



Could i have one


----------



## Vinathi

I'm kind of hesitating about getting it now. Not sure if I'll get bored of it quickly because I'm pretty bored of ACNL. Plus, I also need to pick up a $10 eShop card lol
Hopefully it'll be worth the money ;_;


----------



## Solar

Mario. said:


> Could i have one



Sure  I'll PM you when I get it.



Vinathi said:


> I'm kind of hesitating about getting it now. Not sure if I'll get bored of it quickly because I'm pretty bored of ACNL. Plus, I also need to pick up a $10 eShop card lol
> Hopefully it'll be worth the money ;_;



Maybe someone would be willing to give you a Demo code to try it out!!


----------



## Mario.

Benmjy said:


> Sure  I'll PM you when I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone would be willing to give you a Demo code to try it out!!



Thanks


----------



## Jake

This game comes out tomorrow for me.
I'm insure if I'll be getting it on release though. If i can find it for a good price then I'll probably buy it


----------



## Vinathi

Benmjy said:


> Maybe someone would be willing to give you a Demo code to try it out!!



I'll probably get it anyways, since I still have $25 in the eShop. I've been interested in the game since it came out in Japan. It's either that or Phoenix Wright lmao. i think nintendo will also release the normal demo, so i'll probably try that out ^^


----------



## Jake

Ok I found it for like $12 cheaper I might end up getting it tomorrow if I have time


----------



## Improv

It is on the eshop!  I'm downloading!


----------



## Solar

downloading now!!!


----------



## DarkOnyx

So excited to get it tomorrow.^_^


----------



## Nymeri

Got it in the mail this morning. But Orange is the New Black season 2 came out today too, kinda torn between what to spend my day on xD I think I'll just watch oitnb and play it after. Cant't wait to try it


----------



## CrankyCupcake

After playing for 2-3 hours, I managed to unlock a lot of buildings on the island. It's fun! Here are a few screencaps. 




Top right: L (Death Note) presents the news. Bottom right: Chihaya (Chihayafuru) had a dream in which Professor Layton trapped Stein (Soul Eater) and her in bubbles! Bottom left: Teppei (Kuroko no Basuke) after I helped him with a problem. Top left: Rankings of my islanders. Stein, L, Teppei and Hyuga in the top 4. I have other miis I will populate my island with later, mostly more characters from anime and games that I like. My mii is in the game as well. She had a fight with Stein. Household appliances and dirty socks went flying! But we made up later and we're friends again.


----------



## Libra

chillv said:


> The actual physical game comes with two codes for the move in edition, which has the panda suits. So, you could redeem one of them and then get your two panda suits. However, a standard demo will available to everyone, but it doesn't have any panda suits unfortunately.
> 
> This is exactly what they said
> 
> "While I can understand your disappointment at not being selected for this recent promotion, I wanted to let you know that the Move-In demo will also be available upon purchase of the full version of the game.
> *
> . The Move-In demo will also include the two Panda Suit bonus items.
> *
> . Digital copies of the game will have the download code on the Nintendo eShop receipt. Physical versions will have two codes included in the packaging.
> *
> . Save data from the Move-In demo (including characters and the Panda Suit bonus items) will transfer to the full version.
> *
> Additionally, a standard game demo will be available in the Nintendo eShop after Tomodachi Life is released."
> 
> Btw, I believe there are panda suits in the actual game, but they are black and white (standard color).



I found the game in the eShop, but no sign of this standard game demo yet. Guess we'll have to wait, eh?


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone have a good mii QR code for Sasuke Uchiha?


----------



## Boidoh

Does anyone have a demo code I could have? I'm unsure if I should buy this or not...


----------



## Farobi

Boidoh said:


> Does anyone have a demo code I could have? I'm unsure if I should buy this or not...



I'm feeling the same mate. If anyone's got one, i can return the favor and give away my codes as well (if i decide to purchase it).


----------



## matt

How do get streetpass and spotless functionalities?


----------



## Boidoh

From the videos I've seen StreetPass is from some location on the island.


----------



## Cadbberry

I have to bike down to walmart to go get the game, should I do that now or wait an hour.... it is only 7:26 am here. Walmart is only a 10-15 minute bike ride away though... hmmmm


----------



## Boidoh

Do it now!

Also, if you set your Mii to 'kid' will you be able to marry and stuff?


----------



## Farobi

Cadbberry said:


> I have to bike down to walmart to go get the game, should I do that now or wait an hour.... it is only 7:26 am here. Walmart is only a 10-15 minute bike ride away though... hmmmm



Do it! Cycling early in the morning is fun. Getting a brand new game is even more fun. The experience will be cool


----------



## Cadbberry

Boidoh said:


> Do it now!
> 
> Also, if you set your Mii to 'kid' will you be able to marry and stuff?


I don't think you can set them to kid, you can only have kids


----------



## Boidoh

There is a kid and grown-up option when making Miis.


----------



## Cadbberry

Boidoh said:


> There is a kid and grown-up option when making Miis.


hmmmm didn't know that, then you prob cant get married


----------



## Snow

I am so bummed there is no demo in the e-shop! Does anyone have an extra demo code left? I'm too on the fence about this to want to buy it without trying it first.

Thanks, got a code!! Off to download!!


----------



## Boidoh

Same here. I need to feel the game first.


----------



## Cadbberry

uggghhhh I wanna go get the game  but my bed is to warm and cuddley.


----------



## Boidoh

Think of it like this, when you have the game you can stay in bed with it all day.


----------



## Cadbberry

Boidoh said:


> Think of it like this, when you have the game you can stay in bed with it all day.



I can't find the bike lock, stupid messy garage. I will find a way, I really want this game and hate download games, they always seem to find a way to get corrupted


----------



## Cudon

Now I only gotta wait a week for tomodachi to ship uwu


----------



## Kildor

Guys I have doubts of buying the game, so mind if I asked questions?

•Was the game better than you expected? Or way lesser?
•Is it actually good?
•Do you think I or other people will love the game as much as you do?

Also if anyone has a spare demo code to giveaway, that'd be great.


----------



## Meggotropolis

-The game is just as good as I expected. Maybe a little better.

-It's really fun and random, but gets repetitive after a few hours of playing it. It seems like it's meant to be played in short bursts.

-I'm not sure how anyone WOULDN'T like this game. It's hilarious to see your friends/family/celebrities being put in exceedingly silly situations. It's really cute....plus if you are big on item collecting you'll definitely get your fix with this game.


----------



## cIementine

_I'm getting this later today, I think. So excited!_


----------



## Boidoh

If you get it would you mind giving me on of your demo codes?


----------



## matt

Oathtoorder got to know kaiaa. Wasn't sure what the surname or birthday was


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Oh wow this is amazing.. Love it already! Can't wait to get deeper into the game.


----------



## Coni

Aw man, I wont be buying the game until I get paid this month T_T 

Anyone has a spare demo code to share the love with me? D:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

So my game said out for delivery today and I've waited all day for the mail. The mail truck just came and there was no package in my mailbox... I am concerned now...


----------



## Yui Z

I'm thinking of buying this... Is it worth it? I mean, it looks pretty good and similar to sims ~ If there's lots of interaction with the characters (so not just watching them), then it seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Cadbberry

You know I had to bike to my local GameStop. I get to GameStop and ask them for the game and the guy behind the counter takes 5 minutes to check in the little stock room they have, note there is a rambunctious family of 5 little boys and one mother waiting at check out,  and then brings out two copies of the game. Scans one of them and starts typing on his computer and finally tells me, "Sorry we don't have any copies right now." I question him and he says we only got two copies and they were preorder. After a minute of talking he says the store will be getting ONE more copy tomorrow. So I am getting a little peeved so I ask him to watch my bike while I run over to Walmart across the way. I go back to the electronic department and there are two ladies working there. One at check who is busy and another helping a lady find something. I stand there waiting while she helps another girl and then when she finishes she just walks away from me. I finally get her attention and she walks over to the case of 3DS games. I tell her the game isn't in the case and she just says "Oh, ok" and walks away again. I ask her if she could check if it was just a received game and she just walks over to the computers. She starts typing on one then the other woman who is working the electronic section register gets interested. NO the best part one of the computers is moving slowly so then they move over to a second computer. Finally the first one loads and all she tells me "We are out online and never got our shipment." ARE YOU KIDDING ME! Both stores can't figure out how to get games shipped to them, just really. I am so upset right now, I have had hype over this game for a year, ever since I saw a Japanese play-through i hoped it would get localized. I am just a little dumbfounded how to big name stores can't figure out how to get a shipment. Sorry about the rant but I am a just mad, I almost got it by 3 cars and didn't get the game. Just an are you serious moment...


----------



## Kildor

Cadbberry said:


> You know I had to bike to my local GameStop. I get to GameStop and ask them for the game and the guy behind the counter takes 5 minutes to check in the little stock room they have, note there is a rambunctious family of 5 little boys and one mother waiting at check out,  and then brings out two copies of the game. Scans one of them and starts typing on his computer and finally tells me, "Sorry we don't have any copies right now." I question him and he says we only got two copies and they were preorder. After a minute of talking he says the store will be getting ONE more copy tomorrow. So I am getting a little peeved so I ask him to watch my bike while I run over to Walmart across the way. I go back to the electronic department and there are two ladies working there. One at check who is busy and another helping a lady find something. I stand there waiting while she helps another girl and then when she finishes she just walks away from me. I finally get her attention and she walks over to the case of 3DS games. I tell her the game isn't in the case and she just says "Oh, ok" and walks away again. I ask her if she could check if it was just a received game and she just walks over to the computers. She starts typing on one then the other woman who is working the electronic section register gets interested. NO the best part one of the computers is moving slowly so then they move over to a second computer. Finally the first one loads and all she tells me "We are out online and never got our shipment." ARE YOU KIDDING ME! Both stores can't figure out how to get games shipped to them, just really. I am so upset right now, I have had hype over this game for a year, ever since I saw a Japanese play-through i hoped it would get localized. I am just a little dumbfounded how to big name stores can't figure out how to get a shipment. Sorry about the rant but I am a just mad, I almost got it by 3 cars and didn't get the game. Just an are you serious moment...



Gamestop isn't such a good store, to be honest lol. They just mostly sell Iphones now or something


----------



## Farobi

Kildor said:


> Gamestop isn't such a good store, to be honest lol. They just mostly sell Iphones now or something



There's a Gamestop in your region?! All I get here are DataBlitz or iTech yuck.


----------



## matt

I got GAME, Replay entertainment exchange, CEX, gamestar. I got my copy from GAME


----------



## Cadbberry

Farobi said:


> There's a Gamestop in your region?! All I get here are DataBlitz or iTech yuck.



Either way it was just stupid


----------



## Kildor

Farobi said:


> There's a Gamestop in your region?! All I get here are DataBlitz or iTech yuck.



There's no Gamestop in the Philippines. I'm just talking about GameStop the US. It's convenient, but in terms of service, they are horrible and the employees look depressing, or so I have heard.


----------



## Cadbberry

Kildor said:


> There's no Gamestop in the Philippines. I'm just talking about GameStop the US. It's convenient, but in terms of service, they are horrible and the employees look depressing, or so I have heard.



Actually the people were guy working there had a big smile and was very happy looking. Service though, I give a 1.5 out of 10


----------



## Boidoh

I've had a similar experience when I wanted to buy MK8.


----------



## Cadbberry

Boidoh said:


> I've had a similar experience when I wanted to buy MK8.


Exactly ;3;


----------



## Colour Bandit

Just a question for anyone who got this through the e-shop, how big is the game? I can't choose between getting the game physically or downloading it...  (If I get it either way I'm giving the demo codes to my friends, sorry  )

If the file size isn't too big I'll download it but otherwise a physical copy is a lot cheaper (cheapest I have seen is ?24) and I won't have to worry about the download speed- instead I'll worry about road traffic speed.


----------



## LyraVale

Cadbberry said:


> You know I had to bike to my local GameStop....



Wow, that sucks! My Gamestop experience has always been kind of whatever. They're friendly enough, but mostly useless. I always feel out of place there for some reason, like I'm not enough of a gamer or something.

Walmart can suck it. Seriously, why would you go there. It's depressing, from the employees to the other customers, everyone looks like zombies or people who have given up on life. NO ONE has ever helped me there, not even with the most basic request, cuz they're constantly rearranging the one near me, and the employees can't even tell you where office supplies are.

ANYWAY--ya, have you tried Target? The employees are equally rude and useless...but at least stuff is usually organized and you can help yourself. That's where I buy everything.


----------



## unravel

LyraVale said:


> Wow, that sucks! My Gamestop experience has always been kind of whatever. They're friendly enough, but mostly useless. I always feel out of place there for some reason, like I'm not enough of a gamer or something.
> 
> Walmart can suck it. Seriously, why would you go there. It's depressing, from the employees to the other customers, everyone looks like zombies or people who have given up on life. NO ONE has ever helped me there, not even with the most basic request, cuz they're constantly rearranging the one near me, and the employees can't even tell you where office supplies are.
> 
> ANYWAY--ya, have you tried Target? The employees are equally rude and useless...but at least stuff is usually organized and you can help yourself. That's where I buy everything.



You know uhhh someone is working at Target or Walmart you know and he/she might get offended...


----------



## Cadbberry

I don't live near a target

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> You know uhhh someone is working at Target or Walmart you know and he/she might get offended...



Sorry if I have offend you, I did not wish to. I was only talking about 2 workers.


----------



## LyraVale

ITookYourWaffles said:


> You know uhhh someone is working at Target or Walmart you know and he/she might get offended...



I wasn't talking about anyone specifically though, just sharing my honest impression in general. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. If they work in those stores, and they are doing a good job and giving customer service, then they shouldn't get offended. The employees I've met though, have been just completely rude or totally ignored me and told me to go find things myself. That's my experience.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I just got the game. Anyways can someone tell me the importance and rareity of the demo codes because there are 2 and the back of the booklet sais I should keep one and give one to a friend. But I might sell them both so I'm curious if I would really need the Demo Code?


----------



## Meggotropolis

Colour Bandit said:


> Just a question for anyone who got this through the e-shop, how big is the game? I can't choose between getting the game physically or downloading it...  (If I get it either way I'm giving the demo codes to my friends, sorry  )
> 
> If the file size isn't too big I'll download it but otherwise a physical copy is a lot cheaper (cheapest I have seen is ?24) and I won't have to worry about the download speed- instead I'll worry about road traffic speed.




It's 3,391 blocks. That?s about 424MB. That's pretty small in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kildor

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I just got the game. Anyways can someone tell me the importance and rareity of the demo codes because there are 2 and the back of the booklet sais I should keep one and give you to a friend. But I might sell them both so I'm curious if I would really need the Demo Code?



The demo codes shouldn't be worth much, since it's just for a demo of the game.

I want to try the game before buying, so giving a demo code to me would be appreciated


----------



## Improv

Colour Bandit said:


> Just a question for anyone who got this through the e-shop, how big is the game? I can't choose between getting the game physically or downloading it...  (If I get it either way I'm giving the demo codes to my friends, sorry  )
> 
> If the file size isn't too big I'll download it but otherwise a physical copy is a lot cheaper (cheapest I have seen is ?24) and I won't have to worry about the download speed- instead I'll worry about road traffic speed.



The game is a little larger than 3,000 blocks so it's smaller than New Leaf by half! It took me about 25 minutes to download & I live in the mountains, so my internet is not the best. :b


----------



## Colour Bandit

Meggotropolis said:


> It's 3,391 blocks. That?s about 424MB. That's pretty small in my humble opinion.





Swurve said:


> The game is a little larger than 3,000 blocks so it's smaller than New Leaf by half! It took me about 25 minutes to download & I live in the mountains, so my internet is not the best. :b


Thank you both! I think I'll be downloading this soon then, I'll just need to get some money on my 3DS. For now I've started watching Yogscast Zoey and InTheLittleWood playing the game


----------



## Meggotropolis

Colour Bandit said:


> Thank you both! I think I'll be downloading this soon then, I'll just need to get some money on my 3DS. For now I've started watching Yogscast Zoey and InTheLittleWood playing the game



Honestly I would avoid watching Let's Plays of Tomodachi Life. I feel like I kinda ruined some of the magic for myself by doing that...


----------



## Boidoh

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I just got the game. Anyways can someone tell me the importance and rareity of the demo codes because there are 2 and the back of the booklet sais I should keep one and give one to a friend. But I might sell them both so I'm curious if I would really need the Demo Code?



Its not very rare, since 2 come with every purchase. If you look for videos of the move in version, its extremely limited. 3 miis only, 5 problems to solve and a 10 second concert... and a panda suit you can get in game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IV8lTC9nd8 

This is the video I saw to know that...
Still looking for a code...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Well, time to pick up my 3DS again


----------



## Improv

Is it possible to win the game where they drop something and you have to catch it?


----------



## WeiMoote

So, for those that do have the game, and gotten the Interiors Shop early...

What do they look like? I'm unable to get the game until Sunday, at the earliest. And if not then, I'll have to wait an entire week for my copy.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Swurve said:


> Is it even possible to win the game where they drop something and you have to catch it?????



Yes, just make sure you tap the touch screen to grab the item. My first time, I was trying to use the A button and it didn't do anything.


----------



## MistyBlue

so who's everyone got on their island? idk who i'm supposed to be adding so i'm just going though Marvel characters...


----------



## Improv

jvgsjeff said:


> Yes, just make sure you tap the touch screen to grab the item. My first time, I was trying to use the A button and it didn't do anything.



Wow, uh  that may help.


----------



## jvgsjeff

MistyBlue said:


> so who's everyone got on their island? idk who i'm supposed to be adding so i'm just going though Marvel characters...



I've been importing old Miis I had on my Wii from years ago. That includes some Arrested Development characters and a number of other random TV/movie characters. Zoidberg from Futurama, Darth Vader, Mr. Bean, Bobby Hill, Velma from Scooby Doo, The Count from Sesame Street, an alien, etc.


----------



## Cadbberry

So my friend just texts me and is like, "I got you the game, I will bring it by in the morning" so then I call my mom and she picked up, "I am at Target I got you the game" I tell her about my friend.... "Oh, I am gonna return this, be home soon" and she hangs up. I feel so bad, like super guilt tripped to the heart. and now my friends like, "you can return games, maybe I should " AHHHHHH friendship and parents


----------



## Soot Sprite

Anyone know how I can get the voice pronunciation right? xD my Mii is butchering my name T^T


----------



## radical6

im thinking of downloading this but im wondering how much space this takes up
o nvm


----------



## Improv

I have an unhealthy obsession with making the Miis stop singing and having them make a face. :b


----------



## Kaiaa

Kyoko said:


> Anyone know how I can get the voice pronunciation right? xD my Mii is butchering my name T^T



What's the name you are using? Go to your mii's edit profile and there should be a little speaker next to the name. Click that and type how your name is said instead of how it's actually written. For me, Kaiaa had to be pronounced Kai uhh or something like that. Then do the same thing on the nickname's pronunciation page.


----------



## WeiMoote

Kaiaa said:


> What's the name you are using? Go to your mii's edit profile and there should be a little speaker next to the name. Click that and type how your name is said instead of how it's actually written. For me, Kaiaa had to be pronounced Kai uhh or something like that. Then do the same thing on the nickname's pronunciation page.



Jeepers, I'll have a LOT of fun trying to get it to pronounce my Mii's names.


----------



## chillv

Boidoh said:


> There is a kid and grown-up option when making Miis.





Spoiler



You can't get married or even get into romantic relationships as a kid. However, the child can be turned into an adult



- - - Post Merge - - -

I should be getting this tommorow!

Can't wait to add all of my Mii's and watch them go nuts!


----------



## WeiMoote

I watched some vids of it, and I learned one thing:

Never name your island like "Someone's" Island. Otherwise, it'll be pronounced as Someone-S Island.


----------



## Jake

I'll probably buy this later today or tomorrow but probably won't play it for like a week


----------



## Vinathi

How's the game so far and the replayability? What would you rate it? Still a bit hesitating about buying it


----------



## Swiftstream

Vinathi said:


> How's the game so far and the replayability? What would you rate it? Still a bit hesitating about buying it



IT'S AMAZING <3
exactly how I expected it to be!!

I have an extra demo version code Ii might be willing to give away :3
{Let me know if you're interested!}


----------



## windfall

Swiftstream said:


> IT'S AMAZING <3
> exactly how I expected it to be!!
> 
> I have an extra demo version code Ii might be willing to give away :3
> {Let me know if you're interested!}


I would be interested in the demo code  Is the code for NA?
Still on the fence, even after watching LP's >_>


----------



## Micah

Man, this game is awesome. That song editor is enough to keep me coming back over and over again.

And if anyone wants a demo code, I've got two as long as you can help me get the Panda Costume eventually.


----------



## Cadbberry

Could anyone let me use a Demo Code, I really wanna play the game but I can't get it till tomorrow. I am willing to play 50tbt for it


----------



## Kildor

Micah said:


> Man, this game is awesome. That song editor is enough to keep me coming back over and over again.
> 
> And if anyone wants a demo code, I've got two as long as you can help me get the Panda Costume eventually.



Well I need an NA Demo code. How can I help?


----------



## Jake

I bought it but idk what to name my island so I'm not playing it lul xo


----------



## Kildor

Jake. said:


> I bought it but idk what to name my island so I'm not playing it lul xo



Name your Island TwerkTree.


----------



## Jake

Kildor said:


> Name your Island TwerkTree.



Ok maybe that is a good idea!


Also with the demo codes since I'm in Australia can I only give them to Australians? Or because both AU and EU are in PAL can I give them to Europeans as well?


----------



## Kildor

Jake. said:


> Ok maybe that is a good idea!
> 
> 
> Also with the demo codes since I'm in Australia can I only give them to Australians? Or because both AU and EU are in PAL can I give them to Europeans as well?



You can only give them to Australians for some resson. 
I was highly hoping you had an NA code but nvm D:


----------



## Jake

Kildor said:


> You can only give them to Australians for some resson.
> I was highly hoping you had an NA code but nvm D:



Sorry to disappoint and that is dumb **** u Nintendo


----------



## Kildor

Jake. said:


> Sorry to disappoint and that is dumb **** u Nintendo



Don't worry you didn't disappoint at all! I'm the one begging here lol. <3


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm so annoyed right now!I have been trying to make a couple for hours,someone says we should set up two people and I accidently press no.I'm going to stay up until I get a couple on ,y island.I'm driving myself insane and completely angry....


----------



## Soot Sprite

I used Kyoko:3 I finally gave up on trying to get her to say it right xD Sounds like Kaiokyo now, I'm still wondering how to get it right.-. Weird thing is it my mii pronounces my last name perfectly, and I would think that was harder to pronounce


----------



## Chiarasu

@.@ I spent too many hours on Tomodachi Life already....added the whole cast of DR/SDR2 excluding Monokuma. I heard that you can't time-travel but that's ok. I'll try play it everyday then!


----------



## Marii

omg, I'm playing the demo and I NEED this game RIGHT NOW. gah this sucks. I can only have 3 miis including me. ;-; take my money plz nintendo


----------



## MistyBlue

Batman's just rolling around in his apartment and Captain America appears to be pretending to be an eagle
this game is already worth it


----------



## Marii

MistyBlue said:


> Batman's just rolling around in his apartment and Captain America appears to be pretending to be an eagle
> this game is already worth it



dude I'm crying
I need to download all these Miis asap


----------



## cIementine

_I got the game earlier today after trading a bunch of wii/wiiU games and some of my brother's skylanders. 
I am loving it so far, it is just fabulous. Not much is happening though, so god knows how much I'll be loving the game when all the action is happening ahaha_


----------



## Swiftstream

Guys ; u ;
Help!

One of my characters wants to dye his hair, but i dont have any hair dye, nor is anybody giving it to me


----------



## radical6

some questions
1) are clothes genderlocked?
2) can i force two miis to talk to each other?


----------



## Micah

tsundere said:


> some questions
> 1) are clothes genderlocked?
> 2) can i force two miis to talk to each other?


1. I'm pretty sure you can dress anyone up in anything, but they may not like it.
2. They'll ask you your opinion on them getting together, but you can't directly control them.


----------



## Solar

I put my island address in my sig!! I'm not really sure the functionality of it, but if you can send each other stuff that's pretty sick!


----------



## Cory

[14:53] <Tinaa> dl'ing tomodachi life demo
[14:53] <Tinaa> 99% sure it's gonna be crap. but I want to try it anyway

Please tell this woman that she is wrong.


----------



## Solar

Spoiler: Vacay Pics







Pics of me and the bae on vacation in America.


WAIT SO HOW DO I GET MY MII AND MY SWEETHEART MARRIED BECAUSE APPARENTLY THEY'RE READY TOO???


----------



## Swiftstream

Benmjy said:


> Spoiler: Vacay Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49730View attachment 49731View attachment 49732
> 
> 
> Pics of me and the bae on vacation in America.
> 
> View attachment 49733
> WAIT SO HOW DO I GET MY MII AND MY SWEETHEART MARRIED BECAUSE APPARENTLY THEY'RE READY TOO???



Your mii will try to propose to them


----------



## MistyBlue

I just formed a Dragonforce tribute band with the avengers.


----------



## Cudon

My game should be coming soon.. Still have no idea what to name my island and who to put on it :l


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Me singing 'Attention' by Vilija!



Charlene being a *****!



One of my favourites characters Tari in her house.



And, of course, famous Tsu Tsu Island singers Glitter Girlz singing their hit single Amazing! Katari, on the right, is my Tomodachi Life equivalent of a snootie. In the middle is Desu, my equivalent peppy, and on the left Euanna, a normal.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Its quite amazing how good they are at creating your personalities to life. Haven't been this excited for a game in such a long time.


----------



## Vinathi

After finally able to get a demo code (pure luck too), the demo kind of made me feel disappointed. I know it only gives you a gist of the game, so it barely gave me anything to do, other than solve five problems. I'm hoping the full game won't be presented as poorly as the demo.


----------



## Jake

Still have played because idk what to name my island


----------



## Celes

I just played Tomodachi Life for like 5 hours now. And I'm desperately trying to create some type of romantic relationship xD.


----------



## Swiftstream

EpicRainbow said:


> I just played Tomodachi Life for like 5 hours now. And I'm desperately trying to create some type of romantic relationship xD.



I managed to get 3 couples!


----------



## Solar

I just got one of my 4 married!!! Wedding pics soon :3


----------



## Kaiaa

Jake. said:


> Still have played because idk what to name my island


I thought you were going to name it Twerktree or whatever lol here are some to think about, the one I personally like is Rivendale Island.

The Island
My Island
Coconut Island
Tomodachi Island
Rivendale Island
Oasis Island
Delphino Island
Abyssal Island
Outset Island
Windfall Island


----------



## BellGreen

Does anyone have an NA demo code they could give to me? I'd really like to try the game out as I'm so 50/50 over it.


----------



## Improv

like the question is h o w because none of my miis are even friends omg it's the antisocial island over here


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Quick Question: Should I buy Tomodachi Life if I plan on replacing the money later and while using a card that should be used for emergencies later?


----------



## Hikari

Whenever someone on my island wants to date someone, they're rejected!

It happened to Princess Peach and Pikachu...


----------



## DJStarstryker

mlnintendo97 said:


> Quick Question: Should I buy Tomodachi Life if I plan on replacing the money later and while using a card that should be used for emergencies later?



Why don't you just wait until you have enough money saved up? If you're using a card that's for emergencies, what if you have an emergency before you replace the money on it?


----------



## Jake

Kaiaa said:


> I thought you were going to name it Twerktree or whatever lol here are some to think about, the one I personally like is Rivendale Island.
> 
> The Island
> My Island
> Coconut Island
> Tomodachi Island
> Rivendale Island
> Oasis Island
> Delphino Island
> Abyssal Island
> Outset Island
> Windfall Island



Twerktree is one of many names 

I like Delphino, outset and windfall tho!! 
I will keep all these in mind for whenever I decide to play lol


----------



## f11

Benmjy said:


> I just got one of my 4 married!!! Wedding pics soon :3


How??


----------



## Rodeo

My girlfriend and I's Miis are dating in the game and I find it to be adorable.


----------



## radical6

http://s15.postimg.org/maquzt7dl/personality.png 
a guide for what to enter for personalities


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

DJStarstryker said:


> Why don't you just wait until you have enough money saved up? If you're using a card that's for emergencies, what if you have an emergency before you replace the money on it?



The money will be replaced in a few days because my birthday is on the 15th. Also, it's too late because I already bought it...


----------



## Libra

Vinathi said:


> After finally able to get a demo code (pure luck too), the demo kind of made me feel disappointed. I know it only gives you a gist of the game, so it barely gave me anything to do, other than solve five problems. I'm hoping the full game won't be presented as poorly as the demo.



It's why I'm not actively searching for a demo. I'd love to try the game, but I've watched a Let's Play of the demo and I was pretty much "That's it?" about it. Yeah, like you say; it's just to give you an idea of the game, but couldn't they just put a demo in the eShop?

Anyway, I'll be lurking on this thread, because even if I don't play the game myself, it's fun reading what others have to say about it.


----------



## cIementine

Jake. said:


> Still have played because idk what to name my island



_You can change your island name throughout the game c:

Mine is Unity island right now but I'm changing it to sunset island aha.

Anyway, I have three couples in my island, one that includes me (oops) and they're not dating yet. I have been tting though ahah. When do they start dating?_


----------



## Clara Oswald

I have two couples currently, Luna and Sherlock (but link is confessing to Luna but she rejected him) and Me and Gaara. I don't know what other miis to use though...


----------



## cIementine

_Myself (Marie, not real name aha) and Logan went on our first date at the beach. Very romantic.
Eric and Avalon are a couple, as well as my parents. 
Lily confessed to Eric but was rejected.
Cassia confessed to Logan however he's mine and she was rejected ahahahahahahahahahaha in your face you desperate mii._


----------



## Jake

Avalon said:


> You can change your island name throughout the game c:



O kk cool you can change it bless


----------



## Mercedes

Boidoh said:


> Hello,
> *
> Thank you for contacting us. I apologize for the delay in our response. For a variety of reasons, we're experiencing a higher volume of emails.
> *
> I can appreciate your interest in the Tomodachi Life Move-In demo and I will make sure the appropriate departments at Nintendo are aware of your position.
> *
> On May 19, 2014 several Club Nintendo members received an early download code for the demo. Winners were randomly chosen from a pool of members who achieved Platinum Status for the current Club Nintendo year, as well as registered a copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
> *
> While I can understand your disappointment at not being selected for this recent promotion, I wanted to let you know that the Move-In demo will also be available upon purchase of the full version of the game.
> *
> . The Move-In demo will also include the two Panda Suit bonus items.
> *
> . Digital copies of the game will have the download code on the Nintendo eShop receipt. Physical versions will have two codes included in the packaging.
> *
> . Sav



This game is out no?


----------



## Kaiaa

mlnintendo97 said:


> Quick Question: Should I buy Tomodachi Life if I plan on replacing the money later and while using a card that should be used for emergencies later?



If you haven't bought it already, keep your money for emergencies. If you start using that card for non-emergency purposes it will be gone quick because you'll get in to the "oh I'll just replace it later" habit


----------



## DJStarstryker

The demo is way too short. It was over in like 10 minutes. I was hoping it would tide me over a bit while I wait for the full game to come in the mail.


----------



## Kaiaa

DJStarstryker said:


> The demo is way too short. It was over in like 10 minutes. I was hoping it would tide me over a bit while I wait for the full game to come in the mail.



I'm still waiting on my as well, it won't be here until Friday


----------



## Jake

Ok I have decided on Outset island than  you to kaiaaaaaaaa for the idea


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Katari and Genkah got married!! Shame they move out of the apartment block and you can't do a lot with them in the house though.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

To everyone thats still waiting for their copy to arrive that's why pre ordering on Amazon is awesome.


----------



## Clara Oswald

How do you get the panda suits from the demo to the actual game?


----------



## Improv

I still have no friends lol I'm gonna cry I JUST WANT BABIES D:<


----------



## cIementine

Swurve said:


> I still have no friends lol I'm gonna cry I JUST WANT BABIES D:<



_*pats back* It's okay, it's okay._


----------



## Kaiaa

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> To everyone thats still waiting for their copy to arrive that's why pre ordering on Amazon is awesome.


Yeah I will definitely be ordering from Amazon next time!


Uxie said:


> How do you get the panda suits from the demo to the actual game?


I don't know the actual process but I do know that you have to transfer your demo data to the real game. You pick off where you left off so be sure the panda suit is the color you want, I had green but then I reset and got pink!


----------



## cIementine

_In the island of Summerset, love is in the air.

I am ready to marry Logan, Melody is in a relationship with Xander, Cassia again tried to move in on my Logan with fail, and Jean is in a relationship with Caleb._


----------



## Improv

Do you guys think I should start over? I have set people I want everyone to marry & none of them are friends. :v

If I do, I'll start with my Mii & who I want him to marry then add the next two once they get married or something.


----------



## Hikari

_Meanwhile in Mizu Island, hate is in the air.

Luigi rejected Princess Peach, Ralts rejected Pikachu and Mizu and Rin are fighting over a teddy bear._


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Uxie said:


> How do you get the panda suits from the demo to the actual game?



Before you start the full game, you are asked if you want to move over your demo information. Say yes and the info is transferred . The panda suits are in your game inventory


----------



## radical6

Swurve said:


> Do you guys think I should start over? I have set people I want everyone to marry & none of them are friends. :v
> 
> If I do, I'll start with my Mii & who I want him to marry then add the next two once they get married or something.


nah
just wait when a mii wants to set two miis up. i was given the option to choose someone else and now me and my bff are dating.


----------



## Cariad

Best game ever... Got it this morning and I played it for 5 hours straight! I saint wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Senor Mexicano

Does anyone know how to activate streetpass?


----------



## Improv

Pokebub said:


> Does anyone know how to activate streetpass?



It'll come up and ask you after you play for a little while.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Yeah!First marriage!Zack+Clara.


----------



## Cariad

Can you get people married after a day of playing?


----------



## Mariah

MissNoodle said:


> Can you get people married after a day of playing?


Yes, I got married on my first day.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

_On Tsu Tsu Island, Miis flock to make a new beginning.

With the apartment block filling rapidly, Euan's Lookalike expands it! _


----------



## DarkOnyx

No!Euan is beating my mii in the boy charm trying!My mii is on top of most of the rankings,so....SOBATAGE!SOBATAGE!xD Just joking,or am I?


----------



## Cress

I named my island Tazmily Island because Mother 3 is amazing. Lucas and Kumatora just got married!!! That was very quick.


----------



## radical6

im so glad they added hair dye..too bad i dont have enough of it ):


----------



## Mariah

tsundere said:


> im so glad they added hair dye..too bad i dont have enough of it ):


Too bad it washes out.


----------



## radical6

Mariah said:


> Too bad it washes out.



That's why I'm never giving them baths
I wish the hair color was an option from the start tho


----------



## n64king

LOL never giving them baths.

I've got these 2 demo codes that I want to give out for North America but I'm sooo lazy. Also I hope one of these activates a yellow panda suit cause I want the 2nd yellow panda suit cause i got red for my own Move In demo play.


----------



## Marii

god this game is so fun
I want to make all my friends do things with each other but they're all too lazy to give me a QR for their Mii and I'm too lazy to make a Mii for them
sadlyfe


----------



## Newleafnewlife

Does anyone have a demo code for this game that they are willing to give out? I really want to try it beforehand to see if I like it before I go and spend $40 on it. Sorry to inconvenience anyone.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Newleafnewlife said:


> Does anyone have a demo code for this game that they are willing to give out? I really want to try it beforehand to see if I like it before I go and spend $40 on it. Sorry to inconvenience anyone.



Where are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sharkystriker22 said:


> No!Euan is beating my mii in the boy charm trying!My mii is on top of most of the rankings,so....SOBATAGE!SOBATAGE!xD Just joking,or am I?



Haha Euan's my name.


----------



## Newleafnewlife

North America.


----------



## radical6

Did you guys know that there are different personalities for different versions? I like the EU ones better than the NA ones.


----------



## Newleafnewlife

its okay if anyone doesnt have a code they can let me use, i just wanted to try it out


----------



## f11

I'm selling mine for 200 TBT


----------



## Hamusuta

tsundere said:


> Did you guys know that there are different personalities for different versions? I like the EU ones better than the NA ones.



They are not DIFFERENT personalities, they are just named different things. Idk why lol.

Independent was changed to Reserved, Outgoing was changed to Energetic, and a lot of the sub ones were changed as well.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Did anyone else notice people witgh lower relationship chances get along better?A 0% chance couple got married and a 90% couple keeps fighting then they broke up....xD


----------



## radical6

Hamusuta said:


> They are not DIFFERENT personalities, they are just named different things. Idk why lol.
> 
> Independent was changed to Reserved, Outgoing was changed to Energetic, and a lot of the sub ones were changed as well.



Oh. The EU descriptions sound better though


----------



## f11

What do you do when you're islander is sad from being rejected?


----------



## Mariah

ccemuka said:


> What do you do when you're islander is sad from being rejected?



Cheer them up.


----------



## Cress

Has anyone found someone's Super all-time fav food yet? I guess mine is Grapefruit.


----------



## Mercedes

Wtf??? I thought this was out??


Ok I think it is nvm, because I can get a new game and I THINK I want this one ; u ;


----------



## Soot Sprite

Can you just get clothes from your residents making them? Dx


----------



## radical6

Kyoko said:


> Can you just get clothes from your residents making them? Dx



Yeah if you give them a sewing machine


----------



## Soot Sprite

Uhg thats what I thought Dx I always get cold medicine when I really want the sewing machine or hair dye xD took me forever just to get my Mii to have my hair color


----------



## Vinathi

Just bought it earlier today and played for about two hours. It's interesting, but it does get a bit boring. I don't regret my purchase, but I should have bought it later, especially during finals week lol
7.5/10 I guess? iunno, haven't gotten too far yet


----------



## Pixlplume

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Has anyone found someone's Super all-time fav food yet? I guess mine is Grapefruit.



I found somebody's all-time favourite food! It was my old lady, and she loved Sweet-and-sour Pork!
I also found somebody's least favourite food. Oddly enough, it was the old man. He really doesn't like grapefruit. Go figure.


----------



## Hikari

This is what I do when all my Miis are alseep:


Spoiler


----------



## Mariah

I dressed a group of my miis as hamsters.


----------



## Farobi

Mariah said:


> I dressed a group of my miis as hamsters.



Hey Mariah! I want to use you as a Mii :} can you share it?


----------



## Kildor

Mariah said:


> I dressed a group of my miis as hamsters.



That's cute.


----------



## Mariah

Farobi said:


> Hey Mariah! I want to use you as a Mii :} can you share it?


I'll post my QR code tomorrow on the other thread.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Does this looks like Heisenberg to you guys?


----------



## Mariah

ShinySandwich said:


> Does this looks like Heisenberg to you guys?


No. But it shouldn't be too hard to find a qr for one. I got mine off miicharacters.com


----------



## ShinySandwich

Mariah said:


> No. But it shouldn't be too hard to find a qr for one. I got mine off miicharacters.com



ok, im gonna search for Heisenberg there


----------



## Mariah

ShinySandwich said:


> ok, im gonna search for Heisenberg there


I used this one.
Bonus pic I took of Walt and Jesse.


----------



## ShinySandwich

how do you scan them

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvrmnd

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got it


----------



## Zanessa

How does one dress up their miis?


----------



## Mariah

ZanessaGaily said:


> How does one dress up their miis?


Clothes are sold in the clothing shop.


----------



## Zanessa

Mariah said:


> Clothes are sold in the clothing shop.



But how do I put them on the mii?


----------



## Mariah

ZanessaGaily said:


> But how do I put them on the mii?


You gift it to them.


----------



## Zanessa

Mariah said:


> You gift it to them.



Thank you!


----------



## Cadbberry

Does anyone have some fun things to do at night, since most miis are sleeping


----------



## Mariah

Cadbberry said:


> Does anyone have some fun things to do at night, since most miis are sleeping


Turn the game off. There's really nothing to do.


----------



## Cadbberry

Awwww


----------



## Jake

I just spend 3 hours playing this, was alright I guess. The game is really fun but there's really not a lot of things to do

I made a couple of songs though, that was probably the highlight


----------



## Clara Oswald

Cadbberry said:


> Does anyone have some fun things to do at night, since most miis are sleeping



I think you can still go to the concert hall and stuff even though your miis are sleeping

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just tested it, you can


----------



## Cadbberry

Uxie said:


> I think you can still go to the concert hall and stuff even though your miis are sleeping
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just tested it, you can


Well that could be fun, Thanks for the tip~


----------



## Hikari

You can also draw on your islanders' faces!


----------



## krielle

Is this game worth the money?


----------



## Cadbberry

mayorkiyo said:


> Is this game worth the money?



Yes, yes it was


----------



## Jake

mayorkiyo said:


> Is this game worth the money?



Tbh I wouldn't buy it at full retail value, I'd wait for it to go on sale.

I bought mine for $12 cheaper than retail value, which was worth it IMO, I definitely would not pay full retail value for this game.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I got my copy today in town (?29) since the cash register was messing up and wouldn't print a code for e-shop money- Though I did save money!

My island is called Cupquake Island, and I am about to move in my second Mii. So far my lookalike likes Pizza.

So far I have:
Emma (Me), an Easy-going Dreamer (Very true) and Alex (My irl BF), a Confident Busy Bee (Not very accurate...)


----------



## Libra

Jake. said:


> Tbh I wouldn't buy it at full retail value, I'd wait for it to go on sale.
> 
> I bought mine for $12 cheaper than retail value, which was worth it IMO, I definitely would not pay full retail value for this game.



I was thinking of that as well, actually, so thanks for confirming this. I'm still not convinced I'd play this game for a long time, I just can't help but feel I'd get bored of it very quickly. (Just not my kind of game, I guess.)


----------



## radical6

Mariah said:


> I dressed a group of my miis as hamsters.



omg thats so cute



mayorkiyo said:


> Is this game worth the money?



ehh i like it but its not meant to be played excessively at one time. its more like a pick up and play on the train home or something. kinda like acnl

but id buy it on sale if you can

also whats everyones export item? mine is a disco dress


----------



## Solar

mine is a punk outfit.


----------



## Marii

Mine is the flared miniskirt~ It's like ... a short-sleeved white top with a cute green skirt.  It's adorable. (I had to quit without saving to get something good...) Does this make me a cheater? ;-;


----------



## Jake

This game is so dumb, I only ever get the chance to play at night, but then everyone's sleeping... Give me a break.


----------



## Marii

Jake. said:


> This game is so dumb, I only ever get the chance to play at night, but then everyone's sleeping... Give me a break.



I kno omg I hate it
((just offset your time))

- - - Post Merge - - -

we night NIGHT OWL ORDINANCES for islanders yo


----------



## Stalfos

This game looks awesome. Will you be able to get the panda suits from the full game without using the demo?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just found the answer: It seems you can.


----------



## Pearls

I got married to Harry Potter And Snape goes out with Baby Peach xD


----------



## McMuffinburger

Has anyone anywhere figured out how to visit other islands :/ i have not been able to get an answer anywhere


----------



## cIementine

_I kind of reset my file because my clothing choices were bland. It's funny how I had just got married. Logan wasn't good enough for me.

Anyway I am in a relationship with Caleb now and he is a hottie.

I am literally dying though because one of my islanders, Melody, made this short maid dress and it is adorable omg._


----------



## PrayingMantis10

McMuffinburger said:


> Has anyone anywhere figured out how to visit other islands :/ i have not been able to get an answer anywhere


The electronic manual makes it look like you can only visit using local play. Local play was useless for me with AC .


----------



## McMuffinburger

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The electronic manual makes it look like you can only visit using local play. Local play was useless for me with AC .



hmm then whats the point of the island codes they gave us :/ local is useless for me as well


----------



## PrayingMantis10

McMuffinburger said:


> hmm then whats the point of the island codes they gave us :/ local is useless for me as well



yep. I even went to town hall to try to find a local player's island...not happening.  I really hope this changes in the future. The only thing my import shop did was get me the Nintendo spotpass of the graduation cap.


----------



## Hikari

Anyways, how many couples does everyone have on their island?

I have four at the moment:

Pikachu (Pok?mon) X Ralts (Pok?mon)
Link (LoZ) X Princess Peach (Super Mario)
My Mom X Umbreon (Pok?mon)
Ness (Earthbound) X Miku Hatsune (Vocaloid)

None of them are married yet.


----------



## cIementine

_Milly x Chase
Marie x Caleb

I ship Logan and Melody though and hope it happens aha._


----------



## Pixlplume

I only remember who's gotten married on my island!

Me X Burakku Obama
Kuu (random Mii) X Grandma
Chuggaaconroy X Daisy

I love weddings. <3


----------



## rndrn

Anyone here have a NA Move-In download code they'd care to sell me for TBT or in-game bells?


----------



## Mariah

My Mii just broke up with her husband.


----------



## Stalfos

Mariah said:


> My Mii just broke up with her husband.



They can do that? O.O

***

I'm downloading it from eshop right now. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Gingersnap

My mom is getting me E-shop cards to download it, I'm waiting for her to text me the codes so I can begin downloading it.
In the mean time, I'm going to make some Miis!


----------



## Colour Bandit

So far my first day in Tomodachi Life has gone well. My islanders are:
Emma (Me)
Alex (My irl BF)
Stephen (My brother)
Benedict Cumberbatch
Mary Berry
Geoff Ramsey
Jack Pattillo
Ryan Haywood
Gavin Free
Michael Jones (From a qr, the maker spelt Michael wrong )
Ray Narvaez Jr.
Lindsay Tuggey

The only awkward thing was when Ryan wanted to start dating Mary, 'dat age gap


----------



## Gingersnap

Colour Bandit said:


> So far my first day in Tomodachi Life has gone well. My islanders are:
> Emma (Me)
> Alex (My irl BF)
> Stephen (My brother)
> Benedict Cumberbatch
> Mary Berry
> Geoff Ramsey
> Jack Pattillo
> Ryan Haywood
> Gavin Free
> Michael Jones (From a qr, the maker spelt Michael wrong )
> Ray Narvaez Jr.
> Lindsay Tuggey
> 
> The only awkward thing was when Ryan wanted to start dating Mary, 'dat age gap



Haha I love the Achievement Hunter Miis! I want to add some to my game but I've mostly been adding real life friends.
I've only been playing for a little bit and I already love it, it's so funny.


----------



## Kaiaa

I got my game today! My Islanders are: Kaiaa, Larry, Princess Zelda, Jackie Chan, Korra (Legend of Korra), and Nagisa Furukawa (girl in my avatar)


----------



## Hamusuta

Mariah said:


> I dressed a group of my miis as hamsters.



I AM IN LOVE


----------



## Marii

Colour Bandit said:


> So far my first day in Tomodachi Life has gone well. My islanders are:
> Emma (Me)
> Alex (My irl BF)
> Stephen (My brother)
> Benedict Cumberbatch
> Mary Berry
> Geoff Ramsey
> Jack Pattillo
> Ryan Haywood
> Gavin Free
> Michael Jones (From a qr, the maker spelt Michael wrong )
> Ray Narvaez Jr.
> Lindsay Tuggey
> 
> The only awkward thing was when Ryan wanted to start dating Mary, 'dat age gap



wat. WHO IS THIS MARY BERRY. name thief. jk apprently I'm younger but... omg. (lol my Mii's name is Mari Berry) >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> I got my game today! My Islanders are: Kaiaa, Larry, Princess Zelda, Jackie Chan, Korra (Legend of Korra), and Nagisa Furukawa (girl in my avatar)



yayy! Kaiaa, I added you to my island x)


----------



## Solar

So far, Kaiaa and Hamusuta are on my island


----------



## Gingersnap

I need to do some homework but later I intend on adding some more friends and some Ao No Exorcist characters!


----------



## Improv

I finally got two sets of couples together, it's about time some action started happening!


----------



## Hamusuta

His body is Reggie. 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Benmjy said:


> So far, Kaiaa and Hamusuta are on my island



HELLS YEAH! 




Can i get some screenie actions?


----------



## Cadbberry

I just got my best friend and me married to some of our fav anime characters


----------



## Swiftstream

I only got 1 couple married ;-;

I found 2 people's super fav's
and 1 person's most hated food

A lot of my characters have tried setting each other up, and they've all gotten rejected


----------



## Solar

Hamusuta said:


> HELLS YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i get some screenie actions?



Sure!! I just recently added you so as soon as something interesting happens i'll take a pic!!


----------



## Kaiaa

Alice and Gallows are my newest Islanders


----------



## Nymeri

Can I break up couples? My best friend stole my gf :<


----------



## Soot Sprite

If one of them are down in the dumps saying they're having problems with the relationship then you can tell them the relationship is doomed and such and they will break up^-^


----------



## Zanessa

How do I use this compatibility machine? Do they already have to be together?


----------



## Mariah

ZanessaGaily said:


> How do I use this compatibility machine? Do they already have to be together?


It's pretty self explanatory. Select two random Miis, their compatibility gets judged.


----------



## Zanessa

Mariah said:


> It's pretty self explanatory. Select two random Miis, their compatibility gets judged.



Yeah, but I didn't know how to get to the other box. I got it now, thanks.


----------



## f11

Oh snap!
To bad they are dating other people...



Spoiler


----------



## Solar

ccemuka said:


> Oh snap!
> To bad they are dating other people...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50034



my otp


----------



## Solar

Kaiaa looking kawaii as hell in this magical girl costume.


----------



## Kaiaa

Benmjy said:


> View attachment 50060
> 
> Kaiaa looking kawaii as hell in this magical girl costume.


Cheese and rice that's kawaii as hell! My mii in my game is boring, I'll show screenshots later lol


----------



## matt

Kaiaa said:


> Cheese and rice that's kawaii as hell! My mii in my game is boring, I'll show screenshots later lol


Your in my game too


----------



## Wewikk

Do you know if theres a clothing list im looking for all the cloths ingame im looking for female cloths that are skimpy.
And do you know if theres something close to a swimsuit for your mii when you unlock it.

Thanks


----------



## Mariah

Wewikk said:


> Do you know if theres a clothing list im looking for all the cloths ingame im looking for female cloths that are skimpy.
> And do you know if theres something close to a swimsuit for your mii when you unlock it.
> 
> Thanks


Why do you ask this?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Does anyone know away to get two  miis to go out? Also how to get them to break up?


----------



## Mariah

Uxie said:


> Does anyone know away to get two  miis to go out? Also how to get them to break up?


It's completely random who your Miis will choose. You can influence their decision in some cases though.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mariah said:


> It's completely random who your Miis will choose. You can influence their decision in some cases though.



I thought as much, I was just wondering if there was a way to heavily influence but I guess not. Thanks anyway


----------



## BluebellLight

Sorry if this has been asked, but is there a certain way to get a mii to propose to another?  and I've only had like one relationship and I've been playing like nonstop for the past two days! Am I doing something wrong or just bad rng


----------



## Mariah

BluebellLight said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but is there a certain way to get a mii to propose to another?  and I've only had like one relationship and I've been playing like nonstop for the past two days! Am I doing something wrong or just bad rng


It's random. I've had five proposals since Friday.


----------



## Hamusuta

guys im really close to dating beyonce.
both me and her have asked "what do you think about me and (me or beyonce)" and i put perfect and they both said they wanna become closer im really excited


----------



## Clara Oswald

What happens when someone proposes?


----------



## BluebellLight

Can miis propose if they're both "kids"?  They're dating and it says "Let's Get Married!" on the relationships screen.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Hamusuta said:


> guys im really close to dating beyonce.
> both me and her have asked "what do you think about me and (me or beyonce)" and i put perfect and they both said they wanna become closer im really excited



Good luck! I'm close to dating gaara


----------



## Mariah

BluebellLight said:


> Can miis propose if they're both "kids"?  They're dating and it says "Let's Get Married!" on the relationships screen.



Kids can't get married. Age them up to adults and then they can.


----------



## BluebellLight

i just want my crush to propose to me in game
(and to just admit he likes me in real life instead of us shamelessly flirting lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Kids can't get married. Age them up to adults and then they can.



Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

It says that I can't change their birthday since they're in a relationship!


----------



## rockthemike13

My wife and I have been playing this game for like 2 days and we still have no idea what the heck is going on.


----------



## Mariah

BluebellLight said:


> i just want my crush to propose to me in game
> (and to just admit he likes me in real life instead of us shamelessly flirting lmao)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It says that I can't change their birthday since they're in a relationship!



Guess you'll have to wait until they're actually 18. Or just break them up.


----------



## BluebellLight

Ah I don't wanna break them uppp
What happens when one mii turns 18 and they're in a relationship?


----------



## Hikari

BluebellLight said:


> Can miis propose if they're both "kids"?  They're dating and it says "Let's Get Married!" on the relationships screen.



The miis can propose if they're kids. After the proposal, they will give you an age-o-matic and ask you to turn them into adults. The marriage will then happen normally.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Hikari said:


> The miis can propose if they're kids. After the proposal, they will give you an age-o-matic and ask you to turn them into adults. The marriage will then happen normally.



Yeah I was just about to say that

By the way is you avatar rin in the song death should not have taken thee?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Link just proposed but I messed it up


----------



## BluebellLight

Hikari said:


> The miis can propose if they're kids. After the proposal, they will give you an age-o-matic and ask you to turn them into adults. The marriage will then happen normally.



Okay! I guess RNG just hasn't done it's magic yet lol
I tried giving them an Age-O-Matic before and they said they were happy the way they were


----------



## Hikari

Uxie said:


> Yeah I was just about to say that
> 
> By the way is you avatar rin in the song death should not have taken thee?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Link just proposed but I messed it up



Yeah, it's from "Death Should Not Have Taken Thee"

I almost ruined Miku's proposal, she only had one heart left, lol.


----------



## BluebellLight

I'm scared I'm gonna screw up my proposal thingy
I couldn't figure out how to get them to go on dates so I gave them a buncha travel tickets hehe


----------



## Hikari

Both of my married couples never went on dates. Miku and Ness got married 30 minutes after they started dating.


----------



## BluebellLight

Hikari said:


> Both of my married couples never went on dates. Miku and Ness got married 30 minutes after they started dating.



omg
My couple started dating this morninggg


----------



## Hikari

Some couples take longer though... Pikachu and Ralts started dating on Saturday, but they haven't gotten married yet.


----------



## BluebellLight

Hikari said:


> Some couples take longer though... Pikachu and Ralts started dating on Saturday, but they haven't gotten married yet.



Their relationship status says lets get married so hopefully it wont take much longer


----------



## rockthemike13

BluebellLight said:


> Their relationship status says lets get married so hopefully it wont take much longer



It's gonna take-a money!  A whole lotta spending money.  

And patience and time.  To do it right.


----------



## Hikari

One of them should propose soon, then. Both of the women if my two married couples said that in their relationship page, and a few minutes later, they proposed to their boyfriends.


----------



## BluebellLight

rockthemike13 said:


> It's gonna take-a money!  A whole lotta spending money.
> 
> And patience and time.  To do it right.



I've got my mind settt onnn youuu (omg that's like my favorite song)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> One of them should propose soon, then. Both of the women if my two married couples said that in their relationship page, and a few minutes later, they proposed to their boyfriends.



It's been like that for both of them for like an hour
the suspense is killing me


----------



## Clara Oswald

Hikari said:


> Yeah, it's from "Death Should Not Have Taken Thee"
> 
> I almost ruined Miku's proposal, she only had one heart left, lol.



I did ruin link proposal... 

It's an awesome song


----------



## BluebellLight

rap battle time
my best friend vs john lennon omg who will win

- - - Post Merge - - -

john lennon won


----------



## Clara Oswald

BluebellLight said:


> rap battle time
> my best friend vs john lennon omg who will win
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> john lennon won



Because he is awesome, rap battles are one of my favourite parts of the game


----------



## BluebellLight

Uxie said:


> Because he is awesome, rap battles are one of my favourite parts of the game



You should've seen the rap battle between John and Paul ;3
George and Ringo are the top BFFs on the island


----------



## Clara Oswald

BluebellLight said:


> You should've seen the rap battle between John and Paul ;3
> George and Ringo are the top BFFs on the island



Awesome! Rock lee and luna are on my island. I really like that. I think they would be best friend in real life too


----------



## Gingersnap

After two days, I've added a ton of Miis, my island is chaos.
I just added all the Grumps from Game Grumps.


----------



## Mariah

My Miis just had a baby. It's pretty ugly.


----------



## BluebellLight

I just can't stop adding people
I run out of favors to do and just make more and more people
with the exception of the beatles everyone on my island is someone I know

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw ye paul McCartney is dating my friend now lol
now just need that proposal for my other coupleeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

My mom is the most desirable girl on my island
help 
me


----------



## BellGreen

I really want to get this game. All the experiences everyone's had with the game makes it seem like a fair deal.


----------



## WeiMoote

BluebellLight said:


> My mom is the most desirable girl on my island
> help
> me



Sorry, but I can't help but giggle.


----------



## BluebellLight

WeiMoote said:


> Sorry, but I can't help but giggle.



im laughing so hard I can't even


----------



## Clara Oswald

BellBringerGreen said:


> I really want to get this game. All the experiences everyone's had with the game makes it seem like a fair deal.



It's really fun, not hard though it's more of a time waster but it's really funny, the dreams are awesome


----------



## BluebellLight

sending my friend and paul McCartney on a trip with the travel ticket :3


----------



## Swiftstream

oh good lord.

I literally have a giant love triangle with 3 of my miis


----------



## BluebellLight

I haven't had any love triangles but one of my friends miis had feelings for another friend who he hates irl and so naturally I made him ask her out and she said no
why is this so funny


----------



## Clara Oswald

What happens if you die on tomodachi quest?


----------



## Swiftstream

Uxie said:


> What happens if you die on tomodachi quest?



it says "game over"

Also, can anybody help me?
I don't know how to get a panda suit..
My friend already used one of the codes, and i still didn't get it!


----------



## Improv

Nikki keeps wanting to share her feelings for my Mii but I'm ALREADY IN A RELATIONSHIP back the frick off thirsty *****


----------



## Clara Oswald

Swiftstream said:


> it says "game over"



Oh I was hoping you could insert another coin and keep playing


----------



## Kaiaa

Swiftstream said:


> it says "game over"
> 
> Also, can anybody help me?
> I don't know how to get a panda suit..
> My friend already used one of the codes, and i still didn't get it!



The code is not for the panda suit, it's for the move in version. If they've already started their game and did not import the move in version (after they got the panda suit in the move in version) then they will not get the special colored panda suit.


----------



## Zanessa

Ugh so my look-alike and her ex are going through a rough time getting over it.
Any tips?


----------



## BluebellLight

ZanessaGaily said:


> Ugh so my look-alike and her ex are going through a rough time getting over it.
> Any tips?


Baths/Food works well


----------



## Zanessa

BluebellLight said:


> Baths/Food works well



Tried them both..


----------



## Mariah

ZanessaGaily said:


> Tried them both..


Travel ticket works great and so does the AR camera. You don't have to actually take pictures with the AR camera.


----------



## Zanessa

Mariah said:


> Travel ticket works great and so does the AR camera. You don't have to actually take pictures with the AR camera.



AR Camera? (as you can see, I haven't gotten too far yet..)


----------



## Mariah

ZanessaGaily said:


> AR Camera? (as you can see, I haven't gotten too far yet..)


Yes, that's what I said.


----------



## Zanessa

Mariah said:


> Yes, that's what I said.



But I don't know what that is.. :/


----------



## Mariah

ZanessaGaily said:


> But I don't know what that is.. :/



Well then use something else.


----------



## WeiMoote

The AR Camera you can get is used with the yellow question block AR Card you get for your 3DS. With it, you can bring the Mii into the REAL WORLD.


----------



## radical6

i gave my bff the demo code and now i dont get how she transfers the panda suit to me>??


----------



## DarkOnyx

Does anyone love their mii's outfit,but think they wear it to much?So you don't want to change it,but then again you do,so you can give the mii a mirror so they can do it themselves?xD.


----------



## Mariah

sharkystriker22 said:


> Does anyone love their mii's outfit,but think they wear it to much?So you don't want to change it,but then again you do,so you can give the mii a mirror so they can do it themselves?xD.


I hate all of the clothing so far.


----------



## LyraVale

So guys, when I get the game, should I do the demo first, so that then I can get the panda suit? Maybe it'll make sense when I start playing, but from the comments, it seems like that's the only way (to do the demo then transfer the demo info to the actual game). Am I totally misunderstanding?


----------



## Mariah

LyraVale said:


> So guys, when I get the game, should I do the demo first, so that then I can get the panda suit? Maybe it'll make sense when I start playing, but from the comments, it seems like that's the only way (to do the demo then transfer the demo info to the actual game). Am I totally misunderstanding?


You can get the panda suit without the demo.


----------



## LyraVale

Oh, but I thought there were 2 different colors, and if you want both that's what you had to do??


----------



## Mariah

LyraVale said:


> Oh, but I thought there were 2 different colors, and if you want both that's what you had to do??


Why wouldn't you be able to get both colors?


----------



## LyraVale

Mariah said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to get both colors?



lol idunno, I saw people stressing out about it, so I thought it was hard or something. 

Ya I should probably play before commenting--I'm getting the game this weekend...


----------



## Zanessa

WeiMoote said:


> The AR Camera you can get is used with the yellow question block AR Card you get for your 3DS. With it, *you can bring the Mii into the REAL WORLD.*



This is what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## Mariah

LyraVale said:


> lol idunno, I saw people stressing out about it, so I thought it was hard or something.
> 
> Ya I should probably play before commenting--I'm getting the game this weekend...


I guess you could use the demo if you really wanted those panda suits.


----------



## Star*

just got the game yesterday.
whats something fun to do :0 ??


----------



## DJStarstryker

I finally got my game today. I put 5 Miis into it (3 guys and 2 girls) so far. One of my guys keeps trying to play matchmaker and he keeps trying to hook one of my girls up with both of the other guys. It's so weird. 

I'm a little frustrated with the fact that the NA version of Tomodachi Life apparently can't pronounce Japanese words (written in English) very well, no matter how I try to spell the name phonetically. I have an OC named Aoi (blue in Japanese) and it's impossible to make it pronounce that name. I renamed her Azure for the purposes of Tomodachi Life. 

Anyway, you guys should make sure to download the graduation cap SpotPass item. I heard it's going away at the end of this week.


----------



## WeiMoote

And how can one download the Graduation Cap?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

WeiMoote said:


> And how can one download the Graduation Cap?



It's spotpass. Put you game cart in and put your ds in sleep mode


----------



## DJStarstryker

You can force it to check for items. I can't remember exactly what the option says. If you go to your town hall and go into the options area where you can turn street pass and spot pass on and off, there's a button that lets you instantly check. It'll let you immediately get the graduation cap that way.

By the way, you can get it in 3 different colors: black, blue, and red. 

Does anyone know if the items that show up in the import shop (the street pass and spot pass only items) are limited, or do they stay there once you unlock it? I made sure to buy 1 graduation cap of each color in my store today just in case.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

DJStarstryker said:


> You can force it to check for items. I can't remember exactly what the option says. If you go to your town hall and go into the options area where you can turn street pass and spot pass on and off, there's a button that lets you instantly check. It'll let you immediately get the graduation cap that way.
> 
> By the way, you can get it in 3 different colors: black, blue, and red.
> 
> Does anyone know if the items that show up in the import shop (the street pass and spot pass only items) are limited, or do they stay there once you unlock it? I made sure to buy 1 graduation cap of each color in my store today just in case.


My graduation cap is  still there to buy every day at the shop.


----------



## WeiMoote

Does the Graduation Cap transfer over to your regular hat shop after you buy one?


----------



## Hyasynth

I got this game on a whim 2 days ago and so far it has yet to disappoint. 

My Mii is the most desirable lady in town, and despite having a boyfriend has expressed interest in the cute guy next door (who is currently a great pal). I only let the other guy ask her out because I was certain she would reject him. Then again, he is also cute. This game is going to make something horrible out of me, I swear.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

WeiMoote said:


> Does the Graduation Cap transfer over to your regular hat shop after you buy one?



No. You have to go to your import shop to buy it. It doesn't transfer over to the hat shop


----------



## Yuki Nagato

In the UK we got a running costume last week.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Yuki Nagato said:


> In the UK we got a running costume last week.



Is it the purple and green running outfit? That one just showed up in my regular store yesterday.


----------



## Clara Oswald

How do you get children in the game?


----------



## Mariah

Uxie said:


> How do you get children in the game?


Your married Miis will say they want to have a baby.


----------



## Celes

One of the married couples in my game had a divorce. L and Zelda apparently had a fight. And when they were mad, I didn't help them since I wanted to see what happens if they break up when married. I'm such an evil person 0.0.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mariah said:


> Your married Miis will say they want to have a baby.



How long after they say that will it happen? One just said it


----------



## Mariah

Uxie said:


> How long after they say that will it happen? One just said it


Mine had theirs the next day.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mariah said:


> Mine had theirs the next day.



Thank you!


----------



## Zanessa

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm a little frustrated with the fact that the NA version of Tomodachi Life apparently can't pronounce Japanese words (written in English) very well, no matter how I try to spell the name phonetically. I have an OC named Aoi (blue in Japanese) and it's impossible to make it pronounce that name. I renamed her Azure for the purposes of Tomodachi Life.



Oh gosh I know. 
I wish the "how to pronounce" thing was available with phrases and songs, too. That would help a lot.


----------



## radical6

tsundere said:


> i gave my bff the demo code and now i dont get how she transfers the panda suit to me>??


still really confused because i thought she could give it to me :<


----------



## LyraVale

tsundere said:


> still really confused because i thought she could give it to me :<



That's what the insert says (1 for them and 1 for you)...but ya I'm kinda confused too. I'm wanna give the codes to my little nieces...


----------



## Swiftstream

Here are some photos from my island:



Spoiler: Photos


----------



## DarkOnyx

SwiftStream,can you make QR codes for those mii's?They look so amazing!


----------



## Elov

So I'm curious is there any way to change the Mii's home interior design? Or are the houses pre-set for each spot? Or could all the designs be random? I have two couples currently in there. The first couple has a rather bland tan-ish house. But the second couple has a colorful blue theme going on... Is there any way to change it? ;l


----------



## Mariah

Elov said:


> So I'm curious is there any way to change the Mii's home interior design? Or are the houses pre-set for each spot? Or could all the designs be random? I have two couples currently in there. The first couple has a rather bland tan-ish house. But the second couple has a colorful blue theme going on... Is there any way to change it? ;l



Nope, you can't change it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Any recommendations of things to try for the sneeze mini game? No matter what I do, I always fail it.


----------



## Clara Oswald

How do you do this?


----------



## Mariah

Uxie said:


> How do you do this?View attachment 50320


What do you mean? Is that not your picture?


----------



## Kaiaa

DJStarstryker said:


> Any recommendations of things to try for the sneeze mini game? No matter what I do, I always fail it.



Keep tickling the nose when they pull their head back! I swipe my stylus quickly left and right ON the nose, not under but that's just me.


----------



## Marii

Kaiaa said:


> Keep tickling the nose when they pull their head back! I swipe my stylus quickly left and right ON the nose, not under but that's just me.



I've tried both on and under, but they seem to have about the same success rate. How far do you swipe? In, like, really small or wide strokes?


----------



## Farobi

Just got the Demo code for free thanks to a lovely user in the forums <3 I'll check it out tonight and post my impressions.


----------



## Nerd House

Farobi said:


> Just got the Demo code for free thanks to a lovely user in the forums <3 I'll check it out tonight and post my impressions.



Good to see you back on! Fixed your issue?

I got some funny screenshots to post, once I get around to retrieving them off my 3DS.


----------



## Celes

Does anyone know what the Pocket Money option is for when a mii levels up?
I tried giving someone one cent and it said that they needed 9,999 more money to take a trip to space. So if you actually give them the money, it would show a scene of them on space or something?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mariah said:


> What do you mean? Is that not your picture?



No, I found it on tumblr


----------



## Celes

Uxie said:


> No, I found it on tumblr


Oh, that's Judgment Bay. You unlock it after a while of playing and you just go to the beach, click events and then click Judgement Bay.


----------



## Clara Oswald

EpicRainbow said:


> Oh, that's Judgment Bay. You unlock it after a while of playing and you just go to the beach, click events and then click Judgement Bay.



Thank you!


----------



## Hikari

EpicRainbow said:


> Does anyone know what the Pocket Money option is for when a mii levels up?
> I tried giving someone one cent and it said that they needed 9,999 more money to take a trip to space. So if you actually give them the money, it would show a scene of them on space or something?



The person you gave the 10,000 to will go on vacation to space.

Here's a video showcasing it: (Trip starts at 4:00)


----------



## Kaiaa

Marii said:


> I've tried both on and under, but they seem to have about the same success rate. How far do you swipe? In, like, really small or wide strokes?



I do small (the feather comes out to just passed the nose) and even if they don't sneeze the first time I keep swiping. Good luck!


----------



## n64king

HAHA Judgement Bay. It sounds like a bad place. Like Tomodatchi Purgatory.


----------



## a potato

Does anyone have a demo code I could have? I am looking for one for my friend.


----------



## Gingersnap

a potato said:


> Does anyone have a demo code I could have? I am looking for one for my friend.




If the Digital Copy has demo codes, I wouldn't mind giving you one.


----------



## a potato

Gingersnap said:


> If the Digital Copy has demo codes, I wouldn't mind giving you one.



Sent a PM


----------



## Zanessa

I had 3 weddings in one day. 
TODAY IS LOVE DAY.


----------



## Kiikay

what are demo codes? o.o


----------



## Marii

Kiikay said:


> what are demo codes? o.o



the game comes with two codes for a download of a demo version.  you can give them to people so they can try out a simplified version of the game to see if they like it.


----------



## Elov

Here's a few pictures from my game c:



Spoiler









Marceline and PB listening to some jams. They sure hangout a lot... I really regret not making one of them male. ;c




Flame princess asking out Alphonse Elric to be her boyfriend... She got rejected.. ;-;




Leading mii is my brother. I just found Hank hilarious.




Interrupting a romantic lunch between my boyfriend and I. Pff.




They had a video game marathon.... And I wasn't invited! ;-;




It wasn't me it was the crown.




What prolonged extreme BBQing can do to you. 




Self explanatory.


----------



## Kiikay

Marii said:


> the game comes with two codes for a download of a demo version.  you can give them to people so they can try out a simplified version of the game to see if they like it.



ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, i want it now LOOL ;A;


----------



## Bulbadragon

I had my first wedding today! All my other Miis and anti-love, it seems


----------



## Marii

Elov said:


> Here's a few pictures from my game c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marceline and PB listening to some jams. They sure hangout a lot... I really regret not making one of them male. ;c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flame princess asking out Alphonse Elric to be her boyfriend... She got rejected.. ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leading mii is my brother. I just found Hank hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interrupting a romantic lunch between my boyfriend and I. Pff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a video game marathon.... And I wasn't invited! ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't me it was the crown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prolonged extreme BBQing can do to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self explanatory.



THOSE MIIS!!!!! OMG. Did you make any of them?! I seem to be able to find Flame Princess and Ice King, but not Marceline--and the one I found of PB looks different... I'd love to have them on my island, omg.


----------



## a potato

a potato said:


> Does anyone have a demo code I could have? I am looking for one for my friend.



Still looking


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I actually want to try a demo code if anyone wants to give me one


----------



## radical6

Marii said:


> THOSE MIIS!!!!! OMG. Did you make any of them?! I seem to be able to find Flame Princess and Ice King, but not Marceline--and the one I found of PB looks different... I'd love to have them on my island, omg.



I think Yogscast Zoey has her QR codes of Marceline and PB. their miis above look like the ones from zoeys videos anyway.


----------



## Elov

Marii said:


> THOSE MIIS!!!!! OMG. Did you make any of them?! I seem to be able to find Flame Princess and Ice King, but not Marceline--and the one I found of PB looks different... I'd love to have them on my island, omg.



I saw both PB and Marceline on this list, but the names were a bit different and I didn't like the appearances too much. So I ended up making my own with a few slight changes.
http://www.miicharacters.com/index.php?t=adventure+time+with+finn+and+jake

I saw yogscast Zoeys ones but I ended up only copying Sips and Sjin from her using the qr code, and making my own Marceline and PB based on the ones on the list.


----------



## Zanessa

Oh gosh can we not turn this into a "looking for demo code" thread please?
Ah. I feel bad.
I broke Eren's heart because his crush was taken. </3


----------



## Swiftstream

More pics from today's wedding!

(i might post QR codes? maybe?)



Spoiler: :)


----------



## Gingersnap

Very very happy!
A couple who have had their eyes on other people finally decided to date each other! They met yesterday, I'm surprised it took them this quick.


----------



## Marii

Elov said:


> I saw both PB and Marceline on this list, but the names were a bit different and I didn't like the appearances too much. So I ended up making my own with a few slight changes.
> http://www.miicharacters.com/index.php?t=adventure+time+with+finn+and+jake
> 
> I saw yogscast Zoeys ones but I ended up only copying Sips and Sjin from her using the qr code, and making my own Marceline and PB based on the ones on the list.



yeah, I noticed they looked a bit different from zoey's which is why I asked.  would you be willing to share the QR codes of the ones you made? they look much nicer than the ones on the site imo.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I need someone to confess love. The two couples that are together got that way because someone else hooked them up. So I have those 3 areas that haven't unlocked yet due to no confessions.


----------



## KaTomic12

I want to get this game xD but my bf says otherwise :< But i really think playing around with the creations of Mii's will really be fun xD


----------



## Lotte

I finally got Tomodachi Life eeee. I named my island Jeju Island~


----------



## DJStarstryker

KaTomic12 said:


> I want to get this game xD but my bf says otherwise :< But i really think playing around with the creations of Mii's will really be fun xD



My husband doesn't get the appeal of Tomodachi Life. But I got it anyway because I needed something to laugh at. This game is constantly making me laugh because of the weird randomness.


----------



## WeiMoote

Sigh... I still didn't get the game, yet...

I'm even wanting to settle for a code, at this point.


----------



## Zanessa

Pictures from Twilight!
Found here: http://imgur.com/a/vL7ST#0


----------



## Gingersnap

How do you get different color outfits? I'd really like some for all the Magical Girls I have romping around my island now...


----------



## Kaiaa

Gingersnap said:


> How do you get different color outfits? I'd really like some for all the Magical Girls I have romping around my island now...



I believe they are just randomly stocked in different colors.


----------



## Improv

I'm starting to get bored with this game already, aaagh. There's nothing to do ._. I'm on the game for maybe 5 minutes per day.


----------



## Swiftstream

Swurve said:


> I'm starting to get bored with this game already, aaagh. There's nothing to do ._. I'm on the game for maybe 5 minutes per day.



what.


----------



## BellGreen

Swurve said:


> I'm starting to get bored with this game already, aaagh. There's nothing to do ._. I'm on the game for maybe 5 minutes per day.



I just got the game today, and I just make more Mii characters to make the island more lively. It helps when there are more Miis doing weirder things, lol.
Perhaps it's because I didn't unlock everything yet. Trying to get the first couple on my island, much harder than it looks :/


----------



## Improv

Swiftstream said:


> what.



literally nothing NONE of my islanders talk to each other and the only problems they have are a.) hunger and b.) wanting a bath


----------



## Gingersnap

Is it known what the max number of Miis you can have is? I heard 50 but I've also heard 99...


----------



## Jake

Swurve said:


> I'm starting to get bored with this game already, aaagh. There's nothing to do ._. I'm on the game for maybe 5 minutes per day.


Yup, I feel you.
I mean I wouldn't say I'm getting bored, more so tired of it, every time I play it's repetitive... Enter an apartment and it's either "hi" or "you cured me of my hiccups" like I know it's such a minor thing but it gets so boring every time you enter a room...
All I find myself doing each day is buying all the clothes and food I haven't obtained yet, collect donations, and then spending however long feel like on doing requests.




Gingersnap said:


> Is it known what the max number of Miis you can have is? I heard 50 but I've also heard 99...


100


----------



## Gingersnap

100? For real?
With that many Miis, I don't know who I'm gonna make. .o.


----------



## n64king

Wow 100 Miis. I feel like you'd be almost overwhelmed, but thankfully it's not like if you don't feed them they keel over. But you're sure kept busy I imagine. I'm having a hard time even filling the apt building with just 1 Mii per house.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

How do you get a mii to ask another mii you want out faster?


----------



## Mariah

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How do you get a mii to ask another mii you want out faster?


You can't force them into anything.


----------



## Improv

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How do you get a mii to ask another mii you want out faster?



Delete everyone from the island until they get together.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Mariah said:


> You can't force them into anything.


Was afraid of that. Thanks.



Swurve said:


> Delete everyone from the island until they get together.


Thanks, but I can't be bothered. XD


----------



## radical6

There's a chance you can force them to hook up. If a mii wants to put people together there can be a choice to choose someone else. It's not always an option though


----------



## Mariah

tsundere said:


> There's a chance you can force them to hook up. If a mii wants to put people together there can be a choice to choose someone else. It's not always an option though



Yeah but even then, they still might not get along.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Mariah said:


> Yeah but even then, they still might not get along.


Yes. But my question is the option to.



tsundere said:


> There's a chance you can force them to hook up. If a mii wants to put people together there can be a choice to choose someone else. It's not always an option though


Thanks.


----------



## WeiMoote

So, I may be FINALLY be getting Tomodachi Life.

Any beginning tips?


----------



## DJStarstryker

WeiMoote said:


> So, I may be FINALLY be getting Tomodachi Life.
> 
> Any beginning tips?



If there's anyone that you definitely want to end up as a couple, make them first. People are more likely to end up together when there's less options around.

That's the only tip I can think of.


----------



## FrozenLover

How does the port work?
And my brother told me that the robot shop keeper is rare, is that true or what it is about the shop keeper?


----------



## Clara Oswald

FrozenLover said:


> How does the port work?
> And my brother told me that the robot shop keeper is rare, is that true or what it is about the shop keeper?



When you get a streetpass a boat comes up drops stuff on your port and takes your export item. 

The robot shop keeper isn't rare (unless there's a fully robot one) it just there for when a mii isn't working part time


----------



## WeiMoote

Uxie said:


> The robot shop keeper isn't rare (unless there's a fully robot one) it just there for when a mii isn't working part time



What copy does the brother have?


----------



## DJStarstryker

The robot is in the European version of the game. The North American version of the game has a wooden plank thing. Here's the plank thing. Edit: OK it didn't keep the time. Go to 24:38 and you'll see it.


----------



## FrozenLover

DJStarstryker said:


> The robot is in the European version of the game. The North American version of the game has a wooden plank thing. Here's the plank thing. Edit: OK it didn't keep the time. Go to 24:38 and you'll see it.



Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



WeiMoote said:


> What copy does the brother have?



My brother doesn't have it, he has just been watching a lot of vids about it


----------



## Gingersnap

Do the apartments automatically upgrade once they start to fill up?


----------



## cIementine

Gingersnap said:


> Do the apartments automatically upgrade once they start to fill up?



_Yes c: When you're close to 24 miis, it upgrades to 48, and then when you're almost at 48, it goes up again, etc._


----------



## PrayingMantis10

How long does it take for the baby to show up once a character tells you that they are going to have a baby ? I stupidly assumed overnight.lol


----------



## Zanessa

PrayingMantis10 said:


> How long does it take for the baby to show up once a character tells you that they are going to have a baby ? I stupidly assumed overnight.lol



Well yesterday, my friend's character, Creamy, and his wife, Mikasa, were thinking about having a baby. They got married on Thursday. But the other couples haven't brought it up to me, yet.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ZanessaGaily said:


> Well yesterday, my friend's character, Creamy, and his wife, Mikasa, were thinking about having a baby. They got married on Thursday. But the other couples haven't brought it up to me, yet.



Do you know if they get a bigger house or anything?


----------



## Zanessa

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Do you know if they get a bigger house or anything?



Not sure. This is the first time I heard anything about a "big house".


----------



## Swiftstream

Theres no such thing as a bigger house....

I have 3 couples, non of them want to have children.
Any tips?


----------



## Gingersnap

Do couples live in the same apartment together once they're married?

Also, my one couple wants to marry, when will the proposal happen?


----------



## Zanessa

Gingersnap said:


> Do couples live in the same apartment together once they're married?
> 
> Also, my one couple wants to marry, when will the proposal happen?



When they get married, they get a house, but return to their apartments regularly.. 
The proposal will happen when one of them is ready to pop the question which is random.


----------



## Clara Oswald

How long does it take for babies to grow up?


----------



## Mariah

Uxie said:


> How long does it take for babies to grow up?


They grow up a little each day. My baby was born four days ago and now she runs around and reads books. I think she's like a preschooler or a kindergartner.


----------



## Hikari

This is my favorite quote from Tomodachi Life so far:


(My sister and Xion are fighting in this picture, by the way.)​


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mariah said:


> They grow up a little each day. My baby was born four days ago and now she runs around and reads books. I think she's like a preschooler or a kindergartner.



Thank you


----------



## Zanessa

Mariah said:


> They grow up a little each day. My baby was born four days ago and now she runs around and reads books. I think she's like a preschooler or a kindergartner.



Omg that's so cute


----------



## Mariah

ZanessaGaily said:


> Omg that's so cute



A few minutes ago, she was jumping on a trampoline.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mariah said:


> A few minutes ago, she was jumping on a trampoline.



Can we see pictures? It sounds so cute


----------



## WeiMoote

I got the game! And what was one of the first things I did, once I was able to?



Teach a friend of mine's character I made for him in Mii Maker a song about butts. (Don't worry; the song's rather tame.)


----------



## Nymeri

Does anyone know if I can wake up miis somehow?


----------



## Mariah

Nymeri said:


> Does anyone know if I can wake up miis somehow?



If they're napping, you can. But at night when they're in bed, you can't.


----------



## Solar

One of the wives on my island was thinking about having a baby. I said it was a good time to do so but nothing happened. Will I get one soon?


----------



## radical6

My mii just asked if they could have a baby. When will the baby arrive?

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops same question as benmjy haha


----------



## Nymeri

That's what I thought.. oh well. Everyone's sleeping now, not fun


----------



## Mariah

Benmjy said:


> One of the wives on my island was thinking about having a baby. I said it was a good time to do so but nothing happened. Will I get one soon?



It takes a few days.


----------



## Chiarasu

Yay Kirigiri got married to Naegi~ About time...>.<


----------



## orangepeanut

Nymeri said:


> Does anyone know if I can wake up miis somehow?



I found out that if you change their personality slider positions, they wake up (the changes have to be saved). They go back to bed immediately after you leave the room though


----------



## Kaiaa

Princess Zelda married Jackie Chan today. Now I'm just waiting on Alice and Luigi =p


----------



## Marii

Kaiaa said:


> Princess Zelda married Jackie Chan today. Now I'm just waiting on Alice and Luigi =p



YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS. AlicexWeegee 4evr. I'd ship WeegeexThunder but ... Miiquality :'( (that, and I don't have Thunder's mii...might bug him about it later.)


----------



## radical6

what happens if a mii wants to confess to someone whos already taken lol
miku had feelings for tony stark except hes dating my friend so im like sorry girl hes taken
shes gotta date luka anyway >: (


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

DJStarstryker said:


> The robot is in the European version of the game. The North American version of the game has a wooden plank thing. Here's the plank thing. Edit: OK it didn't keep the time. Go to 24:38 and you'll see it.


He's a plank because hes a prank.... my brain hurts now.



FrozenLover said:


> My brother doesn't have it, he has just been watching a lot of vids about it


I've watched a few videos too and I know the one you are meaning. A youtuber said someone told him or her that in the comments. It's not true.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> what happens if a mii wants to confess to someone whos already taken lol
> miku had feelings for tony stark except hes dating my friend so im like sorry girl hes taken
> shes gotta date luka anyway >: (


As far as I have played that has come up 3 times for me, and the person they confess to always says "I'm sorry".
Maybe it depends on their love, the dating couple or the two? If its strong or not there is a chance. I'm not sure...


----------



## DJStarstryker

I have a 50 year old Mii who keeps going after a 10 year old Mii. He even asked me to turn him into a kid, presumably so he can try to have a relationship with the 10 year old.


----------



## Cudon

Is the kid a mixture of both parents? Also how are the glasses you can add in miimaker handled on the kid? I'm kinda afraid to get some of my miis married since some of em have eyebrows and such in odd positions. Don't want the kids to be abominations.


----------



## Ponyu

Dinomates said:


> Is the kid a mixture of both parents? Also how are the glasses you can add in miimaker handled on the kid? I'm kinda afraid to get some of my miis married since some of em have eyebrows and such in odd positions. Don't want the kids to be abominations.



The default baby Miis are mixtures of their parents, however you can change their look when they are born. The baby is presented to you, and you can choose to alter their features.


----------



## Gingersnap

When the baby is all grown up, can they stay on the island if you have space?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

tsundere said:


> My mii just asked if they could have a baby. When will the baby arrive?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> whoops same question as benmjy haha


My couple had their baby 24 hours after asking me if it was a good idea.


----------



## rndrn

If any of you wonderful people who recently got the game has a spare North American Move-In (demo) version code I am very interested in trying this game before I commit to purchase! I'd be willing to part with some in-fame or TBT bells if you require. Please send me a PM if you have a spare!! (Both the download and physical copies come with two free codes)


----------



## Kaiaa

rndrn said:


> If any of you wonderful people who recently got the game has a spare North American Move-In (demo) version code I am very interested in trying this game before I commit to purchase! I'd be willing to part with some in-fame or TBT bells if you require. Please send me a PM if you have a spare!! (Both the download and physical copies come with two free codes)



I'll send you one for free!


----------



## Zanessa

Ah, first baby was born! Alyssa was born to Creamy and Mikasa (oh god she's sort of ugly but that's okay!)
Also had my first divorce today. Andrew and Nikki just couldn't work it out.. :/ 
But then again, they only had a *13% romance rating.* I'm guessing if it's higher, they can work things out better? I hope Creamy and Mikasa don't divorce; especially now that they had a baby... Does a baby lock their relationship or..? They have a *45% romance rating* if that helps..


----------



## Gingersnap

Waiting for my Miis to be friends with the people I want them to be friends with is taking a long time...
I wish there was a way to gently nudge them towards certain Miis.


----------



## Marii

Gingersnap said:


> Waiting for my Miis to be friends with the people I want them to be friends with is taking a long time...
> I wish there was a way to gently nudge them towards certain Miis.



Heh, the only way I know of is when a someone wants to introduce someone to another mii, and you can say "someone else" and hope the mii you want them to be introduced to is friends with the first person...


----------



## Clara Oswald

Can miis still get a divorce even after they had a kid? Also if you deleted a mii that's was married with a kid what would happen?


----------



## Zanessa

Uxie said:


> *Can miis still get a divorce even after they had a kid?* Also if you deleted a mii that's was married with a kid what would happen?



Just asked this, too. Super curious!


----------



## Gingersnap

I'm very paranoid that my one couple in this game will break up...
I wish it wasn't so random and you actually had some form of influence

Ah well, every lift simulation game can't be like the Sims though :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> Just asked this, too. Super curious!



From what I've seen/heard, apparently yes. :0


----------



## BellGreen

Am I the only one who has played for hours straight and with no luck getting at least one couple on the island? One of my Miis tried to play matchmaker with Kaiaa and Gallows, and even that failed. 
Otherwise, I've had more fun with this game than I thought


----------



## Swiftstream

ermigawd ;-;

I think some of my miis need counselling, theyve been living on the island for more than 5 days and they still dont have a single friend


----------



## gooieooie

Does anyone have a Move-In Code for North America? I've been searching for one for a while now...


----------



## jvgsjeff

Dinomates said:


> I'm kinda afraid to get some of my miis married since some of em have eyebrows and such in odd positions. Don't want the kids to be abominations.



Behold Xavier, who inherited Miss Piggy's eyebrows (which I used to make her snout).


----------



## Gingersnap

My one Mii whom I really want to marry was getting a little too buddy-buddy with another female Mii...
Needless to say he "moved away" and will be coming back soon as a new Mii


----------



## Clara Oswald

Gingersnap said:


> My one Mii whom I really want to marry was getting a little too buddy-buddy with another female Mii...
> Needless to say he "moved away" and will be coming back soon as a new Mii



I kept remaking the mii I wanted my mii to marry til their rating was 100% totally worth it...


----------



## Gingersnap

Speaking of rating, does it have anything to do with the relationship?
It says for amusement purposes only but...

Skeptical Gingersnap is Skeptical.


----------



## Solar

HOW DO YOU MAKE THE BABY STOP CRYING


----------



## Mariah

Benmjy said:


> HOW DO YOU MAKE THE BABY STOP CRYING



The rocking? It's so hard. I managed to do it once.


----------



## Solar

Mariah said:


> The rocking? It's so hard. I managed to do it once.



I've tried like every type of motion and nothing seems to work.


----------



## rndrn

Kaiaa said:


> I'll send you one for free!



Received your PM, all worked out great! Thanks again!

Now to name my Island...


----------



## gooieooie

Wait, you got one for FREE!? Lucky...

I still haven't even gotten one at ALL...


----------



## Sid2125

I have two children in the game and the boy just proposed. We'll I messed up the game so he didn't succeed but they have been in a relationship less then anybody else And they proposed unlike any of the adult couples in the game.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Mariah said:


> The rocking? It's so hard. I managed to do it once.



I never managed to at all.


----------



## Gingersnap

Nothing happens on my island anymore.
I'm pretty sure my Miis are like... "Should we make friends and be interesting?" 
"Nah let's play games the whole day."


----------



## radical6

me and my bffs mii had a baby except it had blond eyebrows and im very confused cuz i have black hair and she has brown so idk lol


----------



## Zanessa

tsundere said:


> me and my bffs mii had a baby except it had blond eyebrows and im very confused cuz i have black hair and she has brown so idk lol



Same. Not sure what's going on but both the parents have black hair.. XD


----------



## Swiftstream

All babies are born with blonde eyebrows dont worry guys  they'll change when they get older


----------



## Gingersnap

When Miis are ready to pop the marriage question, is it a heart icon or a troubled icon?


----------



## f11

Gingersnap said:


> When Miis are ready to pop the marriage question, is it a heart icon or a troubled icon?


Heart. Same thing when have children.


----------



## BellGreen

Gingersnap said:


> When Miis are ready to pop the marriage question, is it a heart icon or a troubled icon?



I watched a video; it is a heart icon. I think that goes for everything that involves romance.


----------



## Zanessa

http://imgur.com/a/vL7ST#0 
Added pictures of the new baby and family <3


----------



## radical6

My friends mii had 3 people confess to her at once and she turned them all down..lmaooo


----------



## Cudon

jvgsjeff said:


> Behold Xavier, who inherited Miss Piggy's eyebrows (which I used to make her snout).


I'm...I'm afraid


Spoiler: really afraid








I don't think I should use this guy after all.


somebody better inherit K.K. Sliders sexy eyebrows tho


----------



## PrayingMantis10

The wedding dress came out today via spotpass. It will be in the import shop. Omg. it's not free. It costs  $ 3500.00 . lol. I can't afford that.


----------



## WeiMoote

Here's some pics from my Islanders...


Yeah, I made a pop song about butts.

Seriously, they seem like they're doing the YMCA.

Just a night gaming session!


----------



## LeAckerman

I just got the game a few hours ago


----------



## Gingersnap

I'm getting a little nervous, a couple I'd really like to stay together is weird.
The girl wants to get married but the boy is getting along okay with her.
Is this normal?


----------



## Kaiaa

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The wedding dress came out today via spotpass. It will be in the import shop. Omg. it's not free. It costs  $ 3500.00 . lol. I can't afford that.



I'm saving up for it, I want it so bad!



Gingersnap said:


> I'm getting a little nervous, a couple I'd really like to stay together is weird.
> The girl wants to get married but the boy is getting along okay with her.
> Is this normal?


I have a married couple in which the Wife adores the husband but he doesn't like her. They are still together and have yet to get into a fight so I think that your couple will be okay. However, really watch them because if they fight and don't make up they can break up!


----------



## DarkOnyx

How long is the average time to get your first baby oncs you have a married couple?


----------



## Swiftstream

In the middle of the night....



Spoiler: ...



Peyton was born as the first baby on Azalia Island! <3


----------



## Mariah

sharkystriker22 said:


> How long is the average time to get your first baby oncs you have a married couple?



It's totally random.


----------



## Kaiaa

Do you get to name the baby or do the Miis name it?


----------



## radical6

Kaiaa said:


> Do you get to name the baby or do the Miis name it?



Either. You can choose a random name or name the baby yourself


----------



## Swiftstream

tsundere said:


> Either. You can choose a random name or name the baby yourself



it also applies for gender and personality


----------



## Solar

I love letting it all be random! I got my first baby named Emily yesterday, pics soon! She's actually pretty cute :3


----------



## DarkOnyx

Cant wait for Sun Coast's first baby!^_^


----------



## Solar

Spoiler: Baby Emily!








I think she'll look a lot better when she grows up but she's pretty cute now too!


----------



## DarkOnyx

How long does it usually ake for a baby to grow up?Cam you use the age o matic?


----------



## Mariah

sharkystriker22 said:


> How long does it usually ake for a baby to grow up?Cam you use the age o matic?



They grow up a little each day. You can't use the age-o-matic.


----------



## Capella

Just got it today, it sold out at our local store, had to go somewhere else xD 
Can't wait to play it more


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

How many babies can you have at once on your island at once? I have 1 at this moment, but no other couple has asked me yet they want a baby.



sharkystriker22 said:


> How long does it usually ake for a baby to grow up?Cam you use the age o matic?


I've heard its 5 to 7 days. Not sure.


----------



## WeiMoote

Here's some of my samples of songs I made...

Omelette's Butt Song

I intentionally made my friend's character forgot the lyrics to Robodachi.


----------



## Solar

Babies are so much fun!!! They're so cute when they're happy and it's so fun to babysit them as well as watch them grow up. Even cooler is the fact that I think they will get their own apartment and you can eventually marry them off!! I have a second baby on the way!! Man babies make the game 10x better!


----------



## DarkOnyx

Ugh...You have a second baby on the way,I don't even have a first...xD


----------



## Solar

Just look for the heart icons, so far they have all come from the wives. You'll get one soon I'm sure


----------



## WeiMoote

Cherries makes everything awesome!


----------



## Zanessa

I got another baby.
They need to patch the whole blonde eyebrows already. It makes the babies so ugly..


----------



## DarkOnyx

Yesssssss!!!Chloe asked about having a baby.Now,how long does it take after they ask?


----------



## Mariah

sharkystriker22 said:


> Yesssssss!!!Chloe asked about having a baby.Now,how long does it take after they ask?



Like two days.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

sharkystriker22 said:


> Yesssssss!!!Chloe asked about having a baby.Now,how long does it take after they ask?



It took mine 24 hours exactly.


----------



## Hikari

I just got my first baby! It's Ness and Miku's, and the baby is a girl. She has Ness's hair and eye color, and has Miku's eyes and nose. They named her Layla.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Mariah said:


> Like two days.



Mariah thank you so much for your mii! I really loved that your mii already had your personality preset. I was also really happy to see you in a hoody and a better room too ( I really don't like the beginning room).


----------



## DarkOnyx

Ikr,Mariahs mii is awesome.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mariah uploaded her mii?! *finds and scans qr code* 

Omg we has the same personality


----------



## DarkOnyx

Does time traveling interfere with a baby being born?Accidently tt'd.


----------



## Gingersnap

Still waiting for my couple to get married.

EVERYONE IS FALLING IN LOVE WITH THE WRONG PEOPLE.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Gingersnap said:


> Still waiting for my couple to get married.
> 
> EVERYONE IS FALLING IN LOVE WITH THE WRONG PEOPLE.



I know the feeling, stay strong


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

How many babies can you have at once on your island at once? I have 1 at this moment, but no other couple has asked me yet if they want a baby.

No one knows?


----------



## Zanessa

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> No one knows?



I have 2 right now. One was born today and the other, a few days ago.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

Can someone give me a general idea of Tomodachi Life? I heard it's a fun game and I was recommended to purchase it, but I'm kind-of iffy about it. Would you recommend it? I'm trying to find a demo, but I can't seem to find it in the Eshop.


----------



## radical6

Inaudible Whispers said:


> Can someone give me a general idea of Tomodachi Life? I heard it's a fun game and I was recommended to purchase it, but I'm kind-of iffy about it. Would you recommend it? I'm trying to find a demo, but I can't seem to find it in the Eshop.



you cant get it in the eshop. you have to get a code
anyway
its basically the sims but more simplified. you cant control them. they do random stuff and can get together and stuff i guess.


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

tsundere said:


> you cant get it in the eshop. you have to get a code
> anyway
> its basically the sims but more simplified. you cant control them. they do random stuff and can get together and stuff i guess.


Oh really? Dang. 
And I see, yeah it does look pretty similar to The Sims. How is the game in general though? Do you get like jobs and stuff like in The Sims? And there's like stores to purchase clothing and other things like that, right? Sorry for all the questions haha


----------



## Music_123

i've been trying soo hard to make my mii and another mii to fall in love but nothing!


----------



## Hot

Just got the game earlier today. It's slow, but I've gotta admit that it's pretty cute as well. ^^;


----------



## BellGreen

Inaudible Whispers said:


> Oh really? Dang.
> And I see, yeah it does look pretty similar to The Sims. How is the game in general though? Do you get like jobs and stuff like in The Sims? And there's like stores to purchase clothing and other things like that, right? Sorry for all the questions haha



There are no real jobs. Miis sometimes leave their homes to be the people selling stuff to you at the shops, but you can quickly call them to go back to their apartment. There are stores to buy clothing, food, hats, interiors for Mii apartments, etc.

- - - 

I finished Tomodachi Quest today and unless you want 15 minutes of your life spent to get a dumb prize, I wouldn't do it, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ZanessaGaily said:


> I have 2 right now. One was born today and the other, a few days ago.


Thanks for letting me know!

Question, how many married couples do you have?


----------



## f11

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> Question, how many married couples do you have?


I have 5 married couples; One has had a baby and 2 have asked to have a baby today.


----------



## radical6

Inaudible Whispers said:


> Oh really? Dang.
> And I see, yeah it does look pretty similar to The Sims. How is the game in general though? Do you get like jobs and stuff like in The Sims? And there's like stores to purchase clothing and other things like that, right? Sorry for all the questions haha



You can watch them talk and watch their relationships grow. No jobs. They can marry and have children, but you can't speed that up. You have to give them stuff yourself and there's like 5 mini games to play. It's fun when you put your friend's miis in or something just to see where they end up

Also I only have 1 married couple, I have like 4 unmarried couples thoo


----------



## Solar

tsundere said:


> You can watch them talk and watch their relationships grow. No jobs. They can marry and have children, but you can't speed that up. You have to give them stuff yourself and there's like 5 mini games to play. It's fun when you put your friend's miis in or something just to see where they end up
> 
> Also I only have 1 married couple, I have like 4 unmarried couples thoo



Same, I have like 3 married couples, and 5 unmarried. 1 of them being my Mii and his girlfriend even though they've been together for so long ugh


----------



## Zanessa

I have 4 married and 1 unmarried.
Out of those 4, 2 have children. 
Both of them had girls who inherited their fathers mouth (omfg why) and their mother's skin. Both of them have blonde eyebrows. 
The one who belongs to Creamy and Mikasa is Alyssa. I let them choose everything and she is now a few days old. I'll upload progress pictures later.
Abigail belongs to Setsuko and Alex. She is 2 days old. Same for above.


----------



## Solar

ZanessaGaily said:


> I have 4 married and 1 unmarried.
> Out of those 4, 2 have children.
> Both of them had girls who inherited their fathers mouth (omfg why) and their mother's skin. Both of them have blonde eyebrows.
> The one who belongs to Creamy and Mikasa is Alyssa. I let them choose everything and she is now a few days old. I'll upload progress pictures later.
> Abigail belongs to Setsuko and Alex. She is 2 days old. Same for above.



I love it when the choose everything!! much more realistic lol. I have a second baby that I estimate will be born in about an hour


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Spoiler








Some pics of Katari and Genkah's daughter Mads growing up.


----------



## Solar

Yuki Nagato said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51283View attachment 51284View attachment 51285View attachment 51286View attachment 51287View attachment 51288View attachment 51289View attachment 51290View attachment 51291View attachment 51292View attachment 51293View attachment 51294View attachment 51295View attachment 51296
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of Katari and Genkah's daughter Mads growing up.



That is adorable <3


----------



## Hamusuta

For me the baby fully grew in exactly 4 days after it was born.


----------



## Gingersnap

My one couple wanted to get married and I messed up the proposal. At the very last stage too!
Being the butthurt person I am, I turned the game off and the heart icon went away.

UGH.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Save before you talk to them.:3


----------



## Gingersnap

One of my irl friends Sophie set me up on a date with Rin from Blue Exorcist.
Needless to say we are now sweethearts. <3


----------



## DarkOnyx

Two couples that asked abouyt a baby are talking in the house with hearts floating around and romantic music playing,does that mean it will come soon?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thank you guys.
The other couple asked me if they wanted a kid last night, I only have two married couples. That will make 2 babies soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51283View attachment 51284View attachment 51285View attachment 51286View attachment 51287View attachment 51288View attachment 51289View attachment 51290View attachment 51291View attachment 51292View attachment 51293View attachment 51294View attachment 51295View attachment 51296
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of Katari and Genkah's daughter Mads growing up.


Too cute~


----------



## Zanessa

Alyssa - 




Abigail -


----------



## WeiMoote

So... How do you set up love triangles?

Being the curious sort I am, I looked at the Zendaya commercial.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Oops!  I accidently made Mariah and Blake break up because someone else asked out Blake and he said yes!


----------



## BellGreen

WeiMoote said:


> So... How do you set up love triangles?
> 
> Being the curious sort I am, I looked at the Zendaya commercial.


I wasn't aware there were love triangles? If I recall, Zendaya was trying to set two people up, right? I've had that happen and no love triangles have happened yet, unless that wasn't what the commercial was about, or if I missed something.


----------



## MayorShelby

I'm so addicted to this game right now!!
Some of my miis are married.
And I find it weird how similar it is to my real life.
Like my parents in real life well... They got married in the game too.
I just find that funny


----------



## DarkOnyx

Oh gosh...0_0 A 45 year old asked out a 19 year old,what a creep.Deleted him.


----------



## Crobatman45

CHUCK NORRIS AND CHUGGETTE GOT MARRIED, GUYS.


----------



## Gingersnap

I got the proposal right!
Ah yay my first married couple on the island. <3


----------



## Swiftstream

2nd baby on my island was born!!

His name is Connor :3


----------



## DarkOnyx

Just got Suncoast's first baby!!!^_^


----------



## Cress

Lucas and Kumatora had a baby named Leah a while back. The scariest thing I've seen in this game so far is 2 guys that are 20 years apart singing a love song to each other. O_O


----------



## GreenLeaf

today I bought my copy yay! 

sadly after few minutes a character seemed interested to my alterego ( an heart appeared at my window) and he was right the character I was hoping for! but sadly I hit the wrong option and refused him 
I hope the option will pop up again soon
damn it! T_T

uh I've a question if I put the age this will affect the mii actions?
anyway I like this game is addictive! I think I'll put AC to rest for quite some time


----------



## BellGreen

GreenLeaf said:


> uh I've a question if I put the age this will affect the mii actions?
> anyway I like this game is addictive! I think I'll put AC to rest for quite some time



I have some kids and they have been doing mostly the same things adults can. I think kids can get married too; they ask you to apply Age-o-matic spray onto them so they can be adults.


----------



## GreenLeaf

BellBringerGreen said:


> I have some kids and they have been doing mostly the same things adults can. I think kids can get married too; they ask you to apply Age-o-matic spray onto them so they can be adults.



oh ok thanks! 

but then what's the point of creating an adult or a kid? it's just some sort of safety obscure feature from nintendo?


----------



## WeiMoote

GreenLeaf said:


> oh ok thanks!
> 
> but then what's the point of creating an adult or a kid? it's just some sort of safety obscure feature from nintendo?



I wish Nintendo separated it three ways: Kid, Teen, and Adult. Seriously, my kid Miis are falling with my teenage Miis. It's cute and all, but still...


----------



## Kaiaa

Alice X Luigi


Spoiler: Prepare yourself for this, Alice













Today, June 20th, 2014, you have welcomed a child into your life!





Happy family photo to hang on your wall or set on your desk. Whatever you feel like doing.





Raising a kid is hard work! I caught you all napping in the park!


----------



## Solar

Kaiaa said:


> Alice X Luigi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prepare yourself for this, Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, June 20th, 2014, you have welcomed a child into your life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy family photo to hang on your wall or set on your desk. Whatever you feel like doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raising a kid is hard work! I caught you all napping in the park!



That last picture is absolutely adorable. After the kid grows up you get a wonderful surprise, which I won't spoil


----------



## DarkOnyx

WeiMoote said:


> I wish Nintendo separated it three ways: Kid, Teen, and Adult. Seriously, my kid Miis are falling with my teenage Miis. It's cute and all, but still...


Oh my gosh yes!A 19 year old and 45 year old got married in my game and now they are asking about children...0_0


----------



## GreenLeaf

sharkystriker22 said:


> Oh my gosh yes!A 19 year old and 45 year old got married in my game and now they are asking about children...0_0



this happened to me too but I've no problem about may\december relationships plus they're just cute pixels XD

but those kids... I'm literally forcing my kids mii to acting properly giving them just kids things


----------



## Trent the Paladin

First marriage happened in my game finally.  Some of my OTPs didn't happen, but I guess I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## radical6

Whats the little square for travelers thing. Like the thing that goes "You need to have a traveler visit your town to unlock" What does it do


----------



## Minako Aino

tsundere said:


> Whats the little square for travelers thing. Like the thing that goes "You need to have a traveler visit your town to unlock" What does it do



its a campground "A comfy spot where travelers can rest their weary heads. Stop by for a chat and see where they're from."


----------



## Wataru

Hey everyone from TBT !
I'm really interested in trying this game because it's only arriving in the bookstore i always buy my games in july 4th if anyone here have an extra invitation code, could you please sell me or give me ? 
(I can give you up to 100 TBT)


----------



## Kaiaa

If I ever end up having a baby in someone's game I would love to see it!


----------



## cIementine

_Logan and Summer got married 10 minutes within becoming a couple...._


----------



## DJStarstryker

If you tell a married couple not to have a baby, will they try to ask you again later? Anyone know?

Today was also the first day I took the 3DS out of the house since getting Tomodachi Life. Despite the game being about a year old in Japan, 10 of the over 50 Street Passes I got today were Tomodachi Life ones. That's actually way better odds than I expected. I wasn't sure if I'd get any. Only 5 out of those 10 had travelers though. But I got the big thing I wanted out of it - some of the Street Pass only outfits. Got 9 brand new outfits, and the 10th was a different color of one of the others that I got from another island.


----------



## WeiMoote

I'm not sure if I'll even GET a Streetpass for Tomodachi Life. I live in an area where XBOX and Sony is king... If I do receive one, I'll be extremely lucky... My Import Shop won't receive much business, it seems.

Anyways, enjoy a baby picture of my married couple!


Hana's the baby's name.


----------



## BerryPop

WeiMoote said:


> I'm not sure if I'll even GET a Streetpass for Tomodachi Life. I live in an area where XBOX and Sony is king... If I do receive one, I'll be extremely lucky... My Import Shop won't receive much business, it seems.
> 
> Anyways, enjoy a baby picture of my married couple!
> 
> View attachment 51585
> Hana's the baby's name.



Yes same her except everyone like plays cod and cusses non stop

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> There's a Gamestop in your region?! All I get here are DataBlitz or iTech yuck.



Here we have nothing other than gamestops


----------



## WeiMoote

BerryPop said:


> Yes same her except everyone like plays cod and cusses non stop



Same with me. I think the only exception was when Pokemon X and Y came out.

Anyways, my Streetpass item is the Spiderweb shirt. Since I run into mostly Male Streetpassers when/if I get one, might as well give them a little variety.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, yeah!

Has anyone tried rubbing on their Mii's head? You can get a little more happiness from doing that.


----------



## Cress

"Would you like Leah to travel the world or move into an apartment?"
I'm wondering which one I should go with, but I'm leaning towards travel the world because I have and will get StreetPasses, and I know you get special items from it.


----------



## WeiMoote

PuffleKirby21 said:


> "Would you like Leah to travel the world or move into an apartment?"
> I'm wondering which one I should go with, but I'm leaning towards travel the world because I have and will get StreetPasses, and I know you get special items from it.



I'll most likely only send one, being I live in a non-streetpass area. Seriously, I got one today for Rusty's Big Deal Baseball... NONE for Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Box9Missingo

WeiMoote said:


> I'll most likely only send one, being I live in a non-streetpass area. Seriously, I got one today for Rusty's Big Deal Baseball... NONE for Tomodachi Life.


I'm going through a similar situation . It sucks living in an area where I don't get very many, if at all, Streetpasses.

I love Tomodachi Life so far!  Been addicted to this game and have been having a ball playing it, it's very quirky.


----------



## WeiMoote

Box9Missingo said:


> I'm going through a similar situation . It sucks living in an area where I don't get very many, if at all, Streetpasses.



My Spiderweb shirts will be catching dust...

Anyways, how about a literal soap opera?


----------



## Box9Missingo

Was that recording from in game?

If so, nice XD. It can get rather dramatically soap like in this game at times.


----------



## WeiMoote

Box9Missingo said:


> Was that recording from in game?
> 
> If so, nice XD. It can get rather dramatically soap like in this game at times.



It came from the game. I have a couple more that I recorded earlier. It's back there in this topic somewhere.


----------



## Box9Missingo

WeiMoote said:


> It came from the game. I have a couple more that I recorded earlier. It's back there in this topic somewhere.



Cool . I'll have to take a look for them sometime.


----------



## Pearls

This game is great! I wish one of my islanders would have a baby. Me and Harry Potter just got divorced xD


----------



## Cudon

I received the game and gotta say its kinda fun.. and incredibly repetitive. So far no marriages which is kinda disappointing. I do have some amazing couples like Garfield & Zelda, Dry bones & Phi (zero escape) But yeah as I mentioned earlier the game is hella repetitive and as boring as I expected it to be but eh. Kinda sad how the more people you got on your island the harder it becomes to get people to befriend each other.


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake (from this forum) married Nicki Minaj and had a baby with her  he wanted me to name it Sweg but I wanted a real name, so i went on some baby name website and the closest name to Sweg was Sultana... but he liked Sultana so I just went with that. :3

Jake and Nicki's wedding:










Jake and Nicki with Sultana (girl):






















Janicki is endgame guys <3


----------



## Jake

Sultana is such a cute name and that baby is so cute


----------



## BerryPop

i wanna see what me x link would look like
or any one else i like
we'd name the girl summer
not sure about a boy...


----------



## Bulbadragon

How long does it take for the Miis to have a baby? One of my couples were thinking about having a baby yesterday and I told them yes, so when will they actually have the baby?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Do you guys think that the game will change seasons based on what month it is like Animal Crossing?


----------



## Box9Missingo

Bulbadragon said:


> How long does it take for the Miis to have a baby? One of my couples were thinking about having a baby yesterday and I told them yes, so when will they actually have the baby?


It seems to take a couple or so days. Another couple of mine just had one today, asked about it either yesterday or the day before.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Yes it will Sylveon.I used to tt on this game until I wanted the shops to update.

Second baby on the way!^_^


----------



## Cadbberry

I have had 6 babies, 3 growing up, 1 traveling, and 2 move ins


----------



## Naiad

I got the game yesterday, but I just started it up today > u < Is it weird, that my some of my tenants never do anything? I have one extremely social one, but no one's become best friends or anything yet OnO (Maybe I'm rushing this because I'm so used to TTing in ACNL x3)


----------



## Cadbberry

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I got the game yesterday, but I just started it up today > u < Is it weird, that my some of my tenants never do anything? I have one extremely social one, but no one's become best friends or anything yet OnO (Maybe I'm rushing this because I'm so used to TTing in ACNL x3)



it takes a tiny time for best friendships to form, give it a day or two from now


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

I just thought of something. In the UK version of the game, the Miis have British accents, right? If a player with the UK version of the game downloads a Mii from a QR created with the NA version, does it have an American accent or a British accent?


----------



## Marii

What happens when you send a child off to travel? Do they just disappear forever?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry

they made this game look bad in the ad's but i see actual gameplay and it looks good (mostly because the purpose was to keep expectations low) and I have to add calling this game friend life was kinda weird just because you put part of the title in japanese doesn't mean some of us who actually speak japanese to some extent wont question it


----------



## Elise

I have 5 married couples so far but only one baby.. I really want to other married couples to have babies but they are really stubborn 

Interestingly enough, my mii is married to my boyfriend's mii and is also best friends with my real life best friend's mii. 

Also my parents' miis are married, which is quite funny because they're actually broken up in real life. They are the one married couple that's had a baby, who is technically my new brother, though that relation isn't recognised by the game. My real life brother is also in the game and has married one of my friends.


----------



## hanzy

I just got this game 4 days ago ^-^
I'm completely addicted to it. I finally got my parents' miis together and I hope they get married soon. 

I lose the wrestling game 9/10 times. Does anyone have any tips for this? 

Also, what the heck do you do with all your treasure? Is there anything you can do with it besides sell it all?


----------



## Atsushicchi

I've been called "childish" 'cause I mentioned playing Tomodachi Life.

Besides, it's really addictive.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I usually just pawn them for money.  Unless they can be used in the game as gifts.  I usually don't play the game too much.  I check in a couple times a day to see how the miis are doing.  Have 3 married couples 1 child all grown up and living in her own apartment.


----------



## effluo

I'm still on the fence about getting this game... Anyone regret buying it?


----------



## Atsushicchi

@Effluo
I thought I was going to regret it but I ended up loving this game,


----------



## WeiMoote

I think the gifts you get from them from winning minigames can also be bartered during Confessions to Loved Ones?

I saw some vids in which someone decided to be a couple, after a _box of tissues_ sweetened the deal.


----------



## Swiftstream

no regrets 

I'm always looking for more 3ds games to play, and this one is really fun


----------



## WeiMoote

So, my Look-A-Like finally fell in love...

And got rejected.


----------



## YourFavMayor

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Do you guys think that the game will change seasons based on what month it is like Animal Crossing?



Not sure if you noticed this, but the game also follows the moon phases as well!


----------



## cIementine

hanzy said:


> I just got this game 4 days ago ^-^
> I'm completely addicted to it. I finally got my parents' miis together and I hope they get married soon.
> 
> I lose the wrestling game 9/10 times. Does anyone have any tips for this?
> 
> Also, what the heck do you do with all your treasure? Is there anything you can do with it besides sell it all?



_Use two fingers, but not at the same time. Do one after the other quickly._


----------



## Box9Missingo

Atsushicchi said:


> I've been called "childish" 'cause I mentioned playing Tomodachi Life.
> 
> Besides, it's really addictive.



That's really silly for people to do that.

Yea, and it's a fun game. Life's too short... people should be able to play whatever video games they'd like.

- - - Post Merge - - -



effluo said:


> I'm still on the fence about getting this game... Anyone regret buying it?



Heck no! It's been really fun to play .


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys,
Babies are born exactly 24 hours after they are like "lel i want a baby" and you press ok


----------



## YourFavMayor

Hamusuta said:


> Guys,
> Babies are born exactly 24 hours after they are like "lel i want a baby" and you press ok



Not exactly, all of my couples didn't have a baby until a day or two after asking.


----------



## Naiad

Atsushicchi said:


> I've been called "childish" 'cause I mentioned playing Tomodachi Life.
> 
> Besides, it's really addictive.



It's not childish at all. Can't people read? 'E' is for EVERYONE ;P


----------



## Atsushicchi

Hamusuta said:


> Guys,
> Babies are born exactly 24 hours after they are like "lel i want a baby" and you press ok



Nice logic.


----------



## tsantsa

2 of my People are in love, when i press r there relationship is want to get married, how do i give them the final push so i get a request ?


----------



## FireNinja1

AppleDapple said:


> 2 of my People are in love, when i press r there relationship is want to get married, how do i give them the final push so i get a request ?



Completely random. Can't push forward the amount of time it takes.


----------



## Hamusuta

YourFavMayor said:


> Not exactly, all of my couples didn't have a baby until *a day* or two after asking.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Some miisperiences here on Sun Coast.


Spoiler


----------



## Hamusuta

sharkystriker22 said:


> Some miisperiences here on Sun Coast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52166View attachment 52167View attachment 52168View attachment 52169View attachment 52170View attachment 52171View attachment 52172View attachment 52173View attachment 52174View attachment 52175View attachment 52176View attachment 52177View attachment 52178View attachment 52179


IVE HAD A BABY HOLLAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> IVE HAD A BABY HOLLAHHHHHHHHH



U could have had a baby in my game but I said no lel xo


----------



## WeiMoote

Couple 3 GET!

Had to go down the Zendaya route, only replace Zendaya with a dorky otaku, but it was worth it to see the happy expressions on their faces. So cute!


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> U could have had a baby in my game but I said no lel xo



****er


----------



## Yuki Nagato

I believe sombreros have been sent out!


----------



## BerryPop

Got this game today for my birthday! I really like it!


----------



## Naiad

Ben's Mii got with my sister really fast ^///^ Has anyone successfully gotten Kaiaa and Gallows together? They haven't even talked yet in my game :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I keep forgetting to check during normal hours so I haven't had any new couples spring up.


----------



## Cadbberry

I just had Naruto and Hinata hook up


----------



## Coos

I feel like this game is really limited to be honest unless someone can suggest other things I can do. So I feed, cloth, and give them presents. Then I wait for them to ask me for help to resolve an issue but after that when know one has an issue and all the daily sales have been purchased I just close the game and start up animal crossing..


----------



## Naiad

Coos said:


> I feel like this game is really limited to be honest unless someone can suggest other things I can do. So I feed, cloth, and give them presents. Then I wait for them to ask me for help to resolve an issue but after that when know one has an issue and all the daily sales have been purchased I just close the game and start up animal crossing..



Basically. It gets pretty tiring. The thing that keeps me playing is the wait for babies > u < Plus they do some pretty weird things. Tomodachi Life is a very casual game.


----------



## WeiMoote

Hana's growing up so fast!


----------



## Explosivo25

What a cutie!

I just started yesterday, and there's already some funny stuff happening, including:

1) Everyone ships people with Daria Morgendorffer from Daria

2) My Germany (Hetalia) mii is wearing a toga

3) Jude (6teen) has asked me to look inside his belly 3 times already.

4) Italy (Hetalia) has yet to meet Germany, but he's already had a dream about him.

5) Izzy (Total Drama) and Italy are constantly asking me to look at their doofy new faces. I'm probably going to nickname them "the Derp duo".

6) All the miis have a fetish for rewarding me with cold medicine and stomach medicine. It's annoying, but considering how many miis have complained about "rumbly tummies" so far, it's probably a good thing.

7) Soul (Soul Eater) tried to set up Nikki and Jude (6teen) and stalked them while on a date. Jude was pissed.


----------



## Atsushicchi

So I'm not the only one here that has anime-related miis~


----------



## katelynross

Is there anyone thats good at making miis lol ill pay with bells xD


----------



## Explosivo25

Atsushicchi said:


> So I'm not the only one here that has anime-related miis~



I bet lots of people do. I have miis from Soul Eater, Pokemon Indigo League, Hetalia, and Ouran High School Host Club.

I think the main problem with some anime miis is that it takes forever to get the game to pronounce their names properly.


----------



## Atsushicchi

Explosivo25 said:


> I think the main problem with some anime miis is that it takes forever to get the game to pronounce their names properly.



Same

I have from Free!, Kuroko no Basket, Madoka Magica and Durarara~


----------



## Naiad

katelynross said:


> Is there anyone thats good at making miis lol ill pay with bells xD



Who/what do you need made? :3

I always get really hungry when I'm feeding my Miis it's not even funny UwU I'm craving tacos now


----------



## Hamusuta

does anyone else like scream at their miis when they fall in love with the wrong person.


----------



## Naiad

Hamusuta said:


> does anyone else like scream at their miis when they fall in love with the wrong person.



Me everyday basically


----------



## Atsushicchi

Hamusuta said:


> does anyone else like scream at their miis when they fall in love with the wrong person.



^this


----------



## Improv

Hamusuta said:


> does anyone else like scream at their miis when they fall in love with the wrong person.



and when one person confesses their love to the right person and all u hear is

"i'm sorry"


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Toroko said:


> and when one person confesses their love to the right person and all u hear is
> 
> "i'm sorry"



Gah... just happened with me.

My mii, Euan, fell in love with T?ri, who is basically the Hawaiian/tropical mii but she said ' I'm Sorry '. Drives me up the wall!!


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys there is a tactic.
Whenever you see the love window, dont freak out and go straight into it! Just save your game and then see who they are in love with, if you don't like the person they are in love with, then just tell them they can't be with them. But if you do like the person they are in love with, then make them ask them out. If they say yes, YAY, if they say no, easy. Just turn off your 3DS, turn it back on again and go back on tomodachi life. Because you saved before the mii asked the other mii out then they will want to do it again. You just have to try different place combos and what they say until you get it right.  (also sometimes making them change clothes helps as well)


----------



## Solar

Lafiel said:


> Ben's Mii got with my sister really fast ^///^ Has anyone successfully gotten Kaiaa and Gallows together? They haven't even talked yet in my game :/



My Mii?? That's so funny!!


----------



## chillv

To be honest, I let my Miis do whatever they want. Putting restrictions on their relationships ruins the fun of the game, and it's really not how the game was meant to be played anyway. The fun comes from putting your Miis in this apartment and seeing what will happen to them, who will be their freinds, who will be their sweetheart. This isn't meant to be a game where you control their lives. If you're looking for that, play the Sims or something.


----------



## Explosivo25

Most of the miis I want to get together are either "incompatible" or of the same gender. XD

Today Canada from Hetalia fell in love with Nikki from 6teen (I made the characters adults). Nikki rejected him, and it took a good hour or so to cheer him up. At least I unlocked Leisure Island doing so.

Is it bad that I've had the game for two days and have already solved around 150 problems?

Also,  this   happened.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Improv said:


> and when one person confesses their love to the right person and all u hear is
> 
> "i'm sorry"


this happened twice, but then they finally fell in love with eachother.
well, one of them was me.


----------



## Naiad

Explosivo25 said:


> Most of the miis I want to get together are either "incompatible" or of the same gender. XD
> 
> Today Canada from Hetalia fell in love with Nikki from 6teen (I made the characters adults). Nikki rejected him, and it took a good hour or so to cheer him up. At least I unlocked Leisure Island doing so.
> 
> Is it bad that I've had the game for two days and have already solved around 150 problems?
> 
> Also,  this   happened.



Poor Matthew~ <<3 France is his one and only. (Or Prussia/Germany idk. I have ship issues.)
But srsly, when France does the 'Mathieu' thing I die a little bit from happiness ; u ; (Obviously this will only ever happen in FanFictions :'D)

I'm getting seriously upset that none of my Miis have gotten married yet x3 One of their relationships hints at marriage when you look at the info, so it's been driving me crazy that there's been no hearts x3


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

also, i heard that in a mii's friends list, if a name is in the blue shade, there's a low chance they'll fall in love with them.


----------



## Explosivo25

Yeah, poor Matty.  

He's surprisingly popular, for some reason. A lot of my miis seem to want to friend him (he's friends with Germany already). I also have yet to add America to the apartments, so I'll probably add him and the rest of the allies tomorrow.


----------



## Naiad

1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> also, i heard that in a mii's friends list, if a name is in the blue shade, there's a low chance they'll fall in love with them.



Good thing Gallows and Kaiaa haven't even talked yet :'D I'd die if they turned out to be blue.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Explosivo25 said:


> Yeah, poor Matty.
> 
> He's surprisingly popular, for some reason. A lot of my miis seem to want to friend him (he's friends with Germany already). I also have yet to add America to the apartments, so I'll probably add him and the rest of the allies tomorrow.



Kiku X Yao X Ivan pls


----------



## Aesthetic

god bless


----------



## Zeiro

that is disturbing, please remind me to never release a QR code of my mii


----------



## Chiarasu

I like how Teddie is best friends with Yosuke~ (Persona 4)
More crack pairings with the dangan ronpa crew! Mondo and Celes >.<

Naegi and Kirigiri have a kid~
Nidai and Owari's son has grown up, bless him ^.^


----------



## Aesthetic

has anyone used a travel ticket ??


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Netflix said:


> has anyone used a travel ticket ??



Yes.

Your Mii just goes on holiday and you get some pictures.


----------



## Naiad

Netflix said:


> god bless



Do set ups ever work? .-. 

My Mii and her BF at the let's get married stage and they've been at that stage for two days I just asdfghjkl;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Benmjy said:


> My Mii?? That's so funny!!



You married her btw <<3 You had a honeymoon in China ^w^


----------



## Explosivo25

I've had three attempted setups, and none of them worked. I don't know, maybe once in a blue moon they do.

EDIT: I just got a couple from this. It does work.


----------



## Kaiaa

Lafiel said:


> Do set ups ever work? .-.
> 
> My Mii and her BF at the let's get married stage and they've been at that stage for two days I just asdfghjkl;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You married her btw <<3 You had a honeymoon in China ^w^



Set ups DO work! Even if they failed with the couple you are trying to get together. I just got two of mine set up this morning <3


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Found some funny things, nvm!!


----------



## Atsushicchi

1.000 food items given~


----------



## FancyThat

Nintendo sent me a demo code for this today, it's so much fun  I'm going to buy it. I got two free panda costumes for completing the demo which was cool.


----------



## jax1234

I got the game a week or so ago and even though a few of my Mii's have tried to propose it never goes well. What am I doing wrong? Is there a trick to making the proposal go well?   I am getting frustrated with it.  Otherwise I like the fact that the game doesn't take alot of time to play.   I can check in on it for small amounts of time during the day and not feel like it requires tons of my attention.


----------



## Box9Missingo

jax1234 said:


> I got the game a week or so ago and even though a few of my Mii's have tried to propose it never goes well. What am I doing wrong? Is there a trick to making the proposal go well?   I am getting frustrated with it.  Otherwise I like the fact that the game doesn't take alot of time to play.   I can check in on it for small amounts of time during the day and not feel like it requires tons of my attention.



You have to make sure that the other Mii is thinking of the person. If you get it wrong, then the proposal doesn't work.

Just went through a divorce/break up . It's rather depressing. It sucks for the mii's son.


----------



## Aesthetic

What does giving pocket money do for the Mii?


----------



## BerryPop

So i have a couple that is at the status of "Lets get married, and have been for a few days. why wont they marry each other?
And why did morgan freeman get married to nikki from swapnote? :/


----------



## BellGreen

BerryPop said:


> So i have a couple that is at the status of "Lets get married, and have been for a few days. why wont they marry each other?
> And why did morgan freeman get married to nikki from swapnote? :/



The proposal thing is random, so you'll just have to wait it out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> What does giving pocket money do for the Mii?



If you give them any amount of money, they tell you they need 10,000 dollars total to go into outer space.


----------



## jax1234

Is there any reason for us to collect large amounts of money?


----------



## Atsushicchi

jax1234 said:


> Is there any reason for us to collect large amounts of money?



To buy things I guess?


----------



## RhinoK

I was like wth why would I want to buy this game

Then Nintendo just sent me a Welcome Version for free??
And I like it idk


----------



## jax1234

I understand having some money on hand, but I mean, accumulating huge sums.  Like you would in some other games.  Since I am new to the game I don't know all the ins and out so I didn't know if there is some long term goals.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

jax1234 said:


> I understand having some money on hand, but I mean, accumulating huge sums.  Like you would in some other games.  Since I am new to the game I don't know all the ins and out so I didn't know if there is some long term goals.


There are some very expensive items. Like the wedding dress or very fancy interiors.


----------



## Pearls

When do islanders have babies? Because loads of people go out with each other and Fred Weasley is married to Baby Peach. I'm hoping someone has a child soon


----------



## Naiad

GoldieJoan said:


> When do islanders have babies? Because loads of people go out with each other and Fred Weasley is married to Baby Peach. I'm hoping someone has a child soon



Just give me a second. *rolls over and dies of laughter* 
*ahem*
I read that it should be sometime in the first week of getting married.


----------



## BerryPop

yeah, morgan freeman and nikki had a baby today


----------



## jax1234

Mine go on dates constantly with their loves but it never goes well.  lol.  I think my town is jinxed and will be forever be a town of unattached Mii's with awesome clothes.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know, if I go to someone elses town, what can I do?


----------



## Explosivo25

BerryPop said:


> yeah, morgan freeman and nikki had a baby today



That must be one doofy looking baby.

I accidentally got Daria Morgendorffer and Germany together. Weird, but I'm hoping things work out for them. I caught them spending some quality time together at Germany's apartment (no, not THAT kind of quality time. Get your mind out of the gutter).


----------



## WeiMoote

Xylia's Newest Single is out!

The Horde has been Alerted!


----------



## DarkOnyx

My third baby is on the way!^_^ Val is having a baby with Ralph.:3


----------



## kittylover1379

Tomodachi life is the perfect game to play when your bored or need a good laugh! Im already married xD I love the game to bits!


----------



## Aesthetic

I gave my mii a mirror and she keeps changing to wear a straw hat
BUT IT DOESN'T GO WITH HER OUTFIT IT'S SO ANNOYING 
lol


----------



## Sorgatani

Freddie Mercury asked my mii out and was depressed for half a day when she rejected him.
And my fiance has a better 'bromance' potential with a politoed mii than relationship potential with me.

Strange, strange very addictive game it is >.< I haven't even had it for a week yet!


----------



## Mercedes

I just got the game, last night! :,D


----------



## Explosivo25

Enjoy the game, it's lots of fun!

I went to the morning market to find Dr. Zoidberg selling crab, of all things. Um...what?


----------



## Mercedes

Explosivo25 said:


> Enjoy the game, it's lots of fun!
> 
> I went to the morning market to find Dr. Zoidberg selling crab, of all things. Um...what?



OMG xD


----------



## Gingersnap

Can your married Miis have more than one baby?


----------



## Swiftstream

Gingersnap said:


> Can your married Miis have more than one baby?



yes of course


----------



## Mercedes

Gingersnap said:


> Can your married Miis have more than one baby?



Can kids have baby's? I have my sweet heart and I wanna have a baby


----------



## FireNinja1

Luckypinch said:


> Can kids have baby's? I have my sweet heart and I wanna have a baby



Yes. You need an Age-o-magic to make them adults first, have them marry, then they can have kids.


----------



## Atsushicchi

My Aomine (Kuroko no Basket) wants to marry Homura (PMMM).

I'm worried~


----------



## Mercedes

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes. You need an Age-o-magic to make them adults first, have them marry, then they can have kids.


Dang I don't wanna make them old yet  I will just make a few older miis 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Dang I don't wanna make them old yet  I will just make a few older miis



I feel so bad! X_X one of my islanders, Evy was rejected by my islander Jacob, was it because he had a sweet heart? 
Sorry for all the noob questions


----------



## FireNinja1

Luckypinch said:


> Dang I don't wanna make them old yet  I will just make a few older miis



There's always the Kid-o-matic as an undo.


----------



## Mercedes

FireNinja1 said:


> There's always the Kid-o-matic as an undo.



Really?  ok then once I get it, I will make them have a baby


----------



## Naiad

Atsushicchi said:


> My Aomine (Kuroko no Basket) wants to marry Homura (PMMM).
> 
> I'm worried~



wHAtArE yOU DOinG
AoKise is 4 real. (KiseKuro is pretty kool tho.)

Gallows and Kaiaa have not even awknowledged each other's existence yet this is seriously making me upset ; a ;


----------



## Mr Coffee

I have a question.Can Miis that are kids can ask someone out or they have to use Age-O-Matic first?


----------



## Mercedes

Mr Coffee said:


> I have a question.Can Miis that are kids can ask someone out or they have to use Age-O-Matic first?



My two kids me were sweet heats when kids, so I guess yeah! ^^


----------



## Aesthetic

I just want to point out one thing here: When was the last time the *girl* asked out the *boy* in a teen romance? Ever? Has it happened ever? I seriously think it might not have happened ever.


----------



## Cadbberry

Netflix said:


> I just want to point out one thing here: When was the last time the *girl* asked out the *boy* in a teen romance? Ever? Has it happened ever? I seriously think it might not have happened ever.


Easy, with my last 3+ boyfriends


----------



## Clara Oswald

Lafiel said:


> wHAtArE yOU DOinG
> AoKise is 4 real. (KiseKuro is pretty kool tho.)
> 
> Gallows and Kaiaa have not even awknowledged each other's existence yet this is seriously making me upset ; a ;



I'm joining your battle


----------



## Explosivo25

Canada is now in a relationship with Garcia from Criminal Minds. Oh dear. 

Daria and Germany got married yesterday and are now living together. Their wedding was cute, but my mii wore the world's ugliest dress. XD
My mom is now in the apartments. Hopefully she doesn't cause any trouble.

Edit: Yeesss! Soul and Maka are dating!


----------



## Mercedes

When will my miis have baby's :/ I have two marryed couple and no baby.


----------



## Aesthetic

Luckypinch said:


> When will my miis have baby's :/ I have two marryed couple and no baby.



Just wait a week


----------



## Mercedes

Netflix said:


> Just wait a week



Man ;; ok thanks for the help

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can u brake a married couple up .-----.


----------



## LyraVale

Question about time traveling:

I've had the game for a few weeks o.o but haven't been able to start playing cuz of ACNL issues. I finally got my ACNL town how I want it and I keep reading everywhere that you can't TT in Tomodachi. Fine, I don't need to TT in Tomodachi, but I do in ACNL.

So here's the problems:

1. In ACNL, I'm in May. Can I start Tomodachi in May? Or does it HAVE to be present date (for dlc etc.)
2. When I switch carts, to play Tomodachi, then back to ACNL, I need to change the time/date back so I don't mess up my ACNL town. Will this mess up Tomodachi shops?

Anyone playing both games still? How do you go back and forth between them? :c


----------



## Cudon

LyraVale said:


> Question about time traveling:
> 
> I've had the game for a few weeks o.o but haven't been able to start playing cuz of ACNL issues. I finally got my ACNL town how I want it and I keep reading everywhere that you can't TT in Tomodachi. Fine, I don't need to TT in Tomodachi, but I do in ACNL.
> 
> So here's the problems:
> 
> 1. In ACNL, I'm in May. Can I start Tomodachi in May? Or does it HAVE to be present date (for dlc etc.)
> 2. When I switch carts, to play Tomodachi, then back to ACNL, I need to change the time/date back so I don't mess up my ACNL town. Will this mess up Tomodachi shops?
> 
> Anyone playing both games still? How do you go back and forth between them? :c


I'm myself really curious about this. However I have both my main ac copy and tl downloaded so I'm pretty much frick'd when it comes to changing dates on the 3DS clock. All I can say is that at the beginning of tl you choose the date and time so you can have it different from the 3DS clock

- - - Post Merge - - -

Raiden and Rosalina just had a baby. Is there any way to change the babys name later? I really wanted a name beginning with R but then forgot when naming her.. Now shes just Paige


----------



## LyraVale

Dinomates said:


> I'm myself really curious about this. However I have both my main ac copy and tl downloaded so I'm pretty much frick'd when it comes to changing dates on the 3DS clock. All I can say is that at the beginning of tl you choose the date and time so you can have it different from the 3DS clock



A lot of of my ACNL bff's are playing TL only it seems and they haven't come back to ACNL. I wonder if the reason for that is that they're afraid to go back and forth between the games. :/ The different time/dates would get kinda confusing I assume....


----------



## Jennifer

I believe as long as you change the date when the cartridge isn't in (So if you have a downloadable copy, you're stuck)

You actually CAN change the date ingame in Tomodachi Life and you can start it whatever date you want. The thing is no stores will restock for 24 hours from the last time you changed the date. That's it. Miis will still have problems and do things--just no store restocks and no money from the fountain for 24 hours since the last time/date change.


----------



## AlphaWolf

I have to say that I'm very disappointed in this game. It seems like one of those games that Nintendo just threw together to give to the public. Whilst it's fun for the first week, it becomes super dry and boring afterwards. After some time, all you can do is go talk to your islanders and play mini-games. Also, the quirky personalities and dialogue become arid as time passes. What are your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## LyraVale

Jennifer said:


> I believe as long as you change the date when the cartridge isn't in (So if you have a downloadable copy, you're stuck)
> 
> You actually CAN change the date ingame in Tomodachi Life and you can start it whatever date you want. The thing is no stores will restock for 24 hours from the last time you changed the date. That's it. Miis will still have problems and do things--just no store restocks and no money from the fountain for 24 hours since the last time/date change.



Hmm...I was worried about that. I guess I'll just have to play around with it and see how I can get around that. :/


----------



## Jennifer

AlphaWolf said:


> I have to say that I'm very disappointed in this game. It seems like one of those games that Nintendo just threw together to give to the public. Whilst it's fun for the first week, it becomes super dry and boring afterwards. After some time, all you can do is go talk to your islanders and play mini-games. Also, the quirky personalities and dialogue become arid as time passes. What are your thoughts on the matter?



Well, this is just a translation of the second game in Japan--a lot of the fun is just watching what crazy things your Miis do. That said, I don't think it's for everyone.

If you've ever played the Sims--if you're the time of person who constantly directs your Sims versus watching them, the game is probably not as much for you.

I tend to do a mix, so I enjoy the game even if it's a bit frustrating at times.


----------



## Solar

Dinomates said:


> Raiden and Rosalina just had a baby. Is there any way to change the babys name later? I really wanted a name beginning with R but then forgot when naming her.. Now shes just Paige



You will be able to change it! When the child is grown-up and ready to leave home (you will get a cell phone call for this) you will be able to customize the child to your liking, including changing the name!


----------



## ShinySandwich




----------



## Jake

I'm getting really bored of this game, how do I make it fun again


----------



## Box9Missingo

Jake. said:


> I'm getting really bored of this game, how do I make it fun again



Ask strange questions! That's what I do when I'm bored in game. It's funny seeing the mii's react to them XD.


----------



## Kaiaa

Benmjy said:


> You will be able to change it! When the child is grown-up and ready to leave home (you will get a cell phone call for this) you will be able to customize the child to your liking, including changing the name!



Yes! I renamed my daughter from Sophia to Ellie and changed her hairsytle because the one she was given was a bowl cut


----------



## Aesthetic

can't you just use an age-o-matic thing on yo child or nah ??


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix said:


> can't you just use an age-o-matic thing on yo child or nah ??



No you can't use any item on children until they are "old enough to live on their own", in other words, not until they live in their own apartment.


----------



## Chiarasu

I'm just pumped that I finally saw a Tomodachi Life advertisement on T.V in Australia's radio waves~ 
And who better to advertise it than the 2013 winner of X-factor, Dami Im. She has such a cute Mii and naww~


----------



## WeiMoote

Here's some interesting developments in my town... Or rather, Mii News.


That face is just so cute!


I honestly thought it was gonna be someone running on a flattened Mii. Boy, I was wrong.


----------



## AppleCracker

View attachment 53643
So I went to see my mii and mario playing the wii u together :3


----------



## Explosivo25

WeiMoote said:


> Here's some interesting developments in my town... Or rather, Mii News.
> 
> View attachment 53490
> That face is just so cute!
> 
> View attachment 53491
> I honestly thought it was gonna be someone running on a flattened Mii. Boy, I was wrong.



D'aww, your Tina mii is adorable in every pic. Not sure what's going on with Uzuri and Cragmite in the second one, though.

My news:

Izzy (Total Drama) and America got married only hours after they met each other. That was pretty fast; it took an entire day before the topic of marriage came up for Daria and Germany.

Soul (Soul Eater) is interested in my mii despite the fact that he is dating Maka. He's such a player. XD


----------



## Cress

I want to marry Olivia from Fire Emblem, but we're not even friends yet, and her and Chrom are getting a little too close to each other. I can just delete Chrom since it's just a game.  And my charm ranking is -62?!?!?!?!?!?! How is that possible? (At least I'm not alone.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also got the Galaxy interior for myself because I can. So pretty...


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

AlphaWolf said:


> Whilst it's fun for the first week, it becomes super dry and boring afterwards. After some time, all you can do is go talk to your islanders and play mini-games. Also, the quirky personalities and dialogue become arid as time passes. What are your thoughts on the matter?


Yeah I pretty much agree with this. It was a riot for me the first couple weeks I played it, somewhat entertaining the third week, and now it's getting boring... But I still think it was worth the price.


----------



## Naiad

The thing that keeps me going is unlocking all the personality types + hoping to the heavens that I FINALLY get a baby ; a ;


----------



## Zanessa

Hana-Nezumi said:


> Yeah I pretty much agree with this. It was a riot for me the first couple weeks I played it, somewhat entertaining the third week, and now it's getting boring... But I still think it was worth the price.



Same for me exactly.
Another thing keeping me going is that I'm updating my friends on their miis. Just informed my friend that he's expecting another baby. XD


----------



## WeiMoote

*SPOTPASS ALERT!*

Uncle Sam outfits are available now.



THANKFULLY, they're a LOT less expensive than those Wedding Dresses.


----------



## Sugapuff

I got this game last night and love it, im in the process of adding a few miis, i uploadedariahs mii, shes adorable


----------



## jvgsjeff

The Tomodachi Life demo will be freely available in the 3DS eShop beginning tomorrow (July 2nd)--at least in North America. So you won't need a download code to try it out anymore.


----------



## RayOfHope

Cool, I've been wanting a demo. This game looks fun but I don't want to pay so much for it and then get bored soon afterwards.  But I'd still like to try it!!


----------



## Ghostlyboo

Still trying to get money for the wedding dress x.x


----------



## Cudon

Kaiaa said:


> Yes! I renamed my daughter from Sophia to Ellie and changed her hairsytle because the one she was given was a bowl cut


 I should probably change Paige's hairstyle aswell. She seems to be getting the Lotta Hart hairstyle from Raiden and I don't like it. 

I really hope Darkrai & Peach get married soon. Their kid would look like a lovely abomination. I made Peach have really big creepy eyes and Darkrai is just a sprite of darkrai on a miis face and I love it and they need children. I also hope Reindeer and Sunny get married soon since they be my otp.


----------



## Reindeer

Dinomates said:


> I also hope Reindeer and Sunny get married soon since they be my otp.


no dino thats weird please stop


----------



## Aesthetic

WHAT THE HELL ARE THERE CICADAS IN TOMODACHI TOO?
LET ME LIVE

I Came Out to Have a Good Time and I'm Honestly Feeling So Attacked Right Now


----------



## Oriana

I got Mikasa and Eren married. You don't realize how much this means to me.
Tomodachi Life: the place where non-canon or unrequited ships are realized. >.>


----------



## Explosivo25

I have three married couples but still no requests for babies. URGH!


----------



## WeiMoote

Then what the hell am I gonna do with my two Tomodachi Codes?

I meant to give one to Explosivo before she went under hiatus.


----------



## Explosivo25

You mean when I left for a week? Damn. 

At this point, I'm gonna tear 'em up and throw 'em away.


----------



## WeiMoote

Explosivo25 said:


> You mean when I left for a week? Damn.
> 
> At this point, I'm gonna tear 'em up and throw 'em away.



Eh, might as well keep them.


----------



## Mariah

WeiMoote said:


> Eh, might as well keep them.



Sell them for TBT like I did. People are still willing to buy.


----------



## Swiftstream

Had a LOVE-ly day guys 

2 babies were born, 1 couple formed, and 3 couples got married <3


----------



## Libra

jvgsjeff said:


> The Tomodachi Life demo will be freely available in the 3DS eShop beginning tomorrow (July 2nd)--at least in North America. So you won't need a download code to try it out anymore.



Cool. Let's hope it'll come to Europe as well.


----------



## Jake

oh oops it was already posted but i just read the demo is coming to europe too


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AMERICA SPOTPASS DLC YEAH

Needs more fireworks though. 

Why won't my other married couples ping for a baby.


----------



## Aesthetic

Has anyone's couple gotten divorced yet?

jw


----------



## Zanessa

Netflix said:


> Has anyone's couple gotten divorced yet?
> 
> jw



Yep. I had one divorce.


----------



## KCourtnee

I just found out about this game and I'm wondering if I should buy it?
SHOULD I?!?


----------



## Aesthetic

How do the charm rankings work?


----------



## Sugapuff

One of my miis keeps asking for a disposable camera, i dont have any and she keeps asking for one lol how do i make her stop?


----------



## Aesthetic

Sugapuff said:


> One of my miis keeps asking for a disposable camera, i dont have any and she keeps asking for one lol how do i make her stop?



You could try to solve other problems for a disposable camera?? idk


----------



## Sugapuff

Yea i did that luckily i got one  got 2 couples now  how long until one lf them says about marriage?


----------



## Swiftstream

Sugapuff said:


> Yea i did that luckily i got one  got 2 couples now  how long until one lf them says about marriage?


its random

It could be from 1 day to a few weeks or so


----------



## Sugapuff

Swiftstream said:


> its random
> 
> It could be from 1 day to a few weeks or so



Ah ok  just got my 3rd couple, seems to be in the air today lol


----------



## Explosivo25

I had an actual love triangle today. Kyoya had feelings for Gwen (TDI) and decided to tell her, only to get interrupted by Japan who apparently ALSO loved her. Gwen then decided to be a ***** and turned them both down. At least from that, I learned that travel tickets are a quick way to get rid of sadness.

The funniest part was, Gwen said she had feelings for Kyoya yesterday. I didn't want to get them together because Kyoya can be pretty sneaky and whatnot.


----------



## Cadbberry

Explosivo25 said:


> I had an actual love triangle today. Kyoya had feelings for Gwen (TDI) and decided to tell her, only to get interrupted by Japan who apparently ALSO loved her. Gwen then decided to be a ***** and turned them both down. At least from that, I learned that travel tickets are a quick way to get rid of sadness.
> 
> The funniest part was, Gwen said she had feelings for Kyoya yesterday. I didn't want to get them together because Kyoya can be pretty sneaky and whatnot.



That is beyond amazing and hilarious. Do you think I maybe could get the QRs for all three of them. I am not much of a Mii maker.


----------



## Explosivo25

Cadbberry said:


> That is beyond amazing and hilarious. Do you think I maybe could get the QRs for all three of them. I am not much of a Mii maker.



I won't have time today, but I will try to get them up tomorrow. They're not that great but I'll still post them.


----------



## Cudon

My fight for getting Darkrai & Peach and Sunny & Reindeer married continues. I should just pick a lazy day and play till I drop hoping to get some marriages or babies... My own Mii could use a mate herself, she has like over 2 pages of friends but nobody has even crushed for her 8I.


----------



## Aesthetic

So
is anyone saving for nythin? lol
saving for that sweet ass golden room ay


----------



## Naiad

I haven't gotten a baby yet and they've been married for the past week. Their relationship is just slowly deteriorating at this point ; a ;


----------



## Cress

Just wondering, but can married couples have more than 1 kid?


----------



## Zanessa

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just wondering, but can married couples have more than 1 kid?



Yep!
My friend and Mikasa Ackerman from SnK just had their second child!


----------



## Hamusuta

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just wondering, but can married couples have more than 1 kid?



yah they can have like 6...
linandko had like 5 children lol


----------



## BATOCTO

i started my game this morning only to find that the first married couple on my island who had 2 babies recently divorced. they were fighting yesterday and none of them wanted to apologize


----------



## WeiMoote

So... Did anyone log into Tomodachi Life this morning and see this happening?








It must be for the Fourth of July. I'm wondering if it's just for decoration, or if there's anything else gonna happen today...

...Or am I having the floating hot dog dream again?


----------



## Kaiaa

WeiMoote said:


> So... Did anyone log into Tomodachi Life this morning and see this happening?
> 
> It must be for the Fourth of July. I'm wondering if it's just for decoration, or if there's anything else gonna happen today...
> 
> ...Or am I having the floating hot dog dream again?



Oh what! I have to go see if my game is doing this too lol


----------



## Aesthetic

WeiMoote said:


> So... Did anyone log into Tomodachi Life this morning and see this happening?
> 
> View attachment 54233
> 
> View attachment 54231
> 
> View attachment 54232
> 
> It must be for the Fourth of July. I'm wondering if it's just for decoration, or if there's anything else gonna happen today...
> 
> ...Or am I having the floating hot dog dream again?



Saw it too and I was confused
why hot dogs


----------



## Aradai

I sent someone to space! But it was rather boring...


----------



## Cress

WeiMoote said:


> So... Did anyone log into Tomodachi Life this morning and see this happening?
> 
> It must be for the Fourth of July. I'm wondering if it's just for decoration, or if there's anything else gonna happen today...
> 
> ...Or am I having the floating hot dog dream again?



It's happening to me as well... It seems perfectly normal for this game, so I'm not worried.


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

Are you able to do anything online in Tomodachi Life?


----------



## Mariah

jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> Are you able to do anything online in Tomodachi Life?



No.


----------



## Swiftstream

Sparkanine said:


> I sent someone to space! But it was rather boring...



omg what happened
should i spend my life savings on it?
is it fun?


----------



## Explosivo25

As requested, I have QR codes for Japan, Gwen, and Kyoya.

Feel free to make any edits you want! 

Japan: 

Gwen (she didn't have a canon last name so I made one up):

Kyoya:


----------



## Cadbberry

Explosivo25 said:


> As requested, I have QR codes for Japan, Gwen, and Kyoya.
> 
> Feel free to make any edits you want!
> 
> Japan: View attachment 54313
> 
> Gwen (she didn't have a canon last name so I made one up):View attachment 54314
> 
> Kyoya: View attachment 54315


Thank you so super much~


----------



## Viixen

Wow, some of the patterns are amazing, going to be using a few of these"!


----------



## Aradai

Swiftstream said:


> omg what happened
> should i spend my life savings on it?
> is it fun?



Not really. It's like sending someone on a vacation. But, you get to keep the space suits.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparkanine said:


> Not really. It's like sending someone on a vacation. But, you get to keep the space suits.


And aren't there photos?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Cadbberry said:


> And aren't there photos?



Yeah there are just like the vacation only it's space (planets and the moon I think). I think the main point is the space suits though


----------



## Cadbberry

Uxie said:


> Yeah there are just like the vacation only it's space (planets and the moon I think). I think the main point is the space suits though



Yeah very true, well at least you get something out of the 10,000


----------



## Clara Oswald

Cadbberry said:


> Yeah very true, well at least you get something out of the 10,000



Yeah, it seems like so much but if you think about how much it really costs then you realise it's so little


----------



## Cadbberry

Very true Uxie, very true


----------



## radical6

Can someone tell me how I can get those special foods?


----------



## Aradai

tsundere said:


> Can someone tell me how I can get those special foods?



Campers, I think. After you streetpass with someone.


----------



## Cadbberry

No one else in my town seems to have this game, at least no one I have streetpassed with and I have SP with over 400 people


----------



## Snow

Sparkanine said:


> Campers, I think. After you streetpass with someone.



Yeah, they sell it to you for play coins when you have your chat with them. I think it has something to do with where they're from, so it's hard to get different kinds of special food.


----------



## Swiftstream

wahh some of my residents just wont interact with others.

I've had one character for almost 2 weeks now and he doesnt have a single friend


----------



## Box9Missingo

Swiftstream said:


> wahh some of my residents just wont interact with others.
> 
> I've had one character for almost 2 weeks now and he doesnt have a single friend



Sometimes that happens. I have some characters who are that way too.


----------



## Cress

I have a semi-confusing question. When you get a special food item, can you get it anytime after that like other items?


----------



## dude98

I love how my grandmother married Stephen King xD


----------



## Box9Missingo

dude98 said:


> I love how my grandmother married Stephen King xD



Nice XD. It's weird seeing some of the matches... Scully is now dating Ozzy Osborne . After a love triangle between her, Ozzy and Dexter Morgan, she chose Ozzy. She loved him the most.


----------



## dude98

Box9Missingo said:


> Nice XD. It's weird seeing some of the matches... Scully is now dating Ozzy Osborne . After a love triangle between her, Ozzy and Dexter Morgan, she chose Ozzy. She loved him the most.


There was one with Near, my sister, knives. Near chose Knives


----------



## Box9Missingo

dude98 said:


> There was one with Near, my sister, knives. Near chose Knives



Cool. This was my first experience with one, it kind of surprised me O_O.


----------



## dude98

Box9Missingo said:


> Cool. This was my first experience with one, it kind of surprised me O_O.


My mom is dating Sheldon Cooper xD


----------



## Geoni

>have Egg
>he's your child
>all you could ever want


----------



## Cadbberry

Moron said:


> >have Egg
> >he's your child
> >all you could ever want
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  photos
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54612View attachment 54613View attachment 54614View attachment 54615View attachment 54616View attachment 54617


That is pretty amazing


----------



## dude98

I have TheRunawayGuys in the game


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I finally caved and bought this game last night, and now I can't stop playing. ಠ_ಠ The only thing preventing me from playing right now is the fact that all of my residents are sleeping.

But anyway, I based my island off of my *AC:NL dream town*, so I named it "*Frogdale Island*", and here are it's residents:

First up is "me" (*AKA my Mayor-that-looks-nothing-like-me*):


Spoiler: Ian Crosser







*VS.*




(Pretty obvious where his last name came from)

His personality is *Easygoing/Buddy*​


Then there's, of course, *Isabelle* (whom I intend on making *Ian* marry **eyebrow wiggle**):


Spoiler: Isabelle Shizue







*VS.*




(Her last name is actually her name in the Japanese version)

Her personality is *Easygoing/Optimist*​


Next up are the humanized (mii-ized?) frogs, in *alphabetical order*:


Spoiler: Cousteau Ouioui







*VS.*




(I used each villagers catchphrases as their last names)

His personality is *Outgoing/Entertainer*​





Spoiler: Croque Asif







*VS.*




(Please excuse his and *Cousteau*'s hats - I wanted to remove them, but they're asleep, so..)

His personality is *Confident/Designer*​





Spoiler: Diva Yaknow







*VS.*




(Again, ignore the outfits.. They're just wearing whatever right now lol)

Her personality is *Confident/Go-Getter*​





Spoiler: Drift Brah







*VS.*





His personality is *Confident/Adventurer*​





Spoiler: Gigi Ribette (Hers sounds most like an actual name, imo)







*VS.*





Her personality is *Outgoing/Trendsetter*​





Spoiler: Henry Snoozit







*VS.*




(He wanted to dye his hair... I don't like it so I'll probably make him wash it out soon)

His personality is *Outgoing/Charmer*​





Spoiler: Jambette Croa-Kay







*VS.*





Her personality is *Independent/Artist*​





Spoiler: Jeremiah Nee-Deep







*VS.*





His personality is *Easygoing/Dreamer*​





Spoiler: Lily Zzrrbbitt







*VS.*





Her personality is *Easygoing/Softie*​





Spoiler: Puddles Splish







*VS.*





She has the same personality as Isabelle: *Easygoing/Optimist*​


And here are my intended *pairings*:




(So far, the only ones in a relationship are *Drift*&*Puddles*, and *Jeremiah*&*Lily*)​


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Those are awesome! Would it be possible for you to  please post the mii qr  code for Cousteau and Croque ?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Those are awesome! Would it be possible for you to  please post the mii qr  code for Cousteau and Croque ?



Sure!  Here ya go:





&


----------



## PrayingMantis10

polliwog said:


> Sure!  Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &



Thank you! I'm going to import them now.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to import them now.



No prob!  Glad you liked them enough to want to use them in your game.


----------



## RayOfHope

I tried the demo this morning... too short to really make a strong opinion but it was cute and fun from what I saw. c: My mii's personality fit surprisingly well, but Link and Zelda came out totally different than expected... (wish I could remember what they were -v- I think outgoing and freespirit, respectively)
The price shocked me, I mean I hope it's worth 40ish bucks, unless I can wait long enough for a sale ;A;

@polliwog:
That is the cutest thing ;-;


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Wyndfyre said:


> @polliwog:
> That is the cutest thing ;-;


Hehe, thanks!  I'm not sure it was a very good idea, because you can have up to 100 Miis living on the island, and I don't want to add random Miis to my island.. So I'll probably be stuck with maybe 20 at the most. But still - it was too tempting. I had to do it. 

A lot has happened since I made that post, too - Diva and Cousteau started dating, Puddles and Drift got married, and then poor Croque got rejected by Jambette... in a way that I wasn't expecting.

I told Croque to serenade her at the park, and just as he was asking her if she would be his sweetheart, suddenly the Mii based off of my Mayor shows up and confesses that he loves her, too. And Jambette chose him instead of Croque. D: (but it let me tell them that it's a bad idea, thankfully)

So to cheer him up, I let him take a long, hot bath, and then sent him on a trip to Australia. xD


----------



## Kaiaa

Wow Polliwog! Those are too cute! I will be adding a few of them to my game as well


----------



## Snow

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have a semi-confusing question. When you get a special food item, can you get it anytime after that like other items?



No. It's technically in your treasure menu -- but instead of selling it you feed it to your Miis. You can also give it to another player if you play local and exchange stuff!

- - - Post Merge - - -



polliwog said:


> I finally caved and bought this game last night, and now I can't stop playing. ಠ_ಠ The only thing preventing me from playing right now is the fact that all of my residents are sleeping.



Your frog town is adorable! Great job! I put my ACNL mayor in Tomodachi but no-one else. Oh wait, I lie - I have Totakeke. In fact, he and Snowdrop (my ACBL mayor) just got married. Their kids will be terrifying!


----------



## Fudgenuggets

polliwog said:


> I finally caved and bought this game last night, and now I can't stop playing. ಠ_ಠ The only thing preventing me from playing right now is the fact that all of my residents are sleeping.
> 
> But anyway, I based my island off of my *AC:NL dream town*, so I named it "*Frogdale Island*", and here are it's residents:
> 
> First up is "me" (*AKA my Mayor-that-looks-nothing-like-me*):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ian Crosser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pretty obvious where his last name came from)
> 
> His personality is *Easygoing/Buddy*​
> 
> 
> Then there's, of course, *Isabelle* (whom I intend on making *Ian* marry **eyebrow wiggle**):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Isabelle Shizue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Her last name is actually her name in the Japanese version)
> 
> Her personality is *Easygoing/Optimist*​
> 
> 
> Next up are the humanized (mii-ized?) frogs, in *alphabetical order*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cousteau Ouioui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I used each villagers catchphrases as their last names)
> 
> His personality is *Outgoing/Entertainer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Croque Asif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please excuse his and *Cousteau*'s hats - I wanted to remove them, but they're asleep, so..)
> 
> His personality is *Confident/Designer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diva Yaknow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Again, ignore the outfits.. They're just wearing whatever right now lol)
> 
> Her personality is *Confident/Go-Getter*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drift Brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His personality is *Confident/Adventurer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gigi Ribette (Hers sounds most like an actual name, imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is *Outgoing/Trendsetter*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Henry Snoozit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He wanted to dye his hair... I don't like it so I'll probably make him wash it out soon)
> 
> His personality is *Outgoing/Charmer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jambette Croa-Kay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is *Independent/Artist*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jeremiah Nee-Deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His personality is *Easygoing/Dreamer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lily Zzrrbbitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is *Easygoing/Softie*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Puddles Splish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the same personality as Isabelle: *Easygoing/Optimist*​
> 
> 
> And here are my intended *pairings*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So far, the only ones in a relationship are *Drift*&*Puddles*, and *Jeremiah*&*Lily*)​



Wow, these Miis look amazing! I'm kinda tempted to make Miis of some of my own villagers...
I've seen plenty of people to make villager gijinka Miis on Tomodachi Life and they usually end up looking like poop but these are REALLY impressive.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Wow.. Thanks, guys! I'm blushing hahaha.  

It's funny, because when it comes to _actual_ people.. I can't seem to make a Mii that looks anything like them. But apparently I can make decent Mii's out of cute little frogs. LOL


----------



## dude98

I made Miis out of the Happy Tree Friends characters (not all of them because I can't do Nutty's lazy eye)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I made more AC Mii's! 

I didn't want to break the frog theme, so instead of adding random villagers, I tried making Mii's out of some of the NPCs (the first two I've already added to my island):



Spoiler: Brewster Cafe







*VS.*





His personality is *Independent/Lone Wolf*​





Spoiler: Luna Tapir







*VS.*





Her personality is the same as *Jeremiah's* - *Easygoing/Dreamer*​





Spoiler: Timmy/Tommy Nook







*VS.*





Since *Timmy & Tommy* are identical twins, the only way you'll be able to tell them apart is the little spike in their hair - *Timmy's* hair will stand up on one side, while *Tommy's* will be on the opposite side​





Spoiler: Tom Nook







*VS.*





(I should have made his shirt green... Oh well)​





Spoiler: Lyle (still thinking of a last name)








*VS.*








Spoiler: Mabel Able







*VS.*








Spoiler: Sable Able







*VS.*








Spoiler: Labelle Able







*VS.*





I haven't added the others to the game yet because: 
*1)* I haven't picked personalities for them yet 
*2)* Lyle still needs a last name (Since he works for HHA.. maybe "Homes"? Idk. If anyone has an idea, lemme know)
*3)* _NOOKS HAIR BOTHERS ME_. I couldn't for the life of me find a decent hairstyle for him. Dx
*4)* I'm not sure if they look good enough to add into my game
*5)* I wanted to keep my island gender-balanced, but if I add these, it'll throw it off. Especially since, except for Nook and Sable, I don't have any pairings in mind for the others.. (though it doesn't matter with Timmy & Tommy - I'm gonna make them like, 10 years old lol)

So what do you guys think? Last name for Lyle? What hair to use for Nook? Personalities? And do they look good enough to add??


----------



## dude98

polliwog said:


> I made more AC Mii's!
> 
> I didn't want to break the frog theme, so instead of adding random villagers, I tried making Mii's out of some of the NPCs (the first two I've already added to my island):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Brewster Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His personality is *Independent/Lone Wolf*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Luna Tapir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is the same as *Jeremiah's* - *Easygoing/Dreamer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Timmy/Tommy Nook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since *Timmy & Tommy* are identical twins, the only way you'll be able to tell them apart is the little spike in their hair - *Timmy's* hair will stand up on one side, while *Tommy's* will be on the opposite side​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tom Nook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I should have made his shirt green... Oh well)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lyle (still thinking of a last name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mabel Able
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sable Able
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Labelle Able
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't added the others to the game yet because:
> *1)* I haven't picked personalities for them yet
> *2)* Lyle still needs a last name (Since he works for HHA.. maybe "Homes"? Idk. If anyone has an idea, lemme know)
> *3)* _NOOKS HAIR BOTHERS ME_. I couldn't for the life of me find a decent hairstyle for him. Dx
> *4)* I'm not sure if they look good enough to add into my game
> *5)* I wanted to keep my island gender-balanced, but if I add these, it'll throw it off. Especially since, except for Nook and Sable, I don't have any pairings in mind for the others.. (though it doesn't matter with Timmy & Tommy - I'm gonna make them like, 10 years old lol)
> 
> So what do you guys think? Last name for Lyle? What hair to use for Nook? Personalities? And do they look good enough to add??



These look awesome! I'm thinking of adding Booker. Just what my island needs: another cop.


----------



## WeiMoote

I still haven't hooked up in my game, yet...


----------



## dude98

WeiMoote said:


> I still haven't hooked up in my game, yet...


My miis have. My grandmother is married to Stephen King


----------



## WeiMoote

dude98 said:


> My miis have. My grandmother is married to Stephen King


So, if anyone downloaded my Mii... Did I hook up with anyone in your games?


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

polliwog said:


> I finally caved and bought this game last night, and now I can't stop playing. ಠ_ಠ The only thing preventing me from playing right now is the fact that all of my residents are sleeping.
> 
> But anyway, I based my island off of my *AC:NL dream town*, so I named it "*Frogdale Island*", and here are it's residents:
> 
> First up is "me" (*AKA my Mayor-that-looks-nothing-like-me*):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ian Crosser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pretty obvious where his last name came from)
> 
> His personality is *Easygoing/Buddy*​
> 
> 
> Then there's, of course, *Isabelle* (whom I intend on making *Ian* marry **eyebrow wiggle**):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Isabelle Shizue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Her last name is actually her name in the Japanese version)
> 
> Her personality is *Easygoing/Optimist*​
> 
> 
> Next up are the humanized (mii-ized?) frogs, in *alphabetical order*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cousteau Ouioui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I used each villagers catchphrases as their last names)
> 
> His personality is *Outgoing/Entertainer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Croque Asif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please excuse his and *Cousteau*'s hats - I wanted to remove them, but they're asleep, so..)
> 
> His personality is *Confident/Designer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Diva Yaknow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Again, ignore the outfits.. They're just wearing whatever right now lol)
> 
> Her personality is *Confident/Go-Getter*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drift Brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His personality is *Confident/Adventurer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gigi Ribette (Hers sounds most like an actual name, imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is *Outgoing/Trendsetter*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Henry Snoozit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He wanted to dye his hair... I don't like it so I'll probably make him wash it out soon)
> 
> His personality is *Outgoing/Charmer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jambette Croa-Kay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is *Independent/Artist*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jeremiah Nee-Deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His personality is *Easygoing/Dreamer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lily Zzrrbbitt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is *Easygoing/Softie*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Puddles Splish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the same personality as Isabelle: *Easygoing/Optimist*​
> 
> 
> And here are my intended *pairings*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (So far, the only ones in a relationship are *Drift*&*Puddles*, and *Jeremiah*&*Lily*)​



glad im not the only one who adds animal crossing villgers in the game
i have both kid cat and shep is so cute 'w'
if you make any more do share


----------



## dude98

WeiMoote said:


> So, if anyone downloaded my Mii... Did I hook up with anyone in your games?


I'm assuming they could


----------



## Fudgenuggets

polliwog said:


> I made more AC Mii's!
> 
> I didn't want to break the frog theme, so instead of adding random villagers, I tried making Mii's out of some of the NPCs (the first two I've already added to my island):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Brewster Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His personality is *Independent/Lone Wolf*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Luna Tapir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her personality is the same as *Jeremiah's* - *Easygoing/Dreamer*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Timmy/Tommy Nook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since *Timmy & Tommy* are identical twins, the only way you'll be able to tell them apart is the little spike in their hair - *Timmy's* hair will stand up on one side, while *Tommy's* will be on the opposite side​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tom Nook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I should have made his shirt green... Oh well)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lyle (still thinking of a last name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mabel Able
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sable Able
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Labelle Able
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't added the others to the game yet because:
> *1)* I haven't picked personalities for them yet
> *2)* Lyle still needs a last name (Since he works for HHA.. maybe "Homes"? Idk. If anyone has an idea, lemme know)
> *3)* _NOOKS HAIR BOTHERS ME_. I couldn't for the life of me find a decent hairstyle for him. Dx
> *4)* I'm not sure if they look good enough to add into my game
> *5)* I wanted to keep my island gender-balanced, but if I add these, it'll throw it off. Especially since, except for Nook and Sable, I don't have any pairings in mind for the others.. (though it doesn't matter with Timmy & Tommy - I'm gonna make them like, 10 years old lol)
> 
> So what do you guys think? Last name for Lyle? What hair to use for Nook? Personalities? And do they look good enough to add??



Just wondering, do you take requests? xD


----------



## Explosivo25

Some updates:

1) America and Izzy had a baby (a boy named Nathaniel). Nathaniel has his dad's hair, his mother's eyebrows, and the slightly derpy face of both of them (I have them the same eyes and facial expression).

2) Germany has decided to abandon the training clothes I've given him and has returned to wearing his toga. I don't know why.

3) Hikaru and Kaoru still haven't friended each other.

4) Izzy tried to set Fry up with Nikki. I found it funny since both Nikki and Leela have purple hair. Naturally, no sparks flew. Either Fry's waiting for Leela or Nikki refuses to get together with anyone.

5) Apparently the compatibility tester thinks that my mom and Professor Layton are star-crossed lovers (I'm not even joking, their compatibility rating was a whopping 99%).

6) All couples (Daria and Germany, Izzy and America, Jane and DJ, Maka and Soul, Garcia and Canada) are still together.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Okay, I finally got around to adding the Able sisters to my island.  Labelle is *Confident/Designer*, Mabel is *Outgoing/Leader*, and Sable is *Independent/Artist*. I made each one one year apart, with Labelle being the eldest, Mabel being second eldest, and Sable being the youngest. (If the game mentions who's older than who and I have it wrong, lemme know so I can correct it)

Aslo, Frogdale Island had THREE weddings today! o_o First Lily proposed to Jeremiah, then Cousteau to Diva, and then immediately after that, Gigi proposed to Henry (I love how it's usually the girl proposing in my game hahaha. Though Drift insists _he's_ the one who proposed.. Pffft)



Fudgenuggets said:


> Just wondering, do you take requests? xD


Er, maybe? xD Depends on what you want me to make.. If it's too difficult, probably not.


----------



## n64king

I really need more Miis. Any suggestions? I'm not sure adding people from here is what I want to do, it feels like nobody I know lol
Maybe I have to use http://www.miicharacters.com/ again now that it's back


----------



## Cadbberry

n64king said:


> I really need more Miis. Any suggestions? I'm not sure adding people from here is what I want to do, it feels like nobody I know lol
> Maybe I have to use http://www.miicharacters.com/ again now that it's back


Who are you looking for, I have a few I could prob send your way


----------



## n64king

I'm really not even sure.  I'm stuck on deciding who's important enough. I've got Nintendo people Miis, and a handful of celebs and friends and weird made up stuff. I was just reminded I have to add Bill Trinen


----------



## Cadbberry

n64king said:


> I'm really not even sure.  I'm stuck on deciding who's important enough. I've got Nintendo people Miis, and a handful of celebs and friends and weird made up stuff. I was just reminded I have to add Bill Trinen


well you can have up to 100 people so dont hold back on making them :3


----------



## n64king

I'm probably gonna have to just do that. LOL 100 woooo child...


----------



## Cadbberry

Hahaha it is fun~


----------



## BerryPop

Has any one added mii? I posted my qr code on the thread for them


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

So I just accidentally found out several things you can do with your Mii while in their apartment (which you guys are probably already aware of lol):

*1)* If you hold the stylus at the top of the Mii's head, and then move it upwards, you'll lift them off of the ground.
*2)* If you slide the stylus down from their neck, the Mii will sit.
*3)* Do the above again while they're sitting and they'll lie down.
*4)* While they're lying down, you can use the stylus to spin them.
*5)* (Also while lying down) you can use the stylus to make them roll over.


Also, have a couple of screenshots  :


Spoiler: My Mayor-Mii's catchphrase + his 'Murica themed outfit/room












Spoiler: Sable Able in her natural habitat


----------



## Cadbberry

polliwog said:


> So I just accidentally found out several things you can do with your Mii while in their apartment (which you guys are probably already aware of lol):
> 
> *1)* If you hold the stylus at the top of the Mii's head, and then move it upwards, you'll lift them off of the ground.
> *2)* If you slide the stylus down from their neck, the Mii will sit.
> *3)* Do the above again while they're sitting and they'll lie down.
> *4)* While they're lying down, you can use the stylus to spin them.
> *5)* (Also while lying down) you can use the stylus to make them roll over.
> 
> 
> Also, have a couple of screenshots  :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Mayor-Mii's catchphrase + his 'Murica themed outfit/room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sable Able in her natural habitat



Those are adorable notes and I love the pics too~


----------



## Jawile

So I decided to join you all and buy the game! These are my Miis:


Spoiler: my miis



Me:
LittleBeary <3:
My sister:
Alph, from Pikmin:
Brittany, from Pikmin:
...And Charlie, from Pikmin!:
The Youtuber Peanutbuttergamer:
The Youtuber Jontron:
And the Youtuber TamashiiHiroka!:
Finally, my evil doppelganger, Jaxon!:


Really enjoying this game so far! Can't wait to add some of you guys into my island.


----------



## Xerik2

Jawile said:


> So I decided to join you all and buy the game! These are my Miis:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my miis
> 
> 
> 
> Me:View attachment 55247
> LittleBeary <3:View attachment 55248
> My sister:View attachment 55249
> Alph, from Pikmin:View attachment 55250
> Brittany, from Pikmin:View attachment 55251
> ...And Charlie, from Pikmin!:View attachment 55252
> The Youtuber Peanutbuttergamer:View attachment 55253
> The Youtuber Jontron:View attachment 55254
> And the Youtuber TamashiiHiroka!:View attachment 55255
> Finally, my evil doppelganger, Jaxon!:View attachment 55256
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this game so far! Can't wait to add some of you guys into my island.


Cool, so I'm not the only one with YouTuber Miis! Mine are PewDIePie, Markiplier, Yamimash, and CinnamonToastKen.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Jawile said:


> So I decided to join you all and buy the game! These are my Miis:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my miis
> 
> 
> 
> Me:View attachment 55247
> LittleBeary <3:View attachment 55248
> My sister:View attachment 55249
> Alph, from Pikmin:View attachment 55250
> Brittany, from Pikmin:View attachment 55251
> ...And Charlie, from Pikmin!:View attachment 55252
> The Youtuber Peanutbuttergamer:View attachment 55253
> The Youtuber Jontron:View attachment 55254
> And the Youtuber TamashiiHiroka!:View attachment 55255
> Finally, my evil doppelganger, Jaxon!:View attachment 55256
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this game so far! Can't wait to add some of you guys into my island.



...you have a evil dopplganger?
the more you know!


----------



## Box9Missingo

One of my couples, Perry and Della, are having their second child ! I just heard about it tonight.


----------



## Cadbberry

I just had my second child,Max, his big sister,May, will be his neighbor


----------



## Box9Missingo

Cadbberry said:


> I just had my second child,Max, his big sister,May, will be his neighbor


Awesome! Congrats! 

Looking forward to helping the miis out with their new kid. Wish more of them would date or get married though .


----------



## Swiftstream

UGH

some of my miis just wont make ANY friends. They just sit in their appartment, and they don't even interact with me

Then I visit them 10 days later and they're like "I haven't seen you in a month"


----------



## Box9Missingo

Swiftstream said:


> UGH
> 
> some of my miis just wont make ANY friends. They just sit in their appartment, and they don't even interact with me
> 
> Then I visit them 10 days later and they're like "I haven't seen you in a month"


Some of mine do that as well. They seem to be more solitary.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

So Isabelle proposed to "me" today:


Spoiler











Then we went on a Honeymoon in China






I made a Kicks Mii, today, too:


Spoiler: Kicks Shoemaker


----------



## Cadbberry

Mephisto Pheles said:


> So Isabelle proposed to "me" today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went on a Honeymoon in China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a Kicks Mii, today, too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kicks Shoemaker


Those are so super cute~! Great job on kicks~


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Cadbberry said:


> Those are so super cute~! Great job on kicks~



Thanks. 

I'm a bit shocked because even though my Mii and Isabelle got married just today, they're already talking about having a baby. o_o


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

And now I hooked Kicks up with Labelle lol. I told Kicks to give her a present when he confessed, but all I had was a banana split.. So it was pretty funny when he said "I'll give you a banana split if you go out with me", and she responded with a nod and a "Sure". 

I mean, that's how I imagine it would go between kindergarteners, but grown adults?? Pffft

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now Diva just told me that she and Cousteau are thinking of having a baby, too...

Yeesh, I'm gonna be overrun with little kids soon lol. Henry and Gigi were talking about a baby just yesterday, so this'll make 3 kids.


----------



## dude98

Lucas Lee had feelings for my grandmother xD


----------



## Jawile

Ugh is there any way for me to increase the chance that two miis will go out? I had Alph confess his love for Brittany twice and she rejected both times.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Decided to check my game even though it was about 10:30PM, and I got a call from Gigi notifying me that they had their baby  This is *Sofia*:



I left everything up to the game, so I didn't decide on the name, personality, gender, or how she looks. 

She takes after her Mom a lot, appearance wise.. She has her Mom's eyebrows, nose, lips, skin tone, and even her mole. (she has her Dad's eyes, hair color and personality, though  )


----------



## dude98

If a Mii tries to hook two miis up do they have to be friends?


----------



## Cadbberry

dude98 said:


> If a Mii tries to hook two miis up do they have to be friends?



Yes, they need to have met once at least


----------



## dude98

Cadbberry said:


> Yes, they need to have met once at least


Notch tried to hook me and Gumi up but Gumi doesn't know me


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

dude98 said:


> Notch tried to hook me and Gumi up but Gumi doesn't know me


I don't think it matters if the Mii they're hooking them up with knows the other - but the Mii who's doing the "hooking up" needs to know both of the Mii's they're hooking up.

Make sense?


----------



## n64king

I feel like you're all making some nice progress, are you all playing many hours a day or do you just have a lot of Miis in your apt to do things with?


----------



## Cadbberry

I havent been playing as often but I spent about 6 hours straight playing it


----------



## n64king

Mephisto Pheles said:


> So I just accidentally found out several things you can do with your Mii while in their apartment (which you guys are probably already aware of lol):
> 
> *1)* If you hold the stylus at the top of the Mii's head, and then move it upwards, you'll lift them off of the ground.
> *2)* If you slide the stylus down from their neck, the Mii will sit.
> *3)* Do the above again while they're sitting and they'll lie down.
> *4)* While they're lying down, you can use the stylus to spin them.
> *5)* (Also while lying down) you can use the stylus to make them roll over.
> 
> 
> Also, have a couple of screenshots  :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Mayor-Mii's catchphrase + his 'Murica themed outfit/room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sable Able in her natural habitat



Literally didnt know any of that except the lifting up part cause I flick them backwards when they annoy me even though it's pointless lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I def do not play 6 hours a day.


----------



## Cadbberry

I get bored easy so now that I have done the major events there is not much left


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

n64king said:


> I feel like you're all making some nice progress, are you all playing many hours a day or do you just have a lot of Miis in your apt to do things with?


I think I play for maybe 2 hrs a day? Maybe a little longer. And I don't think I have a ton of Mii's.. I still have about 5 empty apartments (the non upgraded apartment, that is. lol. I'm faaaaar from having 95 Mii's)


----------



## Cadbberry

I have the 2nd building with like 50 apartments or something and I have about 6 empty rooms


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Cadbberry said:


> I have the 2nd building with like 50 apartments or something and I have about 6 empty rooms



Ah, there's more than one upgrade? I didn't know that lol. I thought it just went from like 30 to 100 or something.


----------



## Cadbberry

nope there are 3-4 idk


----------



## dude98

Do the chances of a mii making friends go up if one gets curious?


----------



## Cadbberry

dude98 said:


> Do the chances of a mii making friends go up if one gets curious?



Yup~


----------



## dude98

I think I should make a mii of Filqpy from Happy Tree Friends since I made Flippy


----------



## Cadbberry

That would be cute and awesome~


----------



## dude98

I won't make Nutty though because I don't know any ideas for a lazy eye.


----------



## Libra

Still waiting for the demo to come to the European eShop.


----------



## Cadbberry

I have a NA Tomodachi Life Code for sale (using TBT) PM me if you want to purchase it


----------



## Libra

Cadbberry said:


> I have a NA Tomodachi Life Code for sale (using TBT) PM me if you want to purchase it



Thank you, but I live in Europe and a NA code won't work for me.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Oh nooooo - I changed my system Mii to this:


Spoiler: Miiphisto












and now I want to make a Ao no Exorcist themed island. D: But I don't want to delete my AC:NL one. Ahhhhhh making that Mii was a bad idea


----------



## Cadbberry

hahahaha it is a great mii


----------



## Explosivo25

Mephisto Pheles said:


> So I just accidentally found out several things you can do with your Mii while in their apartment (which you guys are probably already aware of lol):
> 
> *1)* If you hold the stylus at the top of the Mii's head, and then move it upwards, you'll lift them off of the ground.
> *2)* If you slide the stylus down from their neck, the Mii will sit.
> *3)* Do the above again while they're sitting and they'll lie down.
> *4)* While they're lying down, you can use the stylus to spin them.
> *5)* (Also while lying down) you can use the stylus to make them roll over.
> 
> 
> Also, have a couple of screenshots  :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Mayor-Mii's catchphrase + his 'Murica themed outfit/room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sable Able in her natural habitat



I didn't know you could do that with your miis! It reminds me of Nintendogs.


----------



## dude98

The any ideas of how to make a me look like it has a lazy eye


----------



## Cadbberry

dude98 said:


> The any ideas of how to make a me look like it has a lazy eye


use the mole?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

So my Mii and Isabelle just had their son, whom they named *Aaron*:


Spoiler: Baby Aaron











He has my Mii's hair color, eye style, eyebrow style, and mouth style - but he has Isabelle's nose, eyebrow height, and droopy eyes.
His personality is *Confident/Go-Getter* (like with Sofia, I left everything up to the game - I didn't choose anything)​


And then, _immediately_ after Aaron was born, I get a call from Cousteau, telling me that they just had THEIR son, *Thomas*:


Spoiler: Baby Thomas











He has Cousteau's eye style, mouth style, and hair color - and Diva's skin tone and nose. His eye's are also straight - like Diva's - and not slanted like Cousteau's.
His personality is *Confident/Adventurer*.

(To be honest, I expected their baby to come out ugly, so I was surprised when they wound up having the cutest! LOL)​


I have a feeling Aaron and Thomas are gonna be best bros when they get older.


----------



## Jawile

Mephisto Pheles said:


> So my Mii and Isabelle just had their son, whom they named *Aaron*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Baby Aaron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has my Mii's hair color, eye style, eyebrow style, and mouth style - but he has Isabelle's nose, eyebrow height, and droopy eyes.
> His personality is *Confident/Go-Getter* (like with Sofia, I left everything up to the game - I didn't choose anything)​
> 
> 
> And then, _immediately_ after Aaron was born, I get a call from Cousteau, telling me that they just had THEIR son, *Thomas*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Baby Thomas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has Cousteau's eye style, mouth style, and hair color - and Diva's skin tone and nose. His eye's are also straight - like Diva's - and not slanted like Cousteau's.
> His personality is *Confident/Adventurer*.
> 
> (To be honest, I expected their baby to come out ugly, so I was surprised when they wound up having the cutest! LOL)​
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Aaron and Thomas are gonna be best bros when they get older.



Can we get a QR code of Costeau? I really want him on my island!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Jawile said:


> Can we get a QR code of Costeau? I really want him on my island!


----------



## Jawile

Mephisto Pheles said:


>



Hey, thanks for the quick response there!


----------



## Gracelia

Cadbberry said:


> I have the 2nd building with like 50 apartments or something and I have about 6 empty rooms



Does the first building remain the same as you get the second (so I guess you can have a ton more Miis living in the Island)? I've yet to unlock the second one (no where near it)! Now I'm excited to make more XD


----------



## Cadbberry

The more yuo make then it upgrades


----------



## Gracelia

Cadbberry said:


> The more yuo make then it upgrades



oh okay! didn't know that, thanks so much for a prompt response


----------



## Cadbberry

Yup~ I love to help


----------



## n64king

There's not really an ending to this game right? It just goes on and on? I feel like Animal Crossing "ends" when you've finished your house and you can't do much in your town in terms of errands and building, but Tomodatchi doesn't really work that way? I still can't figure details like that out haha


----------



## Gracelia

n64king said:


> There's not really an ending to this game right? It just goes on and on? I feel like Animal Crossing "ends" when you've finished your house and you can't do much in your town in terms of errands and building, but Tomodatchi doesn't really work that way? I still can't figure details like that out haha



From what it looks like, there's no ending?! I've only been playing a few days + reading the forum and other info. It's like a daily thing where you log in and feed, play, do other things with the Miis. I think what may count as ending is when you've collected all there is in the game to collect ... it gets repetitive but somehow I am addicted =3=


----------



## n64king

Oh lol thanks for responding anyway to my ignorance LOL It feels weird that there's really a game where you just kinda go on and on and you don't really get to some sort of ending other than when you're done.


----------



## ashkurr

To whom who asked if Tomo life has an ending. It does not. It's like the sims where you go by time and collect what you can for that day. And it starts fresh the next. Rinse and repeat.
It's gonna get repetitive, but if you delete and make more miis, then it should feel like starting fresh all the time. ​


----------



## dude98

Cadbberry said:


> use the mole?


It's worth a shot. I made Mole (the character) while he is supposed to be blind


----------



## Cadbberry

hahaha


----------



## dude98

My friend Rachel is dating Sniffles xD


----------



## Jawile

Waiting for Brittany to ask out Alph is boooring.


----------



## Ghostlyboo

Day 29 of waiting for a baby...


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Ghostlyboo said:


> Day 29 of waiting for a baby...



Wow, literally?

lol is this before or after your Mii tells you that they're thinking of having one?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

These darn virtual babies are making me wish I were a Dad.. ಠ_ಠ But I'm not even so much as in a relationship right now.


----------



## Cadbberry

My character married Death the Kid


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

So my mii is dating sonic the hedgehog 
Ok


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Cadbberry said:


> My character married Death the Kid



Your Mii must be very symmetrical.


----------



## Cadbberry

My friend married Kyo Sohoma

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mephisto Pheles said:


> Your Mii must be very symmetrical.



She kinda is


----------



## BerryPop

Morgan freeman had ANOTHER baby
i edited it this time


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I just accidentally figured out Lily's all time fave food lol. That always catches me off guard.


----------



## BerryPop

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I just accidentally figured out Lily's all time fave food lol. That always catches me off guard.



What is it?
I found out that Link hates crepes


----------



## Naiad

I wanted a baby badly, and now that I have one I want to strangle it so I won't have to do the minigames.

Miku and Len finally got together after 6392682 years


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

BerryPop said:


> What is it?
> I found out that Link hates crepes



It was the fancy cupcake. xD

I seem to be better at accidentally discovering Mii's absolute worst foods than their faves, though..


----------



## Beary

*cries*
Time to save up money..
Is it on the e-shop?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Lafiel said:


> I wanted a baby badly, and now that I have one I want to strangle it so I won't have to do the minigames.
> 
> Miku and Len finally got together after 6392682 years



I like the one I usually get - the one where you can either pet the babies head, boop it's nose or play peekaboo.  The rocking one was frustrating.. But my Dad miraculously made the baby stop crying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> *cries*
> Time to save up money..
> Is it on the e-shop?



Yep! That's how I bought mine.  It's about $40.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh - has anyone else actually messed with the lyrics to any of the songs you can give your residents?

I've only messed with two so far, because I'm not very creative.. But anyway, here's the first one's lyrics, set to the Techno beat (I made it the same night I got the game, and as I'm sure you can tell, I was frustrated with my residents all being asleep):


Spoiler: WAKE UP ALREADY



WAKE UP WAKE UP
You need to wake up, it's already daylight
I spent 40 bucks on this game, you know
and you're all sleeping
I'm really serious, you guys
WAKE UP
I'm telling you all to WAKE UP
I can't take it anymore
WAKE UP
it's 6 in the morning
You know what? Nevermind. I give up.​


Admittedly, it doesn't fit very well.. But then again, I wasn't trying to make it fit.  I was just venting.

The next song is even less original, and is set with the "Musical" beat:


Spoiler: Alphabet Song




a b c d
e f g
h i j k
l m n o p
q r s
t u v
w, x
y and z
now I've sung my a b c's
next time won't you sing with me?​


It's stupid, but kind of cute at the same time. xD Especially if you have a bunch of kid residents to sing it, because they're moving/dancing like professional broadway singers/dancers, but they're singing the a b c's.


----------



## dude98

I fed Splendid steak and he did the "my people need me" thing xD


----------



## jvgsjeff

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Oh - has anyone else actually messed with the lyrics to any of the songs you can give your residents?



I've done it with two songs so far. One is a ballad sung by Tobias Funke (from Arrested Development) singing about being rejected for a role in a commercial: Video here.

The other is a metal song sung by Inigo Montoya (from The Princess Bride), singing about revenge (naturally): Video here.

I plan on doing more; writing lyrics for songs is perhaps my favorite part of the game. It lets you be creative.


----------



## Trickilicky

jvgsjeff said:


> I've done it with two songs so far. One is a ballad sung by Tobias Funke (from Arrested Development) singing about being rejected for a role in a commercial: Video here.
> 
> The other is a metal song sung by Inigo Montoya (from The Princess Bride), singing about revenge (naturally): Video here.
> 
> I plan on doing more; writing lyrics for songs is perhaps my favorite part of the game. It lets you be creative.



OMG, so funny! Great job. Arrested Development is my favourite show, and Tobius is my fav character, so I really enjoyed that video  I've been re-watching series 4 this week and find myself humming the Fantastic Four songs... "I'm gonna stomp all over your face!" and "Fantastic one! Fantastic two! Fantastic three! Fantastic FOUR!" lol. When I get some more time I might have to make some Fantastic Four Mii's and have them sing that ^_^

My Tomodachi Island is full of X-Men, and some other Marvel universe characters (It's actually called Marvel Island). I have 44 Mii's at the mo. Today, Polaris and Wolverine had their first child, a rather ugly boy that they named James. Tomorrow, Psylocke and Colossus' daughter, Eliza, will grow up and join the island and get her own mutant powers!


----------



## Cress

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Spoiler: WAKE UP ALREADY
> 
> 
> 
> WAKE UP WAKE UP
> You need to wake up, it's already daylight
> I spent 40 bucks on this game, you know
> and you're all sleeping
> I'm really serious, you guys
> WAKE UP
> I'm telling you all to WAKE UP
> I can't take it anymore
> WAKE UP
> it's 6 in the morning
> You know what? Nevermind. I give up.​



This is wonderfully true.


----------



## Jennifer

Nearly 90% of Miis going to bed as soon as it hits 9PM is definitely frustrating. And then most won't wake up until around 9AM-ish on average. 

I will always love playing around in the concert hall. The Ballad is still my favorite.


----------



## dude98

For some reason I like Oprea


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I just realized that baby Mii's have an actual voice, while "adult" Mii's don't.. Baby's will coo, but all adults "say" is "bwoop bwoop bwoop bwoop bwoop". 

What happens to their voice when they grow up? lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I just realized that baby Mii's have an actual voice, while "adult" Mii's don't.. Baby's will coo, but all adults "say" is "bwoop bwoop bwoop bwoop bwoop".
> 
> What happens to their voice when they grow up? lol



They cried so much that their voices got messed up


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Cadbberry said:


> They cried so much that their voices got messed up



Pffft, ha! Sounds plausible.


----------



## Jawile

UGH ALPH FINALLY ASKED OUT BRITTANY AGAIN AND SHE DECLINED TWICE
time to wait for brittany to ask out alph then but she always wants to ask out charlie my life sucks


----------



## Swiftstream

ermigawd

so yesturday i got this glitch in the game where it paused on the yellow checkered screen, and it was unresponsive.

It didn't let me quit to home or anything. The sound was gone too!

I ended up having to restart my system


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Swiftstream said:


> ermigawd
> 
> so yesturday i got this glitch in the game where it paused on the yellow checkered screen, and it was unresponsive.
> 
> It didn't let me quit to home or anything. The sound was gone too!
> 
> I ended up having to restart my system



Hope this doesn't happen to me.  I have the bad habit of going long lengths of time without saving my game.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Swiftstream said:


> ermigawd
> 
> so yesturday i got this glitch in the game where it paused on the yellow checkered screen, and it was unresponsive.
> 
> It didn't let me quit to home or anything. The sound was gone too!
> 
> I ended up having to restart my system


I ran into a similar issue before. Was it in the middle of loading and then leading to the main screen and the top doesn't load fully? It scared the crap out of me . I had to restart the system too and made sure to take the game out and put it back in. Also I made sure to redo the update, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Cress

Box9Missingo said:


> I ran into a similar issue before. Was it in the middle of loading and then leading to the main screen and the top doesn't load fully? It scared the crap out of me . I had to restart the system too and made sure to take the game out and put it back in. Also I made sure to redo the update, to be on the safe side.



Similar to me. When the main screen is loading, and the 3 food items are bouncing up and down, they just froze and nothing loaded. I quit and reloaded the game and it worked fine, but this game is glitchy!


----------



## Cadbberry

Never had a glitch.... YET


----------



## Kaiaa

jvgsjeff said:


> I've done it with two songs so far. One is a ballad sung by Tobias Funke (from Arrested Development) singing about being rejected for a role in a commercial: Video here.
> 
> The other is a metal song sung by Inigo Montoya (from The Princess Bride), singing about revenge (naturally): Video here.
> 
> I plan on doing more; writing lyrics for songs is perhaps my favorite part of the game. It lets you be creative.



Oh my! That was amazing! I have Inigo Montoya on my island as well, do you mind if I let him sing that song too? ^^


----------



## Swiftstream

Box9Missingo said:


> I ran into a similar issue before. Was it in the middle of loading and then leading to the main screen and the top doesn't load fully? It scared the crap out of me . I had to restart the system too and made sure to take the game out and put it back in. Also I made sure to redo the update, to be on the safe side.



It was right after it was auto-returning to the main map after I helped calm down a baby.
It just paused on the yellow checkered screen on both the top and bottom screens.


----------



## Gracelia

Are there any complete clothing catalogs for the US TL out anywhere? I tried to search but only found the UK/AUS one on reddit (unless they have the same clothing?).


----------



## Box9Missingo

Swiftstream said:


> It was right after it was auto-returning to the main map after I helped calm down a baby.
> It just paused on the yellow checkered screen on both the top and bottom screens.



That's really odd O_O (the glitch I ran into was a little similar, it paused as it was trying to load). Guess I'll be saving more often now. How often has this happened?


----------



## jvgsjeff

Kaiaa said:


> Oh my! That was amazing! I have Inigo Montoya on my island as well, do you mind if I let him sing that song too? ^^



Thank you! Go for it! I don't mind at all.


----------



## Swiftstream

dang
after my game froze and crashed, the store didnt update for 2 days






Did i mention one of the only reasons i play is to shop in game

At least my data didnt corrupt ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Box9Missingo said:


> That's really odd O_O (the glitch I ran into was a little similar, it paused as it was trying to load). Guess I'll be saving more often now. How often has this happened?



it happened once...

and for no reason too! I was just sitting in my room playing, and bam frozen screen.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Swiftstream said:


> dang
> after my game froze and crashed, the store didnt update for 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i mention one of the only reasons i play is to shop in game
> 
> At least my data didnt corrupt ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> it happened once...
> 
> and for no reason too! I was just sitting in my room playing, and bam frozen screen.



That sucks .

At least your game is ok though.

Ah. Sounds almost like a saving/loading issue.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Similar to me. When the main screen is loading, and the 3 food items are bouncing up and down, they just froze and nothing loaded. I quit and reloaded the game and it worked fine, but this game is glitchy!



Wow. That isn't good. Sounds similar. Definitely a loading problem. And it sounds like it has issues saving too. So maybe there's an issue with the game loading the saves and then some issues with saving.


----------



## ashkurr

so i made my sister on tomo life, and she has asked me to ask her crushes out, and both of her crushes stood her up TWICE. How awful. I felt so sorry for her. ):​


----------



## Box9Missingo

ashkurr said:


> so i made my sister on tomo life, and she has asked me to ask her crushes out, and both of her crushes stood her up TWICE. How awful. I felt so sorry for her. ):​


Dang . It sucks when that happens. Some people/miis can be jerks.

Edit: Just had it happen again. One of the mii's that represent me got stood up. He was in love with Whoopi Goldberg. Oh well.


----------



## Trickilicky

Anyone get a new special import wear item today? My game got the 'tropical dress', it's pretty nice ^^


----------



## Taycat

Gracelia said:


> Are there any complete clothing catalogs for the US TL out anywhere? I tried to search but only found the UK/AUS one on reddit (unless they have the same clothing?).



I wouldn't see why they wouldn't be the same.  Although their names are probably different.  Still, it's worth a check, right?


----------



## Explosivo25

Updates on my miis:

1) I sent Nathaniel (America and Izzy's baby) out to travel. I don't have a pic right now, but he ended up being an adorable mini version of his dad!

2) Hikaru and Kaoru are finally friends.

3) Haruhi Fujioka (OHSHC) has been added to the apartments, along with Death the Kid, England, and France. The mii maker thought that England's name was "inappropriate" (I guess because his name had "Gland" in it), so I had to go back, change his name to "Britain" in the mii maker and change it back to "England" once I was able to add him to the island. Unfortunately, since the game wants to be annoying, I'm not allowed to share him, so he won't have a QR code. 

4) I forgot to mention earlier, but many of my miis have dogs (especially if they've had one in canon). So now Fry has Seymour Asses, Tamaki has Antoinette, etc.

5) Gwen rejected Japan...again.

6) Tamaki now enjoys commoner's coffee.


----------



## Box9Missingo

3) is just odd... I don't know why it wouldn't let you share him -_-. Name aside, it isn't offensive. Heck even the name isn't really offensive imo.

Perry Mason and Della Street's daughter, Lucy, has grown up and is now a permanent resident of Sanity Island .


----------



## Gracelia

Trickilicky said:


> Anyone get a new special import wear item today? My game got the 'tropical dress', it's pretty nice ^^


I got a Food Mart Uniform today from Spotpass! Don't think I will be using it ... but still nice to get XD



Taycat said:


> I wouldn't see why they wouldn't be the same.  Although their names are probably different.  Still, it's worth a check, right?



hmm makes sense! I guess there are no complete catalogs out there yet? ^^ Maybe we can all compile what we have for that~

*Update on my miis* - Rosie proposed to Punchy and they are now Tranquil's first married couple!!!~ I also made Ankha break up with Cyrano... they fight too much ):


----------



## ashkurr

Box9Missingo said:


> Dang . It sucks when that happens. Some people/miis can be jerks.
> 
> Edit: Just had it happen again. One of the mii's that represent me got stood up. He was in love with Whoopi Goldberg. Oh well.


;;;;;;; oh noooooo )):​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Anyone get a new special import wear item today? My game got the 'tropical dress', it's pretty nice ^^


i got a sailor outfit! it's cute and red!​


----------



## Trickilicky

Ahh you guys got different special items, they sound cool! I'm finding it kind of hard to dress my Mii's - they're all superheros/villains and they just look silly wearing jeans and sweaters..but there's only so many robot and ninja outfits I can give them


----------



## DarkOnyx

Fifth baby born today.^_^


----------



## BerryPop

Ok, we need a thread on all the clothes in the american version.
The only one i could find isnt even finished.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Gracelia said:


> I got a Food Mart Uniform today from Spotpass! Don't think I will be using it ... but still nice to get XD
> 
> 
> 
> hmm makes sense! I guess there are no complete catalogs out there yet? ^^ Maybe we can all compile what we have for that~
> 
> *Update on my miis* - Rosie proposed to Punchy and they are now Tranquil's first married couple!!!~ I also made Ankha break up with Cyrano... they fight too much ):



I got the Food Mart uniform, too.  I probably won't be using it, either.. But I bought one in every color, anyway hahaha.


----------



## n64king

I'm def gonna use the Foodmart uniform


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Gracelia said:


> I got a Food Mart Uniform today from Spotpass! Don't think I will be using it ... but still nice to get XD
> 
> 
> 
> hmm makes sense! I guess there are no complete catalogs out there yet? ^^ Maybe we can all compile what we have for that~
> 
> *Update on my miis* - Rosie proposed to Punchy and they are now Tranquil's first married couple!!!~ I also made Ankha break up with Cyrano... they fight too much ):



you got Ankha in your game!
qr code?


----------



## n64king

So much for only one time a month spotpass. Or maybe anyway. I didn't like the Uncle Sam thing, so glad we got the uniform. Maybe we'll get more DLC/Spotpass for this than Animal Crossing. *wishful thinking*


----------



## Gracelia

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I got the Food Mart uniform, too.  I probably won't be using it, either.. But I bought one in every color, anyway hahaha.





n64king said:


> I'm def gonna use the Foodmart uniform



Yeah!! Actually now I've thought of it, I will dress my wives and husbands in aprons so they can cook for each other !! 

I also hope we get a lot of DLC/Spotpass items too. I wished ACNL had more as well ... so far I'm playing TL more now.




Crazy-Gamer said:


> you got Ankha in your game!
> qr code?



Yes, I made a lot of ACNL characters in my game (based on their looks + my interpretation of them based on my interaction with them in game). I'll post it shortly!! It's not the best but I tried . And omg~ *__* Beau and Sydney just got married 

*Update*: here it is! 
View attachment 56354


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Gracelia said:


> Yeah!! Actually now I've thought of it, I will dress my wives and husbands in aprons so they can cook for each other !!
> 
> Yes, I made a lot of ACNL characters in my game (based on their looks + my interpretation of them based on my interaction with them in game). I'll post it shortly!! It's not the best but I tried . And omg~ *__* Beau and Sydney just got married
> 
> I also hope we get a lot of DLC/Spotpass items too. I wished ACNL had more as well ... so far I'm playing TL more now.



Now that I think about it... My Mabel and Sable Mii's would probably look good in those aprons.


----------



## n64king

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Now that I think about it... My Mabel and Sable Mii's would probably look good in those aprons.



That's a perfect match, and thankfully it has the purple/pink whatever color, not just Orange so it's more suiting lol


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

n64king said:


> That's a perfect match, and thankfully it has the purple/pink whatever color, not just Orange so it's more suiting lol



Unfortunately there isn't a green one for Mabel, though. :T I just put her in the orange cuz I don't like the black or blue one lol..


----------



## Gracelia

So, although the NA version of TL may have very similar items to UK/AUS, I've still decided to try and compile a list of available items. The album can be viewed at: NA Tomodachi Life Collections.

It's a work in progress, but any submissions and help from you all would be great too! If interested in this, please PM me or visit my tumblr submission page!


----------



## Swiftstream

What's your import-wear item?

I have the stage performer dress.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

If Tomodachi Life worth the price or is it best to wait until the price drops some...? A bunch of people said it was a waste and that it got super boring after 5 minutes. :/ I loved playing the demo and I've been watching LPs of it; it looks neat. I actually have money to spend now which leads to the "be an adult and save for something actually important" or "get the game and have fun."


----------



## Cadbberry

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> If Tomodachi Life worth the price or is it best to wait until the price drops some...? A bunch of people said it was a waste and that it got super boring after 5 minutes. :/ I loved playing the demo and I've been watching LPs of it; it looks neat. I actually have money to spend now which leads to the "be an adult and save for something actually important" or "get the game and have fun."


It is worth the money!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Cadbberry said:


> It is worth the money!



Looks like my midnight excursion to Walmart will be not in vain...


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> If Tomodachi Life worth the price or is it best to wait until the price drops some...? A bunch of people said it was a waste and that it got super boring after 5 minutes. :/ I loved playing the demo and I've been watching LPs of it; it looks neat. I actually have money to spend now which leads to the "be an adult and save for something actually important" or "get the game and have fun."



If you only have a small handful of Mii's on your island, I can see how it could get boring...

But a well populated island is more entertaining - especially if the Mii's are already existing people/characters, because they'll do things that you wouldn't expect them to do "irl", and will fall in love with someone who you'd never in a million years imagine them with.

And then there's babies.. You have the option to edit the baby's appearance, name, and personality - but I prefer not to. I like seeing what traits the baby gets from each of their parents.


----------



## Gracelia

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Looks like my midnight excursion to Walmart will be not in vain...



if you live in the u.s., i think best buy is having a buy 1 get 1 free sale soon (next week??), Tomodachi Life is included in it. There's a thread here too >> link

edit - seems like it's a speculated sale!! if this is true, im so sad i miss out since i live in canada ;o;


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

So it looks like a lot of us have animal crossing villagers
I just added Coco and she looks super cute but when she talks...
Agggggggg


----------



## Gracelia

Crazy-Gamer said:


> So it looks like a lot of us have animal crossing villagers
> I just added Coco and she looks super cute but when she talks...
> Agggggggg



ahah yeah!! i have a coco too, it looks really  cute. what i find cute also is when they get happy bc super huge n__n eyes


----------



## Cadbberry

I havent played in about 5 days, been busy with ACNL, Pokemon, and my art shop


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Gracelia said:


> ahah yeah!! i have a coco too, it looks really  cute. what i find cute also is when they get happy bc super huge n__n eyes



Haha I'm starting to wonder if Mii's are even capable of a "cute" mad face, though... All of my AC based villagers look ugly when they're angry.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Gracelia said:


> ahah yeah!! i have a coco too, it looks really  cute. what i find cute also is when they get happy bc super huge n__n eyes



Yeah I only solve their problems because they look so cute when they happy ^_^
I have been meaning to add more male villagers so if you can think of any cool animal crossing villagers I can make so


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Crazy-Gamer said:


> Yeah I only solve their problems because they look so cute when they happy ^_^
> I have been meaning to add more male villagers so if you can think of any cool animal crossing villagers I can make so



I can post some pictures of the ones I have, and if you want you can pick which ones you like and I'll post the QR codes for you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(decided to just take new pics with the QR code included lol)


Spoiler: Male AC Villager Mii's




























Spoiler: Male AC NPC Mii's


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Went to Walmart to pick up the game, though I was hoping to wait for the Best Buy sale (I'm impatient, especially when I get pocket change...), and there was no copies. I got too shy to ask the people working to check and I didn't want to be a bother. :/ I was kind of discouraged because I had told myself I was getting it for sure this time, not change my mind out of the embarrassment that comes from explaining to my parents why I need "another" game when I only have 5 games, 4 being ACNL. Looks like I'll be waiting. :/

I'm really excited. In the demo, I made myself, my boyfriend, and Marina Diamandis. My boyfriend and I are super adorable and the game is just super neat and ughhh.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Went to Walmart to pick up the game, though I was hoping to wait for the Best Buy sale (I'm impatient, especially when I get pocket change...), and there was no copies. :/ I was kind of discouraged because I had told myself I was getting it for sure this time, not change my mind out of the embarrassment that comes from explaining to my parents why I need "another" game when I only have 5 games, 4 being ACNL. Looks like I'll be waiting. :/



Don't worry - just about all of your residents would probably be sleeping right now lol. Tomodachi Life is similar to AC in that there's not much to do at night.. One of the downsides of the game.


----------



## Cadbberry

Trust me releasing day, NOT ONE STORE HAD IT IN MY TOWN. You will find it or order it online


----------



## Gracelia

◦?˚\(*❛‿❛)/˚?◦ woohoo~~ Beau and Sydney are going to have a baby!!
I've also been sewing and exiting my game just to see what is made.. I am hoping to make more miis but i've been super procrastinating on them. 

I ended up getting the e-shop TL because most stores didn't have it  (plus, my bf gifted a code later bc of that!)


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Does anyone know what time chat sessions in the cafe take place?


----------



## Swiftstream

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Does anyone know what time chat sessions in the cafe take place?



Its random.
Just keep checking back on your map, whenever it says "event" it means there's a chat there.


----------



## Cudon

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Does anyone know what time chat sessions in the cafe take place?


Why are you interested though? It's just a random bunch of miis chatting about literally nothing.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Don't worry - just about all of your residents would probably be sleeping right now lol. Tomodachi Life is similar to AC in that there's not much to do at night.. One of the downsides of the game.



I got it! 
I still only have my 3 Miis, but I'm hoping to put some of my favorite villagers in. 
I want to make Walker, lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I got it!
> I still only have my 3 Miis, but I'm hoping to put some of my favorite villagers in.
> I want to make Walker, lol.



Glad you found it~! You will have a lot of fun, though real people are the best. It is funny to see you sister try and date stein.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Cadbberry said:


> Glad you found it~! You will have a lot of fun, though real people are the best. It is funny to see you sister try and date stein.



So far Tiramisu Island is made up of: Myself, my boyfriend, Marina Diamandis, Katy Perry, and Simon Pegg, lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> So far Tiramisu Island is made up of: Myself, my boyfriend, Marina Diamandis, Katy Perry, and Simon Pegg, lol.



lol fun!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Cadbberry said:


> lol fun!



My boyfriend's been playing it. He got upset because my Mii rejected his Mii and is trying to make "us" a thing, lol. 
It's so sad watching him get frustrated with it over and over.

So, how do we interact with other players or is it just the Streetpass function?
Can we send stuff to other people locally?


----------



## Cadbberry

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> My boyfriend's been playing it. He got upset because my Mii rejected his Mii and is trying to make "us" a thing, lol.
> It's so sad watching him get frustrated with it over and over.
> 
> So, how do we interact with other players or is it just the Streetpass function?
> Can we send stuff to other people locally?


 yes go to the town hall and select Send/Receive or Street pass but that is it


----------



## Swiftstream

For some reason, where I live theres barely anybody who plays tomodachi life.

Out of my 100 recent streetpasses since tomodachi life was released, 
I've had only 10 visitors to my island.


----------



## Cadbberry

Swiftstream said:


> For some reason, where I live theres barely anybody who plays tomodachi life.
> 
> Out of my 100 recent streetpasses since tomodachi life was released,
> I've had only 10 visitors to my island.



I had two out of 25 but before i got the campsite


----------



## Gracelia

Punchy and Rosie had their baby! I named him Rover (lol). They are so _*cute!!
View attachment 56716View attachment 56717*_!

I've yet to get any street passes with TL too. ;o; I got one before I reset, but none recently Dx


----------



## Spongebob

This game is awesome


----------



## Box9Missingo

Swiftstream said:


> For some reason, where I live theres barely anybody who plays tomodachi life.
> 
> Out of my 100 recent streetpasses since tomodachi life was released,
> I've had only 10 visitors to my island.



I've had 0. No one seems to have played it in my area . Darn it.


----------



## Locket

I got the game a couple of days ago, and I have Harry Potter as a Sweetheart O.O*shiver*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Box9Missingo said:


> I've had 0. No one seems to have played it in my area . Darn it.


NO one in my area even OWNS a 3DS.


----------



## Beary

Mariah:

"People who think they are big shots are usually kidding themselves."
OMG SO ACCURATE


----------



## Box9Missingo

Star Fire said:


> I got the game a couple of days ago, and I have Harry Potter as a Sweetheart O.O*shiver*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> NO one in my area even OWNS a 3DS.


Yep. Exactly .


----------



## Beary

"I'm Jake. I love being the center of attention."
True dat.
Then I come in to him making armpit noises lol

Professor Oak was doing Yoga and got all embarrassed when I came in.


----------



## Beary

Kaiaa rescued Fireninja's *chess piece* from a tree.
I am amused.


----------



## Kaiaa

LittleBeary said:


> Kaiaa rescued Fireninja's *chess piece* from a tree.
> I am amused.



All in a days work


----------



## Beary

Poor Gallows got his heart broken by my older sister, Bonnie.
I'm currently attempting o cheer him up, but it's depressing even for me.


----------



## a potato

I currently have the demo version now, and the Mii I want to transfer to the full game just leveled up, and I was forced to give him a hula dancing manual. Can I take it away in the full game?


----------



## Cudon

a potato said:


> I currently have the demo version now, and the Mii I want to transfer to the full game just leveled up, and I was forced to give him a hula dancing manual. Can I take it away in the full game?


You can switch the items out after you've filled all the 10 item slots and level'd up.


----------



## a potato

Dinomates said:


> You can switch the items out after you've filled all the 10 item slots and level'd up.



Ah. Thanks!


----------



## Beary

OATH BROKE MY MOTHER'S HEART
I'm seriously mad at him right now omg


----------



## Beary

Jake is dating my mom.
I don't know what to say about this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOW GALLOWS IS DATING MY OLDER SISTER


----------



## Box9Missingo

Gandalf was in love with Dumbledore... and Dumbledore didn't even show up . The jerk.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

My boyfriend keeps proclaiming his love and I never show up.
Simon Pegg has also tried and failed to make us a thing.
But Simon is in love with me and my mii loves him as well.
Marina's in love with Simon, lol.
Beyonc?, Isabelle, Daryl Dixon, and Michonne have just moved in. 

Another thing: Do same personalities never befriend each other? I'm friends with everyone on my island but my boyfriend, lol.


----------



## BellGreen

I have over 6 Miis with the same personality and they CAN befriend each other. I heard that if you want specific couples, you were to make them first so there would be less chances of them loving someone else.

Also, it seems like a lot of people forgot that you could tell your Mii not to confess their love to someone, lol.


----------



## dude98

My mii is dating my friend Gabby which she is taken in real life! XD Thanks JWittz


----------



## Explosivo25

Germany and Daria are going to have a baby! I have a feeling it's going to look really scary, especially if it gets Germany's eyebrows (I gave him really thick ones).

China, Romano, and Russia have also been added. 

Also, the compatibility tester thinks that Death the Kid would be a great match for me. That thing's always good for a quick laugh.


----------



## Beary

my older sister tried proposing to gallows
It didn't work


----------



## Locket

LittleBeary said:


> my older sister tried proposing to gallows
> It didn't work



Ouch.

Tiana and Max got in a huge fight earlier... Tiana forgave after like 4-6 hours later.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Recently got this xD I had some pretty quick hook-ups, I have my fave anime character dating me so basically Tasuki asked my mii Sasha out and it went swimmingly well xD

I also have Kouji interested in my sister Lotta, whom now has strawberry blonde hair even though she's brunette haha.

And lastly, my made up Katou and Miko are a thing, they are basically what I intended to happen as a couple lol<3

Still working out relationships though


----------



## Box9Missingo

Ozzy Osborne tried to propose to Scully last night... it didn't work. But he's planning on trying again. I hope it works out .

Update: Ozzy tried again today, and she said yes! They're now married .


----------



## jessicafae

*Tomodachi Life*

New player here ^^

Any people to add to my island??

Also, how do I visit others??? ^^


----------



## Mariah

You can't visit others.


----------



## Swiftstream

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...R-Code-Dictionary!-For-Tomodachi-Life-&#9733;

List of TBT player miis


----------



## jessicafae

Swiftstream said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...R-Code-Dictionary!-For-Tomodachi-Life-&#9733;
> 
> List of TBT player miis


Thank you, I appreciate it


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Recently took a trip somewhere, got Germany and Japan import items.  Also met a traveler, sadly only A traveler. Would have been pretty nice to meet more.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Tom said:


> Recently took a trip somewhere, got Germany and Japan import items.  Also met a traveler, sadly only A traveler. Would have been pretty nice to meet more.



Cool. 

Two of my characters, my cat and Stephen Colbert are now dating .


----------



## Beary

GALLOWS AND BONNIE GOT MARRIED

- - - Post Merge - - -







You asked for a picture Fireninja


----------



## Locket

Harry tried to break up with me, I quickly hit the power, we are still a thing!


----------



## Swiftstream

I wish my miis could make friends...

Some just sit in their apartment all alone.


----------



## Locket

OMFG MY MII GOT MARRIED TO HARRY XD.


----------



## Cadbberry

Star Fire said:


> OMFG MY MII GOT MARRIED TO HARRY XD.



lol went from break up to marriage


----------



## Locket

Harry Potter to be exact.


----------



## Cadbberry

Star Fire said:


> Harry Potter to be exact.



Even better~


----------



## Locket

Cadbberry said:


> lol went from break up to marriage



Nope, I turned the power off when we were about to break up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Even better~


I know right!


----------



## Cadbberry

Star Fire said:


> Nope, I turned the power off when we were about to break up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I know right!


If your miis wanted to break up that means they were unhappy and it is just funny that they were unhappy then super happy


----------



## Locket

We will have a kid one day! With Harry's eyes and my other stuff.

And when we have a kid:

We will name it this if it is a girl: Harriet
If it is a boy: Harry Jr.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> If your miis wanted to break up that means they were unhappy and it is just funny that they were unhappy then super happy



No Harry wanted to break up, and then my mii wanted us to get married, and we did! XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Star Fire said:


> We will have a kid one day! With Harry's eyes and my other stuff.
> 
> And when we have a kid:
> 
> We will name it this if it is a girl: Harriet
> If it is a boy: Harry Jr.


 lol, I have had two kids. May my oldest and Max my youngest. Death the Kid and me havent gotten in a single fight.... yet


----------



## Locket

Cadbberry said:


> lol, I have had two kids. May my oldest and Max my youngest. Death the Kid and me havent gotten in a single fight.... yet



I just got married, now I want kids. XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Star Fire said:


> I just got married, now I want kids. XD


It takes about 1-2 days before they decide to. at least that was how it went with me


----------



## Locket

Cadbberry said:


> It takes about 1-2 days before they decide to. at least that was how it went with me



Thanks, I am just going to wait, I just want a kid. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Harry needs to be taller, we look weird when I am way taller.


----------



## Cadbberry

Star Fire said:


> Thanks, I am just going to wait, I just want a kid.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Harry needs to be taller, we look weird when I am way taller.



lol probably a little weird


----------



## Explosivo25

Daria and Germany now have a child! Her name is Allison (I let the game pick for me) and she looks a lot like her dad. Not two seconds after everything was done, Germany called me and begged me to come babysit. Geez, Germany...America was a better dad. Get your **** together.

Also, Haruhi Fujioka fell in love with Dr. Zoidberg. She failed, but my sister and I could not stop laughing.


----------



## Swiftstream




----------



## Beary

Swiftstream said:


>



*giggles madly*


----------



## Crazy-Gamer

Swiftstream said:


>



LOVE!


----------



## Cadbberry

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Swiftstream

Crazy-Gamer said:


> LOVE!



More like a bribe.


----------



## Zanessa

//crying
I sent this one kid, Zoey, away for traveling and I regret it so much. I'm writing a story now about how I think she feels about it. 

It's very sad. If you're going to send a traveler, send the ugliest baby you have because you won't regret it so much ;v;


----------



## Jawile

IT'S OFFICIAL, I HATE BRITTANY!
She only wants to date Charlie and not Alph. But Alph loves Brittany and Charlie doesn't care either way and JonTron is interrupting it all by trying to ask out Brittany because she's the most popular girl on my island but she never hangs out with Alph and whenever Alph asks her out she always says no.


----------



## Beary

Im dating my ex-next door neighbor that my mom set me up with.
Good thing he has curly hair. Sorry Jason <3 xD


----------



## Cadbberry

I haven't had a single couple not want to go out. Like when they do the asking out scene they always get together


----------



## Jawile

LittleBeary said:


> Im dating my ex-next door neighbor that my mom set me up with.
> Good thing he has curly hair. Sorry Jason <3 xD



*crie* But on my island you and I are best friends and I'm waiting for us to date. ;n;


----------



## Beary

Jawile said:


> *crie* But on my island you and I are best friends and I'm waiting for us to date. ;n;



I didn't add you in soon enough and my mii is antisocial ;_;


----------



## Jawile

LittleBeary said:


> I didn't add you in soon enough and my mii is antisocial ;_;



I guess I'll go cry in the lonely corners of Slateport Island park because no one ever goes there ever...


----------



## Aradai

Dandy's smitten with all the girls. Typical him.


----------



## Chiarasu

T^T My island refuses to have more than 5 married couples at a time....(need more matchmaking!)


----------



## cIementine

*Recently my lookalike and Caleb had a baby named Erica. They are so adorable together it's ahhhhh.
Logan and Alice got married and so did Alaska and Chase. Hope one of them will have babies soon!*


----------



## ThomasNLD

I just bought this game and I`m thinking about celebrities to add. Ofcourse Courtney Love and Kurt Cobain are a must (will they end up together?). I wonder who else to add... Sigh... Ofcourse I havent even started it up yet, so maybe I should first learn the mechanics. Who did you all add, celebritywise?I`m curious.


----------



## Aradai

Sparkanine said:


> Dandy's smitten with all the girls. Typical him.



HE FINALLY GOT WITH SOMEONE I WANTED WITH. THANK GOD HONEY ASKED. YESSS.


----------



## BerryPop

ThomasNLD said:


> I just bought this game and I`m thinking about celebrities to add. Ofcourse Courtney Love and Kurt Cobain are a must (will they end up together?). I wonder who else to add... Sigh... Ofcourse I havent even started it up yet, so maybe I should first learn the mechanics. Who did you all add, celebritywise?I`m curious.



i added morgan freeman
he married nikki from swapnote and they had kids 0_0




- - - Post Merge - - -

hes cute in his own way though.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Yea adding some favourite actors is a good idea. Weird that at such times i always draw blanks.


----------



## Aradai

ThomasNLD said:


> I just bought this game and I`m thinking about celebrities to add. Ofcourse Courtney Love and Kurt Cobain are a must (will they end up together?). I wonder who else to add... Sigh... Ofcourse I havent even started it up yet, so maybe I should first learn the mechanics. Who did you all add, celebritywise?I`m curious.



Gee, I mainly have video game characters. Does Obama count?


----------



## Beary

I added family members + TBT members


----------



## Aradai

The ratio of existing people to fictional characters in my game is very, very small.


----------



## Mini Mario

Same :/


----------



## Locket

Harry said: Summer and I are thinking about having baby! That was yesterday after they got married too!


----------



## Kitty Lu

Reading this thread just makes me want this game even more. Dammit, I can't get it until I'm out of debt with my mum and I really wanted to buy the AC Limited Edition 3DS XL as well.  

Jealous of you all.


----------



## Cudon

Kitty Lu said:


> Reading this thread just makes me want this game even more. Dammit, I can't get it until I'm out of debt with my mum and I really wanted to buy the AC Limited Edition 3DS XL as well.
> 
> Jealous of you all.


If it makes you feel any better the game isn't all that good. To be honest It's a game I love to watch people play but really hate playing it myself. The minigames are bloody annoying.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dinomates said:


> If it makes you feel any better the game isn't all that good. To be honest It's a game I love to watch people play but really hate playing it myself. The minigames are bloody annoying.


Yea some of them are. I really hate the catch game. I keep on losing it .

Had a couple of good things happen today, my cat is now dating Stephen Colbert and Nikki from Swapnote and The Dude are having a baby .


----------



## Cadbberry

I love the game, gets a tad old but still fun.


----------



## Gracelia

I really hate the catch game too. But when it's an expensive item, I really pay attention and try to catch it XD

I have 3 babies in my game now and 1 grown up (kept him)!! baby laughter is sooo cute


----------



## Cadbberry

I have about 9-10 kids 5 went to apart. 4-5 went to docks


----------



## Beary

HOLY **** I FORGOT TO PLAY TODAY


----------



## Cadbberry

I have missed about a week in total been busy


----------



## Gracelia

Cadbberry said:


> I have missed about a week in total been busy



your mii's probably have started to eat each other . I'm not sure who I will let travel yet, I feel sad to let them go XD. Probably a future kid by Derwin and his lady love (when he gets one)


----------



## Beary

MARIAH IS PROPOSING TO PROFESSOR OAK
TRUE LOVE RIGHT HERE


----------



## Minties

I bought this game this weekend, not sure if I should return it or not. Reminds me so much of a facebook game x_x


----------



## Cadbberry

Minties said:


> I bought this game this weekend, not sure if I should return it or not. Reminds me so much of a facebook game x_x



Give it more of a chance. It is a little dull at start but picks up


----------



## Box9Missingo

Gracelia said:


> I really hate the catch game too. But when it's an expensive item, I really pay attention and try to catch it XD
> 
> I have 3 babies in my game now and 1 grown up (kept him)!! baby laughter is sooo cute



I try too XD. But I still end up dropping the dang thing .


----------



## Mango

My miis have had 7 babies total 
1 couple had 4 kids


----------



## jessicafae

I have restarted my game multiple times...I am having a hard time accept the fact I can't change the address even though it doesn't matter. I keep getting disgusting, smelly foods...I want something more pleasant..Not calamari...


----------



## Cadbberry

I have sweet Isles or something like that


----------



## jessicafae

Cadbberry said:


> I have sweet Isles or something like that



So jealous...I just want something decent. I got a Paella something that is something I never heard of...I restarted like 10 times...I wish I could just control this one thing in the game.


----------



## Cadbberry

lol I haven't restarted yet


----------



## jessicafae

I just want a decent address!


----------



## Cadbberry

yours isn't thatbad :3


----------



## jessicafae

I have none as of right now XD I deleted it all and took a break because it was too tiring XD I want to ENJOY my game...but I need a good address


----------



## Swiftstream

jessicafae said:


> So jealous...I just want something decent. I got a Paella something that is something I never heard of...I restarted like 10 times...I wish I could just control this one thing in the game.



Paella is really good ; - ;

It's like seafood rice






I'm pretty sure my address is celery isles in orange sea.


----------



## Beary

How do you view your address?


----------



## jessicafae

Swiftstream said:


> Paella is really good ; - ;
> 
> It's like seafood rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my address is celery isles in orange sea.


I'd love celery and orange! Blah you can have paella XD I don't eat seafood or rice unfortunately..beautiful dish though

I am going to try my luck again. How are you though!? It's been awhile...


----------



## Swiftstream

jessicafae said:


> I'd love celery and orange! Blah you can have paella XD I don't eat seafood or rice unfortunately..beautiful dish though
> 
> I am going to try my luck again. How are you though!? It's been awhile...


I can't have paella either... Shellfish allergy x(

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> How do you view your address?



Make a qr code mii. It'll tell you.


----------



## jessicafae

Swiftstream said:


> I can't have paella either... Shellfish allergy x(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Make a qr code mii. It'll tell you.


Booo!

and beary - I believe it is in your office!


----------



## Beary

I'm just going to express myself here..
I feel like making a log of my town, and each of the islanders, like their favorite foods, what they eat, how many times I help them...
I'm obsessive about this kind of thing.
Is anybody else like this? xD


----------



## jessicafae

LittleBeary said:


> I'm just going to express myself here..
> I feel like making a log of my town, and each of the islanders, like their favorite foods, what they eat, how many times I help them...
> I'm obsessive about this kind of thing.
> Is anybody else like this? xD


I am not like that but I think that's a great idea if you would enjoy to do such a thing!!! You could really get to know your mii's!


----------



## Cadbberry

LittleBeary said:


> I'm just going to express myself here..
> I feel like making a log of my town, and each of the islanders, like their favorite foods, what they eat, how many times I help them...
> I'm obsessive about this kind of thing.
> Is anybody else like this? xD


No I havet done that, nor do I plan to. Its not a bad thing I just am bad at keeping track of things


----------



## Beary

Cadbberry said:


> No I havet done that, nor do I plan to. Its not a bad thing I just am bad at keeping track of things



*cough*
Yeah, I know I'm weird x'D


----------



## Cadbberry

LittleBeary said:


> *cough*
> Yeah, I know I'm weird x'D



Nah I just don't do records


----------



## jessicafae

I GOT A BETTER ADDRESS! I CAN FINALLY PLAY IN PIECE!

I got Orange Juice Isles! and Quiche Ocean! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Funny story...I saved randomly which I never do...then I got to the export item and didn't like it so i thought I had to start over again...then i came back and remember I saved and got the export item i want...and then got an address I am finally happy with


----------



## Cadbberry

I have the white flared dress as my export


----------



## jessicafae

But now I can't receive my spotpass item...


----------



## Swiftstream

Cadbberry said:


> I have the white flared dress as my export


i have stage performer dress


----------



## jessicafae

I got the Ethnic Skirt..I think it's beautiful **


----------



## Cadbberry

Swiftstream said:


> i have stage performer dress



OOOooooooo FANCY! Can I street pass with you? Though we are probably far away from each other


----------



## Swiftstream

Cadbberry said:


> OOOooooooo FANCY! Can I street pass with you? Though we are probably far away from each other



haha I want to streetpass w/ u too!

I've only gotten like 10 streetpasses where people play tomodachi life.


----------



## Cadbberry

I have gotten 2


----------



## Beary

I've gotten 0 ;_;


----------



## Lotte

So I heard you can save your baby's albums in game.. but where do you go to save and view them?


----------



## Cadbberry

Lotte said:


> So I heard you can save your baby's albums in game.. but where do you go to save and view them?


They are in town hall :3


----------



## Lotte

Ohh okay thank you!


----------



## Cadbberry

Yup No Problem


----------



## stumph

Beary said:


> I've gotten 0 ;_;





Cadbberry said:


> I have gotten 2




i'm so upset with myself for waiting to buy the game the day after i got home from an anime convention instead of before i went. i missed out on streetpasses. (at least my happy home showcase filled up)


----------



## Zanessa

Most of the streetpasses I get are from my sister but I do enough that I get streetpasses. I think I've gotten like 6.


----------



## AutumnFirefly

Just got this a few days ago  Making my residents horror themed


----------



## Box9Missingo

AutumnFirefly said:


> Just got this a few days ago  Making my residents horror themed



Cool, that's a good idea!


----------



## Prawn

I've been playing Tomodachi Life for a few weeks now. Yesterday morning when I was playing, one of my Mii's was still asleep. Apparently, you can draw on their faces while they sleep. Has anyone else done this yet? I wish my doodles stayed on his face.


----------



## jvgsjeff

Prawn said:


> Apparently, you can draw on their faces while they sleep. Has anyone else done this yet? I wish my doodles stayed on his face.



Yeah, I've done it a few times early on, but I don't bother any more. I made Tobias a blue man.


----------



## Beary

Some updates:

Jason and Juliet got married and want to have a kid
Me and my neighbor want to get married 
Oath wants to out with me and is completely oblivious to me dating someone else which is annoying
EVERYONE WANTS TO GO OUT WITH FIRENINJA AND ITS GETTING ANNOYING


----------



## Prawn

jvgsjeff said:


> Yeah, I've done it a few times early on, but I don't bother any more. I made Tobias a blue man.



Oh my gosh, that's hilarious. All I did was draw a mustache and random lines on Dan's face.


----------



## Jawile

Here is my Pikmin trio if anyone wants them:


----------



## Box9Missingo

Prawn said:


> I've been playing Tomodachi Life for a few weeks now. Yesterday morning when I was playing, one of my Mii's was still asleep. Apparently, you can draw on their faces while they sleep. Has anyone else done this yet? I wish my doodles stayed on his face.



I do every so often. It's pretty goofy .

One of my married couple's kids is growing up so fast... she's now a toddler.


----------



## Swiftstream

omfg yuss
I literally erased mr. bean's whole face, and draw him as an egyptian princess!


----------



## Stitched

I just got it a few days ago, and I love it so much.
So far my boyfriend and I got married.  That's the only relationship I was really adamant on happening.  Everything else is kinda funny.  I have a mixture of my IRL friends, Mario characters, Zelda characters, and Fire Emblem people, among others.  c:


----------



## Cadbberry

I just added updated Mii on the Tomodachi Life mii dictionary, let me know if you add me <3


----------



## Locket

I need to get caught up:

My Mii had a baby girl!

Gallows has a sweetheart.

And Gallows and Kaiaa are now friends.


----------



## VioletsTown

So i started playing a few days ago and realized there are dlc's!  I think the wedding dress was released in june?  Is there any way to get that or have i missed my chance?


----------



## Cadbberry

VioletsTown said:


> So i started playing a few days ago and realized there are dlc's!  I think the wedding dress was released in june?  Is there any way to get that or have i missed my chance?



I think you missed it >.<


----------



## VioletsTown

Cadbberry said:


> I think you missed it >.<



Aw... Thx for letting me know!  Its what i figured, but you know, i was hopeful.


----------



## Cadbberry

VioletsTown said:


> Aw... Thx for letting me know!  Its what i figured, but you know, i was hopeful.



I dont know for sure but that is just what I think.... Whooo knooowwwwsss <3


----------



## AidenTheGamer

Apparently, Lady Gaga and mii ranger Green (A random set of miis that I call Mii Rangers) are having a baby, I don't know when, but soon, and I'm going to let the game decide the baby's gender. Also, when the baby is like, 1 day old, you have to do a minigame where you have to rock the baby (Rock the 3ds) at a certain pace to make it stop crying or if the baby wasn't crying, you can rock it until it goes to sleep. When it's about 2-3 days old, you play a minigame where you have to pat, tickle, and rub the baby to make it stop crying. When the baby is about 4-5 days old, you can spin them by making circles on the touch screen. Within a week, the baby will become a grown kid and become a resident of the island (Note: They will be a permanent resident if you choose to do this), or, you can send them to the port, and they will be picked up when you streetpass another person. There is no changing your mind afterwards. Your welcome.


----------



## cIementine

*I'm trading in my copy for cash sometime this week. I feel like I've done enough and I got tired quickly.
I logged in one last time to discover my look-alike's baby is old enough to become independent, which made me smile after seeing the  little scrapbook. So cute I almost shed a tear. So that was a great last play of the game. *


----------



## Explosivo25

BROCK GOT A GIRLFRIEND! 

(It's Gwen)


----------



## Cress

Lucas and Kumatora had ANOTHER baby named Alex (About time I had a boy.) I might send him off with his sister. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Jawile

So Ankha is dating an alien I made now.

Yeah cool.


----------



## Cress

VioletsTown said:


> So i started playing a few days ago and realized there are dlc's!  I think the wedding dress was released in june?  Is there any way to get that or have i missed my chance?



You haven't completely missed your chance! You can go into local play with another person who has it and they can give it to you! It'll cost $10,500 for all 3 colors, but then you can rebuy it at any time! There was also a Graduation Cap that was released right before that, so you might want that as well.


----------



## Big Forum User

Elsa and Yoda got married and are having a baby.


----------



## Mini Mario

I hope I'm not spamming with Advertisement, but I made a Forum for Tomodachi Life, and it's currently in beta, and all beta people get V.I.P. Rank at the start of it. Link: 



Spoiler: Link



http://tomodachilife.freeforums.org/


----------



## Mini Mario

*We need Arcade Machines like this in real life!*​


----------



## ThomasNLD

Kurt Cobain is in love with my sister. We are going to be brothers!
we dont get along though....


----------



## Aradai

I'm trying to make one of my ships happen. 
BUT NOOOOO, HANJI WANTS BILLY MAYS INSTEAD.


----------



## Locket

Gallows gave his cold to Reggie, and my cousin is heart broken. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And when I was playing Tomodachi Quest, Reggie was in it, he was the only survivor, his body WAS ready!


----------



## dude98

I'm married to my friend Gabby now! At first I was like " There's child marriage o-0?!" Then my mii said to use age-o-matic spray


----------



## Locket

dude98 said:


> I'm married to my friend Gabby now! At first I was like " There's child marriage o-0?!" Then my mii said to use age-o-matic spray



I forgot to change my Mii back to child form, and I got married to Harry Potter!


----------



## DarkOnyx

Still trying to get Tiffaany Garcia(ihascupquake) and Mario(redb15) together..


----------



## Gracelia

Went through Tomodachi Quest only to be faced with a clothes pin at the end. 
How about no.


----------



## Cadbberry

Gracelia said:


> Went through Tomodachi Quest only to be faced with a clothes pin at the end.
> How about no.



I know right~!!!


----------



## Naiad

Sparkanine said:


> I'm trying to make one of my ships happen.
> BUT NOOOOO, HANJI WANTS BILLY MAYS INSTEAD.



I laughed so hard this is not okay xS

Who're you trying to set Hanji up with?
(btw I would probs make Ymir and Christa if we had a LGBTQA option)


----------



## Gracelia

Cadbberry said:


> I know right~!!!



right?! it just happened to me again, but with a lump of coal XD


----------



## Aradai

Lafiel said:


> I laughed so hard this is not okay xS
> 
> Who're you trying to set Hanji up with?
> (btw I would probs make Ymir and Christa if we had a LGBTQA option)


I'm trying to set her up with Levi, as that's one of my ships.
I would so do that too.


----------



## Kishti

Bulbadragon said:


> How long does it take for the Miis to have a baby? One of my couples were thinking about having a baby yesterday and I told them yes, so when will they actually have the baby?


I don't have the game, but I read it was 2 days after you tell them yes.. so tomorrow you might have a baby!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't wait for my own copy aha! If I'm lucky.. I'll get one tomorrow if I can convince my mom.. If not.. hopefully By this up coming tuesday! ..If not then.. Maybe in 2 weeks.. >: I hope so soon. I'm already getting a bunch of mii's in my maker for it.


----------



## Gracelia

Kishti said:


> I don't have the game, but I read it was 2 days after you tell them yes.. so tomorrow you might have a baby!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can't wait for my own copy aha! If I'm lucky.. I'll get one tomorrow if I can convince my mom.. If not.. hopefully By this up coming tuesday! ..If not then.. Maybe in 2 weeks.. >: I hope so soon. I'm already getting a bunch of mii's in my maker for it.



It is 24 hours after they ask, you will see a baby. When you load in, they call you to introduce you to the baby .

Punchy & Rosie are having baby #2 in my game now~!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Gracelia said:


> It is 24 hours after they ask, you will see a baby. When you load in, they call you to introduce you to the baby .
> 
> Punchy & Rosie are having baby #2 in my game now~!!!


Yay~ Totally tell them congrats from me <3 XD


----------



## Kishti

I was wondering, i have 3 ships, possibily 4 that are important to me.. should I just import those 2 pairings at a time until they like each other?


----------



## Gracelia

Kishti said:


> I was wondering, i have 3 ships, possibily 4 that are important to me.. should I just import those 2 pairings at a time until they like each other?



I would say yes. Mine have become increasingly hard to pair people up - so much so I just let whomever confess to each other. Way out of my original plan, but I think it helps . Others might say otherwise though! As far as I know and have read, personality somehow has nothing to do with it (or little influence?)... not sure if it's true ;o;


----------



## Kishti

Gracelia said:


> I would say yes. Mine have become increasingly hard to pair people up - so much so I just let whomever confess to each other. Way out of my original plan, but I think it helps . Others might say otherwise though! As far as I know and have read, personality somehow has nothing to do with it (or little influence?)... not sure if it's true ;o;


Ah good, the ones Im most concerned are Fiance and I, Bestie and her bf x3 (three friends, with theareir boyfriends if that makes sense) the rest.. I couldn't care less if Ganondorf wanted to Marry Alex from Orange Is The New Black! XD


----------



## WeiMoote

New Spotpass Item for US Players!

The Vacay Swimsuits are out now!



But it isn't just limited to girls. Males can get in on the action, too!


It'll compliment the new monthly interior, too!


So have the dream vacay from your home!

WARNING: May attract butt graders. XD


----------



## Gracelia

WeiMoote said:


> New Spotpass Item for US Players!
> [...]
> WARNING: May attract butt graders. XD
> View attachment 59496



GASP. I didn't get mine this morning ;__;;
edit- wee got them~ after an update.


----------



## Cudon

I've had those swimsuits at the normal shop for a while. I'm European so that might be it


----------



## WeiMoote

Dinomates said:


> I've had those swimsuits at the normal shop for a while. I'm European so that might be it



What was your Spotpass item?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cool, looking forward to blowing all the money I earned on that. 

Finally had one of those "WAIT" moments during a confession. Oath2order's Mii tried confessing to Kaiaa but lost to ProfGallows. RIP Oath.


----------



## Cress

I'm not getting my swimsuits. I checked for data and it got it, and I also got a notification for it, but I'm not getting the News Flash! whenever you get a new Spotpass item, and they're not in the Import Wear store. Why?


----------



## WeiMoote

...And I ended up with my first divorce. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have you tried putting your 3DS on Sleep Mode while Tomodachi Life was on?


----------



## Cress

WeiMoote said:


> Have you tried putting your 3DS on Sleep Mode while Tomodachi Life was on?



Yeah. I've quit from the game and turned off the system as well.


----------



## n64king

Omg I wasn't sure if divorce was possible. Good thing I was being extra cautious.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can you break them up on purpose in any way? Or lead them to a break up? I accidentally lead 2 Miis together who shouldn't be together lol, I tried getting the proposal to go bad and that didn't really do anything one way or the other.


----------



## Zanessa

n64king said:


> Omg I wasn't sure if divorce was possible. Good thing I was being extra cautious.



It'd be very strange if it wasn't a thing. O_e


----------



## Mariah




----------



## Cudon

Mariah said:


> Spoiler


He has some amazing miis. I want them all


----------



## Mariah

Dinomates said:


> He has some amazing miis. I want them all



Most of them are in this thread.


----------



## Explosivo25

WeiMoote said:


> ...And I ended up with my first divorce.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Have you tried putting your 3DS on Sleep Mode while Tomodachi Life was on?



Aw, man. The divorces suck. DJ and Jane Lane divorced a couple of days ago and it took FOREVER to get Jane to be not depressed (I had run out of travel tickets at the worst time). DJ was easier since I knew one of his Super All Time Favorite foods.

Couples update:

Daria and Germany: Still married and growing strong

Izzy and America: Ditto

Canada and Garcia: Still together, relationship all over the place

Soul and Maka: Broke up (mutual break up). went back to just being friends. 

Brock and Gwen: Still together, seem to be doing okay.


My sister wanted a mii in the game and since she apparently really wants her mii to get together with one of the Hitachiin brothers, I had to make her an adult. So, she's older than me for once.


----------



## Cadbberry

Explosivo25 said:


> Aw, man. The divorces suck. DJ and Jane Lane divorced a couple of days ago and it took FOREVER to get Jane to be not depressed (I had run out of travel tickets at the worst time). DJ was easier since I knew one of his Super All Time Favorite foods.
> 
> Couples update:
> 
> Daria and Germany: Still married and growing strong
> 
> Izzy and America: Ditto
> 
> Canada and Garcia: Still together, relationship all over the place
> 
> Soul and Maka: Broke up (mutual break up). went back to just being friends.
> 
> Brock and Gwen: Still together, seem to be doing okay.
> 
> 
> My sister wanted a mii in the game and since she apparently really wants her mii to get together with one of the Hitachiin brothers, I had to make her an adult. So, she's older than me for once.


I make all my miis born in 1990 XD so I don't have that issue


----------



## Explosivo25

Yeah, I put my actual age in. The only other miis that are kids are my Soul Eater miis because I'd feel weird aging them up. Everyone else is an adult for the sake of shipping. However, then you get weird stuff like Kyoya crushing on my mom. No, Kyoya. Just...no. 

(He's my anime crush so that made it even worse XD)

The only other kid miis that may make an appearance in my game are Lilo, Luke Triton, and the Powerpuff Girls.


----------



## Cadbberry

Explosivo25 said:


> Yeah, I put my actual age in. The only other miis that are kids are my Soul Eater miis because I'd feel weird aging them up. Everyone else is an adult for the sake of shipping. However, then you get weird stuff like Kyoya crushing on my mom. No, Kyoya. Just...no.
> 
> (He's my anime crush so that made it even worse XD)
> 
> The only other kid miis that may make an appearance in my game are Lilo, Luke Triton, and the Powerpuff Girls.


I know how ya feel but just for simplicity


----------



## ValtermcPires

I got this game 1 week before release (review copy) and i played a lot but then got bored because non of my Mii got marred, i'm thinking start playing it again. 

Any tips for getting anyone married fast?


----------



## LyraVale

I started playing the same time as my niece. She only has like 5 miis, but I have 40. I spend more time playing than she does, to keep up with all those miis. She barely plays, but since she focuses on those few miis when she does, her people got married faster.

I think the more you pay attention to them and level them up, the faster they'll start dating and stuff.


----------



## Gracelia

Mariah said:


>



hahaha. ok just don't talk while we play pls. showing this to all my tl friends now #_#


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

hey does anyone know if there is a maid outfit in this game?


----------



## Mariah

ZeldaSylveon said:


> hey does anyone know if there is a maid outfit in this game?



There is.


----------



## Beary

I am so happy
My first Mii child grew up
AND HAD THE ONE PERSONALITY I WAS MISSING
HALLELUJAH


----------



## Zanessa

ZeldaSylveon said:


> hey does anyone know if there is a maid outfit in this game?



Cute maid and a regular maid. ^_^


----------



## Gracelia

US Tomodachi Life Clothing Catalog

Hi guys! I'm working (along side w/ a tumblr user + contributions from others) on completing the US TL Clothing Catalog, if you have any that are not there already and are interested in contributing, please do submit!

Been procrastinating on it, but hopefully it'll be complete soon (have to add my new pieces sometime @_@). If there's already one out there then gg Dx


----------



## Mariah

Gracelia said:


> US Tomodachi Life Clothing Catalog
> 
> Hi guys! I'm working (along side w/ a tumblr user + contributions from others) on completing the US TL Clothing Catalog, if you have any that are not there already and are interested in contributing, please do submit!
> 
> Been procrastinating on it, but hopefully it'll be complete soon (have to add my new pieces sometime @_@). If there's already one out there then gg Dx



What about including the different colors?


----------



## Gracelia

Mariah said:


> What about including the different colors?



We've thought about this too (cos why not see all the colors lol)- perhaps instead of huge thumbnails, the images can be in a grid-like fashion? Just thought it would look too clutter-y. I'll try that out and see how it looks.


----------



## Mariah

Gracelia said:


> We've thought about this too (cos why not see all the colors lol)- perhaps instead of huge thumbnails, the images can be in a grid-like fashion? Just thought it would look too clutter-y. I'll try that out and see how it looks.



Or you could make them into a gif.


----------



## Gracelia

Mariah said:


> Or you could make them into a gif.



 orz           ........ y i love u!! tysm for the suggestion, will do that now XD.
edit - Right, mind if I credit that suggestion to you on the side of the imgur link?


----------



## Cress

This tread died off pretty randomly. :|
Anyways, I still can't download the swimsuits. I also got a SpotPass message saying I now have a letter from Leah, one of the kids I sent off. I can't download the letter either! I have over 300 blocks of memory on my SD card, so that shouldn't be the issue. What's going on?


----------



## Jennifer

Gracelia said:


> US Tomodachi Life Clothing Catalog
> 
> Hi guys! I'm working (along side w/ a tumblr user + contributions from others) on completing the US TL Clothing Catalog, if you have any that are not there already and are interested in contributing, please do submit!
> 
> Been procrastinating on it, but hopefully it'll be complete soon (have to add my new pieces sometime @_@). If there's already one out there then gg Dx



I'll see what I can add @-@ Do you plan to do full catalogs for everything? I know a wiki has been working on stuff as well.


----------



## Cress

Gracelia said:


> US Tomodachi Life Clothing Catalog
> 
> Hi guys! I'm working (along side w/ a tumblr user + contributions from others) on completing the US TL Clothing Catalog, if you have any that are not there already and are interested in contributing, please do submit!
> 
> Been procrastinating on it, but hopefully it'll be complete soon (have to add my new pieces sometime @_@). If there's already one out there then gg Dx



I have a lot of items not there. I'll try giving you them tomorrow.


----------



## Cress

Gracelia, I've noticed a few errors so far in the Girls clothing:
-You list item 80, then 79, then 81.
-On item 90, you say SpotPass only, when it's actually StreetPass only.
For the Unisex clothing:
-Item 5 is StreetPass only
-Item 37 is StreetPass only.
For Uniform clothing:
-You list item 58 twice, once as a Ski Suit, the second as a normal suit.
For costumes:
-The Ladybug suit is number 41, not 30.
For hair accessories:
-You list item 26, then 25, then 27.
I'm snapping away at pictures, I have a LOT I'll have to upload. I also took photos of alternate colors if you want them.


----------



## Gracelia

Jennifer said:


> I'll see what I can add @-@ Do you plan to do full catalogs for everything? I know a wiki has been working on stuff as well.



I think starting off with clothing first and then working on everything else! I've not seen the wiki yet 



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Gracelia, I've noticed a few errors so far in the Girls clothing:
> -You list item 80, then 79, then 81.
> -On item 90, you say SpotPass only, when it's actually StreetPass only.
> For the Unisex clothing:
> -Item 5 is StreetPass only
> -Item 37 is StreetPass only.
> For Uniform clothing:
> -You list item 58 twice, once as a Ski Suit, the second as a normal suit.
> For costumes:
> -The Ladybug suit is number 41, not 30.
> For hair accessories:
> -You list item 26, then 25, then 27.
> I'm snapping away at pictures, I have a LOT I'll have to upload. I also took photos of alternate colors if you want them.



Thank you for pointing those out! I don't do this all myself as there's a partner - so I haven't gone in and checked her progress as well. I'll be working on it tomorrow as I'll have more free time / Feel free to send alternate colours too!


----------



## Beary

Ben and Elise had a baby.
So did Mariah and Professor Oak.
So did my Mom and Jake.
So did Jason and Juliet.

SO MANY BABBYS.


----------



## Pathetic

Beary said:


> Ben and Elise had a baby.
> So did Mariah and Professor Oak.
> So did my Mom and Jake.
> So did Jason and Juliet.
> 
> SO MANY BABBYS.



no 

i can't wait to get tomodachi life i'm so jealous!!!

did the price go down or? has it been 30-35 dollars all the time?


----------



## Beary

alise said:


> no
> 
> i can't wait to get tomodachi life i'm so jealous!!!
> 
> did the price go down or? has it been 30-35 dollars all the time?



I think it's 35.


----------



## Cadbberry

Beary said:


> I think it's 35.


It was 40 at release so it has gone down <3


----------



## Cress

Gracelia said:


> Thank you for pointing those out! I don't do this all myself as there's a partner - so I haven't gone in and checked her progress as well. I'll be working on it tomorrow as I'll have more free time / Feel free to send alternate colours too!


Here's a flood of pictures!
*


Spoiler: Caps



Number 002


Number 003

Number 006

Number 007

Number 008

Number 012

Number 013

Number 015

Number 016

Number 017

Number 018

Number 019

Number 020

Number 021

Number 023



*​I don't think Bell Tree will let me upload more than 15 pictures at a time. :/ I put more on there. My computer also deleted the pictures for most of the clothing, so I can only give you the headwear right now.


----------



## Cress

*

Spoiler: Caps (Continued)



Number 025

Number 029

Number 034

Number 035

Number 036 (StreetPass only!)

Number 037

Number 038

Number 041

Number 048

Number 051



Spoiler: Number 053









Number 055



*


----------



## Cress

*


Spoiler: Caps (Continued)



Number 057

Number 058

Number 062

Number 063

Number 065



Spoiler: SpotPass Item










**


Spoiler: Headgear



Number 002



Spoiler: Number 004









Number 007

Number 009



*​


----------



## Gracelia

Thank you PuffleKirby! I'll be workin' on them. I actually have got a ton of those too, but been busy to upload! All corrections have been made too. I'm not too sure where the ski suit goes.. I tried to fit it to the pictures, still may be wrong XD (I've put it as #54 in formals?)


----------



## Zanessa

THE LIMIT TO BABIES IT NOT 2. IT'S NOT 3.
I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS
BUT ANOTHER BABY FROM THIS COUPLE IS ON ITS WAY.

hehe.. it's not a pretty couple either so them having a fourth child is scary..


----------



## Beary

ZanessaGaily said:


> THE LIMIT TO BABIES IT NOT 2. IT'S NOT 3.
> I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS
> BUT ANOTHER BABY FROM THIS COUPLE IS ON ITS WAY.
> 
> hehe.. it's not a pretty couple either so them having a fourth child is scary..



I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Cress

ZanessaGaily said:


> THE LIMIT TO BABIES IT NOT 2. IT'S NOT 3.
> I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS
> BUT ANOTHER BABY FROM THIS COUPLE IS ON ITS WAY.
> 
> hehe.. it's not a pretty couple either so them having a fourth child is scary..



I only have 1 married couple right now, (Nobody wants to date!) but I have had WAY more than 1 baby on my island. It's probably infinite.

On my island, we had a storm yesterday! Chrom was almost blown away! Then the "We asked some islanders" thing popped up and here were their responses:
"This story gave me hope for humanity."
"That makes me really happy."
Really? Wow, people must love storms. Today was Inigo's birthday and was the first birthday on my island! Too bad there wasn't much to do.


----------



## Beary

I have about 6 married couples. oUo


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> THE LIMIT TO BABIES IT NOT 2. IT'S NOT 3.
> I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS
> BUT ANOTHER BABY FROM THIS COUPLE IS ON ITS WAY.
> 
> hehe.. it's not a pretty couple either so them having a fourth child is scary..



Yeah, there isn't any limit  Most a pairing of mine has had are 3. I hope they have another soon. I just want to get more letters and stuff with possible visits since I can't seem to ever get someone else's traveler to come to my game. 

I have 11 married couples in my game @-@


----------



## Beary

I sent Mariah's baby away, because she had Professor Oak's voice.
Yeah.


----------



## ValtermcPires

Glad i did take a break from the game, i'm enjoying more now, so today Nikki make a BBQ to all the Mii on V-Nation, and they did enjoy!






And then i had my first gay marriage, Decas propose on train station


----------



## Cress

Ugh, Olivia was going to ask the person I wanted her to marry out, but he didn't show up. -_- WHAT'S SO BAD ABOUT A BALLERINA WITH PINK HAIR?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ValtermcPires said:


> And then i had my first gay marriage, Decas propose on train station



How? Is one a guy that you assigned as a girl?


----------



## Explosivo25

Beary said:


> I sent Mariah's baby away, because she had Professor Oak's voice.
> Yeah.



I had to do that with Germany and Daria's daughter. I don't know how she got that deep manly voice, but it did not sit right with me AT ALL.

Other updates:

1) Brock and Gwen broke up. I watched Brock's little relationship montage. It was sad.

2) Canada and Garcia both want to get married but refuse to bring it up.

3) My miis are still obsessed with getting together with my mom. Yesterday, Italy tried to set her up with Hikaru Hitachiin.

4) Black Star has somehow made many friends. Probably by bribing.

5) Dawn from Total Drama: Revenge of the Island has been added. France from Hetalia is her closest friend (she's friends with Brock too but their friendship is kinda at the meh level). This worries me. DEEPLY.


----------



## Zanessa

Today was the day of ugly baby. ;A;
I think I'll be sending them both off as travelers. :/ Can't populate my town with uglies, y'know?


----------



## ValtermcPires

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Ugh, Olivia was going to ask the person I wanted her to marry out, but he didn't show up. -_- WHAT'S SO BAD ABOUT A BALLERINA WITH PINK HAIR?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How? Is one a guy that you assigned as a girl?



Nope, was 2 guys and they start liking each other.


----------



## Beary

ValtermcPires said:


> Nope, was 2 guys and they start liking each other.



..we all know that you set one as a girl.


----------



## ValtermcPires

Beary said:


> ..we all know that you set one as a girl.



I dont remember doing such thing, one mii was created by me (guy on left) and the other men was grab on facebook group.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

ValtermcPires said:


> I dont remember doing such thing, one mii was created by me (guy on left) and the other men was grab on facebook group.







^the guy in blacks default clothes is a dress. That's an obvious indicator that they set his sex as female. (also the wedding dress)

Surely you're joking and you knew about the whole "Tomodachi doesn't allow same-sex couples"? lol. I mean, everyone was talking about that issue for a long time.


----------



## Jawile

OMG Kaiaa and Charlie had a baby and named her Kaylee. She looks so grumpy.


----------



## Beary

My dad and BFF got married
this is very bad


----------



## WeiMoote

Beary said:


> My dad and BFF got married
> this is very bad



I know that feeling, only without the marriage bits.


----------



## Locket

REGGIE IS IN JAIL! Miyamoto is a cop?! WHY! HE JUST PUT MUSTARD ON MY MOM'S DRUMSTICK!


----------



## Explosivo25

Massive amount of playing over the past couple days, so here's some updates.

1.) Cody (Total Drama), Liz (Soul Eater), Beth (Total Drama), Heather (Total Drama), LeShawna (Total Drama), and Ishimaru (Dangan Ronpa) have all been added.

2.) Dawn, Romano, and Bridgette all got rejected today.

3.) New discoveries have been made in the way of all time favorite and worst ever foods. China hates candy apples and Fry, fittingly, loves pizza.

4.) Russia has become one with...er, made friends with Death the Kid and will not stop talking about him. He is also wearing a yoga outfit and looks extremely weird in a sports bra.

5.) France has yet to take off the cat ears I gave him.


----------



## Beary

Jenessa and Tom ( from the forums ) got married today!
Berry REALLY does not like biscuits


----------



## Naiad

I'm really bored of Tomodachi Life now, how do you all keep it interesting? >^<


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Finally got this game two days ago for my birthday, and I've been on it more or less constantly xD
So far I have myself, three of my OCs (Marie, Kuyo and Willow), and Kaiaa, Beary and Tsundere from the forums just to have enough miis to unlock the news tower.

At the moment I'm trying to get Willow and Marie to start dating. I had to make Willow a boy since the game doesn't support same sex relationships though. So far they're best friends, but I can't get them to take it further than that. Any tips? I know a friend who has the game ha  a couple start dating on the day she got it, but mine won't


----------



## Jawile

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Finally got this game two days ago for my birthday, and I've been on it more or less constantly xD
> So far I have myself, three of my OCs (Marie, Kuyo and Willow), and Kaiaa, Beary and Tsundere from the forums just to have enough miis to unlock the news tower.
> 
> At the moment I'm trying to get Willow and Marie to start dating. I had to make Willow a boy since the game doesn't support same sex relationships though. So far they're best friends, but I can't get them to take it further than that. Any tips? I know a friend who has the game ha  a couple start dating on the day she got it, but mine won't



It could take a while before they decide to take it further. My Mii was best friends with White for three weeks before he asked her out.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Lafiel said:


> I'm really bored of Tomodachi Life now, how do you all keep it interesting? >^<



I feed as many of the residents as I can, watch Mii News, play mini games.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Update:
Kaiaa just set Willow and Marie up on a date <3
She also got Beary and Tsundere to make up after a huge fight (both of them were literally flaming)

It seems Kaiaa is the angel of my island xD


----------



## Songbird

The longest I have played any other game since I got Tomodachi Life like 4 weeks ago is 10 minutes.


----------



## Beary

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Update:
> Kaiaa just set Willow and Marie up on a date <3
> She also got Beary and Tsundere to make up after a huge fight (both of them were literally flaming)
> 
> It seems Kaiaa is the angel of my island xD



LMAO
I'm easily angered, watch out oUo
I need to reupload my Mii, I changed her personality to be more realistic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anybody else do this?
So, when I run out of food, I buy 2 of every food. Exactly 2.
Then, I start at the top and go down. Each Mii, I give them 2 food items, new clothes, and hat. The next, I give them the same 2 food items, which finishes those off.
I'm a rather systematic person. If I don't have the same number of food for each, it will tick me off. Big time.
 Wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Explosivo25

One of my Mii's all time favorite foods is a food I hate: mashed potatoes. I laughed so hard when she started breakdancing.


----------



## Kaiaa

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Update:
> Kaiaa just set Willow and Marie up on a date <3
> She also got Beary and Tsundere to make up after a huge fight (both of them were literally flaming)
> 
> It seems Kaiaa is the angel of my island xD



Aww that's adorable lol I need to pick my game back up, I need to know what's going on with my island!!


----------



## Beary

Kaiaa said:


> Aww that's adorable lol I need to pick my game back up, I need to know what's going on with my island!!



You married Gandalf in my game.
I ship it.



Jason and Juliet had a second baby!
Kat and Abdallah had a baby!


----------



## Kaiaa

Beary said:


> You married Gandalf in my game.
> I ship it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason and Juliet had a second baby!
> Kat and Abdallah had a baby!



Lol that's a first, most people ship Kaiaa X Gallows


----------



## Beary

Kaiaa said:


> Lol that's a first, most people ship Kaiaa X Gallows



Gallows was the first one to get married, and you and him didn't get along. It was funny, hehe


----------



## NyaaChan

I've just got my first baby with my partner worray.

Trying to have HIMYM, got Barney, Robin and Ted. I need to create the rest of them, but Robin doesn't seem to like Barney which is getting annoying xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Added FireNinja, Jake. and ZanessaGaily's miis to my  island last night.
Beary asked Jake. out and was rejected. I ended up using a travel ticket to cheer her up, and she took Kaiaa and myself to Cambodia xD


----------



## Beary

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Added FireNinja, Jake. and ZanessaGaily's miis to my  island last night.
> Beary asked Jake. out and was rejected. I ended up using a travel ticket to cheer her up, and she took Kaiaa and myself to Cambodia xD



I'm laughing omfg


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Beary said:


> I'm laughing omfg



I don't think you have a chance with Jake anymore, he asked Kaiaa out and now they're dating.


----------



## Beary

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I don't think you have a chance with Jake anymore, he asked Kaiaa out and now they're dating.



I asked Jake out in my game LMAO


----------



## Beary

Gift to the mods + Jake


----------



## nard

Beary said:


> Gift to the mods + Jake



All I have to say is wtf.


----------



## Beary

Fuzzling said:


> All I have to say is wtf.



:c you make me crei


----------



## Sloom

Beary said:


> Gift to the mods + Jake



Someday I will be the mod...?

(I'm not even online enough >.>)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

In the last hour, Kaiaa has married Jake., and my two OCs Willow and Marie got married 
Willow and Marie's wedding was a little weird though, with Willow having to wear a suit since I had to set her as a boy.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

One of my Mii's got depressed because I told her not to confess her love to this other Mii because he was already taken.

I wasn't sure what to give her to cheer her up, but she was hungry so I decided to buy her some food. Specifically; a cheeseburger.

And that (plus the music box I used beforehand - which didn't make much difference) was all it took to cheer her up.


So let this be a lesson to any of you who get depressed after being dumped or rejected - just eat a cheeseburger. 
Cheeseburgers fix everything.


----------



## Swiftstream

qq the moment when you realize there's nothing new in store.


----------



## Explosivo25

I spent a lot of time messing around with the concert hall thingy today. I made Italy sing a ballad to Holy Roman Empire (which was very cute and heartbreaking) and Jane Lane and Jude sing jibberish. It's really funny to put in random lines of jibberish followed by random crap like "five dollar footlong". Yes, I got the idea from the vsauce video.

Also fun is making them sound like a machine gun.

Expect some pics tonight.


----------



## Explosivo25

Time for a picture onslaught!


 Brock is in his element

 Dr. Zoidberg! Of all the things you could be selling, you had to pick this?

 As if Black Star's face wasn't already frightening enough...

 Professor Layton hates the top hat I gave him. (I don't have the regular one in my hat shop yet so that one will have to do for now).

 Oh my God, Bridgette...

 Yes, it's Russia in a yoga outfit. And yes, it is hilarious.

 He looks like he's trying to jump out of the tree...

 I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## Box9Missingo

A married couple in my game, Reggie (Nintendo) and Olivia Benson (L&O: SVU) had a baby girl today!


----------



## Locket

Gallows tried to propose to Kaiaa, but Kaiaa didn't show up, ouch.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There, there Gallows, listen to some sad music to help.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Star Fire said:


> Gallows tried to propose to Kaiaa, but Kaiaa didn't show up, ouch.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There, there Gallows, listen to some sad music to help.



Dang . I hate when that happens.


----------



## Jawile

charlie is my island's cupid like oh god
all of the couples on my island were made because he set them up on dates
my sister and pbg, me and white, ankha and spectralid oh god


----------



## Locket

Box9Missingo said:


> Dang . I hate when that happens.



Yeah, I think he is jealous of me though. 

And Reggie is my sweetheart (used Age-o-matic) And his love in me says "Let's get married!", I am waiting for that heart to pop up above his head. (Oh god, we are making out right now. >.<)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry guys, it was kinda cute.


----------



## Beary

My Mii and their spouse don't get along very well. I WANT THEM TO BREAK UP.


----------



## Locket

HE SAID YES, WE ARE GETTING MARRIED XD XD XD XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wonder what our baby is going to look like...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shaq and Kaiaa just got married! Two marrages in a day, sweet!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry Gallows...


----------



## LyraVale

Guys this might seem like a dumb thing to worry about...but all these cold medicines and stomach medicines that are adding up on me...is there a way to sell them or is there a use for them in the future? I keep waiting to unlock some way to sell that kind of stuff. lol, IDK why but it annoys me for some reason.


----------



## Locket

LyraVale said:


> Guys this might seem like a dumb thing to worry about...but all these cold medicines and stomach medicines that are adding up on me...is there a way to sell them or is there a use for them in the future? I keep waiting to unlock some way to sell that kind of stuff. lol, IDK why but it annoys me for some reason.



It comes in handy when a Mii has a cold or "rumbles" in their stomachs.


----------



## LyraVale

Star Fire said:


> It comes in handy when a Mii has a cold or "rumbles" in their stomachs.



Ya, but that's not too often, then they usually give me one back. I seriously have like 60-70 of each! XC


----------



## Swiftstream

Apparently they have spoiled milk and ruined meals in the game...
My mii just drank spoiled milk while I was out.


----------



## Locket

LyraVale said:


> Ya, but that's not too often, then they usually give me one back. I seriously have like 60-70 of each! XC



Wait. You can't sell your items, only your tresures.


----------



## Beary

If anybody is looking to make more money in their game, just get lots of silver and gold coins and sell them.


----------



## Locket

Tomodachi quest time!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A pearl necklace is the "big boss".


----------



## DarkOnyx

Only play this game sometimes nowadays.It doesn't seem as fun as when it came out.


----------



## Locket

GO HARRY! What happened to your wand, you could've used that.


----------



## Gracelia

Swiftstream said:


> Apparently they have spoiled milk and ruined meals in the game...
> My mii just drank spoiled milk while I was out.



yeaa... idk why they would have that. i was evil and fed it to Cyrano to see how he'd react. just like i imagined, he hated it (who wouldn't?).


----------



## Kaiaa

Beary said:


> Gift to the mods + Jake


Haha I laughed so hard! Thank you for this!


----------



## Beary

Kaiaa said:


> Haha I laughed so hard! Thank you for this!



Glad to see someone liked it ^^;


----------



## LyraVale

Star Fire said:


> Wait. You can't sell your items, only your tresures.



I know I can't sell them. I just thought at some point I might unlock a way to, or save someone from dying by giving them 100 of them or something. lol...IDK why the game keeps giving me so much medicine. It's very annoying to me.


----------



## Locket

LyraVale said:


> I know I can't sell them. I just thought at some point I might unlock a way to, or save someone from dying by giving them 100 of them or something. lol...IDK why the game keeps giving me so much medicine. It's very annoying to me.



Nope, but just give them too your Mii's XD


----------



## Cadbberry

I just had my next kid with Kid, we had little May. All my kids are Pokepeople named


----------



## Explosivo25

I'm trying to add Luke Triton to my game, but the game wants to pronounce his last name as "Hercules". What the hell?

(No, I'm not making this up. Try it yourselves).


----------



## Beary

5 people asked if they could have babies today.
Not lying.


----------



## Jawile

KAYLEE GREW UP
SHE'S SUPER SHORT LIKE CHARLIE AND IT'S REALLY CUTE
PICS TOMORROW

if i remember


----------



## Jennifer

Explosivo25 said:


> I'm trying to add Luke Triton to my game, but the game wants to pronounce his last name as "Hercules". What the hell?
> 
> (No, I'm not making this up. Try it yourselves).



I have Luke in my game and did not have this problem


----------



## Explosivo25

Jennifer said:


> I have Luke in my game and did not have this problem



Really? That kept cropping up for me and I dunno why.

Two new couples: Brock and Gwen, Russia and Jane.


----------



## Locket

Reggie just said that we are thinking about having a baby, I hope it's tomorrow!


----------



## Beary

My Mii had a baby!
We named her Serenity.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Does this game freeze a lot? Mine just did in the middle of editing a song and I lost a lot of progress


----------



## Swiftstream

LoveMcQueen said:


> Does this game freeze a lot? Mine just did in the middle of editing a song and I lost a lot of progress



I once had a loading screen freeze...
I also lost progress, and for the game penalized for "trying" to reset I guess since the shops
didn't restock for like 2 days.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Swiftstream said:


> I once had a loading screen freeze...
> I also lost progress, and for the game penalized for "trying" to reset I guess since the shops
> didn't restock for like 2 days.



Me too .

Dang. That shouldn't happen, especially if you have to hard reset due to it freezing.


----------



## Locket

Harry got in a huge fight, and he is on fire! He won't even make up, because he says it wasn't his fault. How do they make up?


----------



## Zanessa

Star Fire said:


> Harry got in a huge fight, and he is on fire! He won't even make up, because he says it wasn't his fault. How do they make up?



Someone else will want to end their fight.


----------



## Locket

THANK YOU KAIAA! THAT WAS STARTING TO GET ON MY NERVES!

- - - Post Merge - - -

C'mon, I want a baby, I want to see how it looks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I get it fast?


----------



## Beary

Star Fire said:


> THANK YOU KAIAA! THAT WAS STARTING TO GET ON MY NERVES!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> C'mon, I want a baby, I want to see how it looks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How do I get it fast?



You can't. Be patient, young one.


----------



## NyaaChan

My town looks like the depression land. The ones I don't want to fall in love for a certain person, they are the ones falling in love T.T

Then there's a lot of rejections as well.

I spend a lot of time trying to make them happy.


----------



## Beary

Kaiaa and Gandalf had a baby.
Professor Oak and Mariah had their second baby.
Kat and Abdallah's first child grew up, and I sent Justin off to travel the world because he was ugly as heck.
Juliet and Jason's second child was moved into an apartment.


----------



## BerryPop

A couple of mine (Morgan Freeman and Nikki) has had their *4TH* baby.


----------



## Momonoki

I was at a local Game store today, they were all sold out, and so was the toy shop.
Ended up ordering the game online, hopefully i'll get it soon.


----------



## Beary

Jenessa and Tom had their first baby!


----------



## OliviaMagica

I dunno about Tomodachi Life but its kinda exactly like AC but its just with Mii's instead of Animals


----------



## Beary

OliviaMagica said:


> I dunno about Tomodachi Life but its kinda exactly like AC but its just with Mii's instead of Animals



It's quite different, actually.


----------



## Zanessa

OliviaMagica said:


> I dunno about Tomodachi Life but its kinda exactly like AC but its just with Mii's instead of Animals



Not really, actually.


----------



## Locket

OliviaMagica said:


> I dunno about Tomodachi Life but its kinda exactly like AC but its just with Mii's instead of Animals



 Tomodachi Life is more funny, but you have limited options


----------



## Beary

Star Fire said:


> Tomodachi Life is more funny, but you have limited options



You don't have as much control over your Mii's lives as you do in Animal Crossing, but it's still just as addicting.


----------



## dude98

There was a love triangle between my mom, Stephen King,  The Angry Video Game Nerd, and Lucas Lee! My mom chose Stephen King.  Her and Sheldon Cooper broke up too. XD


----------



## nard

Anyone else hope more people get married? I only have one, me and Magenta. And whenever someone tries to ask for a relationship, they always say no! Wtf is this.


----------



## Beary

Fuzzling said:


> Anyone else hope more people get married? I only have one, me and Magenta. And whenever someone tries to ask for a relationship, they always say no! Wtf is this.



I have like 11 married couples wow


----------



## Cariad

I just got back into the game, it's awesomem!


----------



## nard

At least we had another baby... Kennedy, wtf was wrong with your face.


----------



## Locket

I am turning my power off hoping for a beautiful baby, not junk. ('cause those babies are ugly)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god, SHE IS MORE REGGIE, COME ON, I WANT A BEAUTIFUL BABY. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

She is so...cute! I am not kidding.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Her name is Scarlett


----------



## Locket

Reggie, STOP PUTTING MUSTARD ON FOOD! THIS IS THE SECOND TIME, AND YOU JUST HAD A BABY! I CAN'T TAKE CARE OF HER MYSELF! And yes Gallows, a few people did cry, and now I have to bail him out, thanks for calling the cops Kaiaa.


----------



## Cariad

ok so my mum is my best friend and my parents are getting married and my boyfriend is my irl enemy um...


----------



## Explosivo25

Daria and Black Star just became friends. HOW DO SO MANY PEOPLE PUT UP WITH YOU BLACK STAR I DON'T UNDERSTAND. 

Also, I swear Ishimaru has made at least five more friends since I checked on him yesterday. Who knew he'd be so popular.


----------



## Cariad

the powerpuff girls have been added and My best friend is now Tom...


----------



## nard




----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cariad said:


> the powerpuff girls have been added and My best friend is now Tom...



FRIEND.

My first couple have had another child.  She's a toddler now.


----------



## dude98

My friend Rachel broke up with Human Sniffles.  Well time to cheer them up.


----------



## Libra

Not sure if this was already posted but the European demo is finally available in the eShop.


----------



## Cariad

I dumped my boyfriend lol now I want to get with oath. I'm such a player


----------



## Explosivo25

Nikki and Jude (6teen) are now together despite Jonesy (Nikki's canon boyfriend) being in my apartments. On top of that, Beth (Total Drama) is now dating Romano.

I think I have maybe two couples that make any sense (Izzy and America, Brock and Bridgette). Plus, my Ouran miis will not stop falling in love with my mom.


----------



## Locket

Steps if Kaiaa gets married to Shaq:
1. Delete Shaq
2. _*Try*_ to get Kaiaa with Gallows
3. Wait
4. Kaiaa gets in a fight with a random character
5. Kaiaa gets married to Gallows

 Steps if you get married to Reggie
1. Be happy, and kinda creeped out
2. Give Reggie clothes
3. Wait
4. \(0.o)/


----------



## Beary

Many more children. I need to start taking notes.
Brock got in a huge fight with Kat. I also just gave him a dress, and he likes it.


----------



## Explosivo25

Gwen is now dating Dr. Zoidberg!


----------



## stumph

only one of my couples is married and i'm waiting for 2 other ones that are ready to be married ask.  
also how long does it take for a couple to want a baby? my couple has been married for like 2 weeks now


----------



## Cadbberry

stumph said:


> only one of my couples is married and i'm waiting for 2 other ones that are ready to be married ask.
> also how long does it take for a couple to want a baby? my couple has been married for like 2 weeks now



Took me a day or two :T


----------



## Cariad

oh so I'm married to Oath2Order and my best friend is Tom. No one else apart from my parents are married...


----------



## Explosivo25

Babies take time. I think Daria and Germany were married for a few weeks before they wanted a child. Speaking of which, they're having another one today!

In other news:

1) A bunch of Dangan Ronpa miis have been added via QR code (Sonia, Hagakure, Celes, Nanami, Fukawa, Hinata, and Naegi).

2) Every time Sonia has asked me to play a game (which has been at least five times) she's wanted to play catch. In addition, Nanami wants to play games like every ten seconds.

3) Right after I was watching Death Note last night, I got an apple in my mystery bag from the night market. Funny how things work out that way.


----------



## Box9Missingo

My cat just got married to Stephen Colbert!  She asked him earlier and he said yes.


----------



## LyraVale

I had a suspicion this game would get old fast, and it has. :c

I'm so sad, cuz I really wanted it. But I've gotten to the point where I don't really want to play anymore. I just do the same things over and over, give them food and clothes, collect coins, sell coins, buy food and clothes, give it to them, play a mini game, cash the coins....it's so repetitive. I literally could play for 5 minutes a day, and then be over it.

I like my islanders, and I get excited when they get together or have babies, and all that is nice...but, meh. It's not as fun and exciting, if I'm totally honest.

Anyone here who got the game when it release and is still playing and having fun? I'm curious how you keep it fun...

Or maybe it is what it is.


----------



## ValtermcPires

^

I'm in the same position as you, after more than 15h got really bored. If this game had some sort of COOP would be more cool.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

ValtermcPires said:


> ^
> 
> I'm in the same position as you, after more than 15h got really bored. If this game had some sort of COOP would be more cool.



yep . This turned out to be a very  boring game. I stupidly assumed we could visit other towns. Even the streetpass is useless..I've never picked up a traveler from a Nintendo hot zone.


----------



## Beary

People who like routine should get this game.
People who don't shouldn't. Simple.


----------



## Cress

LyraVale said:


> I had a suspicion this game would get old fast, and it has. :c
> 
> I'm so sad, cuz I really wanted it. But I've gotten to the point where I don't really want to play anymore. I just do the same things over and over, give them food and clothes, collect coins, sell coins, buy food and clothes, give it to them, play a mini game, cash the coins....it's so repetitive. I literally could play for 5 minutes a day, and then be over it.
> 
> I like my islanders, and I get excited when they get together or have babies, and all that is nice...but, meh. It's not as fun and exciting, if I'm totally honest.
> 
> Anyone here who got the game when it release and is still playing and having fun? I'm curious how you keep it fun...
> 
> Or maybe it is what it is.



I still find it fun. Sure, I don't play every single day (it's more like once a week now with school), but I still enjoy it when I do play.


----------



## LyraVale

PrayingMantis10 said:


> yep . This turned out to be a very  boring game. I stupidly assumed we could visit other towns. Even the streetpass is useless..I've never picked up a traveler from a Nintendo hot zone.



I've picked up travelers, and that's not very exciting either. They wonder around your island all day, so you basically have to wait til night when they settle in a tent, to give them a few items, to level them up, then they give you one of the "special" food items. After a few travelers, trust me, that gets old too, other than just to collect the special items.

I hate to criticize it, there are some cute moments and things in the game that make me smile. But it's not really a game you "play". I probably will only pick it up for a few minutes, every few days or so also. I could disappear and things would go on just fine on the island without me. I feel so useless. XD

I just wanted to like it more than I do, since everyone else I knew got so into it. I'm glad I tried it out though. It just doesn't compare to a game like ACNL, that kept me totally interested and involved for a whole year. I guess it just shows what an exceptionally good game ACNL is.


----------



## oath2order

I'm honestly glad I didn't get the game then


----------



## Peoki

I was expecting this game to feel like a routine at some point, so I'm not surprised. 
I've been waiting for Tomodachi Life to go on sale because it's not a high priority and I know it's something I won't be into for too long. $40 is a steep price for what we get.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Luna and Brewster _*finally*_ got married, after dating for what felt like forever. (I failed the first attempt, but luckily I saved beforehand and was able to rest and try again :b)

So that makes 5 married couples on my island now. (I'm kind of scared to see what their babies will look like xD..)


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Some of the Bell Tree Miis in a photoshoot.


----------



## BerryPop

Yuki Nagato said:


> Some of the Bell Tree Miis in a photoshoot.



....
ITS ME


----------



## Locket

Father vs. Daughter (Reggie vs. Scarlett)in the Rap Battle, Reggie said "I'm late for work!"


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I always forget that you can "pat" babies. Always funny if you can make the baby poot too.


----------



## LyraVale

Tom said:


> I always forget that you can "pat" babies. Always funny if you can make the baby poot too.



hehe, is it weird that the constant farting is one of the things I enjoy about this game? XD

One of my girls asked her best friend to date, and he said "I'm soooooorrrrryyyy" (lol), anyway, next thing she was at his place hanging out and tooting. bahaha...revenge!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LyraVale said:


> hehe, is it weird that the constant farting is one of the things I enjoy about this game? XD
> 
> One of my girls asked her best friend to date, and he said "I'm soooooorrrrryyyy" (lol), anyway, next thing she was at his place hanging out and tooting. bahaha...revenge!


She can't get enough of the toot, haha. I love that though. I'll be checking the rooms and then suddenly a loud rip while the other Miis in the room give this horrified look.


----------



## LyraVale

lol, it's probably indigestion from the crazy mixture of foods we feed them. Or is this just what God sees everyday? I wonder if you took a random apartment building in NYC or somewhere...how many people you'd find farting, or skipping around their apartment...or just rolling on the floor deliriously....

Um, this game really brings out one's voyeurism, apparently...:/


----------



## dude98

Mario an NintendoCapriSun got into a fight and my grandpa tried to make them forgive each other but failed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LyraVale said:


> lol, it's probably indigestion from the crazy mixture of foods we feed them. Or is this just what God sees everyday? I wonder if you took a random apartment building in NYC or somewhere...how many people you'd find farting, or skipping around their apartment...or just rolling on the floor deliriously....
> 
> Um, this game really brings out one's voyeurism, apparently...:/



Considering I've fed them nothing but fruits and sweets, this seems plausible enough.


----------



## Locket

Watch out Gallows, Reggie was punching his punching bag before he came to throw stuff at you...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now Reggies going to be split in half!


----------



## Explosivo25

I didn't know this until yesterday, but apparently miis that have broken up can get back together. Soul apparently still had feelings for Maka, and now they're dating again.

And yes, the miis randomly farting is hilarious. A couple weeks ago, I caught England letting out a really loud one and nearly died laughing.


----------



## dude98

I made a Von Karma mii. Time for Ace Attorney references


----------



## Skyfall

Is there any way to get rid of unwanted hats?  I have so many straw hats, lol


----------



## dude98

Skyfall said:


> Is there any way to get rid of unwanted hats?  I have so many straw hats, lol


Wish I knew! XD


----------



## LyraVale

Skyfall said:


> Is there any way to get rid of unwanted hats?  I have so many straw hats, lol



Is there anyone you don't really like? I had a couple of miis I finally deleted, cuz it just wasn't working out with us, lol. But before I did, I gave them all my extra ugly clothes etc....leveled them up, got some gold and silver coins out of them, and got the ugly stuff out of my inventory.

I still really don't know what to do with the piles and piles and piles of meds and hypnotizers I have though. XD


----------



## Skyfall

This is brilliant. I am going to create a mii snd get rid of all of my extra clothes, hats... I mean, i dont need 20 super hero dresses, lol.  Its horrible.


----------



## Box9Missingo

My cat and Stephen Colbert just had a daughter . Just baby sat for them this morning.


----------



## LeilaChan

I think most of my islanders are the kids of the others Lol


----------



## LyraVale

Should I stop changing the babies' faces? They come out so creepy and ugly, if I had left them that way my island would be insane looking by now! 

Hmmm...I wonder if that's why the game isn't as fun for me as for others, I'm controlling too much instead of letting it go to hell in a hand basket. (Is that what that expression means, lol, IDK even.)


----------



## Locket

LyraVale said:


> Is there anyone you don't really like? I had a couple of miis I finally deleted, cuz it just wasn't working out with us, lol. But before I did, I gave them all my extra ugly clothes etc....leveled them up, got some gold and silver coins out of them, and got the ugly stuff out of my inventory.
> 
> I still really don't know what to do with the piles and piles and piles of meds and hypnotizers I have though. XD


USe them, even the meds even though they aren't sick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> Should I stop changing the babies' faces? They come out so creepy and ugly, if I had left them that way my island would be insane looking by now!
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder if that's why the game isn't as fun for me as for others, I'm controlling too much instead of letting it go to hell in a hand basket. (Is that what that expression means, lol, IDK even.)


I edited my kid (s, counting the 10+ when I was face resetting them) cause they look so f***ing terrible (sorry had to get that word out for a while)


----------



## LyraVale

Star Fire said:


> I edited my kid (s, counting the 10+ when I was face resetting them) cause they look so f***ing terrible (sorry had to get that word out for a while)



I always edit them too, but I get some crazy looking/sounding travelers from streetpasses.
I'm just thinking maybe the game would be more interesting if I let things just happen and be weird. It's gotten pretty stale. Although my miis are pretty cute and they are one of the aspects of the game I actually like.


----------



## Skyfall

Would someone educate me please, what are "ruined meals" or spoiled milk good for?  I saw them in the morning market so i bought it, but does any mii actually ever ask for these?


----------



## Mango

im missing 3 o f my kids, travelers, hELP


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Skyfall said:


> Would someone educate me please, what are "ruined meals" or spoiled milk good for?  I saw them in the morning market so i bought it, but does any mii actually ever ask for these?



I don't think so, but I feed them it anyways. It's weird when it tells me they loved it.


----------



## Box9Missingo

My cat and Stephen Colbert are terrible parents . Saw them pretty much ignoring their own daughter.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Ha funny story. My sister took my copy a TL and put it outside. It rained A LOT. Now it's broken. Luckily, she had to buy me a new copy so it all worked out good.


----------



## MagicalCat590

My husband bought this for me yesterday, and I thought it'd be fun to throw the Miis of our sisters into the mix. I set the Miis to children since they are six and nine IRL. Then a little while into the game, my sister's Mii asked if I thought she was romantically compatible with my husband's Mii....I decided today that it was best for me to use the Age-O-Matic stuff I got to age them both up into adults.


----------



## LyraVale

MagicalCat590 said:


> My husband bought this for me yesterday, and I thought it'd be fun to throw the Miis of our sisters into the mix. I set the Miis to children since they are six and nine IRL. Then a little while into the game, my sister's Mii asked if I thought she was romantically compatible with my husband's Mii....I decided today that it was best for me to use the Age-O-Matic stuff I got to age them both up into adults.



Well I thought I was being all brilliant and changing their ages so I could control who could date. So if someone liked someone I didn't want them to date, I'd make that person a child. Blew up in my face though, because 

A. they can still be best friends and hang out ALLLL the time, which is till very annoying...and 
B. children can still have sweethearts in this game. 

So, yeah one more level of disappointment in this game. orz


----------



## RainbowCherry

it feels like a cheap and rushed game and a money-grab, but its kinda good for the first few hours.


----------



## Box9Missingo

RainbowCherry said:


> it feels like a cheap and rushed game and a money-grab, but its kinda good for the first few hours.



That's what I feel about it too. Glad I got it on sale.

Olivia Benson and Reggie (Nintendo) had their second child today!


----------



## MagicalCat590

LyraVale said:


> Well I thought I was being all brilliant and changing their ages so I could control who could date. So if someone liked someone I didn't want them to date, I'd make that person a child. Blew up in my face though, because
> 
> A. they can still be best friends and hang out ALLLL the time, which is till very annoying...and
> B. children can still have sweethearts in this game.
> 
> So, yeah one more level of disappointment in this game. orz



I actually like not being able to control the Miis' every whim and movement. I feel like it adds a level of drama and surprise to the game. I do wish, though, that we could have just slight influence over some of their decisions. Like instead of asking what we think of a certain Mii, they'd ask which Mii out of three or four would be best for them to date. 

I don't think the game is money-grabby, either. I think Nintendo saw an opportunity to appeal a certain genre of gamers when they realized The Sims 4 wasn't coming to console (at least I haven't heard anything saying it is) and decided to take it. That's just good marketing. I do think they dropped the ball on a lot things with this game, though, like the LGBT thing and the idea of letting children Miis date the adult ones. Overall, though, I think it's a pretty good game. Not as good as it could be granted, but I think it's good enough to warrant a sequel in which these mistakes will be corrected and I look forward to playing it.


----------



## BellGreen

MagicalCat590 said:


> I actually like not being able to control the Miis' every whim and movement. I feel like it adds a level of drama and surprise to the game. I do wish, though, that we could have just slight influence over some of their decisions. Like instead of asking what we think of a certain Mii, they'd ask which Mii out of three or four would be best for them to date.



Actually, one of my Miis was interested in two people and she asked me who she should ask out. That only happened to me once, but two Miis sounds more reasonable than three or four honestly.


----------



## MagicalCat590

BellGreen said:


> Actually, one of my Miis was interested in two people and she asked me who she should ask out. That only happened to me once, but two Miis sounds more reasonable than three or four honestly.



Yeah but if there are only two Miis, then you have fewer options, which can kinda suck if the Miis are based off people from your life. Like my Mii wanting go out with the Mii I based off my grandfather (really regretting adding him to the game).


----------



## LyraVale

MagicalCat590 said:


> I actually like not being able to control the Miis' every whim and movement. I feel like it adds a level of drama and surprise to the game. I do wish, though, that we could have just slight influence over some of their decisions. Like instead of asking what we think of a certain Mii, they'd ask which Mii out of three or four would be best for them to date.
> 
> I don't think the game is money-grabby, either. I think Nintendo saw an opportunity to appeal a certain genre of gamers when they realized The Sims 4 wasn't coming to console (at least I haven't heard anything saying it is) and decided to take it. That's just good marketing. I do think they dropped the ball on a lot things with this game, though, like the LGBT thing and the idea of letting children Miis date the adult ones. Overall, though, I think it's a pretty good game. Not as good as it could be granted, but I think it's good enough to warrant a sequel in which these mistakes will be corrected and I look forward to playing it.



They do have the option when someone wants to introduce 2 people, to let you choose between a few of them. So that's kind of nice. But yeah, I finally figured out it's best to not try to control things in this game. It's about the only interesting thing left in the game, to let it surprise you with ugly/creepy baby faces, and weird couplings.

I just think it needs more content. When you look at other games, and compare TL's amount of content, it's seriously lacking. Sure the content it has is entertaining and cute, but it starts getting repetitive very fast, because there's just not enough variations or things for the player to do. I'd say after 2-3 weeks, you've literally seen EVERYTHING the game can do, and there's no more surprises.


----------



## MagicalCat590

LyraVale said:


> They do have the option when someone wants to introduce 2 people, to let you choose between a few of them. So that's kind of nice. But yeah, I finally figured out it's best to not try to control things in this game. It's about the only interesting thing left in the game, to let it surprise you with ugly/creepy baby faces, and weird couplings.
> 
> *I just think it needs more content. When you look at other games, and compare TL's amount of content, it's seriously lacking.* Sure the content it has is entertaining and cute, but it starts getting repetitive very fast, because there's just not enough variations or things for the player to do. I'd say after 2-3 weeks, you've literally seen EVERYTHING the game can do, and there's no more surprises.



Yeah, that's understandable. The current TL is a bit like playing The Sims 3 with no expansion packs, stuff packs, or store content, and I know how quickly people can get tired of that. But I still love the game for what it is and I'm having a lot of fun playing it right now. It would have been awesome if there had been some DLC for it or if the Miis passed away like they do in The Sims. I mean, I'd rather play with the new Miis than just have the old ones keep on having kids over and over again. I also think it's really annoying that the Miis keep their apartments once they get married. If they didn't do that, then there'd be even more room for new Miis and Nintendo could have included, like, a singles' condo building for newly divorced Miis or whatever.


----------



## LyraVale

MagicalCat590 said:


> Yeah, that's understandable. The current TL is a bit like playing The Sims 3 with no expansion packs, stuff packs, or store content, and I know how quickly people can get tired of that. But I still love the game for what it is and I'm having a lot of fun playing it right now. It would have been awesome if there had been some DLC for it or if the Miis passed away like they do in The Sims. I mean, I'd rather play with the new Miis than just have the old ones keep on having kids over and over again. I also think it's really annoying that the Miis keep their apartments once they get married. If they didn't do that, then there'd be even more room for new Miis and Nintendo could have included, like, a singles' condo building for newly divorced Miis or whatever.



I like your ideas, becaue they would add more content. That's what the game needs. Yes it is fun at first, I enjoyed it for a while too. But then it doesn't give you a reason to keep playing long term. 

I guess if someone has 20 games, they just like to jump around from game to game and try each out for a while. They would like this game. But I like games that I can really settle into. I'm glad I experienced this game though. I just think it should have been one of those $10 games you can buy in the eShop.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I went from being a more "hardcore" gamer (shooters, strategy and more difficult adventure games) to a casual gamer and it fits my style. I love that you can just ignore the game for a while and it doesn`t ask you to do a lot of stuff I don`t feel like doing. To many games force you to do things, thats why I like games with a certain amount of freedom to it, like Animal Crossing, Harvest Moon and Fire Emblem.

I can imagine people saying it gets boring fast, but for others like me, thats exactly what I like about it. You don`t have think, work hard or do anything really, its just for laughs. The thing I do agree on is that the price you pay for it, is way to high. Still I must admit that after quite some time now, it still keeps its charm for me. I still smile at the bouncing mii`s when they want to play a game. So yeah. Its got to be your cup of tea. When I was younger I never would have played this, but now its pick up and play type of games I love. Even though when you have a lot of those games, your still forced to play more time then you want to, lol.


----------



## MagicalCat590

LyraVale said:


> I like your ideas, becaue they would add more content. That's what the game needs. Yes it is fun at first, I enjoyed it for a while too. But then it doesn't give you a reason to keep playing long term.
> 
> I guess if someone has 20 games, they just like to jump around from game to game and try each out for a while. They would like this game. But I like games that I can really settle into. I'm glad I experienced this game though. I just think it should have been one of those $10 games you can buy in the eShop.



Thanks, and I get where you're coming from. I mean, if the sole purpose of the game is to just pair up Miis, so they can get married and have babies for the rest of infinity, what happens after they're all married? I mean, we don't control who they fall in love with, so it's not like we can create drama by making them have an affair or something. Or what if we want the old Miis to move away, so we can fill the island up with new ones? I know we can move the kids out, but I haven't heard whether or not adults and married couples will move. Eventually, though, the novelty of Scott Summers dating Princess Peach is gonna wear off. So I agree with you on the price, that's why I waited to buy the game, but I still ended up paying almost full price ($35 instead of $40).


----------



## LyraVale

Yup, so the content that's there right now is pretty cute and I certainly agree the game makes me smile at some of the things the miis do. So that's good. But it needs more content, and there's a ton of things they could have added that wouldn't necessarily make it a harder game, or more demanding. Just a little more exciting to observe the miis lives.


----------



## Explosivo25

Canada and Garcia FINALLY got married!


----------



## MagicalCat590

...Nightcrawler and Shadowcat just started dating. The dreams of an entire fandom have finally come true. 

Yeah, though, this game is super cute and I really like it. Every time something like that ^ happens, I feel like I could just play forever. I'm gonna be really sad when the cute wears off T.T


----------



## lazuli

ive had the game for a few months now and im bored with it. i have 75 miis but i dont check it as often as acnl or pokemon y. thinking about selling it so i can get some money for oras.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Diva and Cousteau keep popping out babies what the heck?! They just had their 3rd today.. So now they've had 2 daughters and a son. (and they all have Cousteau's eyes lol)


----------



## MagicalCat590

My Miis keep asking me to put more Miis on the island, but I've already got like sixty living there and I want to keep some apartments open for the babies the married Miis have. The non-fugly babies, anyway. Really hoping Dexter Morgan and Raven from Teen Titans get together. They'd have some interesting children.


----------



## brownboy102

The mii I made for my mii to get together with isn't going well...I made them the perfect personalities but it always says not getting along well. I even checked the love tester which is probably a scam, and it said they are thee perfect match but my ii needs to step up.

JUST GET MARRIED, PLEASE....please..


----------



## MagicalCat590

Sparro said:


> The mii I made for my mii to get together with isn't going well...I made them the perfect personalities but it always says not getting along well. I even checked the love tester which is probably a scam, and it said they are thee perfect match but my ii needs to step up.
> 
> JUST GET MARRIED, PLEASE....please..



I feel your pain. I created a Mii of Kyo Sohma just for the heck of it and then found out he's 97% compatible with my Mii. So I moved his apartment right next door to hers and they haven't even met yet.


----------



## LyraVale

Sparro said:


> The mii I made for my mii to get together with isn't going well...I made them the perfect personalities but it always says not getting along well. I even checked the love tester which is probably a scam, and it said they are thee perfect match but my ii needs to step up.
> 
> JUST GET MARRIED, PLEASE....please..



The love tester has never made sense to me either. People that weren't compatible on it, got married and had babies already. *sigh

BTW, your username = all kinds of awesomeness


----------



## Pearls

I made 2 cute boys purposefully so one of them could date my mii (All the Harry Potter characters are taken ) but they haven't even met yet! Is there any way to make peopke be friends?


----------



## Cadbberry

A tip, if you want a same gender couple just make one a boy and the other a chick then just them in whatever cloths. I used this for two of my friends and it works perfectly :3


----------



## MagicalCat590

GoldieJoan said:


> I made 2 cute boys purposefully so one of them could date my mii (All the Harry Potter characters are taken ) but they haven't even met yet! Is there any way to make peopke be friends?



Miis become friends randomly. You have to wait for one of them to ask to become friends or for someone else to introduce them. 

Btw, right now I'm pretty sure Professor Xavier is sabotaging my Mii's relationship with Kyo Sohma. He became friends with Kyo the day he moved in (Kyo, that is) and now all he can talk about is how he can have a closer relationship with my Mii xD


----------



## Pearls

Should I recreate my island? There's nothingbto do on it. Most peopke ate already in relationships and I'd like to restart.  But I'm not sure... is it a good idea or would I regret it


----------



## MagicalCat590

GoldieJoan said:


> Should I recreate my island? There's nothingbto do on it. Most peopke ate already in relationships and I'd like to restart.  But I'm not sure... is it a good idea or would I regret it



If you want to restart, then restart. You might regret losing some of your Miis, yeah, but you have to consider how restarting would make you feel in the long run. What would you gain from restarting? That's the question you need to think about. Not what would you lose.


----------



## LyraVale

GoldieJoan said:


> Should I recreate my island? There's nothingbto do on it. Most peopke ate already in relationships and I'd like to restart.  But I'm not sure... is it a good idea or would I regret it



I wouldn't. Instead, I would delete some mii's, and/or add some new ones. That will make things a little newer maybe. But I don't see what restarting would accomplish, except that you'd have to start your collection all over again too.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Out of curiosity, do you guys ever delete Miis for liking the wrong Mii?


----------



## jvgsjeff

MagicalCat590 said:


> Out of curiosity, do you guys ever delete Miis for liking the wrong Mii?



No, I wouldn't. Ultimately you're given the choice if you want them together or not (eventually, at least), so I don't think it's worth deleting a Mii over something temporary. They might be sad for a while if you tell them no, but they get over it.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Joe Biden married Wonder Woman yesterday.


----------



## Zura

Is this game any good? I hear it gets repetitive and boring.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Vaati said:


> Is this game any good? I hear it gets repetitive and boring.



It's ok. But it's better to get when it's on sale tbh.


----------



## MagicalCat590

...So I'm already tired of this game and thinking of selling it back to Gamestop. I guess it's because I'm sort of a control freak, but I find this game absolutely infuriating cause the Miis just do their own thing and yeah, it is boring. I find it especially disappointing that the babies grow up so fast and all we get to do to help raise them is rock them a little or play peek-a-boo. I'm really depressed over this, too, because I had such high hopes for this game.


----------



## Cadbberry

MagicalCat590 said:


> ...So I'm already tired of this game and thinking of selling it back to Gamestop. I guess it's because I'm sort of a control freak, but I find this game absolutely infuriating cause the Miis just do their own thing and yeah, it is boring. I find it especially disappointing that the babies grow up so fast and all we get to do to help raise them is rock them a little or play peek-a-boo. I'm really depressed over this, too, because I had such high hopes for this game.


I wont sell it back but I dont play it very often anymore, it had a charm for the first few months but now it is just the same things over and over again...


----------



## LyraVale

I'm in the same boat. I won't sell it back, mostly because I'm too lazy to deal with doing that. 

But I'm very disappointed too. I decided for a bit to just check in each day, collect the new items from the stores, check to see if anyone had a romantic problem, and then leave. My poor miis, they didn't get fed or clothed anymore. Eventually, I've given up on even doing that, since I'm too lazy to load the game just for 2 minutes of gameplay, and there's no point in even trying to collect things. Just the fact that there's no gameplay really puts me off on the game, and I'm completely over it. :c 

I usually pick games soooo carefully, watch a lot of videos and read a lot of reviews, that this one has been pretty much the only game to disappoint me like this. ;_; Oh well.


----------



## Cadbberry

LyraVale said:


> I'm in the same boat. I won't sell it back, mostly because I'm too lazy to deal with doing that.
> 
> But I'm very disappointed too. I decided for a bit to just check in each day, collect the new items from the stores, check to see if anyone had a romantic problem, and then leave. My poor miis, they didn't get fed or clothed anymore. Eventually, I've given up on even doing that, since I'm too lazy to load the game just for 2 minutes of gameplay, and there's no point in even trying to collect things. Just the fact that there's no gameplay really puts me off on the game, and I'm completely over it. :c
> 
> I usually pick games soooo carefully, watch a lot of videos and read a lot of reviews, that this one has been pretty much the only game to disappoint me like this. ;_; Oh well.



Everyone said it was so great, like LinandKo but then after a while it is just SOOOOO boring


----------



## MagicalCat590

I'm just, like, shocked because I haven't even owned the game a whole week yet. So I'm really surprised at how quickly I lost interest. But, yeah, I'm more than likely going to sell it back for a $20 store credit and put that towards my Pokemon Sapphire version cause I'm broke and every little bit helps. If nothing else, though, I am grateful for this game because it really put into perspective how great ACNL is and it inspired me to do some more writing (fanfictions, mostly). When Nintendo releases a sequel to this, I probably will end up buying it or renting it (considering I finally start a Gamefly account by then), but only after I watch some LPs to make sure the sequel isn't as boring as this one was. I'm still pretty shocked at how bad it was, though. I mean, at one point I was playing this game to help me get to sleep at night, and I never imagined it was _that_ bad.


----------



## LyraVale

MagicalCat590 said:


> When Nintendo releases a sequel to this, I probably will end up buying it or renting it (considering I finally start a Gamefly account by then), but only after I watch some LPs to make sure the sequel isn't as boring as this one was. I'm still pretty shocked at how bad it was, though. I mean, at one point I was playing this game to help me get to sleep at night, and I never imagined it was _that_ bad.



Are they releasing a sequel? I think it was popular just because it got hyped and everyone wanted it here because it was a hit in Japan I think. Hmm, I hope if they make a sequel that they fix the problems and add a ton more content, because as you said it really is only good for helping people get to sleep now. lol That's pretty funny actually. Because it's perfectly true.


----------



## MagicalCat590

LyraVale said:


> Are they releasing a sequel? I think it was popular just because it got hyped and everyone wanted it here because it was a hit in Japan I think. Hmm, I hope if they make a sequel that they fix the problems and add a ton more content, because as you said it really is only good for helping people get to sleep now. lol That's pretty funny actually. Because it's perfectly true.



I'm not actually sure, but I'm thinking that they probably are because I've found several articles online in which Nintendo swears up and down that they're going to fix the LGBT problems in a Tomodachi Life sequel. Like this one, for example: 

http://metro.co.uk/2014/05/08/nintendo-refuses-to-add-gay-relationships-to-tomodachi-life-4721325/

So if it turns out to be untrue, I'm going to be more than a little upset, personally.


----------



## LyraVale

Hmm...that article sounds like a way for them to get around the issue. It sounds like "aw, so sorry that we didn't include it...but we can't change the game now...but if we make another game...we'll include it then...ok?" A little condescending to people who care about the sex-same marriage issue. But maybe that's just how I read it.

It wouldn't shock me though if they made a sequel, since it is a very popular game. I just have read a lot of bad user reviews (like ours) on various game forums, versus the official reviews which are mostly positive. Everyone who's disappointed though has the same similar complaints, so they could fix those and have a hit on their hands with the sequel.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol, just realized I wrote "sex-same" XD


----------



## Locket

"Coconut Island Police arrested Mario today. He is suspected of randomly adding hot mustard to innocent foods (Luigi. *LUIGI* was a cop.)He added mustard to some spaghetti that *REGGINATOR* was making." Help I want to know whats up with Nintendo and mustard!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I want to know why Luigi is so popular!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Coconut Island police arrested LINK today. WHY IS THERE A NINTENDO CHARACTER IN EVERY SINGLE NEWS STORY! THIS IS SCARY!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LyraVale said:


> Hmm...that article sounds like a way for them to get around the issue. It sounds like "aw, so sorry that we didn't include it...but we can't change the game now...but if we make another game...we'll include it then...ok?" A little condescending to people who care about the sex-same marriage issue. But maybe that's just how I read it.
> 
> It wouldn't shock me though if they made a sequel, since it is a very popular game. I just have read a lot of bad user reviews (like ours) on various game forums, versus the official reviews which are mostly positive. Everyone who's disappointed though has the same similar complaints, so they could fix those and have a hit on their hands with the sequel.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol, just realized I wrote "sex-same" XD


Personally I'm not expected a sequel anytime soon, they'd have to come up with a way to make it drastically different that adds playtime and sets itself apart from the current game. Same-sex marriage would be a starting point I suppose, but after that what? Short films starring your Miis?


----------



## Locket

Tom said:


> Personally I'm not expected a sequel anytime soon, they'd have to come up with a way to make it drastically different that adds playtime and sets itself apart from the current game. Same-sex marriage would be a starting point I suppose, but after that what? Short films starring your Miis?



If so, it would probably be in mid 2015 at the earliest. Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## Swiftstream

I haven't touched this game in around 2 months...


----------



## Beary

I check it at least once every day.


----------



## Libra

I'm so glad I didn't buy this game. I had serious doubts about whether I'd like it or not and after playing the demo, said doubts got confirmed. This simply isn't a game for me. But that's okay!

But it does sadden me a little that so many people here were very excited about the game and there were a lot of posts and what not (which I enjoyed reading, actually!) and now...

A friend of mine is considering getting a 3DS and this game is on her list of games she'd like to have, but I guess I'll tell her to try and get it second-hand rather than buying it new (thing is she's kinda been hinting that her birthday is coming up soon and given that I don't have a present yet... *facepalm*).


----------



## Clara Oswald

My mii just asked naruto out and he said yeah but I want my mii to date L so I changed naruto into L and it worked


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> I'm so glad I didn't buy this game. I had serious doubts about whether I'd like it or not and after playing the demo, said doubts got confirmed. This simply isn't a game for me. But that's okay!
> 
> But it does sadden me a little that so many people here were very excited about the game and there were a lot of posts and what not (which I enjoyed reading, actually!) and now...
> 
> A friend of mine is considering getting a 3DS and this game is on her list of games she'd like to have, but I guess I'll tell her to try and get it second-hand rather than buying it new (thing is she's kinda been hinting that her birthday is coming up soon and given that I don't have a present yet... *facepalm*).



The thing is, I had doubts too. But even if I had played the demo first, I would have still got it. The demo is short, and reflects an hour of gameplay. I was happy in my first hour of playing TL. I was happy with it for about a month. So I suppose it isn't too bad for a month of entertainment. That's why a discounted copy would definitely be better too.

But the disappointment comes once that month is over and you realize...hmmm, now what? My only big complaint, and what they could fix if there's a sequel, is that it needs MUCH more content.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Personally I'm not expected a sequel anytime soon, they'd have to come up with a way to make it drastically different that adds playtime and sets itself apart from the current game. Same-sex marriage would be a starting point I suppose, but after that what? Short films starring your Miis?



Being able to trade online, or visit other people's islands via wi-fi, customizing the island, etc...those things would definitely help. As well as just some more content with the islanders themselves. It's way too one-dimensional right now.


----------



## Zeiro

I played the demo and it's kinda cute, but it seems like the kind of game I'd play for like 10 minutes and then never play again. So it's definitely not worth $35 for me. I also can't be in a relationship/get married in it either so yeah.


----------



## Mango

i finishd my look alikes mii using what i have, so its 60% full


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Personally I'm not expected a sequel anytime soon, they'd have to come up with a way to make it drastically different that adds playtime and sets itself apart from the current game. Same-sex marriage would be a starting point I suppose, but after that what? Short films starring your Miis?



Turn it into Sims ft. Miis and they'll have a hit.


----------



## MagicalCat590

oath2order said:


> Turn it into Sims ft. Miis and they'll have a hit.



Yeah but that's the sort of thing you want to avoid, especially with simulation games.


----------



## Locket

Reggie and me want another baby! I can't wait!


----------



## Explosivo25

After some behind-the-scenes shenanigans, I successfully turned me, Soul, and Maka into adults. Why?

1. My love prospects sucked utter balls and I'm close enough to being an adult anyway.

2. Soul and Maka wanted to get married and I didn't want to wait.

At least I'm able to use Age-O-Matics for something. In other news, I've added Lilo (Lilo and Stitch), Gene Simmons, and Reid (Criminal Minds) to my island. I've also added multiple Dangan Ronpa characters (Sonia, Hagakure, Fukawa, Sakura, Hinata, Celes, Nanami, Naegi, and Togami). Also, I gave Togami a jail cell room and he hates it. Suck it up, Togami. That's what you get for being a douche. 

(Either that or it can be Fukawa and Genocider's little sex dungeon for him. XD)


----------



## Locket

Me and Reggie had our second baby! It's a boy! I can't wait to see how he grows up as!


----------



## MagicalCat590

Explosivo25 said:


> After some behind-the-scenes shenanigans, I successfully turned me, Soul, and Maka into adults. Why?
> 
> 1. My love prospects sucked utter balls and I'm close enough to being an adult anyway.
> 
> 2. *Soul and Maka wanted to get married and I didn't want to wait.
> *
> At least I'm able to use Age-O-Matics for something. In other news, I've added Lilo (Lilo and Stitch), Gene Simmons, and Reid (Criminal Minds) to my island. I've also added multiple Dangan Ronpa characters (Sonia, Hagakure, Fukawa, Sakura, Hinata, Celes, Nanami, Naegi, and Togami). Also, I gave Togami a jail cell room and he hates it. Suck it up, Togami. That's what you get for being a douche.
> 
> (Either that or it can be Fukawa and Genocider's little sex dungeon for him. XD)



Kids can get married in this game. 

Btw, I sold my copy and I'm using the money to buy manga. Just FYI.


----------



## Explosivo25

I used the Age-o-Matic instead of changing their ages (same with me). I guess I should've explained that.


----------



## MagicalCat590

You did explain. I was pointing out that doing so was irrelevant because kids have relationships and get married in this Tomodachi Life. Long story, there was really no reason for you to change their ages, except for, like, peace of mind or whatever.


----------



## Explosivo25

Oh, okay.

Love is in the air on Wawanakwa Island! Two new couples: Fukawa and Kaoru (yeah, I dunno) and Italy and me! Apparently my mii has way better luck in the romance department when compared to me.


----------



## violetneko

I just got it Tuesday! It's been a blast!
I have a Fox Mii on mine, and I got him the space station interior (through a mystery bag):


Spoiler: pics



He loved it!


Later, I found him just soaking it in XD


----------



## Skyfall

Does anyone know what happens to special foods once you give it a mii?  Is it gone forever or is it reorderable?


----------



## WeiMoote

I decided to make Ibuki Mioda from Super Danga Rompa 2.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

MagicalCat590 said:


> Kids can get married in this game.
> 
> Btw, I sold my copy and I'm using the money to buy manga. Just FYI.



Yep. I'm trading mine in on Tuesday


----------



## Bluefish987

This game looks interesting, what do you do on this game?


----------



## Explosivo25

WeiMoote said:


> I decided to make Ibuki Mioda from Super Danga Rompa 2.
> 
> View attachment 69802



IBUKI! Very cute. I like that you used the beauty mark in place of her lip piercings. 

All my Dangan Ronpa miis are from QR codes, except for Oogami, Togami, and Hagakure.


----------



## Zanessa

If you don't play for a while and come back, there is a chance a couple will be divorced. :/
Happened to me. I don't really wanna play anymore now..


----------



## Solaeus

ZanessaGaily said:


> If you don't play for a while and come back, there is a chance a couple will be divorced. :/
> Happened to me. I don't really wanna play anymore now..



What?! Really D :
Dang I need to get on


----------



## violetneko

A lot happens in 2 days alone.


----------



## Hamusuta

ZanessaGaily said:


> If you don't play for a while and come back, there is a chance a couple will be divorced. :/
> Happened to me. I don't really wanna play anymore now..



ya this happened to me too 
r.i.p katy perry and my cousin    the ship has sailed lel


----------



## Nerd House

Did anyone here get the download code I gave away last night? I just posted it out in the open in the Marketplace.


----------



## Libra

_Tomodachi Life has performed extremely well in France. Since launch, the game has sold 200,000 units. Nintendo has also confirmed that Tomodachi Life was the best-selling game this summer and the best-selling release of 2014._

Source here.

I wonder how many units have been sold in the USA and other countries.


----------



## FancyThat

ZanessaGaily said:


> If you don't play for a while and come back, there is a chance a couple will be divorced. :/
> Happened to me. I don't really wanna play anymore now..



Oh really , guess I better log on tomorrow and check on everyone. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Locket

My cousin and a made up person got married. Belch


----------



## Solaeus

Crrrp, I still haven't checked the game yet.
I need to check it tonight, I can only hope that
my MII did not break up @ @


----------



## Locket

Solaeus said:


> Crrrp, I still haven't checked the game yet.
> I need to check it tonight, I can only hope that
> my MII did not break up @ @


I get on every day. Though me and my husband got into a huge fight. It was horrid.


----------



## Pearls

I hardly have any miis because I restarted u_u I kinda regret restareing. I did it because there was nothing to do and I thought it would help. It didn't. I haven't been on in ages


----------



## Locket

Miyamoto: How did Kaiaa beat me at a video game?!  It doesn't make any sense!

Wow Kaiaa, your skilled to beat Miyamoto...


----------



## Trickilicky

I haven't checked on my Mii's in about 6 weeks, they probably all hate me :S I hope my Mii is still married to Quicksilver.


----------



## Solaeus

I hope they update with a new version soon, it's been stuck at 1.1 forever X X


----------



## violetneko

Recently, I've added Bach, Handel, Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, and Shostakovich. Currently Chopin and Beethoven are besties. XD 
Everyone as a whole have been fighting a lot. Wonder why...


----------



## LyraVale

Trickilicky said:


> I haven't checked on my Mii's in about 6 weeks, they probably all hate me :S I hope my Mii is still married to Quicksilver.



Me too, I checked in a couple of days ago, actually to delete everything before I sell the game....they were like "Oh Lyra, I haven't seen you in a week"---so um, yeah time stands still for them I guess the longest they think is a week. They were all hungry and had a bunch of problems, and where I would have cared before...I'm just so over the game that it was actually fun to delete them. 

How evil is that? I swear I'm the nicest person on earth, I just can't with this game. It really annoyed me to that extent. :'C


----------



## Explosivo25

Composers...that's a really neat idea, actually.

Meanwhile, weird relationship drama **** has been happening on Wawanakwa Island. DJ and Jane divorced a couple months ago, and then Jane got together with Russia (who is DJ's best friend). Not that long ago, DJ suddenly decided he still had feelings for Jane and wanted to get back together. He seems to have not seen Russia's scary side.

I have had a few new couples: Tamaki and Haruhi, Kaoru and Fukawa, and Fry and my sister. Meanwhile, Chris McLean seems to be hanging out with Genocider Syo (Genocider Jack/Jill for those not familiar with the fan translation). This will not end well.


----------



## violetneko

I finally found someone's super all time favorite! :3
I think one of the most stressful times is when you're trying to help someone mediate a huge fight...


----------



## Trickilicky

LyraVale said:


> Me too, I checked in a couple of days ago, actually to delete everything before I sell the game....they were like "Oh Lyra, I haven't seen you in a week"---so um, yeah time stands still for them I guess the longest they think is a week. They were all hungry and had a bunch of problems, and where I would have cared before...I'm just so over the game that it was actually fun to delete them.
> 
> How evil is that? I swear I'm the nicest person on earth, I just can't with this game. It really annoyed me to that extent. :'C



I know what you mean! I started out LOVING it, but after a while, it felt like all I was ever doing was feeding them, playing repetitive games, and buying them stuff. I had 50 mii's cause they kept asking for new people, but it took so long to care for them all that I just quit altogether, lol. I sort of feel bad, but the novelty wore off quickly for me. It's quite surprising because usually I stick to games for ages, but I lasted about a month with Tomodachi Life. Maybe in the future I'll try to get into it again, and delete a bunch of Mii's to make it less time consuming.


----------



## Libra

_Nintendo has revealed today during their Q2 earnings release that the wacky Tomodachi Life has sold an impressive one million units in the west. The game has seen 1.27 million sales this fiscal year which is April 2014 to September 2014. The life to date sales for the game currently stand at 3.12 million._

Source here.


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> _Nintendo has revealed today during their Q2 earnings release that the wacky Tomodachi Life has sold an impressive one million units in the west. The game has seen 1.27 million sales this fiscal year which is April 2014 to September 2014. The life to date sales for the game currently stand at 3.12 million._
> 
> Source here.



Did they mention the 3 million that were sold back once people played it for a while and realized it sucked? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol, I'm not bitter I'm not bitter I'm not bitter


----------



## Hamusuta

LyraVale said:


> Did they mention the 3 million that were sold back once people played it for a while and realized it sucked? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol, I'm not bitter I'm not bitter I'm not bitter



bye u r obviously too basic to understand the amazingness of this game


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

How do you not like Tomodachi Life? I propose that you were playing it wrong. 

I mean. I get to be a god to little Mii people that do crazy things like brush their teeth with cake and have dreams about foods getting married. There's no pressure. And they have the cutest babies.


----------



## Explosivo25

I have yet to actually get bored with my game. Don't know why.

Also, Tsubaki is best friends with Gene Simmons. What?


----------



## Tinkalila

Liquid Ocelot said:


> How do you not like Tomodachi Life? I propose that you were playing it wrong.
> 
> I mean. I get to be a god to little Mii people that do crazy things like brush their teeth with cake and have dreams about foods getting married. There's no pressure. And they have the cutest babies.



"and they have the cutest babies"
ha
HA
*crying*


----------



## LyraVale

Liquid Ocelot said:


> How do you not like Tomodachi Life? I propose that you were playing it wrong.
> 
> I mean. I get to be a god to little Mii people that do crazy things like brush their teeth with cake and have dreams about foods getting married. There's no pressure. And they have the cutest babies.





Explosivo25 said:


> I have yet to actually get bored with my game. Don't know why.



I'm kinda jealous of you guys that are still into it. Like I said before, I was super into it for about a month and thought everything was adorable. But it got old really fast, because it didn't go anywhere. I just wish there was more to do. I had 50+ islanders, all leveled up to the point where they were all giving me coins, and babies and all that stuff...it just got really monotonous after a point.

That's my opinion, and I'm not alone in it. Lots of people liked it originally and then got over it. But if you're enjoying it, then I hope it stays fun for you.


----------



## LambdaDelta

So I've got a question.

From what I understand its possible to change your Miis' hair colors in this game beyond just the basic ****ty color palette Mii Maker has. But is it possible to import the Mii with those colors outside of Tomadachi Life?

I'm guessing its likely no, but if yes, then this alone may be what sells the game for me. Mainly so I can get more mileage out of having custom Miis in Smash.


----------



## KCourtnee

I had this game. I liked it at first but I took it back for a full refund (which I got). 
I don't think it's a bad game, it's actually very cute, but it's just not my type of game.


----------



## violetneko

So Mozart was really happy and wanted to play a game. Afterwards, he immediately got into a fight with Chopin. 2 seconds! XD


----------



## Libra

_Nintendo UK has been super creative and produced a Legend of Zelda: Majora?s Mask song in the utterly bizarre Tomodachi Life. The song was created to celebrate the fact that we are getting a remastered version of the beloved Majora?s Mask on the Nintendo 3DS. The highly anticipated game is due for release in the spring._


Spoiler: Video










Source here.


----------



## Explosivo25

Couples update: Gwen and Zoidberg broke up, my sister dumped Fry for Naegi, and Heather and Jonesy got married.

Also, Nanami had a crush on Ezekiel. My mom also did. Ezekiel chose my mom, I told them no because it would be creepy, and Nanami got depressed. She later had a pity party with Naegi, Canada, and Japan. Japan kept telling the same joke about Mario and Luigi over and over. As annoying as this was, I also thought it was kind of cute. Nanami is the Ultimate Gamer, after all.


----------



## Locket

I decided to pick it up again. Now, I am going to attempt to get married to Batman.


----------



## Locket

My life feels full of Miis loving Reggies....


----------



## Nashiro

Just got the game itself.

I'm slowly adding in all my favourite anime characters like the trash I am


----------



## Nanobyte

At the mall, they had a huge Nintendo booth and a bunch of games to try, among them was Tomodachi life.

I hastily made a Mii, leveled her up, and made her sing a song about Chunky Burritos.
My time was well spent.

Anyways, I know for a fact that I'm getting two 3DS games for Christmas. Here's hoping one is Tomodachi Life!


----------



## AidenTheGamer

This thread needs to stay alive, and now my Animal Crossing miis:
Marshal- Easygoing Dreamer
Bob/Moe- Easygoing Optimist
Chrissy/Felicty/Carmen/Kid Cat- Outgoing Leader
Francine/Ankha/Gaston- Confident Designer
Mitzi- Easygoing Softie
Coco- Independent Artist
Snake- Confident Adventurer
Poncho-Confident Go-Getter
Tangy/Rosie- Outgoing Trendsetter
Hazel- Independent Thinker
Tbh I enjoy making Animal Crossing miis, and I didn't know I had 17 Animal Crossing miis!


----------



## Goth

but this game is so old


----------



## Puffy

I haven't played in a while actually
I wanted to start playing b/c I watched vinesauce's tomodachi life thing and well I still haven't ;w;


----------



## BlooBelle

whenever i see a let's play of the game i get really excited and want to play, and then when i pick it up i get bored in about two minutes. ;-;


----------



## NewLeaf13

This game is awesome at first, but after a month or two, it gets very bored.


----------



## Puffy

Yeah that's the main problem with the game
Tbh i don't know how Vinny hasn't gotten sick of this game


----------



## BlooBelle

tbh i started getting sick of it after about a week. o~o

i always feel bad when i remember that i'm neglecting my miis, but i can't be bothered to go on.


----------



## tobi!

I used to play 24/7 but now, I can't even look at the game...wait, I don't actually know where it is...

At school, someone who's obsessed with it asks me to help level his character up and I...just...can't.


----------



## spCrossing

Puffy said:


> Yeah that's the main problem with the game
> Tbh i don't know how Vinny hasn't gotten sick of this game


It's a game meant for streams, honestly.


----------



## Dulce

How can you get bored of it? D: All of my islanders are tv show or game characters. I like to watch unexpected couples appear, who could've know that Castiel from Supernatural was into Emma Swan from Once Upon a Time?


----------



## boujee

It's more of a check in game not play for countless hours type of thing. That's how you get bored of it so easily. 
I have very bad memory so I forget to play tomdchi life. Same with animal crossing-so many flowers lost their lives.


----------



## Dulce

Zenith said:


> It's more of a check in game not play for countless hours type of thing. That's how you get bored of it so easily.
> I have very bad memory so I forget to play tomdchi life. Same with animal crossing-so many flowers lost their lives.



Yup! I only play about 15 minutes every other day and I'm not bored at all...


----------



## Mr Coffee

Hey Guys
  I wanna say that I finally got the game on Sunday. I have 51 islanders and 3 couples! But, I have a question. One of my couples have the ?Let's Get Married!? status and one of them hasn't proprosed yet. Is there anyway this could happen soon or I just have to wait?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Im kinda getting back into the game, I made a new Island since i havent played for so long.


----------



## snapdragon

I played this A LOT when I first got it. I made Miis of my BF and my immediate family. I was obsessed with it! Then I didn't play for a while and my Mii parents split-up and I was devastated. I tried re-starting my island after that but I just couldn't get back into it...maybe I will try again in a few months!


----------



## Explosivo25

I've still been playing, but not daily. 

A lot has happened in the way of romance on Wawanakwa Island! Some new couples:

1. Celes and France

2. Ibuki (Dangan Ronpa) and Mori

3. Nanami and England

4. DJ and Jen (6teen)

Three couples (Heather and Jonesy, Dawn and Japan, and my sister and Naegi) have also tied the knot.

New Miis that have been added:

1. My dad

2. Nagito Komaeda (mainly to be mean to)

3. Prussia 

4. Pewdiepie

5. Anthony and Ian from Smosh

6. Deandra and Trisha from The Most Popular Girls in School (to celebrate the fourth season)

Some new random things:

1. A lot of crossdressing is happening. Komaeda is a belly dancer and I just gave France a maid outfit.

2. One day, I kept catching Romano letting out some really nasty farts. It's really funny because in one episode of the English dub, he complaining about his brother's "garlic smelling Dutch ovens".

3. Izzy and America popped out another baby. I don't even remember his name because he looked exactly like the last one and went off to travel.


----------



## Emily

I only really got bored of this game when I added too many mii's so I can't care for them as I don't have the time. May restart sometime, and only have 10-15 miis in my game.


----------



## 727

wow i'm glad this thread exists because i'm seriously thinking about getting this game and i'm hoping that when i do i hope i can come to this thread and get advice.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I've had this game since the day it launched. I'm still having as much fun with it with over 70 miis on my island, as I did when I started with fewer than 10. I love all my islanders. I spend about 30 minutes each day to check in on them, see what they need from me, solve a few problems, play a few games, buy some food and clothes from the stores. TomoLife is part of my daily routine.


----------



## Explosivo25

Glad to see that I'm not the only one still enjoying the game. 

I'm up to almost 80 miis, and I think what still keeps me playing is the fact that most of them are fictional characters from various things, which makes everything funnier. When you look back on what they did and imagine the actual character doing these things, you realize how hilariously beautiful the whole game is.


----------



## abbydoll

I still have the two demo codes if anybody wants to try the game out. c:


----------



## 727

okay so in preparation of getting tomodachi life i've been getting miis of people i like off the internet and i wanted to know when it comes to their birth year what if i don't know the year.i mean i was able to get my favorite wrestler triple h's mii and i know his birth year but it's everyone else like mario,edgar allan poe and beavis &butt-head, the pillsbury doughboy. so my question is do i make up a year or go to wikipedia,go with their character birth year if there is one?if anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. i chose alot of miis everyone from mario to the pillsbury doughboy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

if helps i also have a list of  the miis i chose.


----------



## oswaldies

Omfg, I love Lin and Ko <3
But I have like 1 million mii's I make a every day and delete them after like 1 hour.


----------



## Pearls

It's so hard getting people to be friends -_- I've been trying to hook up Klavier Gavin and Apollo Justice for months. But they won't be friends ):<


----------

